# Over 50's Ladies - Part 2



## Maggiephatcat

Happy   Ladies!


Positive vibes and oodles of baby dust to you all   


Maggie xxx


----------



## morganna

Thank you Maggie,

I'm so glad I started the over 50's thread. 

It not only gave me a lot of support, but has gone on to give more 'older' women the encouragment
And support that is needed.
Let's hope many more ladies 50plus will take encouragement from this thread!!

Morganna xx


----------



## malabar girl

Just popping on to say hi so glad you started the thread too MA
I am dealing with ths country medical system and bob with a factured arm that happened a daycare but no one knows how hummm
Well not going there again.
Good luck everyone I am around for support and any info on having kids after 50.
Xxx malabar


----------



## morganna

That's a mums worst nightmare malabar!
Sending them to nursery and them getting injured!
Hope he will be okay. 
M. Xx


----------



## Dollyeden

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well. I have been for my early scan today .......and I am having twins! I am wonderfully shocked. Xx


----------



## Coolish

Double congrats Colly - what lovely news!


----------



## morganna

That's wonderful news dollydean! 
Very exciting!
Morgana xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Congratulations Dolly, welcome to the Twins group!!!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Congrats dolly, lovely news  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## TigerMum

Congrats Dolly, double happiness. Don't do too much and stay well.


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Mandalay - I'm sorry to read your news    

Maggie xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Oh Mandalay I'm so sorry
I don't want to clutch at straws but is it too early? 
Sending you a virtual hug  
Mrs c xxxx


----------



## Coolish

Mandalay - I'm sending over a hug. If OTD is Friday, isn't today a bit too early to test? xx


----------



## morganna

Sorry mandaly 
Morgana xx


----------



## suemac38

Hi All this is a message for Morganna as her inbox is full

I have never forgotten you and have been checking up on you at least weekly on this great thread you started. I stepped back as I didn't want go on about my new baby while you were still in the really worrying part of pregnancy. 

But now you are getting on so well I just wanted to find out how you are doing? And how you are getting on getting ready for your new arrival. 

I had to have Susanna early as my blood sugars kept getting really low so I had her at 37 weeks by elective c section. She weighed 6lb 10oz and is just adorable and is four months soon and sleeps thought the night 8pm till 8am. She is just such a happy baby. 

Lots of love to you Sue xxx


----------



## lucigiam

Hello ladies
Am looking for clinic in the uk that accepts over 53 yr olds.
Have found a few in Cyprus and one in Spain.
Since we live in uk, would like to know before we go off travelling.
Also, how is paperwork and other aspects in the uk compared with
abroad.
Only need to do a frozen embryo transfer, shipping the frosties over from usa.
Looking for affordable option. Isis clinic asks for 1000 euros plu 500 for receiving the frosties. Cefer in Spain 1770 euros. Dogus 2000 euros.
To that I need to add some 1400 pounds for shipping the embryos over from the us.
Any feedback please on prices, clinics, age, shipping?


----------



## morganna

Sue,    Thanks so much for your lovely post.
Susannah is adorable! Incredibly alert and happy!
I can see her beautiful little spirit in her eyes.
Will pm you!
Love,
Morgana xx


----------



## lucigiam

Hi again everyone,
Would like to continue my post, as I accidentally hit send before I could finish.
As I said before, I wanted to ask if any of you know clinic in the uk
that will do a fet for me, now 53, with embryos shipped from the us.
Otherwise any other clinics abroad? My previous post names a few
of these.
I have two beautiful sons, now 4 and 1,  and four leftover embryos fro that same "batch". Since I have reached cutoff age at my clinic (in the us), and I have decided to give these frosties a chance (have thought long about donation too), I am looking for somewhere to move them to, where I could also have them transferred.
Thank you again for reading this post. I am new to Fertility Friends, so am not up to date on what has been posted in the past, but send you all my best wishes
lucigiam


----------



## morganna

Ah Mandalay I am so so sorry to hear of your story. You must be devastated.
Please don't feel you have to stay away from the board.
We're here for you!! 
Not all situations can be positive. Sadly. But support is here for you.
Just want to send a big hug to you.
I hope you will find the strength to try again when you are ready.

Lots of love,
Morgana xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Mandalay I am absolutely devastated for you. To be duped into thinking you were having an embryo transfer when you weren't for the clinic's financial gain is  dispicable beyond words. It's not just the money it's the hope they have falsely given you that is so cruel. Please don't feel you have to stay away,
Mrs c xx


----------



## malabar girl

So sorry mandalay I feel so bad for you.  My clinic never took any money from me till after the transfer.  As morganna and everyone says we are here if you need us


----------



## Kim01

So sorry Mandalay.  
How could they deceive you like that.  Totally disgusting and dishonest. 
Big Hugs


----------



## Mrsctobe

Kim I have just read your sig, I'm so sorry about your baby, how devastating to have got so far and then lose your baby, life can be very cruel. It's early days, be kind to yourself
Lots of love  
Mrs c xx


----------



## Kim01

Hi mrsctobe
How are you coping with your recent mc? I have been following the over 50 thread from distance. Ladies on this thread gives me hope. Im very conscious of my age because my clinic has a cut of age at 50. If Im to cycle elsewhere-Im scared because most places do a fresh ET. My clinic freeze all and then do ET when the recipient is ready.  It suited me really well because I had terrible time getting my lining thick enough for transfer. I was cancelled twice. My little girl was a result of the quick thinking of the ivf team. I was so pleased that i got the bfp.  Im sad and frustrated - cos i don't know the cause of my mc. My blood results showed raised inflammatory markers but urine test and high vagina swap showed nothing. I could only think that  with my weak cervix and over worked (i have quite demanding manual job).  I didn't have signs of infection just increasing backache. The episodes more frequent from week 17 gestation. I read up and everywhere else said -normal signs of pregnancy.  I read my delivery note-the midwife wrote placenta pale and gritty-  My understanding of this appearance is - "signs of aging placenta". But my little girl was heavy and well developed for her gestation. Looks like I will never know the cause of the mc. Im glad i chose my current clinic.  My first ivf clinic wasn't on the ball re:thin lining. Im slowly picking myself up for a 3rd cycle. Im going solo because my partner wasn't interested. 
Take care of yourself.
hi to everyone else.


----------



## lucigiam

Mandalay, I am so sorry to hear your story. It is devastating to lose all
four of your embryos this way. It is shocking. I hope that when you recover somewhat, you will have the possibility to try again. I feel for you and send you a hug, from someone who is in a similar situation. I too have four frosties leftover. The clinic I spoke with in Spain is Cefer, they seem ok.
Sorry to offer you only words, hope you are taking care of yourself at this time and you are well surrounded.
lucigiam


----------



## azanni

Dear Mandalay, I am so sorry to hear your news , the way you were treated is unbearable, you made  a  choice to trust in them  and they totally failed you in every way . No words can make it better ……. yet somehow we do recover and even try again .

Kim T - so sorry to hear of all that you have experienced , never knowing why is so hard to bear , I wish you the best of luck with your 3rd cycle for a healthy pregnancy .

This is possibly the only safe place to tell the truth about how we feel , knowing that the other members really do understand and can celebrate our successes no matter how small and understand the huge losses that we may also face . 

My news is that I have just jumped back on the roller coaster and am preparing for my 3rd cycle , feeling a mix of excitement and fear , but so so lucky to have this last opportunity.
I am gonna need you wonderful ladies ,  nightly  suprecur and waiting for AF to arrive .

Wishing you all  love and luck on your journeys x  and looking forward to hearing everyones news


----------



## lucigiam

Nobody has suggested any clinics for over 53s.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Morganna your inbox is full.  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi all,
Havn't been on for quite a while but just wanted to drop in and say hello. I am always at a loss when someones dream gets shattered having been there so many times myself. I feel really bad for all of you lovely women who have your hearts broken. This is such a hard road to travel that I must admit now that we've had such good luck on our last try that I feel guilty when so many have not. 

Mrsctobe and Mandalay I am so sorry for your hardship it is gut wrenching. I've told myself six different times that I would not let myself get invested so I wouldn't be so devastated when it didn't work out and crashed and burned each time. 

We had our first IVFs in Cyrpus at the Northern Cyrpus clinic and I really still feel after all this time that they were really out after our money and not really interested in helping. Their communication was just awful and from the time we came down there to the time we left I felt like we were more of a burden and not really a patient. I've always been really sorry that we've followed through with them and wish still that we had not trusted them.

Lucigiam we used a clinic i Sofia Bulgaria that treats women over 50 and I was 52 when we did our DE transfer in March this year. We are expectinng our little girl in five weeks time now and I still wake up in the mornings and can't believe that we finally managed it after 14 years. There is no age limit and is based on health. The doctors name is Stamenov and the clinic is called NADEZHDA Women's Health Hospital (Bulgaria). The doctor and his partners built a brand new clinic for women with ivf and womens problems when it comes to cancer research also. You can find it on www.medspa.bg. There are 3 women who answer all the emails and they speak and write excellent English. We had issues with my immune and Killer T cells and this doctor was the only one that ever checked all the boxes before we started the treatment. The clinic does both fresh and frozen cycles so you do have and option. 

Morganna your not far behind me either your due about 4 weeks after me. 
Are your children as happy as mine ? I have 3 grownups 32, 30, 27 who just figured out that there will baby in the house for Christmas. Since none of mine have any of their own they are over the moon that mom has fixed things as usual instead of wating around for them. 

As for all of you ladies just remember that we have all been in that dark place that breaks our hearts. 
I wish light at the end of the tunnel for all of you.

Tracy


----------



## morganna

Hi Tracy,
Yes my children are happy and looking forward to a Christmas baby girl.
Still seems surreal to me after waiting decades!
I love being pregnant.

I am so glad you posted about your wonderful clinic!

Take good care,

Morgana xx


----------



## lucigiam

Tracy, thank you so much for your lovely thoughtful post, I shall get in touch with the clinic in Bulgaria.
Congratulations to you and Morganna, and best wishes for a beautiful birth.
Babydust  to all of you
lucigiam


----------



## olgakorbut

_*Lucigiam we used a clinic i Sofia Bulgaria that treats women over 50 and I was 52 when we did our DE transfer in March this year. We are expectinng our little girl in five weeks time now and I still wake up in the mornings and can't believe that we finally managed it after 14 years. There is no age limit and is based on health. The doctors name is Stamenov and the clinic is called NADEZHDA Women's Health Hospital (Bulgaria). The doctor and his partners built a brand new clinic for women with ivf and womens problems when it comes to cancer research also. You can find it on www.medspa.bg*_. There are 3 women who answer all the emails and they speak and write excellent English. We had issues with my immune and Killer T cells and this doctor was the only one that ever checked all the boxes before we started the treatment. The clinic does both fresh and frozen cycles so you do have and option. 

Tracy I read the above with a lot of interest as I have high killer cells etc which i was tested for a few years ago now but have not been able to go back but the wonderful Agate helped translated my results for me. My former clinic in reprofit, brno have been amazing and have found me a clinic for over 50s in Poland they can tx my frozen embies too - but now I have read this by you and that they specialise in killer cells etc - I have just emailed Stepan at Reprofit and Vit the guy who deals with the tx of embies. SO HOPING IT COULD BE A GOOD ONE FOR ME! I am sure we have talked before on another board, but not sure - let me know!

Thanks and hi to everyone else, I've not been getting my alerts for this new board but am hoping when I post this it will start to happen!

xxxx

PS morganna glad you are doing so well!!!
Luci - the clinic in Poland do and now possibly the one above! Do PM me if you want to chat x
Mandalay - Oh my god I have just caught up on here as said, I am absolutely appalled at what happened to you, how can people be so insensitive and treat you like you are a number!!! I am sending you huge hugs and please stay on the boards we are all here for you!!! 

Mrs Ctobe - so sorry to see the news, really wishing you love and hugs! xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lucigiam

Thank you olgakorbut, 
I shall pm you about the Poland clinic. However at this point, unless I find a mu ch better price, I have enough choice of clinics to work with: cyprus, spain and the others. What would REally be handy would be to have a uk clinic that will do frozen transfers for over 50s. 
This way the shipping would probably be cheaper too, as I understand that all shippings of frosties stop in london and then take flight connections to other places.
Does anyone know of a uk clinic that treats over 50s?
Thank you and best wishes to all
lucigiam


----------



## Mrsctobe

Morganna your inbox is full again!!


----------



## morganna

Its cleared. Xx


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Sorry for the excruciatingly long post- I've been saving up .

Have a puzzle for you all. Does anyone know the *all time cheapest * doc or clinic that will do OWN egg, over 50 IVF *anywhere* in UK - we love a road trip (or country close by)? I found a few in England that were happy to but were beyond our price range, especially after an international move, and it is not feasible for me to save up and wait for another year or two (plus I am tired of eating twigs and bark - I want my Haagen Daz!).

It does not need to be fancy or convenient, the previous doc I had (a few hours drive over a mountain pass on windy, twisty, icy roads to a teensy tiny town) did IVF as a hobby out the back door of his GP practice! We literally went down an alleyway to the back door, after hours. He was old, crabby had 1950's tables and had a horrible bedside manner- but was affordable as he felt everyone had the right to be a parent.
I need a place that will go by my test results rather than age, they are almost the same as when I was pregnant -which is, surprisingly good. We are actually dealing with a vas reversal that is marginal. But I get the blame due to my cronological time on this planet.

I had arrangements with a nice place in India (they are sooooooo much more economical) but now that we are flying from here spouse is having a harder time getting 3 weeks off. It would be so much less stress if I could do it from here or close enough that I could fly over a couple times myself during stims - since I do not have the scan and bloodwork support that I did before.

OR can anyone suggest:

1. A doc that will do at least a day one suppression check and maybe a prescription rewrite from India? Preferably within an hour or 2 drive from Newmarket.

2. A pharmacy anywhere, that will take a prescription (just one med, I have all the others from my cycle that had to be delayed due to the move) from India?

4. Anyone doing any sort of energy work (preferably repro) within a couple hours or so of Newmarket? Accupuncture, Reiki, Jin Shin etc.

I have to do this right away as some of my meds are going to expire in the next couple months.

That is my wish list, oh, and world peace of course!

Good luck to you all and as a nurse told me last year "it is up to the woman when she is done trying to be a mother, it is not up to some doctor to decide for her". Wonderful woman!


----------



## deblovescats

hi wrinkley eggs
I think that if you want treatment in the UK, most clinics would be encouraging you to go for donor egg as the statistics are much higher. I think clinics abroad would also recommend this but you might find some to try. Clinics in the UK tend to not offer treatment over 50, but I think some will go to 52 if you pass certain criteria health wise. 
I'm 47, went for treatment when I was 46 at CARE Sheffield and was advised that statistically it was better to try donor eggs. I think the success over 45 with own eggs Is less than 5% but with egg donor, it can be 50-60 %. Obviously you'd need to get an individual opinion. There is also the greater risk of genetic abnormalities. I really wanted to try my own eggs, but as I'm single and funding myself, felt I wanted a greater chance of treatment working and less risk of a baby with a disability. I had my little miracle in July 2014 and he's gorgeous. I couldn't love him more if he were mine genetically. I don't even think of it now. Although I haven't shared this with any one, I have lots of people commenting that he looks like me as a baby, has my curly hair, blue eyes etc. So I think it depends on how desperately you want a baby.
I don't want to put you off doing what you think best, but thought I'd give you some things to think about.
Good luck with whatever you decide to do.
Deb


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Thank you for your reply Deblovescats. 
    I have done all my research and am fully aware of the risks and chances.  Donor eggs are not an option for us - although I am in no way making a statement for anyone else and I whole heartedly congratulate you on your family addition! (And any extra embryo's of ours will be offered for adoption to help another family be complete.)
      I have had every invasive and out-vasive test any doctor, and probably a couple janitors, could think up. And, as mentioned the prgnancy at 50 ended due to a completely non age related issue.  
      I just don't want to have to purchase all these meds again and I need to get seen in time to donate the rest before they expire!
    Yes, I did find places in the UK who would take me but they were all too pricey.  I had hoped to find some small doc who wasn't worried about his stats like the one I had before and was a no frills, less expensive clinic.

      No one knows any facility that will do a day one/suppression scan? Or pharmacy for international prescriptions?


----------



## Coolish

Hi there, if you have the original/paper prescription then most pharmacies, I believe,  will fulfil it. Asda are usually considered to be the cheapest.  If you just have an emailed prescription then I can recommend Ali's,  who usually do next day delivery  - Rigcharm Pharmacy (used to be called Ali's) 
93 Watney Street
City of London E1 2QE
020 7790 9150


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Dear Cooljules, Thank you SO much.  Yes, it is just an emailed prescription (but at least it is in English) so I will try that Pharmacy you suggested.  Much appreciated.  I just am leary of contacting any old place on the internet.  Some are not legitimate and then they have all my card details and are taking the trip to St Lucia that I should have had and not even sending me a postcard!
    I did find one online pharmacy that would take an overseas Rx (for a fee) but did not know if they were legit and figured if they could take them then someone else must be able to.
    Again, thank you ladies.


----------



## azanni

Wrinkley Eggs, I love your positivity , hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## olgakorbut

Wrinkley eggs

I used Ali's the first time I had treatment and they are very good, Since then when I spoke to a local pharmacy I happened to go into for something else and spoke about things, they have done meds since then - so just in case:

Fazeley pharmacy, 11 Coleshill Street, Fazeley, Tamworth, B78 3RBPhone: 01827 262488Email: [email protected] Monday-Friday: 08:30 - 18:30Saturday: 09:00 - 16:00Sunday: 09:00 - 13:00

I didnt know Asda did prescriptions - but only originals but worth knowing definitely!!! Love your name by the way! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## azanni

Wrinkley eggs

I get my supplies from fertility2u.com they accept an emailed prescription from your doctor and arrange next day delivery. I have always felt well supported by them .

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Hi Azanni and Olgakorbut (are there 2?)
  Thank you both for the information much appreciated.
  'OlgaK', I have seen many miracles (and the fact that I am walking and talking are 2), and I get my optimism from my Mum - who lived for FORTY years with a fatal health problem and each time the docs sent her home to die she'd tell us "I'm too busy to die".
      This process started when a fabulous repro nurse got a look at my antral follicle count. She said she didn't want to get our hopes up but was astounded at all the bloodwork too and suggested we try. So, we shall see. I am lucky enough that I have eggs, we just have to get that one good one. Maybe my low, slow thyroid, cold, vegetarian life of deprivation (except for ice cream and pizza!) will finally have an upside - preserving me reproductively.


----------



## mandalay

Wrinkley eggs, is this the japanese mini-ivf protocol started by Kato Ladies Clinic in Japan? I could not find anywhere outside Japan or the New Hope Clinic in the US doing this but there is an interesting thread on FF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236334.10
Perhaps you could contact these ladies? Or Create Fertility? I think you will get there! Good luck to you. Please change your name - not 'wrinkley' at all, evergreen!


----------



## azanni

Hello to all , this board seems quiet lately 
Hope everyone is doing well .....

Love to all
Azanni


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone yes we all are a little quiet here agreed azzanni hope morganna you are well. I am always about if anyone needs me but hectic with the two little ones 2 and 3 can't leave unsupervised. 
Love to all malabar xx


----------



## morganna

Hi everyone,

Had a 32 week scan today and baby girl is breech!
Naughty!!

I have a 34 week scan arranged and if still breech the doctor wants to give me a shot to relax the uterus and then turn her!!

Yikes. Its a 60% success rate if he can turn her. In other words she should stay turned until delivery.

If he can't turn her they do offer a breech delivery!  Not then, of course...........a bit later on.

Yikes again!!

Anyone had experience of this?

There's still time for her to turn naturally.  Pleeeeeeeeeeeeese turn!! I really want a natural birth!!!

Love to all,

Morgana xx


----------



## lulu43

Hi lovely ladies I was wondering which clinic would offer donor embryos to a 50 year old? without reading through the whole thread yet lol any suggestions please thank you in advance x


----------



## morganna

Dogus clinic in Cyprus is where I went. They have no age limit.
There's a dogus thread under international............Cyprus/ turkey.
M. Xx


----------



## lulu43

Thank you Morganna


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Dear Mandalay,
    Evergreen! I like yours better, should have asked you before I picked one.  I just used what came to mind given that I asked the embryologist after collection if she could tell that my eggs were old: were they wrinkled, or had grey hair?  
    I have already done mini stim- pregnant first try!  And yes it was based off of the Kato invention but a lot of places in a lot of countries are now doing versions of it (and calling it different things: micro-stim, mini-ivf etc). I made up my own protocol, after research, and gave it to the doc. He said it wouldn;t work anyway so he didn't care.  Don't you love it when we make informed decisions that turn out to be right?
    Thank you for your encouragement and sorry it took so long to get back here. I was researching and now making trip plans for India since I found out my air miles won't work. Yikes.


----------



## 15Pilar

IVI in Spain offers the Japanese protocol. But it takes months and months (they usually get 1 -3 eggs and they request more than 10 for the gpd) and money.


----------



## malabar girl

Morganna my friend her in oz had breech it took a couple of attempts  3 weeks b4 ths birth to turn her bub and they did it and natural birth no problems.  Good luck everyone wants to have a natural birth but all you really need to focus on is the safe arrival of your much awaited daughter.
Doesn't matter how she comes my first 2 were natural last 2 csections.
Csection was fine less stress on me being older and less stress on the baby. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kitten106

Hi 

Thanks ever so much for this over 50's thread it's so encouraging and I don't feel I'm on my own anymore

Best of luck to all of you

Luv Kitten   xx


----------



## mandalay

Morganna, I don't know very much about IVF still, but I do know a bit more about late pregnancy.  Your little girl has plenty of time to turn around.  It's not fair of your doctor to alarm you.  I do still have my card from my last pregnancy (!) and remember that my son was active and rolling around right up until about 36 weeks when his head went down into my pelvis and stayed there (sort of like getting into launch position!).  I didn't like the feeling at all of him pressing down so don't be in any hurry...  Your little girl has a while to go yet.  You've been textbook so far, so I'm sure you'll be fine.
Wrinkley Eggs, did you find somewhere in India to treat you with your own protocol?  I hope so!  I think it's marvellous and brave to follow your instinct.  If I had such a rich store of eggs, I would be looking for medical help too.  As it is, I think it'd have to be divine help!!  I would love to hear what your protocol is.
Kitten106, do you have any plans?
I wondered what you all thought about the offer by Apple etc. to pay for the freezing of their employee's eggs.  With the hit-and-miss way of things, I hope those ladies understand the risks too.  Perhaps IVF babies will become more common?
Love and baby dust to you all.


----------



## morganna

Hi Mandalay,

Really appreciated your post! It allayed my fears a bit.
If NHS were not so thorough.............and scanning me so often due to my age,.............I'd never know she was breech! I've known for a month!
But I'm thankful the NHS are so caring. I've been fortunate.

I'm 'trusting' in that, as you say..........I've been textbook so far. And hoping she will turn.

In answer to apple and freezing employees egss I think its wonderful and they will set a precedent for other companies to follow. It will take the pressure off women and their biological clocks!

Love,
Morgana xx


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Hi Mandalay,
Yes, I found what seems to be a really wonderful place in India. Have vetted them and emailed with lots of folks who used them (most of those were surrogacy clients). They are not necessarily geared to foreigners like the one's with big web presence's. That is what I wanted. Prices are commensurate!
As for my protocol it was the standard clomid 50 with 3 shots of FSH 75 or 150 during the cycle. The clomid isn't working as well on me any more (my body builds up a quick tolerance to drugs (especially pain pills - I am on my own!).) so I altered my protocol again. Since we are going all the way to India I am going to use no clomid more FSH stimulation (stepped down after the first 4 days) - but less than their normal protocol and no menopur. Quality over quantity- but with a caveat. It will be more like a regular cycle. If they were here I would definitely just do tiny doses of fsh and nothing else (no ganirelix etc) and repeat cycles if needed. But it is too fiscally challenging here. 
You mentioned all my eggs. When we started looking into everything a couple years ago I saw lots of folks looking for egg *and* sperm donors and I really wanted to reach out and offer to join in with someone to, rather than half, give them all embryo's beyond the 2 we implanted as I won't be doing more than one baby! Unfortunately I know I am too 'old' to do anything like that officially at any clinic. It just seemed a shame as I think it would have been so wonderful to go through this with someone and the end result would be to give someone else babies too! (Although they better want a professional basketball player as we are both reeeeeaaaaly tall. Big clothing expenses for the fast outgrowing of clothes. What a great problem to have!

As for the Apple egg freezing. I think it is a fabulous idea to level the playing field! Though not as good science as embryo freezing it certainly gives a career woman the opportunity to have a career. And realistically, would make her more employable to any company offering that because they wouldn't have to worry about getting someone all trained up and in the middle of, say, hi-powered negotiations, only to have her disappear on maternity leave. Women would not have to be penalised for not being seahorses! (The male carries the pregnancy and gives birth.)

Morgana, congrats on your pregnancy. It sounds like you have great medical care. I can add nothing because I am only familiar with birthing horses and you probably want different care than what we'd do for a breech foal!


----------



## Coolish

Morganna - my DD was wriggling around pretty much up to her birth at 38 weeks. She was mainly diagonal - I had a lot of scans due to GD. When I got in bed at night and turned on my side I could still feel her wriggling around to her nightime 'breech' position - even the night before my c-section. BTW, I opted for a c-section as I had GD (I controlled with the diet and DD was perfect when born) and they wanted to induce me at 38 weeks (NHS dating and not my IVF dating, which was less). When I checked out the odds of an emergency c-section (induction+GD+age) they were quite high so I opted for a much more relaxed elective c-section. I didn't feel like it was  second-class birth - it was wonderful and my recovery was fantastic - the midwives didn't realise I'd had a c-section as I was up and down the corridors like a wippet. It was just the safest for my DD


----------



## morganna

Going to try accupuncture to turn baby. And also ecv.
Then again she may turn spontaneously! So not panicking...............yet!
Its an important personal feeling for me, to have a natural birth, all being well and good.
Love to all,

Morgana xx


----------



## TigerMum

Just a quick update from me. I am now just over 24 weeks pregnant with twin boys.  Yesterday I had a regular antenatal appointment and all was well. I am measuring 32 weeks on the tape measure, in fact I have grown 2 cm in just a week! I can feel the expansion too. Was fine and everything was normal. Pretty pleased with my progress so far. I asked whether I was being seen by the high risk team as they don't have labelled high risk Drs as such and the Dr actually said, nope we don't really view you as esp. high risk! WHAT!

Anyway, today I had an Ultrasound. Baby A was 1 pound 13 ounces and Baby B was 1 pound and 10 ounces. Baby A is as always slightly bigger than Baby B but both on average were perfect for dates at 24 weeks 2 days in terms of growth and heavier than many for dates at closer to 25 and 26 weeks for weight. Both babies placental blood flow was perfect and both had normal volumes of amniotic fluid. Basically all looks good for both babies. 

My Placenta for Baby A is still presenting as a Previa, it is still totally covering the internal cervical Os but they re confirmed that the bulk of the placenta is actually posterior or up the back wall, it is only one edge that is covering my cervix. I am still on a sex ban and have been told that a bleed is still very highly possible. They said it does not present any danger to Baby A, it is more a problem for me and I must go to hospital if I have any bleeding. Best case scenario is bed rest, worse case scenario is a blood transfusion and or premature labour. hopefully none of it will happen but it's best to be prepared for it I suppose.

However, things are generally going very well for me and all is OK for now.

For those who have not seen my few previous posts I am a mother of four already, in a second marriage. Hubby has no children of his own so here I am at 52 pregnant with twins after a failed DE cycle when I transferred one and then a second frozen embryo where we transferred two and it worked. I am a big fan of FETs and five day blasts. I went state side for my treatment, expensive but they are very professional over there  it worked!


----------



## TigerMum

Wrinkly, I shall be watching your progress with great interest, it's great you are trying with your own eggs but just as a precaution, this treatment is very expensive. I too had great test results, still get my periods every 28 days, fantastic FSh, fantastic AMH levels, more closer to a woman in my 20's. I too got pregnant naturally but suffered losses. It was humbling to learn that even for woman in their 20's as many as 50% of conceptions show chromosomal abnormality, this I found personally to be true as I had my embryos PGD tested despite using a 22 year old donor, we still had problems.  If your clinic in India can offer you PGD it is worth paying for it.  I wish you every success.


----------



## mandalay

Wrinkley eggs, you are a kind and generous lady to want to give away your spare embryos.  I sort of hope you won't leave anyone in India but come back to Blighty with everyone on board.  My youngest son had great advice when I blanched at the idea of transferring four embies.  He said it was like Springwatch and if a nest could only hold so many, the weakest eggs were expelled.  I can't think of a horse equivalent!  If you are tall and fit, you are well suited to a multiple pregnancy..   sorry... Here am I wishing a twin pregnancy on you!!!  I think you will be fine and I am absolutely thrilled for you.  I would LOVE to be in your shoes!!
Morganna, I think they are taking excellent care of you.  They are going that extra mile to help you have your natural birth and turn your baby.  She will turn around for her mum on her own.    But if she stubbornly refuses   , the big event is first setting eyes on your little girl however you do it.  You won't remember anything else afterwards but the sight of the little soul howling her head off and reaching up her little arms - promise you that!  
Good luck Tigermum!  I hope you sail through to the end of your pregnancy.  You should be able to marshal up some help from four children!!
xxx


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Hi Ladies, thanks again to all those who helped by suggesting pharmacies and I thought I'd update. Rigcharm (Ali) only accepts foreign Rx from the EU- but they were very nice. Something to note for those of you going further afield.
I am working with Fertility2U (was referred after ringing another pharmacy suggested a couple pages ago). They needed a lot more each time I spoke to them and then one has to allow many more days to get it all sorted (and more money). We will see if they get it to me in time. I was quoted one time frame and then another later time frame. Then emailed an even later estimate! Fingers crossed they can get something to me by Monday (or Tuesday and pray I don't start AF early!)

Mandalay, thank you for wishing me multiple pregnancy! You sound just like my husband, he wants his twin basketball players. I told him it would be safer for baby with one. Interesting about your son's nest strategy. In nature that is all too common, survival of the strongest baby and the rest become dinner for someone else. I did see a study though that talked about pregnancy rates actually going lower after a certain number of embryo's were put back. I don;t remember it all now but am trying to recall if it was my speculation or theirs that all the detritus from deceased embryo's wasn't helping.

Guaranteed though, going that far I am definitely going to put back more than one! (if blessed with that option). I have room for the twins (and probably more -but we won;t go there!)! The only thing that REALLY scares me is when I look at my husbands *giant* head! No amount of yoga positioning is going to make space for that transit out!


----------



## wrinkley eggs

P.S.  Mandalay, there IS a horse equivalent!  
Boring alert:

Mares generally do not ovulate more than one follice, if they do usually only one attaches and/or continues to grow.  Unlike other farm animals they are not designed to carry, feed (in-utero or out) and birth more than one.  Usually they lose the pregnancy around 5-7 months if there are still two. In the very, very, very rare instance she gives birth to two live babies one is much smaller and rarely makes it. It is mother nature's self preservation. She doesn;t know we are there to help foal out and feed round the clock. Some species aren;t designed to have litters - other's are. I can't imagine trying to find clothes if our fronts looked like female dogs!  A 6 seater pram?


----------



## mandalay

hahahaha!!!  Wrinkley Eggs, I think you have a wonderful approach to everything and I look forward to following your IVF journey very much!! 
If you have twins with large heads, you can always bring them out via the sunroof!  Don't let that put you off.  
I loved your explanation about horses.  You really know such a lot.
When will you go to India, do you think?


----------



## wrinkley eggs

Mandalay,  Sunroof!!!!!  Oh my, that is hysterical!  Thank you for the laugh.  Next time I see my hubby I know I am going to start laughing at him and he won;t have a clue why, poor dear.

Actually my years of horse breeding helped me a lot in this because their cycles are almost identical and fertility days, AI (in humans called IUI), implantation, progesterone supplementation etc is virtually the same!  It certainly gave me a leg up (so to speak) when I had useless doctors! But horses are pregnant for 11 months... no thanks. Still better than elephants 22 months! I will love to remind myself of that when I am 8 months and whinging about discomfort.

As for India time, still hunting for better flights (we originally were going to use air miles so it was free to go business class) but plan to go on the 19th/20th November.  
    I start stims next week.  My stockpile in the fridge (which moved internationally with us) will finally be reduced and not taunting me every time I open it.  As well as the full carry-on bag of meds tucked in my hubby's office for temp control which I am taking to donate to the clinic for others. (Hopefully I will need SOME of them in December though!)  I keep waiting for someone to open it by accident and ask him why he has a bag full of female meds at his desk in that matcho environment.  He wouldn't make a pretty girl at 6'4" with that very dark, permanent 5'o'clock shadow!


----------



## azanni

Lovely to check in and see how everyone here
is doing . 
My 12 year and 2 week wait will climax tomorro with
my blood test late afternoon . Result on Saturday

Will keep you posted


----------



## lucky2014

Good luck - thats a long journey - I hope you get good news.


----------



## mandalay

Good luck, Azanni!


----------



## Pompey PFC

Great updates ladies. Tiger mum so pleased that things are going well. I am now nearly 15 weeks and everything looked good at my scan two days ago. Both are exactly the right size. I have unfortunately been diagnosed with chronic hypertension so am very concerned about preeclampsia especially as I was not planning to fly home until 26 weeks. Will have to see how things go. Am researching larginine which seems to help to prevent preeclampsia.


----------



## TigerMum

Pompey, wow where did that time go, I remember your transfer and now your 15 weeks! There are some safe medications you can take for BP while you are pregnant, I am part of another forum and many of the ladies on there are taking BP medication. Hope all goes well for you and you can keep it under control.


----------



## TigerMum

Azzani, thinking positive thoughts, what happened?


----------



## ciaelle

hello everyone, 
Azzani good luck
Morganna, i understand your wish for a natural birth. my first son was born at home and it was very important for me (and my relation to him is so fabulous...even if , of course,i also love my daughter and my baby , which is alreay 4 months..time gets to fast
your baby can turn until last moment during labour, and some few doctors accept natural birth even if baby is not the right way. But even if doctors don't do it, you can ask that labour begins and then you see if baby turns or c section is really necessary. Enjoy the end of your pregnancy, it's so marvellous!


----------



## morganna

Thanks cialle,
Having scan on Friday and if not turned.......going to have acupuncture same day.
There's still time for her to turn.
Love,
M. Xxxx


----------



## artist_mum

hi inspirational post 50s ladies!

Well i'm recently 49 years old so nearly official on this string . Good to see so many positive tales and i just have a quick question as I'm thinking about going again.

Dogus have recommended having a hysteroscopy 7-10 days before going over there. I wondered if *morganna* or anyone else on here had done this and if so where had they found to do it (i know that i need one under general anaesthetic due to scar tissue needs removing). I'm in two minds about doing this UK side or back to Serum or try Dogus. So just working it all out but i'm fairly sure I need the hysto either way.

Morganna, i hope your little one moves into the right place for a beautiful birth, you and her together. Lots of love and luck for it to all go to plan.

best wishes to everyone else in their various stages,

artist mum xx


----------



## morganna

Artist mum.........lovely to see you post!!
I did not have a hysteroscopy so cannot advise. I know a lot of women have it done at serum.
You may want to post on the dogus board.
Dogus have some great success rates which are clear to see on the 2 dogus threads.
Its easy to travel to. Small airport. Great free transfers to and from clinic and airport. Very convenient. No hassle!
Pm me any time! 
Delighted you are going to go for your dream!
You have time! I am 57. Haha!

Love,
Morgana xxx


----------



## Coolish

Artist_mum - hi, hope you're doing well. I've had 2 hystos over in Athens via Serum. They are done under general anaesthetic - there's a good thread on here for them plus the current cycling Serum thread will have lots of info and experiences. I can't rate it highly enough as they 'clear' out the issues and do implantation cuts. I had one over in Spain a couple of years ago and it was just a 'look and see' and was a complete waste of time. 

I had my first one prior to getting my bfp last year and had my second one last month to prepare for my cycle this month.


----------



## artist_mum

hi, thanks Jules, yes I"m fine thanks and wanting to get on again but huge dilemma..  I had 2 hystos in Athens under Serum.  First showed scarring, required a second hysto before Penny would do tx so I had that, and he found even more scarring on the second one.  Penny said at the time one of worst she's seen.  We had bfn as a result of that tx.  Having said not to previously, Penny has then said she thinks i should try again but i don't think she really took into account my immunes background (didn't suggest ilipids until I mentioned it, so just had it on the day, had a low dose of prednisalone, etc).  Frustrating as I'd had 2 bfps before and fairly sure immunes are an issue. 

We can't afford to go over to athens for hysto, then back again, plus back for DP sperm etc.. - well, i don't think so anyway.  that's why i'm trying to find out if I can do it here and maybe go with Dogus who ask for the hysto to be 7-10 days prior to tx.  This seems sensible to me as my case appears to be excessive scarring which increases AFTER the hysto so sooner I get the tx the better.  I'm not sure what to do.  Also considering London for less stress but seems even more expensive (ARGC cost us a fortune last time but they did do immunes)

any ideas most welcome!  And thanks for posting Jules hope all well with you and your little one

xx


----------



## azanni

hello Ladies , I have been rather quiet, thank you so much for all good wishes and PM's. 
BFN for me  this time - it was my last trip to Embio due to Greek  laws about age. My DH was keen to go back  there after a really kind offer from our Dr. I felt so supported , positive and hopeful, in a funny way I really enjoyed all of it except obviously the outcome :-(.

DH said it was definitely the last time, so  I really, all my eggs were in one basket. But after our BFN and lots of emotional talks we have decided that we just can't shut that door.
I need some time to recover but we are planning to go to Dogus as soon as we can .
Please spam me with your Dogus tips , I am all ears .
love to all on this big dipper of a ride  x


----------



## morganna

So sorry to hear your news axani.....but really glad u r going to dogus!!

AFM...............had scan today and baby has turned!! No longer breech. Phew! What a relief!
Guess she is getting ready to launch. Haha.

M. Xxx


----------



## azanni

Morganna thank you , i am so pleased your baby is in a good position now , that is great news.
You are a shiny beacon of positive light on my grey days


----------



## Pompey PFC

Azanni I am sorry to hear your news, but do not give up hope and I am sure that you will be happy with Dogus, many success stories!
Morgana- good news not too long to wait until you meet your darling daughter. I am 16 weeks now and for some bizarre reason have started getting morning sickness twice this week - just when I thought I had gotten away with it! Hope all other ladies are well!


----------



## Coolish

Azanni - so sorry to hear your news, but pleased you're not giving up hope. Dogus seems really popular with ladies on here so hopefully it will be a good move for you.

Morganna - good news that LO has moved. My DD kept moving around right up until the last minute

Wow Pompey you're 16 weeks  Are you going to have a gender scan? I did as I couldn't wait to findout.

roxy - have you worked out your plan of action now?

Well, I'm flying off to Athens this week to pick up our frosties. I have to do it before my 50th, which will be at Christmas  - 2 days before DD's 1st birthday. I can't believe it's almost a year!


----------



## pompeybelle

Good Morning ladies!  

Hope you dont mind if I pop on here and ask for a little advice....I have beautiful one-year-old twins after IVF at Serum in Athens and I have four frosties waiting at the clinic.  I am desperate to use my frosties to try for another baby but everyone I have spoken to thinks it would be too much and I should be grateful for the children I have - apparently at my age (44) I would be crazy to even think of trying again.  My husband is worried that a pregancy on top of working full time and looking after the twins would be impossible. 

I just wondered if anyone had any expereince of trying for a sibling after having a baby later in life or if you think that I am totally   !

thank you xxxx


----------



## deblovescats

pompey - congrats on the twins. I don't think you're too old to be trying for a sibling - it's what you want to do, not what anyone else thinks! I'm 47 - just had my gorgeous baby boy James in July on 3rd DE IVF. I love him to bits. I'm single so was concerned about managing on my own - but have support of family, friends and colleagues. Although it's early days yet, I'm planning on trying for a sibling next year (I have 3 frosties waiting). Would love James to have a sibling, even though I worry about managing on my own.
Good luck with tx Azanni
Good luck morgana - your story's been an inspiration.

Deb


----------



## goldbunny

pompeybelle - i'm 44, with a 7 month old, and four frosties i desperately want to go back for next year. it's terrifying! and the odds aren't good. But i can't just never find out... 

good luck with your sibling quest! the way i look at it, i don't want a ten year old coming in from school saying 'mum why haven't i got a brother' or 'can i have a sister for christmas?' and to have to look them in the eye and say i wasn't brave enough to try. It is very scary though, and hard work being an older mum - amazed at people coping with twins!! i find one exhausting. but i am so blessed.


----------



## malabar girl

PB I am 53 and have 4 children 22, 15, 3 and 2. Thr last 2 are only 18 months apart you have plenty of time go for it you will be busy and tired if you have 2 or 6 kids good luck


----------



## artist_mum

hello

sorry to read your outcome Azanni - but fab about not giving up!  Good luck with Dogus.. i also have been inspired to try again possibly with them.

Morganna - great about the turning!  And hope she launches nicely!  best of luck xx

pompey - good to hear all is well with you, inspite of a bit of sickness   

goldbunny - i've read your diary and i think we've pm'd before, i'll be glad to hear you've gone for it, when you're ready - you're such a lovely mum

cooljules - best of luck in Athens.  It's great you're going off to sort out the sibling, everything crossed for you.    AFM I've been in touch with Penny and she's sending the consultant's report in English to me for an appointment i have in London with consultant here (Asherman's Syndrome specialist).  So I'm going to see what he says as a second opinion.  Penny is supportive as ever.  What an amazing lady she is.

malabar girl - thx for the inspiration! I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 step kids - i know what you're saying about being tired anyway!!

love to all
xxx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi ladies it's been a while,

I've had baby brain as they call it and haven't had a single normal thought in my head for weeks now. 

Azanni I'm so sorry things didn't work out for you this time but am very happy you haven't given up yet.I know how hard this can be when you want this so badly and it can be heartbreaking but when it works there is nothing in the world to compare. 

Morganna it's your turn very soon and I bet you can't wait.  

As for us our beautiful baby was born on November 13 and she is now 8 days old. I can't believe I wake up every day with her gorgeous face ready for a new day. I can't put her down. She was made to be held as much as possible. Her name is Georgia after her grandfather on her daddy's side. He lost him many years ago and still misses him after 25 years so this was a wonderful way to remember him. 3 grown siblings have been home more now than in the last week than they have in a year. All holidays are being planned for when they can come home and have a go at her. We couldn't be happier.

I hope all of you get your dreams and miracles because everyone deserves this when you want something this badly.

Tracy


----------



## mandalay

That's wonderful news!  Hope you are feeling well and not too tired/sore. xxx


----------



## morganna

Ah wannabamumagain, what a lovely post.
I hope I have that great feeling when my baby is born.
I've waited so long, and now I don't have my husband I wonder what its going to feel like regarding bonding.
I want it to be as wonderful as you sound!!
Love,
Morgana xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Tracy
Congratulations, lovely news, you know what they say all good things come to those who wait  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## azanni

Pompey I hope you are feeling better  and the morning sickness has eased 

Cool joules  fingers crossed for you in Athens  hope everything goes really well for you 

Wannabemomagain  huge congratulations on your daughter , such a lovely name , very lovely to hear how happy you are 

Morganna , not long to go  wishing you a beautiful birthing day 

Artist mum hope your meeting goes well and you find your way forward . 

AFM thank you for your kind messages , it's lovely to know that you understand the journey . We have paid our deposit to Dogus , planning for an April/may visit 

 love to all and hope your baby dreams come true x


----------



## beachbaby

Pompeyebelle, As a mum of 6 year old twins and 45, I am glad I was unable to have more now. The choice was taken out of my hands but if I had been able I would have gone back for my 2 frosties. In the very early days (first 18 months) I would have happily had more children, now I am glad we haven't. 2 is fantastic, we have lots of fun, we manage around 3 holidays a year, if we had more children we would not be able to do as much as we do. Lots to consider, bigger car/house, booking holidays most accommodation is for 4 so you have increased expenditure on a lot of things you don't think about. your time especially if you work full time, I feel guilty most days that I neglect the boys as I have so much to do. They do get a lot of attention but they always want more.
I know time is against you, but really sit down together and do a list of the reasons for and against. I always think as we went through such a hard time to get pregnant we just want to keep going and have more children.
good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Coolish

*Wannabeamomagain* - congratulations, your LO sounds gorgeous!

*Pompeybelle* - I don't think you're too old. I'm almost 50 now. I don't have a twins, just an 11 month old and I'm just back from Serum having gone over there for our frosties. We're really hoping for a sibling for our DD.

artist_mum - sounds like you're covering all your bases in your plans. Penny is simply amazing.

Azanni - glad you've got your Dogus plans ready. Does it feel good to have a plan ready?


----------



## azanni

it feels so good to have a plan Cooljules …….
I hope all went well for you at Serum


----------



## Pompey PFC

Azanni having a plan is important and perseverance I hope is the key for you- all fingers crossed! Pompeybelle (great name!) - you have to decide what is right for you, I am now 55 and despite a few aches and pains feel that I have so much to offer the new babies when they come. Morgana I hope all is well and look forward to your updates.
I have a detailed scan yesterday and all is well - we found out it is two boys which after having three girls will be interesting! I take each day as it comes and try not to stress too much but as we all know it is easier said than done. 
Hi to all the other ladies and hope you are all well!


----------



## azanni

Pompey PFC ,  such wonderful news , thank you so much for sharing with those of us waiting in the wings   hope for us all


----------



## TigerMum

Congrats on your twin boys Pompey, I will be almost 53 when my twin boys arrive in January. All is well with my pregnancy so far, I feel perfectly fine, if anything I feel better now then I did with my singletons in my younger days.


----------



## Pompey PFC

This is what I love about this site - it is so supportive and you realize that there are many others out there who have gone through or are going through similar things and it is comforting that you are not alone!


----------



## pompeybelle

Thanks so much for your comments ladies - you really are an inspirational lot!  Ive decided age is just a mind-set as I know ladies who are younger than me that look and act 10 years older so I'm off to Athens in Jauary to collect my frosties and hope for a sibling for my twins....and if it doesnt work then Im going to find a way to quit my job and enjoy every day with my children.

Pompey - congratulations on the boys!  Have you found mini-muliples in Havant they are on ********

Tigermum - contratulations on your twins too!

Cooljules - I hope it all went well - Im off for an aquascan on Wednesday and Im really looking forward to seeing Penny!

Beachbaby - thanks so much for your comments - they were so helpful especially to know that if this doesnt work that there is an upside!  You are right that twins need a lot of attention and it wasnt until I made the list you suggested that I realised that one reason for having another baby was to have a reason to leave work - so Im going to find a way to quit my job whatever the outcome of my treatment - it now seems so silly to try so hard to have children and then never see them!

Azanni - wishing you all the best for your spring cycle

xx


----------



## azanni

Pompeybelle  so happy to hear that you have chosen your way to go forwards , good luck with your visit in the new year


----------



## malabar girl

Very quiet here ladies whats happening
How are you morganna hope your daughter has arrived or soon to arrive safely
Thinking of you all at xmas few sad days in Australia's history in the past week so sad loss of lifes.
Take care
Malabar


----------



## morganna

Yes malabar......sad news in Australia.
Little one is due Monday!!
She's too comfy to come out yet!
And no reason for induction!
When she's ready..........she will launch!

Merry christmas to you and children xxxx
Morganna.


----------



## mandalay

Hi Morganna!
Your inbox is full but no matter!
Just wanted to wish you good luck for next week.  You must be feeling like a watched pot by now.
Having a baby at Christmas is so special.  My own son was born on Boxing Day.  The birth experience was surreal with the midwives in tinsel but I did get a Christmas dinner after the birth and I devoured the lot.
My son turns 21 this year - the birthdays are a challenge as everything comes all at once and you still want the birthday to be separate and special.  Get a move on before Christmas Day!
Envying you everything but the birth and hoping it is quick, painless and natural.
xxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Hi everyone just got Internet still no phone since lightning strikes on the 11th of December oh well welcome to the country phone my be fixed by january 2015.
Morganna glas I have not missed your news hope all is well.


----------



## morganna

Hello lovely ladies,

My baby arrived safely Christmas day at 10am.
Had to have emergency csection as had a ruptured membrane after waters broke, and induction did not dilate cervix enough! Baby's heartbeat went down to 60 at one point.
The epidural took all pain away and csection was quick!! Marvellous!!
Pippa was safe and healthy.
7lbs 2ozs dark hair dark blue eyes.........exquisite. A little dolly!

I love her sooooooo much!! Had tears just looking at her.

Left hospital after 2 days. It was so hot and noisy!!
Much happier at home!

Last night on day 4 of her birth I switched to formula. Poor angel was not getting enough from me! Even though I alternated breasts all night!!
She is so much more content on formula! That's all I care about that my baby is happy content and healthy!

Much love to all.

Morganna xx


----------



## mandalay

Wow!  Congratulations, Morganna!  Hope you are feeling okay yourself.  A c-section is quite a big thing to recover from so quickly.  
It doesn't really matter about the breast v formula.  I have two sons - one breast-fed to 12 months, one bottle fed because he couldn't manage from me.  Both very healthy children and now adults.  You can still 'bond' and cuddle!  It's nonsense to say otherwise.  Same with the birth - just safely deliver your baby.
She sounds absolutely beautiful!!!  So very pleased for you! 
love
Mandalay
xxxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Congratulations, Morganna, such lovely news.

Maggie xxx


----------



## Coolish

Congratulations Morganna - I've been checking this thread every day waiting for news! Formula or breast doesn't matter - it's usually harder after a c-section and I mixed fed for 6 weeks, a mix of expressing and formula. I was upset that breastfeeding hadn't worked for me but DD was much happier, and fuller, on formula  

My DD was born 5 days before Christmas, 2 days after my birthday. This year we celebrated my 50th, her 1st and Christmas - I never thought I'd be doing that


----------



## Pompey PFC

Congratulations Morganna, what great news! Enjoy this precious time you deserve it!


----------



## wannabemomagain

Congratulations Morganna,
It's a fantastic feeling isn't it. I've only had c-sections and can't complain too much about recovery time. I think it has more to do with the euphoria you feel when all you do is look at her little face. Don't worry about the formula. I couldn't produce enough milk either and some of it is c-section and some of it has to do with the fact that we as mature mothers don't produce enough of the hormones we need. I tried with Georgia but after several days of her not gaining weight I had a wonderful midwife that told me to stop trying, that breast feeding wasn't the be all end all to having a healthy baby and that we hadn't waited all  these years to pump breast milk so go home and enjoy her She had to be the best midwife I've ever had. Enjoy every bit of time with her. It goes so fast.
I can't believe mine is almost 7 weeks old now. I wish there was a way to slow time down twice over so I could enjoy in longer.

Tracy


----------



## Hannah-77

Hi Morganna your pm box is full.
So happy for you xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Morganna that is wonderfu news to read having not been on here for a while.  I am soooooooooooooooo happy for you, you truly deserve it!!!!

No future news for me, things went pear shaped yet again before xmas because I have tendonitis in first left wrist but now both they terminated my contract as I could not go back after 30 days.  Looking at other options healthwise and workwise - I hope that this year will be a much happier one for Dave as he so deserves it, though he said over xmas he doesn't reckon I will ever be able to have a baby cause of my condition. which really upset me - he wasn't being nasty just honest and also said not sure he wants a 20 years old at 70 - but we are both very young for our ages.  I've had a couple of cakes to do for people which have given me a few pennies, but o/d is bad and they only paid me stat sick pay last 2 months - why are people so mean?!

Dave has just gone to work and not home til late evening, so on my own with the 3 mad pups and 1 rabbit.

Happy new year to you all and Morganna again that is fantastic - love to everyone and best wishes for more future successes, even if it is not going to be me.

Olga aka Kathy xxxxxx


----------



## malabar girl

Welcome baby pippa your mum has waited a long time for you glad you arrived safe and sound still no home phone or internet here since dec11 glad it worked to see your messages xxxx malabar


----------



## Hannah-77

Hi ladies, 
Wishing you all a Happy and fruitful 2015.
Really enjoying being on FF, thank you to those who have taken time out to  reply to my messages and encouraged me never to give up.
Ladies has anyone used North Cyprus IVF Centre? I've just been reading a article by Juliet le Page - fertility awareness, and she did an interview with Dr Savas Ozyigit Medical Director of the Clinic. The interview was very interesting, how ever it would be nice to hear your personal experience or views.
All is well. Love Hannah xx


----------



## morganna

There is a thread on page 2 under Cyprus/turkey
It has very mixed opinions on the Dr!
Try and read it.
Morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

Congrats Morganna and a huge welcome to Pippa! 
Lots of love
xx


----------



## mandalay

Olga, please don't think too much about what your husband has said.  I know that our men are not all the same but I am prepared to stick my neck out and say that many of them don't really get worked up about pre-preganancy baby talk, pregnancy scans, tests and talk. Mine didn't!!  But they do melt when that little one is put in their arms and that's all that counts.  Look to other ladies for everything else, Olga!
Keep hoping and believing that there is a baby waiting to be born to you.  Morganna has surely proved that you have to keep hoping.
As for being too old...!  That's nonsense!  There is nothing like a baby/child to keep you young either!
Hope you will keep the faith and keep posting.  
xxx


----------



## morganna

Well said Mandalay!!
Where there is a will there is a way.
Love to all,
Morganna xxi


----------



## Hannah-77

Thanks Morganna, had a read...
Hope your well and enjoying your precious gift, you must be sooooo happy. Xx


----------



## olgakorbut

thanks mandalay - i'm trying not to give up - but right hand is really bad this am and if cant sort cant work - need to look at other options and get back to gp - oh to win the lottery. I'm sure if I did get pg somehow and it survived for once with lots of meds he would be fine. but that's the first time he has said anything at all. hey ho let's see what the new year brings.


love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## TigerMum

Congratulations Morganna, what wonderful news! Sounds like you are recovering well, enjoy your new little one.

I am now 33 weeks with my twins and things are going very well, just taking lots of rest and letting the weeks go by. My next big milestone is 34 weeks, I hope to make it to 37 and a scheduled C section with no NICU time really if I can. 

Happy New Year  to everyone and for those still trying I pray this is the year your dreams come true.


----------



## morganna

Thanks tigermum.

Csections rock.............haha. If only I had known!!! I was lunching in a fancy restaurant 3 days later!! But one week later felt even better.

Loads of luck on up coming birth!! I'm sure everything will go well.

Love,

Morganna xx


----------



## PositiveNellie

Hello Everyone!

I am beyond thrilled to find this over-50s thread. I am hoping to take advantage of your collective IVF experience:

Although I am a long term IVFer, I am now looking at my 1st IVF cycle beyond the age of 50. We have had a 3 year break. After our 2nd DE cycle miscarriage, following years of of IVF cycles with my eggs, I guess we just became overwhelmed by the heartbreak surrounding this endeavor. We've needed time away from the stress generally. Our finances also needed time to recover as well!

We started IVF when I was (gulp!) in my early 40s. Then, I feared it was too late! I'm sure like others here, I could never have imagined I'd still be here - wondering if we will ever start a family & if all this time and effort will ultimately be wasted!

The bright side is that we have 2 remaining frozen blastocysts awaiting our decision.

A little background:

Of the 3 previous transfers we had from our DE cycle, we have had 2 BFPs - both ending in early miscarriage. All 3 transfers were supported by Progesterone suppositories. Before and between those ETs I had a laproscopy and a hysteoscopy. I had a problem with fibroids during my earlier cycles. These began to impact the lining of my uterus and so were removed. I have not had testing for NKCs. I was peri-menopausal during those last ETs, I have not bled in about a year.

We are looking at returning to the fray once more (goodness help us!) Although we have great faith in our fertility specialist, we are wondering if there is more that can be done to get us to a BFP and maybe to avoid further early losses (should we be fortunate enough to have another BFP.) We are looking at throwing everything we can at any future cycles.

I am looking for your suggestions on what treatment ideas are new since my last cycles. Do you have ideas for possible lines of inquiry? Is there any testing or treatment protocols you'd suggest we study up on? We'd like to go to our next appointment with a long list to run by our specialist.

Anyway, it is lovely to speak to kindred spirits. I have found being an older IVFer quite an isolating experience.

Thank you!


----------



## mandalay

Hello PositiveNellie!
It's lovely to hear that you are going to start again!  Do you find that the break has refreshed your enthusiasm?
I am not the best person to answer about new techniques but a lot of ladies on here have had great success so I know they will pass on some valuable tips.
Funny that you should mention about the hysteroscopy.  I am going to have fibroids removed this way on 29th.  Not looking forward to it at all.
Where are you going for your IVF treatment?
Wishing you all the luck in the world and hope you will keep posting!
xxx


----------



## malabar girl

Welcome positivnellie and southernlady
About age well I went to greece and they treated into your 50th year so up to 50 years and 11months.

I had 3 transfers 1st fresh negative 2nd frozen pg dd then when she was 9 months had 3rd transfer and pg ds born. I was with thr 3rd transfer I was 4months off turning 51.

So can be done
Good luck.


----------



## PositiveNellie

Hi Mandalay:

Thanks for the lovely welcome! I'd love to say that the time away from IVF meant renewed hope, but I am afraid I only have to contemplate the whole process in any detail to feel completely overwhelmed again. I suspect this will always live on with us.

Is it your first hysteroscopy? It will be well worth it. You don't want anything getting in the way of your lovely embies burrowing in. In terms of all the possible IVF procedures, I found it the most gentle. I was grateful, however, that my specialist warned me afterwards (over his shoulder) as he was leaving, that I would piddle bits of fibroids! I would have had a heart attack when it happened. LOL!

I am in Australia, so I can still go to my local clinic...at least while we still have 2 more embryos. They will treat me up until my 53 rd (ugh!) birthday. What we will do after our 2 embies are gone remains to be seen.

When are you planning your next cycle?

PN x


----------



## PositiveNellie

Hi Malabar & Southernlady:

Thanks for the lovely welcome Malabar...I think I may get a few names confused here...Mandalay....Malabar.....?!?! LOL!

You've just prompted me to recall a problem I had forgotten temporarily! For now I am safe - age wise - but beyond my last remaining embryos, I will need a back up plan. Ugh! So much to think of. I better start a list of cut off ages at various clinics/countries.

Have you finished your IVF Malabar?

PN x


----------



## artist_mum

hi and welcome to new posters on here!

I don't post regularly but do read quite often. And like you, am very reassured by this thread and the great examples on here. Some lovely ladies with babies to keep our hopes alive  (thanks ladies!).

*positivenellie* in case it is any help, here are the things I"ve picked up during past 3 years since I've been on this IVF journey:
- immunes: some clinics disregard saying it isn't proven but others (like ARGC in London) seem to hang their hat on it. There are consultants (like the one I"m seeing for Asherman's Syndrome) who doesn't think it is as prevalent as it might seem and that it's a bit of fad. The tests are expensive and many clinics just give the meds anyway on the basis it might help. Intra-Lipids prior to transfer are popular for this and doses of Prednisalone or Dexamethasone (or other steroids) to counteract immune issues. Having had immune condition myself for 15 years I feel sure it IS an issue for me (and did test positive for immune probs) so it may be worth asking about testing.
- uterine cavity is the most important first consideration and after that egg quality. So that means donor quality (age etc) as well as how well the clinic handles the eggs.
- another current thing is a hysteroscopy with implantation scratches and apparently this will become regular part of IVF according to some experts (sounds like you know about this!)

Also, I don't want to alarm you but it may be worth reading up about Asherman's Syndrome. Scant or no bleeding is a symptom. Asherman's is adhesions in the uterus usually caused by D&C (when the surgeons scrape too much lining and cause thin endometrium/scar tissue). It can also be caused by miscarriage alone or by any interference within the uterus. There is a website http://www.ashermans.org/home/. I had no D&C but after miscarriage I appear to have developed it. Trying to sort it out now.

*southernlady* hi, i too am 49 and not sure about our next steps yet, so the age thing hangs over me too! Dogus in Cyprus goes over 50 but as you say may be more expensive. Don't know who else goes older but would be interested to hear.

love to all
xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites readers are reminded thatFertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## morganna

positivenellie
My clinic gave me proluton injections after egg transfer to prevent miscarige
Also prednisolone before transfer
And of course clexane for 3 months
I also had intralipids before and after bfp. And an endo scratch. I used donor eggs and donor sperm.
It took 3 tries.
Dogus clinic have no age limit. And offer PGD.
They give you 1000 euro discount 2nd try.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## PositiveNellie

Thank you Artist Mum & Morganna!

I love that there are so many inspiring stories to be found here and that people are being so generous with their information and advice. A couple of posts in and I have learnt so much I would not have known otherwise. Our specialist is in for a shock when we have that first appointment back, that is for sure! LOL!

Artist Mum: I have read your FF Diary and can feel your pain. I am glad you have decided to put your experiences down on paper (or computer even!) Writing about the whole heartbreaking, frustrating and expensive business helps no end.

Morganna: Congratulations on your beautiful DD. I am so glad that your 3rd try and a detailed protocol brought you success.

Artist Mum raises an interesting point re: immunes. I have only half a thyroid after a 50% surgical removal 20 yrs ago, after a long bout of associated illness. We had done – I can’t recall how many cycles exactly, but it was a few (pre DEs) – when our then new (our 3rd) specialist said “I can’t see any thyroid test results in your file!” Ugh! I have had a lifetime of all sorts of difficult to diagnose issues and am amazed that specialists often treat infertility in such isolation. 

I am glad you have made me aware of Asherman’s Syndrome. If my reading is correct, it is likely to be diagnosed via hysteroscopy or laparoscopy? There is every chance that at the very least, another hysteroscopy will be on the cards for me, due to my history of fibroids. I am not alarmed by learning of the condition at all! I would rather know now about possible problems than go through even more IVF heart ache.

So what other immune issues are sometimes looked at in IVF, I wonder? What form would testing for various conditions take? I like that some clinics will opt to treat as if immune conditions are an issue regardless. This is something I may need to push for with my clinic.

I had NO clues about endometrial scratching! Wow! So I thank you both for making me aware of it! So there is another thing for our growing list! I have discovered that at least one of the specialists at our usual clinic now performs the procedure, so that’s a start.

Intralipids have me curious! When were last had a consultation, our specialist was excited about a new protocol he’d just heard about at a conference that involved intrauterine HCG injection at the time of (if I recall correctly!) ET. He thought it would be just the thing for us that was 3 yrs ago. I have no clues how (or if) this in anyway relates to any other developments. Proluton, that’s not a form of HCG though, rather a form of Progesterone, I take it? Still, it is another interesting development.

Plus Prednisolone or equivalents before transfer? 3 months of Clexane? I am going to have to write a very loooong list!

Artist Mum, you sound a bit like me: used to failure, but still trying to find some hope for future cycles after trying to give up. Morganna, you are an inspiration. I bet you still find it hard to believe she is here!

Thank you both for your willingness to share. 

Thank you everyone else who has helped so far. I hope you all will free to add your ideas!

PN x


----------



## morganna

Positivenellie
There is a huge thread on immunes by agate. 
And yes.....I still cannot believe I have my baby ..........at long last!!!!!!! She is a dream. Born on Xmas day. Deep deep blue eyes and dark brown hair. A little angel. Thank you god.
I want all women to strive towards their dream. And not to ever give up.
I mentally told myself over the many many years..........that I would try up to age 56. And i got pregnant age 56 ....gave birth age 57.
Truth be told I would have tried longer if it had not worked then!!!
She's worth it!!!!!
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## mandalay

PositiveNellie, I read your post about peeing fibroid bits with a bit of shock!!  That's awful!!  I'm sure I would freak.
I am glad to hear that I am not alone on fibroids.
I am having a hysteroscopic resection on 29 Jan    I have a submucousal fibroid (2cm x 2 cms) and the surgeon is going to tidy up a bit too.  All this is mysterious to me!!!  I asked how long I had to wait after the procedure before I can go again for IVF and he said as soon as possible. Is that right?  Even if money wasn't an issue, I would probably wait for a couple of months to heal.  It's going to have to be that long anyway because I will have spent my savings again. He wants to put me on the contraceptive pill afterwards and down stim me.  I thought that was odd as AF hasn't visited in quite a while. 
I am quite hopeful that it will do some good.
How are they trying to sort your Ashermans syndrome, Artists mum?


----------



## barbara1

Morgana,

Very big congratulations to you and your little queen.


----------



## PositiveNellie

Thanks Morganna:

I will check out the thread on immunes. Thanks for the heads up!

A Christmas Angel? So, you are not even a month past the arrival of your miracle? I can't imagine what it would be like, but I hope all the pain and heartbreak of years of trying would melt away after such an event.

We have been involved with IVF for 8 years now. Even in the times we have had forced or even deliberate breaks from cycling, our lives have seemed punctuated by IVF. I have found myself putting my life on hold (yes, that is my own doing!) while our baby efforts remain unresolved. Despite having 2 more donor egg embies in the freezer, my mind naturally runs ahead to thoughts of overseas cycles and trying to procure a surrogate and how such things might be achieved.

Bottom line is I don't have faith that my body and could survive this for another 8 years. I am falling apart physically as it is.

I do however, adore your example of success!

Apologies Mandalay!

I did not mean to give you a shock about the fibroid piddle. Please allow me to explain in a bit more detail: [TMI warning!]

Mine were also submucous or submucosal fibroids. They'd been present throughout my IVF cycles, but at one point leading up to a DE FET, they were shown to be protruding in the uterine lining, thus risking impacting on implantation. I had several or various sizes. The procedure was quite gentle compared to all others I had experienced for IVF. My fertility specialist had performed the procedure and yes, kind of told me about the piddle as bit of an afterthought, but I am glad he did. I believe it was late in the evening the day after the procedure. I piddled, but had a sensation of something kind of falling out of me. There was no pain and certainly no bleeding. I looked in the bowl to find a clear oily film floating on top. Within that was a cluster of extremely thin circular white fatty 'slices' of fibroid. Imagine a golf ball or white marble sliced into miniscule pieces.

I promise you, it will be such a relief to be rid of the bugger!

As I recall, I had my transfer a few weeks later. It truly is a gentle procedure. Not one of those where your body feels in dire need of recovery! But I hear you about the bank account needing time to get over the shock.

That's a curious one though: ocp and a down stim. What other meds will be used in this protocol? Is it for a fresh or frozen ET? I am interested to hear all about it!

Thanks again Ladies!

PN x


----------



## mandalay

Thank you for telling me about that, PositiveNellie.  It is much better to know what could happen.
I am not going for IVF with the same clinic so I don't know yet what they will want me to do.  The contraceptive pill etc. is what the gynaecologist wants me to take.  I suppose creating a lining and clearing could be good?
When I go somewhere I will try to have a fresh cycle.
How about you?


----------



## Pompey PFC

Mandalay I read an interesting study on IVF with older patients in America where they took the pill for a few months prior to transfer and the results showed an increased success rate. It is worth trying everything - and worth looking at Dogus in North Cyprus where many of us have had success.


----------



## malabar girl

I went on the pill 2 months b4 to tee up transfer date worked twice for me in 18 months


----------



## PositiveNellie

Hi Mandalay, Pompey & Malabar:

Presumably the OCP is being prescribed in order to shed the uterine lining as part of preparation for a new IVF cycle. I guess I was just wondering how this works for those who have not bled in some time and are either perimenopausal or menopausal.

This is my first experience of IVF cycles beyond regular periods.

PN x


----------



## Mels11

Hi everyone, 

First post, although have been reading your stories for a little while. I initially came on here as I am struggling to come to terms with life without children so was seeking some support....then came across this over 50's group and it turned things upside down! It had never crossed my mind there was still a possibility. 

At the moment, I'm at that first massive decision...which clinic? 

I would prefer my child to have the option to know who their donor is but, unless anyone can say otherwise, I think the UK is the only country that allows it? 

I am then weighing up costs vs success. Manchester Fertility will cost us around £8500 including ICSI, pre-treatment tests, embryoscope and medication. They only guarantee 4 eggs so I'm guessing the chances of frozen embryos are slim. Given you have to complete treatment in the UK before the age of 50, I would probably only get one go.  I'm seeking quotes from Barcelona and Dogus but I'm guessing that overseas will be cheaper per cycle and possibly have higher success rates too. 

Decisions....decisions.....

And best of luck to those having treatment currently, hope it all works out. 

Oh, and Morgana, what an inspirational story so pleased it worked out for you.


----------



## Francesca43

"quote Positive Nellie:
We have been involved with IVF for 8 years now. Even in the times we have had forced or even deliberate breaks from cycling, our lives have seemed punctuated by IVF. I have found myself putting my life on hold (yes, that is my own doing!) while our baby efforts remain unresolved."

Positive Nellie: You are describing so well how I felt in the last years when we were struggling to achieve DH`s and my aim having a child together.  I gained too much weight during all the cycles and never managed to lose it afterwards. We had some breaks in between and this last attempt was somehow to finally close the chapter.
Unbelievably this last time with my all time high in weight and 44 years old we got a BFP...... I still can not really believe what happened. I wish you and all the other ladies trying so much luck and the strength not to lose hope for the unbelievable.


----------



## Coolish

Hey all the 'newbies' to this thread!

My twopenny would be that I had 4 failed DE attempts at my Spanish clinic - they seemed to have good rates with straightforward DE - they really seemed out of their depth/comfort zone and couldn't offer me anything different after 4 failed attempts.

I did a lot of research and swapped clinics - I went to Serum, but that's not too much of an option for us over 50s. Although some bits like hidden c testing and hysto still are. Anyway what I did different to get my 'Christmas angel' at the age of 49 was:
- *hidden c testing.* I think It was about 170 euros to get the testing done - which is a drop in the ocean compared to the rest of IVF. I tested positive so had a month's course of ABs. I also had ABs on the run up to ET and on and off for 6 weeks after my long awaited BFP.
- *Greek hysteroscopy*. This was recommended after testing positive for hidden c. I saw the DVD afterwards and you could see where the lining was sort of 'dead' and damaged from the infection. There was no wonder none of my previously 'perfect' embryos had been able to implant. I'd had a hysto in Spain previously to check out my 6 fibroids and that was really just a sort of look and see (they aren't in the way of implantation). The Greek hysto is a bit like a mild D&C and you take oestrogen for a few days afterwards to reduce the risk of any scarring.
- *Implantation cuts.* These were done at the same time as my hysto. They are like a deeper form of the scratch.
- *Immunes protocol.* I haven't tested for immunes (very expensive) but past issues pointed to immunes issues so Serum treated for me immunes thoughout my cycle. I had steroids and intralipids before ET and a couple of times after BFP.

My protocol included oestrogen, progesterone, ABs, high dose folic acid, clexane, pred, intralipids, baby aspirin. It finally worked for my after 8 years trying and 5 failed attempts and 2 hystos. I feel very, very lucky to have my little monkey - she's just turned 1. We did go back for our frosties in November and did exactly the same protocol (but with HCG boosters included) as before but unfortunately got a BFN, which I think proves there's also an element of (bad) luck there too.

Currently I'm still in a quandary. I never imagined that I would finally manage have my gorgeous DD, but with the frosties we then really hoped to have a little sibling for her. That didn't happen. Really not sure what to do next as the thought (and price) of more IVF really scares me.


----------



## mandalay

Thank you for the replies.  I am seriously considering Dogus.  So many good reviews and successes!
Mels11, I have been to Manchester Fertility for my scans and blood tests.  The ladies are absolutely lovely and kind BUT it is seriously expensive.  A scan (you need one before treatment and another to assess lining with some clinics) @ £260 EACH.  Blood tests another £50 per hormone, per test.  I went to the Babybond Ultrasound clinic in Chester and the scan cost me £99.  It was also much more thorough.  I got all the info about this fibroid that's causing a delay in my campaign (better in the long run?) and a really detailed study of my uterus.  The whole thing took 30 mins instead of 5 at Manchester Fertility.
Just thought I'd mention it as we have to stretch the pounds as far as they will go!!
It's lovely to see new ladies on here.  
Francesca43, congratulations on your BFP!  Where did you go and when is your baby due?  Lovely news!
I know what you mean about cost, Cooljules.  So many delays while you save up again and I feel guilty for sucking the spare funds out of our family budget.  I think it's important not to panic and to feel that actually a break might be a good thing.  IVF is quite an ordeal.  Since last September, I have enjoyed getting myself fitter and indulging in life's pleasures.    I think it's important to look after your morale however you do it.


----------



## morganna

Mels.....dogus have high success rates for de.
There is also a thread for dogus under the international section. Under Cyprus/turkey.
Loads of info/support.
Glad you are inspired to go for your dream.
I look at my baby each day and its like getting the best gift ever. 
Morganna xx


----------



## mandalay

Morganna, do you know what Dogus charge for PGD?
I have the info on the DEIVF but forgot to ask about that!


----------



## Coolish

I'd second what Mandalay said about Ultrsounddirect/Babybond. I discovered them while I was cycling a couple of years ago. They are inside my local Mothercare, which was a bit surreal going into when you are trying to get a BFP, but they are really good and only £99 and a really good service. I also like the way you can go online and see the appointments and book. For my last lining scan, there weren't any local appointments but I could look in a 50 mile radius, which is easy to travel. I also used them for reassurance and gender scans after BFP. Like you say, every little helps


----------



## morganna

PGD is 1,500 Euros.
M. Xx


----------



## artist_mum

sorry i'm a bit sporadic on here..

*mandalay* I'm seeing consultant tomorrow to see what he proposes.. the usual treatment is to cut away scar tissue with surgical scissors during a hysto then put in a stent or coil to keep the walls apart whilst it heals. Plus take oestrogen. I already had this done in Greece but it didn't seem to work. There are very few surgeons trained for Asherman's it would seem - I am paying a fortune for this 'A list' consultant because it seems like my only chance. There is a danger that hystos are performed too severely and can actually cause it. Having said that I have just had a hysterosalpinogram (x-ray using fluid in the uterus) to see how bad it actually is plus a scan and it seems they indicate that it isn't severe after all. I will see what he says tomorrow.

*positivenellie* yes hysto would tell them if you had Asherman's. Thanks for your lovely energy on here! It's bringing out lots of questions and input so it's great for us all. Your consultant certainly won't know what's hit him when you turn up for the appt!

*southernlady* thanks for all that info on the clinics/50. Really useful. I too am thinking of Dogus if we don't go back to Serum.

good luck *mels* - I too would like my child knowing their donor but UK just seems to difficult at this age.. HOpe you find your way through the clinic maze!

hi to everyone else and thanks for all the tips/info - it all helps.

xx


----------



## Mels11

Thanks, everyone, loads of great information there. Mandalay....babybond is a great idea, I've already been on the website. Thanks for that. 
Had a reply from Barcelona and their costs are pretty much the same as a treatment here.. Their success rates are better but probably as they seem to consistently transfer two embryos and I know they don't really like to do that here. 
I'm just about to have a good look at the email from Julie and then time to sit down for a chat with my OH......


----------



## morganna

Aristmum
Hope u get some answers tomorrow.
M. Xx


----------



## artist_mum

Thanks Morganna, it's make or break time!

Love to you and Pippa blue eyes  

x


----------



## PositiveNellie

Artist Mum:

Any update?

How did your appointment go? Have I got my days right....it's difficult being in a different timezone than most of you.

PN x


----------



## ciaelle

HEllo everyone,
I did hesitate to post as it might seem strange as i 've already 3 children and am 51 but ..i wish to do try for another and last child this automn and i would appreciate to share experience here.
for the moment, i'm looking for the clinic. I'd prefer to have a frozen embryo donation (less expensive and i had my too sons this way in czech republid )but i also consider double donation eggs and sperm if i can't do otherwise.
my criteriaes are price, success rate and  no or as few exams as possible. I want just one embryo to be transferred (less risk of twins)
possibilities seem to be Poland, Ukraine, Russia and Cyprus. Any information one clinics there appreciated.

Good luck to all of you having treatment at the moment and again congratulations to Morganna and other mummies.


----------



## olgakorbut

Nice to see you on here Cialle - I remember you well from the Reprofit board! I too am looking more towards Autumn.  At the moment Repro are holding my last 2 embies but because of age are going to transfer them to Poland for me There are different clinics in Poland, some not so good but the one they have partners with has a good reputation. Like you cost and only going for tx is my objective as I can't afford anything else!


At the mo as the wonderful ladies on her know I've not been able to go back for mainly work reasons e.g. lack of it and other personal ones. At the moment I'm looking for a p/t job or some marketing freelance work whilst setting up a cake/catering business with a friend.  Watch this space ladies.


I've also got cartunnel syndrome in both wrists, though a lot better so had to leave new job started in Sept as been off more than 30 days post a car crash and too much typing during my lifetime - hopefully no op.


Note been on for a while so catching up with you all!


Mandalay - I do hope they can get things sorted for you and am sending you huge positive thoughts and hugs!!! xxx            


Hello Positivenellie for the first time from me - I do hope they can find out if you had Asherman's and will catch up on your story on here as it seems you have had a fab effect on people with your energy!


Hello Mels11 too - it is hard deciding on a clinic, wish I could go back to Czech but they can't do over 50 now, so Poland is their recommendation for me due to cost and it also has a good rate.  They also partner with Dogus though and are very happy with that partnership.  Good luck on your journey PM me if you wish.


Hello to everyone else sorry not acknowledged everyones message but have to go to a mortgage meeting with hubby to try and change it to help him out with paying bills as I have no money coming in at the moment at all until I get ESA if I get it.


Intrapalids are my last hope and anything else Reprofit can throw my way (not literally) to help me keep the embies next time! Not sure it will work but I have to try so need to win lottery of have business take off in a big way! 


Love and hugs to you all
xxx


PS off to look at my very poorly dog and sort the poorly rabbits meds whose currently sitting in the utility. Not sure about dog we really thought she was going to the playground in the sky Mon, awaiting some more results for her today, but not my usual bracken, though eating (not usual things she would but at least is), drinking alot though that's come down a bit may need scan but vet thinks something not nice underlying though doesnt now think cancer as can't feel any lumps and blood tests fine, had protein tests now and may need scan - gosh they're my family my pets as no children, so dread these moments


----------



## ciaelle

Hello Olgakorbut, i remember you very well ! hope your dogs are soon fine and you find the job. Personaly, i 'm sometimes proofreader for a marketing firm, did not work since october but will contact them again.
which is the clinic you mentionned in Poland? i mailed some of them but they require a lot of exams and a visit, i wish to do it as easy as possible (just should have had  a scan before transfer at Reprofit ..)Also in touch with Dogus but there are two drs in same clinic and just one of them do FET
I just mailed Dr Machac at Reprofit to ask him advice (just told im 51 and want another baby) and ask for details (eye hair and height) of the donnors for my 6 months  baby (i did never ask before going, lol) Of course, he's so beautiful i have not any regreet, it's just in case he asks one day.
have a good day (and do not give up, you deserve a baby too !!)


----------



## olgakorbut

Hi Cialle


Here is the part of the email Vit Hubinka sent from Repro (Stepan and he attended the clinic in Poland together and i know they would not tx there if not happy with them - success rate is good too). They are doing we a very special price as they say they really like me!!!! I am sure that Stepan will give you the details below or get Vit to email you (maybe both will!) - are you starting from scratch or tx'g embies like me from Repro?  Obviously it is cheaper for me as to tx there is very much lower in price, however Dogus has a fab reputation if you read this board! I'd love to go to the sunshine but can't really afford which is when Stepan/Vit mailed me about their meeting with the Clinic below. PM me if you wish to disuss more as I need to get in touch with them too!

We were at Katowice clinic together with Stephan and the level is high. They work pretty good and they have reasonable prices. What is the most important they know our warming protocol and they can perform it well. I spoke with the chief of embryology Agnieszka Chmielovska personally and she is very professional. Some ladies we sent them are pregnant and happy.

I think we chose different clinic in Katowice at the end so here is the information about them:
Centrum Medyczne Angelius Provita
Address: Fabryczna 13D, 40-611 Katowice, Poland
Phone: +48 32 783 73 00
Hours: 8:00 am – 9:00 pm

They speak English well and the communication was very easy.


----------



## artist_mum

hi to ciaelle and welcome and hello to the rest!

Just a little update after my consultant visit yesterday..  it was really good news! He considers my uterus to be healthy, and free of Asherman's.  There is some scarring around the entrance (cervix area) but nothing that requires surgery, or even a hysto. He said there was a little adenomyosis, (uterine endometriosis) but probably appropriate to my age and he didn't think it a problem.  He noted the fibroids i have which are large but not in an area that should affect implantation (they are outside the uterus)

I asked him what he would do if he were me and he said "i would roll the dice again".

In case it's useful to anyone else he also said the following:
- having a hysto each time before tx serves no purpose unless it is to correct something that's wrong.
- Endometrial scratch is recommended one month before transfer and research shows it increases chances of implantation
- He does recommend immunes treatment namely steroids and intralipids which do not show any potential harm and can do good
- He does not recommend LIT which cannot be proven harmless.

So ladies, I'm happy!!!!!  

Just got to find a clinic now.  Hah!  That's all..  

Love to all, and thanks for your interest.  I was looking forward to telling you some good news!

Artist-mum xx

PS This does of course call into question why I was told in Greece that I have severe Asherman's Syndrome.  EITHER i had it and the Greek surgeon cured it OR i never had it.  Don't know, and don't care - just glad  .  It is interesting however that the UK approach is less gung-ho with the surgery and rather taking a more investigative, less invasive approach.  In my case, money well spent.


----------



## LuckyE

Well done Artist_mum. So pleased for you!


----------



## artist_mum

Thanks LuckyE.  I just saw your post on the other thread.  will reply on there x

and sorry for lack of personals to everyone else.. catching up with stuff after day in London yesterday.

xx


----------



## morganna

Artistmum
I had endo scratch
Steroids
Intralipids
And I too had fibroids but not near the wall!!

So I am really pleased to hear your news!!!

Be great to hear which clinic you will use when u r ready.
Dogus in Cyprus has some good success rates with de.

Meanwhile..............rejoice in your wonderful news!!

Morganna xx


----------



## olgakorbut

Great news artist-mum for you, so pleased, onwards & upwards x


----------



## mandalay

Artist Mum, that is brilliant news!!!  
I read your FF diary.  It was heartbreaking to read how you have suffered - brought tears to my eyes.  
You need a good clinic and some luck.
What is LIT?
Do you have any idea where you will go yet or are you just enjoying the positive news today?  I think your luck changed with the car park attendant on Boxing Day, you know!


----------



## artist_mum

aahhh.. you are such lovely ladies.. thank you.

*mandalay* yes that parking attendant thing was rather lovely! Here is the info below on LIT. I tested low on LAD before the last cycle but it is quite controversial to do LIT and not everyone agrees and Serum didn't think I needed it. But now I'm wondering. Gonna research it. Info from agate's immune FAQ on ff:

_What is LIT (Lymphocyte Immune Therapy)?
LIT is an injection of washed white cells which is normally placed just into the skin on the inner arm in a series of pinprick jabs. The white cells usually come from blood freshly donated by your partner (or donor, see below). The aim of LIT is to stimulate your body to produce anti-paternal blocking antibodies (antibodies to cells from your partner) as measured on the LAD test (see above). Several studies found that women who had multiple miscarriages tended to have lower levels of anti-paternal blocking antibodies than women who had successfully carried a baby to term. This lead to the theory that antibodies to the father's DNA were necessary to help the mother's body recognise their embryo's cells to give a protective response rather than an aggressive response._

Still enjoying that we can go forward. If it had been bad news I think we'd have called it a day so I am very relieved. Trying to sort out clinic ideas but yes, taking it slowly until we're sure where to go.

*morganna* i'm pretty keen on Dogus. I think the fibroids is quite natural at this age, it's good to know you got Pippa and you had them too! Will keep you posted on our decisions. we are waiting for mortgage/finance arrangements too so all in good time.

*olgakorbut* good to see you on here, and I do like the sound of the cake business! Hope your wrists are getting better and that all your hard work and research on the baby front will soon take you forward. Thx for your smilies!

*positivenellie* how soon is your appointment? and where are you in the world?! Are you sleeping whilst we are awake here in Europe? Hope all is well

hi other readers 

xx


----------



## Mels11

Well after a couple of intensive days of research and thinking, we are now rushing headlong into treatment at Reprofit to try and squeeze in one maybe two treatments before my 50th birthday which is creeping ever closer. As you know I was concerned about anonymous donors but was greatly reassured by an answer given to a question I asked on the Genesis Research Trust website. Decision was made relatively easily after that. So our journey properly begins.....

Artist Mum....totally understand your feelings around trying to give up and being unable to. That's where I'm at too and when I mentioned to my OH there was still a chance for us, there was not even a second of hesitation on his part so it must have been hard for him too. Glad your scan had positive results, you must be very relieved. Did you choose your clinic yet? 

Olgakorbut and ciaelle, your thoughts on Poland are reassuring and also Morganna, the same for Cyprus. It's nice to know 50 may be the cut off for Czech Republic but not necessarily the cut off for our dreams.


----------



## mandalay

Good luck, Mels.  We are all behind you!!


----------



## olgakorbut

Bracken (Bracky Whacky) just had to be put down this morning. That's 3 of my pet babies gone in less 6 months. Cake business and everything else on hold - good to see some nice news on here! xx


----------



## ciaelle

so sorry for you Olga...take care of you


----------



## daisyg

Mels,


Do you mind sharing what your question was and the answer they gave?  You can PM me if you want to?


Thanks,


Daisy xxx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies    
Havn't been on for quite a while, but just wanted to drop in and say hello.

I hope you don't mind... I am not new on FF, but I wasn't here in the last 2 years, after my second stillbirth Oct. 2012.    I am still devastated, but very soon I'll turn 50.
I came back from Reprofit after ET-2 blasto(DEIVF)-using frozen eggs-Sunday 18th Jan.
I will test next week. I have no more time, in case of bfn, to take a short break and transfer my 2 frozen blasts at Reprofit, due to my age.  

   to all


----------



## chooshoos

Thoughts are with you for the next 2 weeks to go quickly and a beautiful result at the end.... Lots of positive karma coming your way! 
BIG HUGS
Choo
X


----------



## babygirlforme




----------



## artist_mum

*olga* so very sorry to read about Bracken. My sympathies. It is so hard to lose a pet  Hope you are managing to give yourself some kindness and treats at a difficult time.

*babygirl* sending you lots of positive vibes during your 2ww. everything crossed for you!

*mels* good luck with everything and well done on deciding! We are not yet there on that.. just not clear yet which one to go for. I did send you a PM but Im sure you are busy busy getting on with stuff. Best of luck with it all

*morganna, mandalay, luckyE, cooljules, chooshoos, daisy, ciaelle, pompey, postivitenellie, Tigermum* and all the others reading - hi to you all. It's funny how people in the everyday world think that late 30s/early 40s is last chance for baby making. If they only saw this thread they'd see we are many&#8230; Good luck to everyone wherever you're at!

artist-mum xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies   and other readers
dear artist_mum thank you, how are you,     I have survived until now, because I had a hope, but if i get bfn at 50 and have no time to transfer my 2 frozen embryos, I don't know what to do...  feel nothing, no sign of implantation, if i have no hope i have nothing...

    to the lovely ladies


----------



## babygirlforme

dear artist_mum I forgot to ask you how your endometrium is growing when you take estrogens-what dose of estrogen and how thich is your endo at et

i tried in Dec. to tx with estrofem 2 mg x 3/day, it did not grow over 7 and before sp. coll. i had bleeding, so no sp. coll, all cancelled.
Jan. changed estrofem orally with climara patches x 3 /day, endo at et 8 and three lined
i think there is a probl with progesterone after et, reprofit said 1 crinone/day(80 mg), which i think it is not enough
what do you think?


----------



## Mels11

Hi everyone. 
Very quick reply to Daisyg, will spend a bit more time on here tomorrow to catch up. 
Daisyg, I was worried about a child needing to know who their biological mother is when they grow up which would have restricted me to UK clinics. Genesis Research Trust website is run by Robert Winston and you can email questions. I got lucky in that he replied to mine and he was so reassuring about the whole donor egg issue. After reading his response I no longer felt the need to rule out overseas clinics which would give us a better chance of being successful. His response is public so Google genesis research trust and take a look. 
There's loads of other really good stuff on there but my favourite bit remains having a glass of red wine during ET !!


----------



## artist_mum

*babygirl*. hope you are staying calm on your wait.. and being positive . You don't know the result until you test. There are ladies with symptoms and there are ladies with no symptoms and it doesn't mean it is one way or the other! Regarding lining, on my last ET the lining was at 5mm 10 days before tx so they upped the oestrogen but i don't know what it was on transfer. On the previous transfer (got bfp but m/c later) it was 10mm at ET. On the last one I had:

_4 white cyclacure or Progynova 2mg orally per day (one in the morning one in the evening and 2 at night) plus 2 white cyclacure or Progynova 2mg vaginally at bedtime_

I also added patches because I had some. I think I had similar amount of progesterone. I reckon you can trust Reprofit to know best amounts. (even though I know they let you down on the other issue). Anyway different ladies have different thicknesses and some are lucky and some are not&#8230; please try not to worry. Just be kind to yourself, it's a tricky time right now for you! Thinking of you x

*mel* what a brilliant site! That guy is refreshingly frank in his responses. So thanks so much for that, and yes, i've seen your letter on there. It is ABSOLUTELY the same place I've been in. Want UK because i feel the child might want to know but can't do UK due to cost/age making it more urgent. His reply is great. And what a great web site. Thanks for that 

xx


----------



## Mels11

*babygirlforme*....just read through your posts and wanted to wish you luck with your testing later in the week. You really deserve a huge stoke of luck so hope it happens for you this time. I know where you are coming from with the big birthday looming but, if you look back at the posts from *olgakorbut * you will see there is a possibility of Reprofit transferring frozen embies to Poland to continue after 50years so there is a plan B if you need one. But, one step at a time and, given Reprofit's success rate, the odds are in your favour so don't give up hope yet. Good luck.

*artist-mum*....hope your research on clinics is going well. It's a really tough decision.

We're onto the stage of getting tests done. My GP will sort out the bloods for me (she's fab and fully supportive). *Mandalay* your recommendation of babybond was very welcome, I'll be going there for my scan. OH has a telephone apt with his GP tomorrow so hopefully they will say his bloods and semen analysis can be sorted locally as well. Then assuming the tests come back clear, we are good to go.


----------



## chooshoos

mels11 - I echo that!! what a great little site, I was very heartened reading some of the posts there, well worth a look


----------



## FRIENDLYADVICE

HELLO 50'S LADIES.  
PLANNING A TRIP TO DOGUS CLINIC. ALSO LOOKING INTO EMBIO IN GREECE. WOULD LIKE TO TRY OCTOBER 2015. THEY HAVE NO AGE LIMIT, SO IT TAKES ALOT OF THE PRESURE OFF. ANYONE SUCCESSFUL IN THERE FIFTIES. USING DONOR EGGS. I DON'T LIKE THAT YOU CANNOT SEE PICTURES OF DONOR. DOES ANYONE HAVE INPUT ON HOW THEY PICK A DONOR?? 
THANK'S FOR ANY THOUGHTS OR REPLIES.


----------



## Coolish

Hi Friendly advice - I didn't want to see any donor pictures as I didn't want that image in my mind. I just asked for similar height and colouring to myself and partner. I take the view that 2 concert pianists could have a sporty footballing child that looks nothing like them - I'm pretty different to myparents and sister! 

My DD started out as a mini version of OH. Now she looks more like herself.  She's already showing a stubborn attitude and a daft sense of humour like me - finally someone who appreciates my jokes. She picks up so many mannerisms from me too and people are saying she looks more like me but I think she looks like her little individual self


----------



## chooshoos

cooljules,
thats a great point about having the donor's imagine in mind, I hadn't really appreciated how strong that might be. I am OK about not knowing, but I did have some concerns about getting a look similar to mine, but the input from FF ladies like yourself has helped me realise thats not such a massive issue. 

Thanks for sharing
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## ciaelle

Hello !
Friendlyadvice, you mean that there is no age limit at embio in greece?


----------



## daisyg

Hi Everyone,

I read Robert Winston's reply and I agree he wrote a lovely answer which is reassuring in many ways.

He did admit that he only has so much knowledge of the emotional and telling the child side of DE which I though was very honest!

As a mum to DE twins from Spain, I just wanted to say that I do feel that wherever you choose to go for treatment, counselling can be very helpful. Also, my children really do want more information on their donors and I would have like this too - that is something to bear in mind and it is a significant difference to DE in the UK.

What Winston says though is true - you will be the mum to your DE children, no doubt whatsoever! My children have an egg and sperm donor, but they only have one mum and that is me!

We don't know how children will feel later in life (assuming you are tell or maybe tell in the future or not sure yet!). Staying in the UK gives more info. and the chance to trace the donor at 18, going abroad still gives us our lovely children and there is lots of support out there for telling if that is what you need now or in the future.

I am rambling sorry!!

Just a quick thing in Robert Winston's reply - something he said is not actually accurate..



> why the law changed a few years ago which made this kind of information required on birth certificates


You child's donor conception is NOT required on a birth certificate just to clarify. You may want to have a look at the DCN website which has a little bit more information on these issues and people you can talk to.

Anyway, I wish you the very best of luck and hope you have success very soon!!

Daisy xxxx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies    

mels- thank you for hope dear mels,  it's good to have plan b at my age

artist_mum- thank you dear artist_mum , my endo was only 8 at et & i have no symptoms since et & i am 50 minus= =worries

- about the frozen eggs don i know she is blonde, tall like me, blue eyes and A bl.gr.(mine AB)

- afm & dh - he was searching for a trip for my 50th birthday-i am on day 10 after et but dh suddenly wanted a ptest today  after a short discussion  i tested and the result is ++, very strong test line, but due to my experiences   i am cautious, my dh was laughing, i was in chock.     

   to all


----------



## chooshoos

babygirlforme, thats super encouraging news!! I can well imagine you wanted to test asap - I am no good at waiting either    
can understand you being cautious and not counting any chickens but looks positive
Fingers and toes crossed for you!
Cheers
Choo
X


----------



## babygirlforme

dear *chooshoos* many thanks, good luck to you too


----------



## daisyg

Babygirlforme,

Nearly didn't see that news in your post!!  Huge congratulations to you!

Daisy xxx


----------



## babygirlforme

dear* daisy * 

   to all


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Babygirlforme - this is such wonderful news! I'm praying this is your happy ending. You deserve it so much  

Maggie xxx


----------



## phoenix2015

Hi ladies .. Lovely to read your stories. I am hoping to try for a sibling for my ivf daughter but over 50 now.. Have heard a few negative re dogus and some good stuff about pedieos... Anyone  got any comments? Or cycling and already on regime? Things might have moved on since I was last pg so what are all you pg ladies later tips for success? Thanks in advance for your comments. A friend I met whilst using treatment swore by the support she got from ff so I am hoping to go with the flow this time... Already feel inspired to read of others success!

phoenix


----------



## ciaelle

Babygirlforme, great news and best wishes!
Phoenix 2015, i'm also looking for a clinic,. I hesitate : Dogus with dr S ou F ? NAdiya in ukrain? ADa in cyprus, greece, poland. I got lot of answers but not any that i really like. I appreciated Nadiya where frozen embryodonation is available and they aim to transfer just one emby, what i prefer, and prices are lower  but they require too many exams for me...So, still do not know where i will try, still have time as i plan treatment in october..
have a good day everyone!


----------



## Mels11

*Babygirlforme* Wow! That's looking really good so fingers crossed this baby holds on in there for you xx
*Daisyg*Some interesting thoughts there. UK would definitely have been my first choice but costs vs success have made me think twice. As *morganna* says IVF is a numbers game and I have decided I need to be able to afford 3 attempts. In the UK that is a frightening sum to potentially right off but it's just about do-able overseas. Part of me is hoping that the clinics keep decent records of their donors so there may be a possibility of knowing more in the future but that's maybe just wishful thinking. Thanks, also, for your thoughts on counselling. If I'm lucky enough to succeed, I think I might seek that privately in the UK. 
*cialle* Just a thought, Ukraine isn't in the EU so might be worth doing a bit of digging around their regulation and monitoring of clinics. Personally I wanted to stick within the EU but that may not be important to you. The other countries you mention are all in the EU.


----------



## meal2

Hi Phoenix
I did the 6 goes at pedieos for a fixed price.  Had bfp on 3rd go (fet) but MC. No positive after that - waiting time between treatments was a pain and sometimes communication sparce; they are nice but seemed (certainly with me) to do a one size fits all approach.  Others who have been successful say they insisted on different protocols (and got it!) and certainly a number of ladies have had live births so don't discount them.  Not sure if they take over 50s though.  I'm now with Serum but they won't treat past 50th birthday.  Lots of ladies like Dogus or Reprofit and certainly Dogus treat over 50s.  Good luck.


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies   
Ladies, maggie, phoenix, ciaelle, mels, you deserve   and happy ending   .
I try to wait until 18.2-(my first scan)  , I had a blood test for beta b'hcg Fr. 30.1(answer I hope Mo. 02.2). 


  to all


----------



## artist_mum

*babygirl* congrats on your bfp and here's hoping for a lovely high hcg result. Fingers crossed    xx

hi to everyone else reading

xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies, how are you,  Dear *artist_mum*  , thank you.
My beta hcg result from Friday 30th Jan., (12 days after et) is 1390.
First scan 18.2.

I wait your good news ladies


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Babygirlforme - fabulous HcG numbers    


Maggie x


----------



## babygirlforme

dear Maggiephatcat  , my dream last night before today when I got the hcg answer- 3 cats sleeping in the bed with me and dh(we love cats) 

  to all lovely ladies


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear all,
Haven't been on for a while as we've been very busy with our DD and I have to admit I feel guilty being so happy when there are so many still waiting for
their dreams to come true. 

Been following along and watching what everyone is doing. 

For those of you with age issues over 50 then the Nadia clinic is an alternative in Sophia Bulgaria. They take women over 50 and treatment is based on health and not on age. We were there because my husband is Bulgarian. We were in Northern Cyprus (something I really regret) and the to Praghe but the age issue after MC happened and we couldn't continue treatment. 

Babygirlforme congrats. This is wonderful news only 37 more weeks . 

Morganna I bet your as busy as I am these days..

Here's wishing that everyone is as happy as we are now.

Babydust to all

Tracy


----------



## babygirlforme

omg  "only" 37 more weeks  thank you dear *annabemomagain *
my last nat preg. ended tragically like my first one, believe me, I haven't power to hope, because anything can happen  I take one day at a time 

  to all


----------



## Coolish

babygirlforme - what wonderful news and fantastic HCG numbers xx

wannabeamomagain - lovely to hear you're enjoying your time with DD.


----------



## babygirlforme

dear *cooljules*  

 to all


----------



## artist_mum

lovely numbers *babygirl*! That's wonderful news.

*wannabeamom* lovely to hear that you and DH are enjoying it all so much second time around! That's great. I wondered if you would mind giving me some info after what you wrote in your post.. Is there a website for nadia (i can't find one) and do you know rough costs for them? I too suspect immunes are an issue and so i'm interested in how they helped with that. Did you have to go over there often? We're just making decisions now and then full steam ahead. I guess the clinic choice can make all the difference&#8230;.

xx


----------



## babygirlforme

dear *artist_mum * it's wonderful you have a plan 

to all


----------



## morganna

Sorry not on so much
Baby keeps me sooooooo busy!! 
She is a dream come true.
Lots of work........but well worth it.
Never ever give up on your dream.
It can happen.
Love to all.
Morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

thank you *morganna* and so glad that your dream has come true! Your encouragement is much appreciated xx


----------



## chooshoos

Morganna! 
That's quite a story, at 56 you are an inspiration to all us vintage ladies!
Congrats on your beautiful baby girl
Cheers
Choo 
X


----------



## Mels11

*morganna*, thanks for your message of hope, your story was my inspiration too & it's lovely to read your little girl is keeping you busy.


----------



## chooshoos

Thanks Mels!
Back from the hospital this morning, more blood tests and an ultrasound scheduled - I think more precautionary than anything else, we shall see!

X


----------



## textileanni

Hi,

I'm new to this site. In fact this is my second post. Just wondering if anyone can help. Or point me in the right direction on this site. 

I've just turned 56, are there any clinics in the uk that help a lady of my age with egg and sperm donation?

If not in the uk, what are the risks of going abroad? Are there any clinic names I could familiarise myself with?

Any help or advice would be much appreciated

Thank you :0)


Modify message


----------



## FRIENDLYADVICE

HI,
I HAVE THE SAME QUESTIONS YOU HAVE. I'M 51. I THINK YOU WILL HAVE TO GO ABROAD. I DOGUS IVF CYPRUS, DOGUS, (ONE HOSPITAL TWO DIFFERENT DOCTORS ) EMBIO IN GREECE AND ALSO SOME CLINICS IN RUSSIA. I'M TRYING TO RESEARCH WHICH IS THE BEST MYSELF. USING DONOR EGGS AND HUSBANDS SPERM. IT'S HARD TO KNOW IF THE SUCCESS RATE ARE REAL. I'M AFRAID I'M JUST THROWING MY MONEY AWAY. MIXED REVIEWS FOR ALL. I WILL PROBABLY GO TO DOGUS DR.FIRDEVS CLINIC WILL BE THE SIMPLIEST. SO SIMPLE I'M AFRAID IT WILL NOT BE SUCESSFUL. I LOST MY LAST FET 18 MONTHS AGO, I FEEL MY LINING WASN'T THICK ENOUGH. I HAVE TWINS, AT 48. I WAS HAS HOPING FOR ONE MORE CHILD. IT A LONG WAY TO TRAVEL FOR FAILURE.  DR. SEVKET ALPTURK I BELIEVE OWNS DOGUS HOSPITAL HAS A GOOD SUCCESS RATE, NO AGE LIMIT. HE REQUIRES MORE TESTING BEFORE I GO.  I'M TRYING TO DECIDE, SO VERY INTERESTED IN YOUR REPLIES.
FRIENDLYADVISE


----------



## ciaelle

Hello, i 'm also 51 and wish frozen embryodonation. Which exams does dr Sevket ask for(i want to avoid exams)? i wish i knew people going in Dogus with this dr as most people seem to choose the other dr . 
In Russia, Ava PEter answered i'm too old. I have also contact with Nadiya Clinic in Ukrain but they require even more exams and i have no reviews on them. It seems there are also clinics in Poland but no web site in english.


----------



## mleguillou

Need Assistance.  Do you know of any clinics in UK as well as abroad that will treat women over 50 (aka 52) and will be willing to treat her using her own eggs.  Thanks


----------



## mandalay

I read your 'abandon all hope' post and needed to reply.  I has made me angry.
It seems to me that when we get to our mid-forties onwards, people stop living to the full.  We stop taking risks.  We partly shut down.  We cave in to this awful thing about 'getting old'.  Yet you probably have another forty years to go!  Are you going to waste all that life thinking you are past it?  Do you want to spend it on Saga coaching holidays to Great Yarmouth etc?  Keep living, for goodness sake!  Be a Joan Bakewell (81 years and still on TV) or Judi Dench (80 and still acting).  
Your body is still vibrant and alive.  I took up running at 50 after hating cross country at school.    As long as you take a longer view on progress, you CAN improve and even compete with younger people.  I have gone from wheezing at 100 yards to moving on up from 6km to my dream of 10km.
Fair enough, I think a lot of us on this board realise that we need DE to achieve our dreams.  We may need a few hormones for a few weeks.  But we can carry a baby just as capably.  Don't stop pursuing your dream because you think you are teetering on the brink of your own mortality because you are not.  Go for it and put that out of your mind.  No one knows how long they have to live.  A child will give you every reason to keep as healthy and fit as you can whatever age you are.  A child keeps you involved and up to date.  Raising a child is the most selfless thing you can do.
It is also one of life's great pleasures, so do it and good luck to you.
xxx


----------



## LuckyE

Mandalay, what a wonderful pep talk. It's just what I needed! (I shall now slink back off into the shadows) x


----------



## artist_mum

Me too - I also needed to hear that! Thank you thank you *Mandalay* for taking the time to post that message. We do forget these days that life IS longer than it was for previous generations - and you are right we need to adjust our mindset and accept this wonderful gift of time on the planet that we have. And make the most of it!

(hi to the lovely *luckyE* too x)

Artist_Mum
xx


----------



## Coolish

Great post Mandalay! I'm an 'older mum' myself (DD at 49) and I think I'm fitter than most of the other mums I see with similar age babies. I had a c-section and was up and about better (and more quickly) than my NCT buddies who all had vb's. I haven't encountered any issues that much younger mums than me might have - one mum in my group is 20 years younger than me. I run around like a maniac and have done all sorts like baby yoga with her. No-one even assumes that I'm older  50 always seemed old when I was a teenager, but these days it's not. Like you said, there's still probably another 40 years to go and do you want to spend each of those years wishing you'd pursued your dream last year?


----------



## deblovescats

I echo jules - I'm 47 and have a 7 month old son. I'm very active and go to lots of different groups with him - no one has even mentioned age and I've noted there are mums of various ages. I chat to them all. I had a relatively easy pregnancy (except for morning sickness) and was a lot more active than a work colleague who was pregnant at same time and is 20 years younger - she had time off, moaned a lot and finished at a similar time to me despite being due 6 weeks later! So age shouldn't put you off. I'm planning on trying for a sibling this year with frosties.
Deb


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear ladies 

I have to agree that we have everything to live for and at 53 and the proud mother of 4 children 32,30,27 and now 3 months the hardest part was to keep on pursuing our dream. Now that we have achieved that dream I don't' notice anything at all when it comes to age. It certainly does help to have age on my side because I know just what is important and what isn't. Thirty years ago priorities were totally different than they are now. Allot of what we did when we were younger was because we didn't know just how fast time flew. Now if my baby cries I pick her up and if I have to sit with her all day I do. Nothing else is more important. I told DH (not to be morbid) that when I'm on my death bed years and years and years from now, I'm not going to lay there wishing I had hung up that load of laundry in the machine or dusted the furniture. I am making sure that every minute counts and that ladies is what have children at our age does for us.

Tracy


----------



## artist_mum

lovely post   xx


----------



## Stacey10

Hi ladies, I've been reading here for about 1.5 yrs and have never posted on this thread   I'm loving all these posts regarding age, I have twins born last June from d/e and am wanting to go back to pick my two frosties up next yr when I'll be 49, I do have my second eldest daughter telling me I'm too old to have another baby,(22)  I do wish she'd  mind her own business,  I know a lot of it is concern for my health but all of my pregnancies including my twin one, have been problem free and I hate the way the doctors automatically put you as a high risk just because of age. Thanks for the positive posts !!


----------



## deblovescats

I totally agree Stacey. I know there can be problems for older mums, but I think sometimes we're more careful about our health and take great care. If you look after your health, hopefully we don't get any more problems than normal. I didn't mind being monitored - at least I got to see the baby on the scan more frequently!
I'm planning on trying for a sibling later this year - got 3 frosties from same donor! 
Good luck to everyone on here.
Deb


----------



## morganna

Sorry I don't get on ff often now!
Baby keeps me so busy. She is full on. Nearly 7 weeks old. Feeds every 2-3 hours around the clock.
I adore her.
But knackered. Haha.
Keep on going ladies...........
Its sooooooo worth it!!!
Whatever it takes! Keep on going.
You will be so happy.
Hugs to all.
Morganna xx


----------



## Adelphi

Dear Ladies,
Apologies if this thread is in the worng location. I'm looking for help with DE IVF treatment in the UK for women over 50. I am 50 but don't look my age. I look 32 so people tell me. I attended the fertility Show a couple of clinics in the UK asked me to come along but I know they have a shortage of donors in my ethnicity. I was just wondering if there was a link or help here on which of the well known London clinics will treat women who are 50, e.g. LWC, Lister... Im just trying to avoid depressing rejection telephone conversations. 
I think I have resolved the donor shortage issue as I'm happy to access donors from different ethnicites.
Thank you in advance for for your help.


----------



## schog

Hi Ladies, can I come hang out with you all? I've been lurking on and off for a few years, but I finally went for a transfer (5dt) and am pregnant with twins, due in October 2015! I'm over the moon!


----------



## schog

Adelphi said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Apologies if this thread is in the worng location. I'm looking for help with DE IVF treatment in the UK for women over 50. I am 50 but don't look my age. I look 32 so people tell me. I attended the fertility Show a couple of clinics in the UK asked me to come along but I know they have a shortage of donors in my ethnicity. I was just wondering if there was a link or help here on which of the well known London clinics will treat women who are 50, e.g. LWC, Lister... Im just trying to avoid depressing rejection telephone conversations.
> I think I have resolved the donor shortage issue as I'm happy to access donors from different ethnicites.
> Thank you in advance for for your help.


Don't give up yet, and look outside the box. I can't help you with a list of clinics in London, but I flew to the US because I wanted a bigger choice of donors in my ethnicity, and it was worth it. I also was able to see adult photos of my donor, and might request to meet her the next time I'm in the area. If it gets too difficult, think about going abroad.


----------



## schog

babygirlforme said:


> Hello lovely ladies, how are you,  Dear *artist_mum*  , thank you.
> My beta hcg result from Friday 30th Jan., (12 days after et) is 1390.
> First scan 18.2.
> 
> I wait your good news ladies


Hi babygirl, looks like we had our transfers around the same time! Mine was on January 20! BFP with twins, too. Congrats!


----------



## chooshoos

Dear schog,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!       

wonderful wonderful news that a vintage sister has beautiful success - you are an inspiration for us. 

If you feel like sharing it would be great to know - was it really your first go? were you ttc for long? where in US did you go?

Soooooo happy to hear your delightful news!

XX


----------



## Hannah-77

Thanks Mandalay, such encouraging words. You are as old as you feel, and I defo do not feel like 50+ don't look it either! can't wait to be pregies....if others want to pass me off as past it, that's there prob, can't wait to tell some of them when it eventually happens for me, I can just see their faces... As Morganna says never give up.
Morganna, you have defo been an inspiration to me. So pleased all is going well with you and darling Pippa, continue to enjoy and give thanks.

Love you all and look forward to all the wonderful testimonies that are going to oooozz out of this sight..take care and lots of baby love. Hannah x


----------



## morganna

Thank you Hannah!
My life is full with Pippa!
She had colic but its easing off.
Breaks your heart to see them suffer
I am besotted with her.
In love with her!
She has completed me.
Just love every tiny bit of her and kissing her little cheeks hands and toes!!
I am so lucky.
Lots of love to all.
Morganna xx


----------



## Pompey PFC

Just a quick update and encouragement for all ladies ttc. I am 29 weeks with twin boys. Apart for some hip pain which I had prior to getting pregnant I am feeling fine although they are getting heavy and I am getting slow! I am currently out of the country but hoping to return in two weeks as it is difficult to fly after that and hoping to be able to find a hospital to take me. I went to Dogus in Cyprus for my treatment and was happy with the process. Lots of great stories here to inspire - never too late to try!


----------



## Mels11

Schog....congratulations, lovely to read of your success on a rainy Monday morning!
And Pompey, so pleased all is progressing well for you. 
Babygirlforme - fingers crossed for your scan this week
And hope all ladies on here have a great week. 

Time is dragging for me, just trying to get all the tests done. Thankfully both mine and OH's GP have been fantastic so the only thing we have had to pay for is the scan for me (at Babybond). On the plus side my blood tests have some back clear (I had rubella checked in addition to those the clinic asked for and I still have immunity) and I have a healthy uterus clear of fibroids so I'm thrilled with that. Need to do a bit of work on the lining (only 1mm but I'm in menopause so no surprise there). Just waiting for OH's results which could be another couple of weeks. It's just a bit frustrating not really being able to do anything positive towards our goal at the moment. Need to learn to be patient!


----------



## azanni

Oh my goodness , such a lot of good news on here , so encouraged and inspired by all your stories.  I am in the process of saving for a new cycle , my first one at Dogus . Have been a bit down with the waiting game and a bit of self doubt but I guess I was just resting, and processing . Am concentrating on getting fit and healthy . Loving the pep talk !!!
Love and baby dust to all xx


----------



## morganna

Azzani
Dogus are great!!
Have great success rates with donoir eggs
My baby girl is a dogus baby, haha.
Not sure if you are on the dogus thread?
I have baby brain lately!!
M. Xxx


----------



## Stacey10

Azzani I went to Embio also and had a bfn, out of about 12 ladies I've spoken to who went to the clinic all had bfn's - horrible clinic, I hope you have success with dogus


----------



## azanni

Its good to be back ;-)

Morganna huge congratulations on your dreams coming true with Pippa  


Stacy10 - thank you so much for sharing about your Embio experience  and your good wishes for our Dogus visit . Twins for you  last year - Magic   

Any hints on preparing  for a new cycle of DEIVF received with gratitude , you mammas who did it , whats your top tip xx


----------



## Stacey10

Azanni, for me, I knew I had no underlying problems just old eggs, so I got abit more healthy, did yoga, acu for 6 wks before transfer to help with blood flow and lining which I think is important as as we age the blood flow to the uterus isn't very good, and cut down on caffeine and no alcohol, but if you've got good embies going in, ( which Embio don't   ) you should be good to go


----------



## RED13

Morganna...your inbox is full!  
Red


----------



## mandalay

Morganna is it possible that I can send you a PM?  Your inbox is full.


----------



## morganna

Will clear it now xx


----------



## gpk

@Morganna: Hope you remember me. I think, you got your BFP, when i was cycling at ARGC. Not able to followup with all the heartbreaks. It is really great to see that you are with your beautiful daughter now !.   Very happy for you.  Congratulations


----------



## morganna

Thank u gpk
She is the light of my life! In her baby swing right now!!
Hope all is well with you.
M. Xxx


----------



## Mels11

Hello ladies, 
Just posting something to bump the thread up again as we seem to have been a little quiet recently. 
I'm all booked in for April with Reprofit, Czech Republic, all the pre-test results came back with no problems- so far so good. 
Hope everything is progressing well for you all

xx


----------



## morganna

Mel's..........good luck. I got pregnant in April!! Springtime is a great time to try!! New beginnings.
Keep us posted.

AFM......Pippa is nearly 3 months old!! Started cutting teeth at 11 weeks!
I'm besotted. Her smiles light up her face. Imso happy and thankful.
Love to all.

Morgana xx


----------



## Mels11

Thanks, Morgana, I hadn't thought of the new beginnings but I love that outlook! 
Pippa sounds so beautiful, I love your updates they keep me positive it will happen to me too. x


----------



## Pompey PFC

Pleased to announce the safe arrival of Adam (1.9)kg and Zakaria (1.6)kg on Thursday March 19th. I delivered at 33.3 due to preeclampsia. The boys are doing well with no intervention just in HDU to grow a bit bigger!


----------



## chooshoos

What lovely news Pompey!!! 
Many Many Many congratulations - brilliant just brilliant 
Send you and your little ones lots of love 
Hugs 
Xxx


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi ladies   


Just wanted to say a big congratulations to Pompey on the birth of your twin boys      what lovely news. I had preeclampsia too    hope you're doing okay. Great news that the twins just need time in HDU to grow bigger.


Maggie xxx


----------



## artist_mum

congrats Pompey! Lovely news.

and good luck to you Mels

also lovely to hear the Pippa updates, thx Morganna. 

hi to everyone else

Artist xxx


----------



## morganna

Pompey......I responded to your post on the dogus thread.
But want to say huge congrats to you again.
You must be overjoyed.
Love , lmorganna xx


----------



## Mels11

Pompey.....that's fantastic news, hope you have them both home soon. This thread is lovely and positive at the moment! 

I'm off to acupuncture now and start on the oestrogen tomorrow and this is just what I needed to hear on this beautiful Spring morning x


----------



## seeratmehra

i heard that mostly Over age women have faces the infertility problem.


----------



## Mels11

Artist Mum....how are things going with you? X


----------



## Holly7

Hi out there

i'm in spain right now after having embryo transfer treatment yesterday. feeling very mixed and emotional about being a single mum at this age without any family support and prospect of having to give up work to go on benefits and of course a bit guilty with baby not having a daddy. i yearn for family so much and left it too late in life to try with ex partner. i did not take this decision lightly but just hoped i could link in to others on this site for support....anybody with similar story? any positive words will be most welcome right now.

many thanks

Holly


----------



## julia3620

Dear Holly,

I just didn't want to read and run. Well done you for following your dream, it takes such courage but as many women's stories show here it bring such joy. It is natural to have lots of mixed feelings and possibly more so if you are by yourself in Spain at the moment. I hope you give yourself lots of support and keep in contact with the thread. I am not sure what age you are but there are some older women's experiences on the Dogus thread that may allay some of your fears and uplift you.
Trust your gut and know you are doing the right thing for you! My thoughts are with you and I am sure other women will come on the thread and share their experiences too!

I hope you are finding your clinic supportive in Spain, can I ask which one you are attending?

Juila x


----------



## morganna

Holly.......sent you a pm.
Congrats on being pupo!!
M xx


----------



## malabar girl

Good luck holy never give up on your dreams glad you followed your heart you will find people to support you in your life that are like minded.
We are all here for you
Xxx malabar


----------



## Mels11

Wow, we know a bit about our donor now, and we're happy. Another step forwards. With less than two weeks to go till we fly out this is starting to feel very real....and very exciting.


----------



## lindymartin

Hi to everyone,
We are looking to have IVF using donor eggs. Dogus seems popular but what id kinda like to know is success rates for an older woman like me at various clinics.


----------



## Mels11

Hello Lindymartin! 
Great to see someone else on here. I can't speak for all clinics but the one I'm with doesn't separate out their results with donor eggs by age. I suspect it's because the eggs are so young, the age of the woman receiving them is largely irrelevant. It's hard making a choice of clinic. I got lucky in that I am sneaking in treatment just before my 50th birthday so had a slightly wider choice of clinic, although I will be 50 when I give birth (fingers crossed). In the end, I think you go round and round in a spin for a while and then the more you read, the more you learn until finally you just feel a pull towards a clinic. Gut instinct is really important. Good luck and let me know how you get on. 
Mels x


----------



## lucigiam

Hello ladies,
I have a dilemma.
I am the blessed mother of two wonderful boys, aged 5 yrs and 22 months.
Have 4 frosties left and would like to try for a sibling.
I am 54, have run out of money and am feeling tired and discouraged.
The financial situation will right itself within the next couple years, but don t want
to wait because of my age.
Is it worth it to borrow money to do another transfer? Is it fair to the boys that I
invest money, energy etc on a prospect, somehow I am not dedicating everything
to them right now because I am so worried about  making the right decision about 
these embies, and it 
needs to be done soon.
Donating the embryos is the other option, but cannot bear to do it.
Any words of wisdom would be appreciated.
Best wishes to all


----------



## lindymartin

Just wondered if there is an up to date spread sheet of success rates for clinics in Cyprus anywhere. 
We are hearing good and bad things about most.  
Is the miracle team an offshoot of dogus? 
Xxxx


----------



## lindymartin

Hi mels,
You must be so excited and ill be keeping everything crossed for you. I kinda know where I wanna go but my better half is visiting mexico on business at the moment and wants to go visit a clinic there before we make our choice.
We live in England though he travels a lot so I feel Cyprus would be better. Less distance, cheaper flights, less stressful and less tiring, but because he is of south American origin he is drawn to mexico.
Im guessing it would be better for me to have the least tiredness and stress to get a better result.


----------



## lindymartin

Hi Mels,
Thank you for bringing to my attention about the fact that several attempts at IVF may be needed. I kinda knew that but my toy boy seems to think its gonna happen first time,bless him. 
I have had a couple of friendly emails from Julie who has answered all my questions fully.
If we are happy I can take leave last 2 weeks of august or from 25th September so need to get things worked out.
Once we have agreed for certain on the clinic then I will be on here all the time with loads of questions,. 

lyn x


----------



## Mels11

Hi Lin, 

Assuming this embie sticks in there, it did happen first time for me (!) and the success rates for donor eggs are pretty good but I think err on the side of caution and assume 3 goes as it really helps with the decision making. Hopefully you will get lucky too and be pregnant by the autumn! 

Look forward to all your questions xx


----------



## morganna

Lindymartin.........hope your plans are moving ahead.
My 4 month old from dogus is in her baby swing watching Charlie bear........
Dogus are a good clinic.

Morgana xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies, I wasn't here in the last month, I hope you are fine, I had hyperemesis gravidarum  perhaps due to my age, 50, I don't look 18 weeks preg.,  while 1 of the twins didn't have any heart beat at 12 weeks scan, the other twin is fine now at 18 weeks, next week I have amnio... 

Good luck and best wishes to all


----------



## phleb

Hi babygirl for me. Your inbox is full so I can't send you a message! I am so glad you are well and baby too. !


----------



## morganna

Hi babygirlforme,
I had a twin and heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks.
Meanwhile little baby Pippa is sleeping away in Moses basket!!
Hope your pregnancy goes smoothly.
Keep us posted!
Morgana xx


----------



## Mels11

Awww Morganna, Pippa sounds like the perfect baby, so cute. I'm so pleased she is doing so well.

Babygirlforme...so sorry to hear one of your twins didn't make it but delighted to read you and your baby are doing well at 18 weeks. I'm sure the amnio will be fine and I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly. This is your time xxx


----------



## lindymartin

Morganna 
I'm so happy for you with your little girl. Huge congratulations.  
I'm still getting to grips with abbreviations here. I'll just say toy because he is younger than me. We are trying to work out which to do first.  Wedding or IVF. I only want a very small do because I e been married before.  He wants a bigger one.  Men huh? X


----------



## Mels11

If it was me, Lindymartin, and it had to be either a wedding or IVF, then it would be IVF for me. I figure as we may need a few goes at it the sooner we get going the better! Could you compromise on a small wedding followed by a party? Maybe even a party at a later date?


----------



## lindymartin

Hi Mels,

Hope all going well with you.
Im with your opinion about the IVF needing to come first. As for the wedding, a registry office with witnesses would be fine. 

Now things are actually looking good to pay the deposit requested by the clinic, Im getting very nervous.
I feel lucky in the fact that I had a child in my 20's and hope that all my 'bits' still work...
lyn


----------



## lindymartin

Hi all, 

I will be 53 when I embark on IVF with donor egg. Can anyone that is a similar age give me advice on looking after my body as im sure this is going to take its toll even though im a reasonably healthy person?

thanks 
lyn x


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi dear ladies, I hope you are fine, so nice to read some of you have a baby. [glow=red,2,300]Thank you [/glow] for your kind words, *Mels, Morganna, Phleb* .
Hematoma killed 1 twin, he is still there, but smaller. My bump is not big  , placenta seems to be praevia like last time,nausea too .
Until amnio Monday 04.05.2015 Iam worried again . I called and tried to get a scan, but the hospital said no . 
I'll keep you posted. 

Best wishes ladies


----------



## Kooky

Oh my god  oh my god... i cant believe this over 50's is actually in existance.  I am 49 and have been so worried about doing this again.  I am having a Donor egg (same donor worked in 2010). I have been worried about being too old... but here we are ..... there are lots of us... amazing...


----------



## daisyg

Hi Lyn,

I guess the normal advice applies whatever age you are e.g. healthy weight, perhaps giving up/cutting down on alcohol if you drink, no smoking etc.  If using partner's sperm then I would advise the same thing for your partner, e.g. alcohol, smoking, excessive exercise etc.and testing for abnormalities, e.g. dna fragmentation.  Some people decide to do PGD even with donor eggs in order to give best chance of a chromosomally normal embryo.

I also would advise perhaps some basic testing via your GP or clinic if that is possible just for a fertility MOT.  I gave birth at 46 to twins after 6 miscarriages (3 OE, 3 DE), so testing for basics could be worth it e.g. clotting, autoimmune, uterine, infection, karyotype if DH using own sperm, thyroid etc.

Make sure thyroid normal as this is something that will affect fertility and older women are more prone to issues.  Your TSH must be between 1 and 2 plus test T3, T4 and antithyroid antibodies.  I would also recommend making sure you are on a high dose (5mg) folic acid and maybe some extra vit D (you can get your levels tested by GP to check as low levels impact negatively on fertility).

Finally, and this is so important, I would try and resist having two blasts transferred as having twins certainly is a toll on your health and is a high risk pregnancy.  Some clinics transfer 2, 3 or even 4 embryos and I personally think this is very risky.  I speak as an older single mum of twins!

I also think that if you are going abroad you are probably aware that clinics don't provide free counselling as in UK clinics and also that UK donors are identifiable when a child is 18.  However, it might be something to consider doing privately if you think there are any issues about moving to anonymous DE that you need to discuss.
There is a community of older mums using DE in the DCN if you need to talk to others.
Best,
Daisy xxx


----------



## lindymartin

Thank you Daisy
That has put a few ideas in my head. Luckily neither my partner or I smoke or drink. I've been on a healthy eating plan with exercise and have lost 4kilos gradually to bring my BMI to 25.3.  I had an MOT done earlier this year so will pop to gp to see if he will print me out a  copy of that so I can check it. 
I'm taking vits and folic acid but need to get my toy boy to take vits.  Have heard zinc is good.  He is off to have a sperm analysis next week.  
Thank you xxx


----------



## Mels11

Hi kooky, I'm so grateful to Morganna for starting this thread and putting her story out there. It was really my inspiration for giving this a go and here I am pregnant at 49 yrs and will be giving birth (fingers crossed) when 50yrs. So welcome to the gang x
Lyn, I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow and I'll pass on any advice I receive. I also went to my GP and had an MOT, it just feel responsible to check there isn't any underlying health conditions. 
I also endorse Daisy's advice about number of embryos to have transferred. My DH and I decided on 1 for our first transfer as my lining was good, we had a really excellent quality blastocyst and, as it was our first go, we had no idea how my body would react. We are also lucky to have two frozen blastocysts so we have a back up plan if needed. We decided that the cost of having to go back for another transfer was much less (health wise and money wise) than the risk of twins. Having said that, I think if we had failed first time round then we would more than likely have put both the frozen embies back for our 2nd go (and the Dr at the clinic suggested this too) so it's a very personal decision, depending on how your treatment goes. 
Zinc is supposed to be really good for men and walnuts but I would wait and see what your DP's analysis looks back as he might be fine anyway. My DH already takes a multi vit so he just carried on with that. 
You sound as though you are pretty healthy anyway. I read loads on here about different supplements but I think most are aimed at ladies using their own eggs. All I did was take Pregnacare Conception. 
How are you getting on with the clinic decision?


----------



## lindymartin

Hi mels 
Hope you are keeping well.  Thank you for the advice.  My DP really has it in his head that he wants twins but I feel that although I'm quite fit I think I would prefer a singleton.  I feel that another pregnancy in a couple of years would just be too much of a strain so maybe thinking of twins is a better idea. 
DP was in Mexico at the weekend and found that communication with a clinic there he had been emailing was very disjointed.  I think that gives us the ok to start things going with 'Miracle Team"
I'd be very interested to know how you get on with midwife. I'm sure you will be looked after well xxx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi dear ladies, congratulations to all who have babies and good luck to those who are preg. or embark on ivf with DE!
Today I couldn't see my bump   and I couldn't wait until Monday-amnio,  so I had a scan-baby is okay. 

Best wishes


----------



## Mels11

Lyn, well, there are quite a few ladies on this thread who have had twins in their 50's so it's most definitely achieveable and its great if you have the full support of your DP. Glad you have decided on your clinic. Dogus have a good reputation and there are lots of successful stories on here. So August it is then? How exciting!

Babygirlforme...I don't blame you for worrying, you have quite a history there to cope with so I think the scan was a great idea, anything to put your mind at rest. So pleased to hear your baby is fine xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies, I hope you are fine. Hi Mels, thank you for understanding   

Best wishes


----------



## Oranges

Hi ladies!
I had my twins at 49, and I'm now over 50, so can I join you please! 
xx


----------



## Mels11

That's fantastic, Oranges. How are your babies doing?


----------



## kitten106

Hi Ladies

I'm so pleased there is an over 50's thread on here, I was on here 4 years ago when I embarked on FET treatment using donated embryos at a clinic in Spain but sadly this didn't work out. I'm going for it again but donated eggs and sperm this time as even though this treatment is more expensive it does have a higher percentage success rate (wish I did that last time!!)

I am going back to clinic in Spain and have paid deposit for my treatment but since coming back on FF and reading all your posts it seems Dogus in Cyprus is very successful and has no age limit ( you can't have treatment at clinic in Spain after age of 51) I am a little concerned as clinics abroad due tend to put two embryos back (sometimes more) and the risk to woman's health in her 50's with twins is quite high. I was middle 40's when I last had treatment and didn't worry then but the urge to have treatment is just the same I'm so determined to do it probably because I'm worried time is running out and at the end of the day no UK clinic will treat us.
Anyway I'm due to start estrogen patches 6th June then go to Ultrsounds Direct for scan on 19th June and continue with patches and wait to hear when I'm to go over there I've got to use progesterone pessaries as well but nearer the time of transfer.
Good luck to all embarking on treatment and congratulations to all who have had their babies

Luv Kitten xxx


----------



## Mels11

Hi Kitten and welcome to our elite group of vintage ladies. Personally, I think if you were happy with your treatment in Spain last time then it's probably worth staying with them but just know there are other options if needed (hopefully not). Best of luck with your treatment, I hope you will keep us posted on here. I have a feeling Morganna gave birth at 57yrs (hope I'm right Morganna) so, don't worry, time is perhaps not running out as quickly as you think xx


----------



## morganna

Yes Mel's........ 57!!
4 month old is sleeping in her Moses basket while I type this.
She is such a precious gift.
Xx


----------



## kitten106

Thanks Mel's for your kind words.... Yes I will certainly keep you all posted on here... I will probably be on here a lot!! I was last time as the support is amazing and really does help psychologically and with the over 50's thread it gives so much more hope.

Morganna you are such an inspiration.... You must be so elated with your little baby girl....Its wonderful 

Luv Kitten xx


----------



## morganna

Kitten....if it helps any...  
I had an endo scratch ( did not on previous 2 tries)
Had intralipids.....(not officially proven to work but threw it in)
Upped prednisolone
And for me importantly had PGD. Wanted very best egg quality.

Keep us posted on your journey.
Xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies, I hope you are ok, welcome new ladies and good luck!


----------



## morganna

For all women over 50 who are having a hard time finding a good clinic to treat you........
Go to the Cyprus/turkey thread
Look under the dogus clinic messages
There are 2 
The one run by Dr sevket offers a complete breakdown on costs! 
The clinic run by Dr. Firdevs is good too. That's where I went. You can then compare prices.
Morgana xx


----------



## kitten106

Thanks Morganna for tips and info and how 3rd attempt worked out for you ..... I will certainly keep that in mind 

Will update you all on my journey... It's been a comfort already coming back on FF

Kitten xx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi ladies, I hope you are fine ... here are some updates, I had amniocentesis yesterday and today I have the answer for the 4 most important chromosomes(13, 18, 21 and gender), they are normal and the baby is a boy; the rest of the chrom. res. takes 2-3 weeks. 

best wishes


----------



## Mels11

Babygirlforme....that's fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you. How many weeks are you now? Is it 19? I really hope you can start to relax now and have confidence in this pregnancy. He'll be fine your little boy. Can you feel him yet? Maybe a little early for that, I guess. I'm really glad all went well for you x


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi Melsand thank you, yes 19 weeks, no I don't feel him, or I am not sure, many thanks. 
Today I see my mw.

best wishes to all


----------



## Kooky

I am soooooooooooooooo excited.  Just received my prescription and treatment plan.  I am starting to read my Zita West Guide to infertility all over again.  Last time I prepared my body as if it were my own eggs.  I will try and do same now.  Planned Donor ET for 28th July.


----------



## Mels11

Hi ladies!
Kooky, hope the prep is going well.
Babygirlforme....hope all is good with the rest if your tests. 
Kitten...getting closer......
Lindymartin & oranges....how you doing?
Morganna...hope Pippa continues to thrive, she's getting to such a lovely stage now. I love babies when they're responsive and cuddly! 

AFM...scan day today. Saw a heartbeat...so relieved. But we got a bit of a surprise. We had one blastocyst transferred but there are two gestational sacs so it must have split. The second sac appears empty but we have another scan in two weeks time to see what's happening. Thankfully the embryo with the heartbeat is looking good. So relieved....and extra scans are always welcome!


----------



## lindymartin

Hi Mels,
So exciting for you, especially to see there were 2 sacs. A heart beat, how reassuring,,,, keeping everything crossed for you....

Slight hiccup for me. I decided to get the report from a scan I had done 18 months ago and sent a copy to Julie. She advised me to have another scan to see if the 8mmx10mm fibroid that was seen had changed in size.
Having frantically telephoned around to see if I can book one, I managed to get one next Friday. The day before we were gonna fill in the medical forms and deposit etc to Julie.
Cant wait to hear about your next scan 
xxxxxx


----------



## babygirlforme

Hello lovely ladies , I hope you are fine.    
Dear Mels, thanks and good luck to you  
me 21 wk, my little man is alive, I check him with my baby heart doppler every day  

best wishes to all


----------



## morganna

Babygirlforme...........
Wonderful news.
Do keep us posted.
Take good care .
M. Xxx


----------



## azanni

Hello to everyone , such amazing news on here  congratulations to all the pregnant mammas, and those waiting I send you all baby dust . 

For those who don't know me yet , I have been waiting and saving up all year after a BFN in october , its no mean feat is it ladies ?  I think it will be possible for us to go to Dogus in sept/ oct this year , the light is shining at the end of a dark tunnel .  
Please can anyone help me with some personal experiences of Dogus ,  do you have time alone after ET to rest  ? In my last experience ( Greece ) I was in a big room with around 20 women , the beds were touching we were so crammed and some were also seated on chairs receiving something from an IV drip .  is that normal ? On one hand I felt a kinship to all for  we had a common goal but I did feel a bit vulnerable ……….

Love to all 
Azanni


----------



## morganna

No azzanni!!
I went to dogus 3 times and only shared a room the last time because BG and I wanted to share!!
Otherwise you have your own room.

You have to lay flat for 2 hours then u can go back to hotel . they take you back!
Ihad a shot oif valium in my butt before transfer the 2nd and 3rd time. It took the edge off and the transfer was painless.

M. Xxx


----------



## azanni

Thank you Morganna,  that sounds just perfect , and so much more relaxing …….


----------



## Stacey10

Hi ladies it seems I haven't posted here in ages as it was a bit slow there for a while and I forgot to check   lots of new ladies   
Azanni I think I spoke to you about my horrible experience at Embio on my last post, thankfully the majority of clinics are not like that one  
Afm, I've made contact with my clinic again regarding my fet and it's planned for end of May next year, so still along way off for me so will be living vicariously through a lot of you ladies until then


----------



## Cayleen

Hello all. Wow, I had considered going to Embio, but never got a response from them. Thank goodness. I really liked Greece and wanted to go back after my BFN. The only thing I don't like about Greece is they are just too strict about donor being anonymous. The clinics can't email any info about donors, has to be done over phone. Also, PGD can only be done if medically necessary. Not allowed with double donor. 

Now planning my 2nd go round in late June in Cyprus. At my age of 49, will be aging out of most other clinics I can go to. 

Am planning a quick trip, staying overnight, ET, then back on the plane. Last time I waited til 2 days past transfer. At this point, I think it is better to go ahead and fly out before they start trying to implant. I had some light bleeding on the day after my flight, and wonder if that could have caused problems.


----------



## Stacey10

Cayleen count your lucky stars that you didn't waste any money in Embio !! I've had contact with so many women who have not had good experiences with the clinic it's actually amazing that they're still going !!
Good luck for your next transfer !!


----------



## Sarana37

Hi to all the over-50 wonderwomen, who dare to dream! 

I haven't been on this site for ages, and am glad to see this thread is still here and thriving. I got pregnant for the first time at 54 (2 months before being 55yo) Am now 58 with a lively and wonderful three and a half year old boy. I was very lucky, still am and SO glad I plucked up the courage to have a go at having a child this late. I wish everyone the very best of luck, and keep going!  Bon courage!
Sarana


----------



## Mels11

Sarana....that's a lovely message, thanks so much for taking the time to post it. 

Cayleen, looks like you will be the next one up for treatment. I wouldn't worry too much about flying after ET. I can't find anyone who says it has any impact on implantation. Best of luck next month. 

I had another scan this morning and we have one strong heartbeat and a baby that's growing well. The second sac is still there but won't grow now so we are definitely having a single pregnancy. I'm delighted. I know some people do great with twins, but I am also aware the biggest single risk to a baby is a multiple pregnancy so one is fine with me! Next scan now will be our 12 week scan in 3 weeks time but so far, so good.


----------



## Cayleen

Stacey: I can't imagine how Embio is doing 20 tx in one day. They must be bringing in a million per month! That is the thing with some of these countries doing so many DE treatments, where are they finding the donors? I have heard Serum flies in donors from Russia. I think a lot of these donors are donating more than they should at different clinics, which is not good for them or the egg quality. 

Mels: Hearing the heartbeat the first time must be exciting. Glad you are doing well. I am getting 3-4 transferred and am worried about multiples, but am thinking will be lucky to get one. I recently saw a CNN report of a 65 y/o lady who gave birth to quads at 26 weeks. 

I would like everyone's advice. I am trying to decide between a 21 year old donor and a 25 year old donor. Do you think a 21 y/o is too young? The second has already successfully donated, still waiting on more details about the first.


----------



## Mels11

Hi Cayleen, I don't think 21 years is too young, I also don't think there will be a huge amount of difference between a 21yr old and a 25yr old, both are young enough to produce excellent quality eggs. I'd be more inclined towards a donor that has resulted in a successful pregnancy or one that more closely matches you in looks, interests etc. 

We made the decision to have only one transferred as the blastocysts were all great quality, my uterus had the perfect lining, we wanted a single pregnancy & it was our first time. Had everything not been looking so perfect, or we'd had previous failures, we'd have gone for more. I think I'd have been too scared to go above two though! But these are decisions we all have to make for ourselves. The clinic I went to charges less than €400 for a FET so, even with travel etc it was a lot cheaper to go back than to risk a multiple pregnancy. Having said all that the blastocyst we had put back did split so we nearly ended up with identical twins....all the best laid plans! 

Good luck choosing your donor, I think in the end you will just find yourself drawn towards one x


----------



## Cayleen

I'm still trying to decide. With the limited information, the only difference between the two is that the 25 year old has donated before. It is at two different clinics, so it is a bit hard to decide. I am flying a long distance, so will probably go with someone who has done this before. 

It is actually hard for me to get motivated this time after a recent BFN. The last cycle I had lots of supplements, an endoscratch, etc. I can't get the scratch here so will see if there is any benefit at this point to do acupuncture.


----------



## lilybird2003

Hi
I'm new here having just found this board and read all the postings pages 1-32.  I felt so relieved to read all your encouraging postings and DH has gone and just made me feel so knocked back, we've had a right old barney; he says we're to old to consider another child (both 47yrs), slammed doors etc so emotions running high. ttc for 15 yrs, multiple m/c (no cause found) have one child (fluke or acupuncture?).  Been to couple of London clinics who initially said IUI then IVF and now DE (my amh =4) DH says I'm pouring money down the drain. am I silly to keep trying with own eggs?


----------



## morganna

Hi lilybird
I would say its time to try with donor eggs.
Sorry to be blunt. Just want to help..........if you want another child.

Please feel free to pm .
Take good care.
Morganna xx


----------



## Mels11

That's such a difficult question to answer, lilybird. I'm sure the clinics must have told you the chances with your own eggs are slim but that doesn't mean you are ready to give up on them yet. That's a very personal decision. I think many of us on here had no choice but to use donor eggs and that does very much switch the odds in your favour. It took me years to come round to the idea of donor eggs but in the end the desire for a child outweighed any reservations and like many others, now I'm pregnant, I don't give two hoots about it being a donor egg. Is your DH against the idea of more children full stop? Or is it just that he thinks you are both wasting money and energy on own egg IVF? Or is it just your ages that's putting him off. Of course, all of us on here would disagree with him on that score. Age really is just a number!


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear lilybird,
Like Mels said it is a personal decision. We did DE from the time I was 47 until we finally at 52 had our DD who is now 7 months old. I knew my chances with my own weren't working after we lost 3 pregnancies from the age 41 to 45. It's hard to get that setback. That being said DE are just a piece of bio matter and my baby is my baby. I have 3 grownup children and now we have baby and there is no difference in any of them. The only thing is that I am much more appreciative of what I have now. I love every minute of my time with her. When I was younger children were just a part of life that you got on with. I had know idea at the time that it would go so quickly. It's hard if DH just doesn't want a child. But like Mels said age is just a number and both I and hubby are loving this time.

Good luck 
T.


----------



## Oranges

Lilybird,        Personally speaking if you're willing to try donor eggs, and can win round your DH, I wouldn't waste any more precious time and would fast forward to DE.  That's just my opinion, I was very lucky with DE and it worked first time for me at 48, after me spending far too much time thinking about it.  It's been the best decision I ever made, and to think I nearly didn't take the chance cos I thought I was too old!!
Good Luck.   
xxx


----------



## pompeybelle

Hi ladies - mind if I join you?  I'm 45 today so I guess I am nearer 50 than 40!  I haven't posted at all since my BFN in March from my frosties at Serum which nearly did me in mentally - my desperation for a baby is far stronger than it ever was before I had my twins.  My DH had made me swear that was my last attempt but I THINK that I have finally won him round to trying one last round of DE treatment and hopefully we will have some frosties again which gives me two attempts.....not counting my chickens yet as I promised we would wait until we move house (downsizing to reduce the mortgage so I can stay at home). 

Lilybird - I can only tell you my experience - at 42 I used DE as I had a very low AMH and I was very unsure and took a while to come to terms with it.  However I can tell you that my DD has no one else's DNA except my hubby's as she is his double in every way and my DS is uncannily like my side of the family - in fact my sister's son and he could be brothers. But honestly looks has nothing to do with anything except for other people....my twins cling to me when a stranger knocks the door, cry for me at night and smile brightly at me in the mornings as much as they would if they were from my own eggs - it is hard to get your head round it but if you do decide to go the DE route it really is just a moment to create the embryo and the rest is down to you.  Good Luck with winning your DH round.....there was plenty of crying and door slamming and sulking in our house (mostly from me   ) so I know how you feel xx

Cayleen - I flew back from Athens a couple of hours after my transfer and I had no problems - in fact a perfect result!  Good luck xx


----------



## morganna

Wow pompeybelle........u have twins and u want another one
i have one baby nearly 6 months old.......and 2 older children at home.
I take my hat off to you, my baby is very demanding and does not sleep much. But absolutely adorable.
But i am defo sleep deprived!!
good luck having another one
Please keep us posted.
M. Xx


----------



## Oranges

Hi Pompeybelle, I have twins too!    
I should have added that 'little' extra bit of info lol.  I've found having twins is a wonderful experience and not nearly as challenging as one might think    I waited a very long time for them (felt like a lifetime) .. in fact come to think of it my life has been a bit back to front if you know what I mean, I worked full time for 30 years and then had my babies!   
Good luck with having another little one.  
xxx


----------



## lilybird2003

thanks ladies for your pearls of wisdom - especially that age is just a number, I so hate being pigeon holed (I'm about 27 at heart!)

DH says we are too old to have another kid.  He was ranting on about his dad being in his 50's when he was born then died when DH was 30; what does he expect me to say when I'd only just started school when my dad died! Any one of us could get knocked down by a bus tomorrow. I've v/few relatives, lost both parents and I don't want our child to grow up alone. He's from a huge family up north (that I steer clear of) so he doesn't seem to get my point.  One of his sisters 2nd marriage, younger bloke and IVF twins at 50.  His siblings and mother all tittle tattle about this...they are judgmental and I think he's overly influenced by this. They've all knock out loads of kids where as TTC has always been difficult for us.  I did have a hard time when our kid was born and all the miscarriages have taken me to the brink of a breakdown but in my heart to want to try one IVF 1st and last time with own eggs and see what happens.  £ is not a concern (within reason). thanks again, really helped me admit to myself how strongly I feel about this

ps congratulations to all those with bumps on board and good luck to those ttc


----------



## Stacey10

Pompeybelle and Oranges I have twins as well,  they have just turned a yr  and I found it not as hard as I had imagined it to be as well  I like you Pompey am planning on a return trip for my frosties as I just need to finish the whole circle, I would be absolutely blessed to have twins again   but am realistic that it may not even work, we have had our fair share of heated talks as well as I had promised my d/h that the twins would be it for us, but I didn't expect frosties and now that I have them I have to go get them


----------



## deblovescats

Hi guys
I've dipped in and out of the thread - think you're all great and inspirational! I'm 48, have a gorgeous DS who's almost one - as a result of DD as I'm single. Always hoped I'd meet Mr Right in time but no luck , so decided to go for it on my own. I haven't regretted a moment of it although sometimes I'd like a partner to share the parenting. I have great friends and family though. I went straight to DE without trying OE as on my own and funding it myself, wanted to maximise the chance of a baby. I was 45 when went for first attempt with DD - one fresh cycle and one FET - both BFNs at LWC Darlington. Decided to change clinics and now at CARE Sheffield - I was 46 when I went for cycle with DD, and 47 when I had DS. I have 3 frosties and am planning on trying for a sibling in October. 
So Lilly go for it, you're not too old. Older mums (despite the negative press in the media) are great - lots of commitment and patience with babies, more likely to be better educated, more able to help them with schoolwork, more likely to breast feed etc.... and lots more. Anyway, no one knows what will happen to any one in the future whatever their age. 
Morganna - I emphathise with the sleep deprivation - my little one is nearly a year and I haven't had an unbroken night's sleep since he was born - when he wakes, he wants to breast feed to soothe himself, trying to wean him off ready for cycle in Oct! 
Good luck lilly
Deb


----------



## deblovescats

Hi Cherie
Great to see your story - it's inspiring - I think that if we haven't met Mr Right, we need to take big decisions in the desire for a child - and we can do it on our own! Good luck with your move. My son and I are looking to move house soon too and I'm back at work next week - going part time for a year, and then review. Hope you get your sibling/s when the time is right!
Deb


----------



## azanni

Hello ladies ,  such great reads on here , you are inspirational and your words carry me through the shadowy days of doubts.  We are on target for an october visit to Dogus this year  , its coming closer . I may be on here a lot lot more as it gets more real .  maybe even see one of you there………………

a sprinkllng of baby dust and a big helping of faith  xx


----------



## CherieJ

Thanks, Deb, for your kind words.  All the best going back to work.  One of my boys is trying to help me type!!!!

And aAzanni I am soooo exc ited for you!

Have t orun...baby needs my atttetnion!  it our time!

Love,

Cherie


----------



## Pompey PFC

What lovely posts from inspiring ladies. I had twin boys at my first attempt at IVF and they are now nearly3 months although 6 weeks adjusted and an absolute delight. Like many here I have two frosties waiting for me and I really need to go and get them!! Good luck to all trying and cooking!


----------



## Cayleen

Hello all. Looks like there are a lot of new faces here. I guess I am next up for ET. 

AFM, will be traveling to Cyprus next week for my DD ET. Seeing Dr. Firdevs in their new clinic. I had also tried communicating with Dogus clinic, but Andri kept dropping the communication, so went with Dr. F. 

Had a BFN in April. I did an endoscratch last time, but did not get one this time. This cycle I started acupuncture. Found a student clinic to save money, but the supervising dr is a great fertility specialist. I am happy I am doing the accu this time. She suggested taking a quality inositol, zinc, and multivitamin. She did state to make sure the supplements did not have any soy in it as that affects hormones. Also no dairy or wheat products (congesting), no raw foods, warm foods only. As last time, am taking folic acid 5 mg, B-12, selenium, spirulina, aspirin, as well as prescribed meds. New this cycle will be Fraxiparine injections for blood clotting and Prolution depot. 

I felt like I got too thick on my last cycle in April. Endometrial thickness was at 7 mm on cycle day 4 and then 12 mm 5 days before the transfer.


----------



## chooshoos

Cayleen 
good luck with your trip and the transfer sounds like you have been doing everything by the book.

Did you get feedback your lining was too thick? I was 11.4mm 2 weeks prior to transfer your comment makes me nervous! Still I head to prague tomorrow night so Thursday will tell!

Fingers crossed for you!
X


----------



## Mels11

Hi everyone, 
Just thought I'd post a quick message to see how you are getting on Chooshoos? Hope everything went smoothly for you. 
Cayleen, good luck next week 

I can't believe I'm 12 weeks now. Scan next week which feels like yet another big hurdle but if all goes well I know my risk of miscarriage drops down to 1% so hopefully I can then relax a little and just focus on staying healthy and enjoying the rest of my pregnancy. 

Thanks to everyone for posting on here. I would never have thought having a baby at 50yrs was possible until I read all your stories xx


----------



## chooshoos

Thanks mels! 
I had transfer today, 2 perfect blasts all went smoothly, unfortunately no frosties again which is disappointing but everthing crossed we won't need them, had to concentrate afterwards on being positive and chilled as DH slept in and didn't call or message me! Grrrrrrr 

Had a nice walk about and then a nap  

How exciting about your 12 week scan!!!! It's kind of the holy grail isn't it! Risky time over and you can really enjoy your pregnancy - have a beautiful time xxx


----------



## Mels11

Wow, very exciting Chooshoos and good luck with the next few days. I tried to do some gentle exercise every day as well. My acupuncturist talks a lot about blood flow to the uterus so I was very conscious to keep moving. Can't get any better than two perfect blasts so fingers crossed this is your time. Don't forget to post on here when you get your BFP!!


----------



## amandainny

[size=14pt]Hello,

I am a first time poster and I was wondering if anyone could help me with a couple of questions I have.

I am 51 years old and recently my boyfriend and I have decided to have children. We live in New York and certainly cannot afford the donor egg treatments here so have decided to go abroad to find a clinic.

I have contacted Dogus in Cyprus and seem they seem competent but we would like to get some other recommendations for clinics for women my age. _Can anyone recommend some? _Affordable yet also reputable? We are hoping to make a decision soon and flying overseas in the next 10 weeks

My second question is how should I prepare my body before the trip? Of course, I will take the medications the Dr's. prescribe but it seems to me I could be doing a lot more.

_Should I be taking prenatal vitamins and folic acid now? 
Should I arrange with my Dr. at home a scan to see if my uterus lining is thickening before I go? 
Should I be going to a Chinese acupuncturist, who specializes in fertility and start taking herbal supplements?
_
I am in good shape and have no health issues. _*I would just like to increase our chances of conceiving. *_My boyfriend is getting his sperm test. This is a big decision for us. It's not easy to find answers to these types of questions. I really appreciate any help anyone can provide. Thanks


----------



## Mels11

Hi Amandainny and welcome! 
I'm no good on the clinic question, unfortunately, as I went to the Czech Republic and managed to squeeze in my treatment before their age cut off of 50yrs. 
But with regard to your other questions, I started taking pre-conception vitamins quite early on so I was confident I had enough folic acid and it's good to be doing something! I'm a firm believer in acupuncture but I only went after I had started my treatment protocol. I went weekly for three weeks prior to treatment, and then again during the 2ww and for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy (not weekly). Scans.....my clinic was very specific about the dates of my scans so it might be worth hanging off for a while. They will probably ask for one pre-treatment but I'd wait until they tell you exactly the information they want. 
I also do yoga but I'd been doing that a while anyway. For me the breathing and encouraging the blood flow around your body just felt right alongside the IVF and acupuncture. I go to a class but have also found YouTube tutorials very good. 
To be honest, if you're already in good shape with no health issues, I don't think there is much more you can do. I'm sure your chances of success are very good so wishing you the very best of luck x


----------



## morganna

I went to dogus and would recommend you join the dogus thread.
Serum in greece is very good too.
You would need to check your lining on day 10 of treatment. If it was not thick enough dr would increase meds. It all needs to be coordinated.Communication is key.
Good luck.
Morganna xx


----------



## amandainny

Hi,

Mels, Thank you so much. It was a big help. I will follow your suggestions.

Morganna, Thank you also. I will join the Dogus thread and contact Serum. I will update when we make a decision.

I don't know if we could do this without the people on this forum. 

Thanks again.



Amanda


----------



## Cayleen

chooshoos- good luck with your 2WW. I was 12 mm 5 days prior to transfer and the doctor said that was good, but I have heard that 14 mm is too thick and they will cancel if you get there. I was just really worried about it prior to transfer and got a BFN. I think when you start the progesterone then that holds the thickness and you do not continue to get thicker, but not sure about that. By about 8dp5dt I felt like my uterus was so thick that I could not put my legs together when sitting. Not sure if that is common. 

Amanda - you can go ahead and get an ultrasound now to check that everything is good, maybe do a mock cycle in the process to see how your lining does. I took birth control pills, stopped, then had an u/s on cycle day 3 and another on day 14 to check lining. An endoscratch is good to get on cycle day 21 prior to transfer month, it increases implantation by 20%.  Zinc, spirulina, and folic acid are also good for implantation (I  was on 5 mg). According to my research, the only place for those past 51 is Cyprus. You have Dogus clinic and Cyprus Fertility Center with Dr. Firdevs which is the most popular. India (with Indian donor eggs only) is also fairly open about age, but there are some drs there who have bad reviews.


----------



## Mels11

Hi ladies! Amandainny...you're so right, I couldn't have got through this without everyone on here!

Pleased to report I've now had my 12 week scan and everything is great so far. Had a chilled baby to start with, then the midwife had me turn onto my side and back which woke the baby up and then we had a very entertaining time watching as s/he stretched and danced and wiggled around. Very funny. Shame they don't do videos in the scan room but I think I'll always have those images in my head. Feel much more confident now that we'll all do OK with this pregnancy and I just want to try and relax and just enjoy. 

My DH doesn't say much but has started researching "travel systems" online!! (He's in charge of car seats but seems to have decided prams are his area too) 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## chooshoos

Mels - what a wonderful image of your baby dancing very precious and indeed will stay with you forever 

Congrats on 12 weeks, you're right relax and enjoy this time now 

Xxx1


----------



## morganna

Congrats mels!!
M. Xx


----------



## kretschus

Hello,

I'm from Germany and I'm 51 years old. I've already made some negative trials in Spain and want it now try with Dogus,
I have problems with implantation and wants me therefore can be employed 4 embryo.

My transfer is at 07.14.15.
at 13.7. I will fly to Cyprus on 15 and 7. back to Germany.

Unfortunately, I can hardly speak English and will translate with Google.
I read here with a long time and am looking forward to all the oldies have become pregnant at Dogus.

Who can be used by you and 4 embryo. It is a risk but after so vielen negative tests I have to try it so and hope that at least one nestling.

Has anyone done before the transfer acupuncture in Cyprus and can give me an address. I would like to do before and after the transfer of acupuncture.

Much love to you all of kretschus from Germany


----------



## azanni

Hello all , 
Congratulations Mels  on your 12 week scan  so happy to hear your good news. I am also interested to read the posts about womb lining thickness , 
at my last IVf journey , on the day of ET my womb was scanned at 18mm, little wonder I had a BFN.  I have learned so much from this wonderful community, its what keeps me going ……..


----------



## morganna

Hi azzani
Hope next cycle your lining is thinner
Are you going to do a mock cycle or if its too thick,  adjust the meds?
you should be able to abandon the treatment if the meds dont give you a suitable lining surely? especially since you have a history of it being too thick.
M. Xx


----------



## Cayleen

Azanni, my lining was on the thicker side for my last failed cycle, but this time it was thin. I bled heavy this cycle and actually kept light spotting for 9 days.  Bleeding thins the lining. Dr. F put me on a higher dosage of estrogen on transfer day to thicken the lining. I didn't ask what exactly what my lining thickness was on day of transfer. 

Cherie, I also had a bad experience with my failed cycle in Greece. After the dr finished the transfer, he told me to lie on the surgical table for 10 minutes and then I could go to the toilet. After that, he and the two nurses left me there alone! My bladder was so full, I couldn't even wait the 10 minutes and got up, but didn't know where the toilet was so had to walk all the way to the receptionist to ask. Then I took myself to my little bed and lay down. About 20 minutes later, one of the nurses showed up and told me I could get up in 5 minutes. I think some doctors think it is okay to walk around after the transfer, there has been a study that shows it is actually better to sit up after the transfer, but I prefer the laying down for 2 hours and being careful. 

I just had a great experience with Dr. Firdevs at Cyprus IVF Centre. As you know, she just split her clinic from Dogus and now has her clinic at the Kolan British Hospital. She also has new equipment which obviously works great. 

I got 7 Grade A embryos and transferred 4, two were already hatching. Dr. F was great and afterwards showed me my embies on the ultrasound. Afterwards, they very carefully transferred me off the surgical table to a rolling bed and rolled me back to my private room. I rested for 2 hours and the nurses can in to check on my about every 10 minutes. She uses an aggressive medication program also, which I like. I am on a daily blood thinner injection as well as weekly Prolution Depot which I think is to help prevent miscarriage. 

I'm now in the 2WW, but of course am already POAS. The two hatching should implant early, so I should get a result from that earlier.


----------



## azanni

Hi Morganna and Cayleen , thank you for your responses,  I am just going to rest in Team Miracles capable hands and see what happens on my first trip to Cypress.  The first time I had IVF my lining was thinner and I got pregnant , the second two attempts it was 15mm and 18mm and both were  unsuccessful . It will be almost a year since my last treatment and in some ways I am thankful for the resting and saving up, as its time to heal , and process the previous experiences.  I have sent Dr F all the details from my previous cycles , I feel so confident that I will be well cared for , and its such a relief to know that after the transfer of our own little miracle we will have a quiet private room . I am looking forward to every step  of this new journey  xx


----------



## amandainny

Hi Everyone,

What a great forum! Everyone is so helpful and it really helps as this process is so isolating.Thanks so much for your support.

Cayleen- I spoke with my ob/gyn here and he said we could do a "mock cycle". So I think that's great, It will give me a lot of reassurance. Thanks for the suggestion. I think I am going to go with Pedios in Cyprus but haven't made the decision just yet. 

Also, Thank you Cherie, I will research the Naturopath and the other clinic you suggested.

Mels - Thank you, I will start vitamins right away. I feel that I am healthy but to get my body to "optimal health" is another hurdle and takes a lot of discipline. 

Thanks again,  

Amanda


----------



## Cayleen

I had my blood HCG and the level was only 6 at 11dp5dt. I had 4 transferred. That is very low, so will get another one later this week. I have been taking daily POAS (PeeOnAStick) tests which were all negative, so I am hoping that means this is just a slow starter. I think that if the level had been higher and then dropped, the POAS would have picked up the higher level. I took a First Response Early Result on 9dpt which is supposed to pick up a level of 9, the others have been cheap tests which test at 25.


----------



## CherieJ

Hi Cayleen.  Ohhh...POAS!  LOL!  OK!

Praying that it will be positive.  I was told, when I went for my bloodwork, that a low number didn't mean anything at the early stage.  So...hope.

Love,

Cherie


----------



## morganna

Cherie.........I'm doing great. Still sleep deprived but happy. Pippa is 6 months now and a joy.she is not yet on solids and feeds 3 times a night. So 6 months of me not sleeping thru the night.
How old r the twins now? R u going for another?
M. Xx


----------



## betty21

Wow cayleen - 4 put it - so hope it works for you!! I had to practically fight with spain to have 2 pot put in coz of my age (47) - got my BFP last week just so hoping it hangs on xx


----------



## Oranges

Hi Ladies,
Amanda, not sure if it's been mentioned but I'd definitely say get your thyroid levels checked out beforehand, and from my experience, I'd also keep an eye on them during the first 12 weeks too.
xxx


----------



## Cayleen

Betty: Yes, I had my first failed cycle in Greece and we were only allowed to transfer 2 with donor eggs. I travel a long distance, so I was happy to get the 4 transferred in Cyprus. It was a bit worrying, but I think my HCG levels indicate a singleton. 

I saw someone mentioned on this site that south Cyprus (the Greek side) was changing their legislation to only treat up to 50 years. Maybe they are trying to follow the Greek rules. 

AFM, I had another beta HCG done 72 hours past the earlier one which was 6 (11dp5dt) and it had gone up to 19 (14dp5dt). I took a pee stick test the night before and it finally showed up a faint positive. Technically, I am now at the 5 weeks pregnant stage.


----------



## betty21

How exciting Cayleen huge congrats - gosh maybe all 4 have taken    ive got my scan in 2 weeks and wondering if both of mine worked? Though i must say waiting for the scan seems harder than the initial 2ww. Everyday im POAS lol


----------



## kretschus

Hallo 
sorry my english is not good.
cayleen i hope for you that you pregnant .
i'm going tomorrow to dr. Fideres to cyprusivf.
l hope i can have 4 embryos .
my way was so long und i hope now .
best regards an all feom kretschus from germany


----------



## mandalay

Hello Kretschus,
Your english is ausgezeichnet!!  
Hoffentlich sind Sie bald schwanger!!
Viel Glück  
Mandalay
xxx


----------



## kathya123

So nice to have found this forum as most of my friends and family are giving up on me as think its time i called it a day after having 6 attempts (incl 2 misx) in last 2 years and think i should be grateful for my first try ever almost 4 years ago being successful. But i so want  a sibling for my 3 yr old. Have been having treatment at pedieous in s. cyprus, but as new legislation  for age limit 50yrs came in without notice had to stop and look for new clinic. Husband not too keen and going through the process all again, but working on that. Was going to go it alone with the frozen sperm and hes okay with that, but clinic says we cant take it out as unethical??  55 soon so time is not on our side.


----------



## Ninejigs

Kathya123
Just wanted to let you know GCRM in Glasgow treat ladies upto age 55. I am 50 and on their waiting list for donor egg IVF. Dogus in Cyprus treat over 50 . Worth a look. 
I know people will think I am mad but after years of illness when younger and meeting my lovely husband later in life. Now it is our time to try. Had donor egg IVF in Prague age 49. Had the joy of being pregnant but lost our baby at 8 weeks. Heartbroken.
Still hoping for our miracle. Good luck x


----------



## kretschus

Hallo an all woman .
i was today by dr.fideres and she make 4 Embryos in my body.
i have cry i so happy.now i sleep in my hotel and tomorrow i fligt to germany and i waiting and waiting and waiting and i hope a baby will to me.
best regard an all ladys from kretschus


----------



## Stacey10

Good luck kretschus !!!


----------



## kitten106

Good luck Kretschus xx


----------



## barbara1

kretschus said:


> Hallo an all woman .
> i was today by dr.fideres and she make 4 Embryos in my body.
> i have cry i so happy.now i sleep in my hotel and tomorrow i fligt to germany and i waiting and waiting and waiting and i hope a baby will to me.
> best regard an all ladys from kretschus
> Veel success


----------



## Lucky Linda

Hello ladies, I shouldn't be posting on here as I'm only 44, but I wanted to suggest that you may want to contact UK nurse Dorothy at the Bahceci Cyprus IVF Centre in Famagusta, North Cyprus. They do treat ladies over 50. They are a long established clinic and part of an international group. Maybe worth checking out.


----------



## Lifewithlittleones

My GP phoned today to say as we are over 50 we will have to pay our own way. I had expected this so not too bothered and it hopefully will mean going private we will get tests done faster. Time is not on our side.

We have not yet decided on a clinic and realise it will have to be Europe. Donor egg IVF. At this point in time I am presuming my hubby's swimmers are OK. 

So tests to have done...and PLEASE tell me if I have left any out, are:
Sperm Analysis
Pelvic scan
Bloods including infectious diseases
Anything else?

Never having done this before I feel like I am running on one of those moving platforms one finds at the fairground! Desperately trying to move forward but being wobbled left and right at every other step!


----------



## Mels11

Hi lifewithlittleones, I think you've got the standard tests covered. I asked my GP for a standard MOT before I went ahead, just to double check I didn't have any health issues I wasn't aware of. My DH and I also managed to get the bloods the clinics want and sperm analysis via our GPs (different practices) but I used Babybond for scans. 

One of the ladies on here said a Glasgow clinic will treat up to the age of 55 years with donor eggs so could be an option if you want your baby to be able to contact their donor when they turn 18yrs. But the cost will be much greater and, generally, UK egg donors are older so two good reasons to stick with overseas. 

Good luck with the clinics. If you've still not reached your 51st birthday then Serum in Greece is still an option. 

By the way, I know exactly how you feel. At the beginning there seems to be such a lot to take in but that's why FF is here so you can ask loads of questions. 
Best of luck xx


----------



## Lifewithlittleones

Thank you Mels11. I am 54 and hubby 56. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think Europe is our best bet both age of donor and price? 
I told hubby at lunch time about the clinic options and should I book him a sperm analysis and the fear passed over his face like a shadow. He has gone down the meadows in his tractor to have a think. His comment was he was not sure he was ready to be a parent and we would have no Grandparents to help us mind them if we wanted to go away....maybe I won't need the tests afterall 

But I am an optimist and I know we can do this so not letting go just yet!


----------



## Mels11

You're right the UK is overpriced for IVF treatment and a lot of women who have used UK clinics say they are treated much better overseas. Cyprus is the obvious option. I think some of the Eastern European countries will also treat older women but people seem to be much more positive about the Cyprus clinics. There are threads on here for each clinic so you can have a read of people's recent experiences. I think donor age makes a huge difference and over here you are more likely to be egg sharing with women who are having IVF themselves. Overseas you can have exclusivity. 

Hope your hubby comes round. Men really seem to dislike the sperm analysis/donation bit. We chose a clinic that offers ICSI so as long as there are some good sperm the clinic can go ahead. Takes the pressure off a bit. 

I'm also not expecting my parents to help. But I think at our age we have friends whose children are grown up who will be happy to help out and I'm assuming we will also meet other parents and we can sort out some sleepovers. I'm only planning on having one child so I think it's less daunting for people to look after them. To be honest, I think my DH and I will be so pleased to be a team of 3, I don't think we'll want to be away too often without our little one. 

I love the way your DH goes off on his tractor to think. My DH's man cave is his garage!


----------



## Lifewithlittleones

It is interesting the things we worry about. Not having grandparents capable of minding a child that has not yet even been conceived seems so far removed from what is truly important.

I have reassured my hubby that our family is sooooo vast with adult neices, nephews, sons and of course married and retired siblings I do not think finding the odd baby minder once in a blue moon will be a concern. And Mels11, like you, why after all the effort and emotion would you want to anyway?

I think the sperm analysis is the big concern for my poor man.....!


----------



## Cayleen

kretschus Congratulations! It was both exciting and scary to me to get the 4 embryos. I had nightmares of having triplets, but I think my low HCG numbers indicate a singleton.

I took my blood HCG test earlier than they recommended, my other clinic had told me I could test on day 9. Cyprus IVF Centre recommends testing on day 12. This time I tested on day 11, but my level was low (only 6). I had another test Monday and it has finally gone up to 557 (25dp5dt).  It is low, but still seems to be doubling. Will get another one today, 48 hours past the last. 

Kathya: What do you mean by "Was going to go it alone with the frozen sperm and hes okay with that, but clinic says we cant take it out as unethical??"  In north Cyprus (Dogus and Cyprus IVF Centre) you can only get donor sperm from Cryos Denmark. You make your own selection, but they have to order it for you.  At Cyprus IVF Centre, I didn't have to sign any paperwork, just a small registration form. For instance, when I went to Greece, they were very strict about being married or single. I had to sign a form stating I was having a child as a single parent and paid 100euros to have it notarized. If you were married, your husband had to sign notarized paperwork authorizing you to use DS. I love that north Cyprus does not have the same regulations.


----------



## Oranges

Lifewithlittleones, My clinic asked for a mammogram and a cardio ECG. I also had an obsession about my thyroid level! No grandparents here either and not really bothered about that, grown up nieces and nephews are more help anyway lol


----------



## Stacey10

Lifewithlittleones, I'd definitely get your thyroid checked (TSH) as well, it should be under 2 and many fertility clinics like it to be as close to 1 as possible 
Cayleen, that's a great result with your hcg, I have to admit I wasn't very hopeful with the 6 and 19 but good to see this recent jump !!


----------



## morganna

An endometrial scratch is good to have. It aids the embryos to bed in. 
I also had intralipids. Clexane, prednisolone.etc. they are standard at dogus clinic.
You should definitely get the endo scratch. One woman paid 5000 to have ivf..........and got a bfn due to fluid in her tubes and no embryo could survive. It's not common but
She would have learned if she had fluid if she had an endo scratch done for 150 pounds. 
Good news is she went on to get pregnant next time 

M. Xx


----------



## kretschus

Halli cayleen
o that is great that the hcg ist higher.when do you have ultrascan. :
lg kretschus.
today transfer and 10 day.i pipitest on monday


----------



## morganna

Good luck kretchus  
Morganna xx


----------



## Lifewithlittleones

Went to GP clinic today and picked up all blood test results done in the last 6 months. All fine but interested to see I was even checked for Chlamydia without my knowledge. Definitely menopausal so donor egg only option. 
Not a problem for me...hubby still disappointed.

We have an appointment with gynaecologist 4th August. She will organise all other tests that need to be done and I will ask her about thyroid, ecg and mammogram. I had a mammogram done a few years ago but no harm to get it checked again. SA is the the dreaded one for my man. Poor boy!   
Thank you for all your helpfull suggestions  

Morganna, if my dream were to come true I would have one of each, but I would particularly like a daughter having had the  wonderful experience of boys in a past life. Just a healthy baby that is 'ours' to grow and nurture and share with really. I would also like to be able to give birth naturally....should I be so lucky!

I have this burning desire to shout out loud many many times "I want a little girl" but feel until all the tests, both mine and my man's, are completed, I need to hold my breath, say nothing, spook nothing.....


----------



## Mels11

Good luck, kretchus x

Lifewithlittleones....sounds like the tractor ride did your DH good and it seems he's coming round. If your DH is worried (find me a man who isn't!), a lot of men seem to have had good results with Wellman Conception. Probably worth it just for the confidence boost but, if you have ICSI, you can get away with fewer good sperm anyway as they will seek them out!

Glad you're OK with donor eggs, it took me a while to get my head round it, but now....who cares?! My parents don't give two hoots either. As my Mum said to me, this is your baby and our grandchild. 

Week 17 for me now and we've had an amazing week. We went looking at prams, chose our model and then a brand new one came up locally at pretty much half price so we snapped it up. Then we had our Serenity results and they were brilliant (it's one of the blood tests you can have to check if the baby has Downs and some other genetic abnormalities). And we found out the same time we're having a little girl (my dream too lifewithlittleones). I immediately went out a bought a gorgeous pink outfit. To top it off, at my midwife appt today, I got to hear her little heartbeat going ten to the dozen. And apparently she is very lively (I can foresee some sleepless nights when she starts kicking!). Let's hope the rest of my pregnancy continues in this vein and, lifewithlittleones, I'm also hoping to try a natural labour too. 

Lovely weekend, ladies x


----------



## morganna

Mel's...........fantastic news.
My little Pippa is 7 months old now!!
Girls are fun to shop for 
Congrats xxxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hello everyone
Lovely news Mels and good luck to everyone else
Morgan's your inbox is full!  
Mrs c xxx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Morgana I mean


----------



## olgakorbut

Ladies I have been awol for quite a while but will be catching up soon, lots to tell and lots to catch up on here, so many newbies - suffice to say for me not much chance of the tx of embies to poland or trip over there afraid to say, but will fill you in shortly as some good stuff!  hello to all you newbies and good luck to those on the journey ! xxxx


----------



## kretschus

huhu an all,
i have today a pipi pest and i have a bfp. i  happy
lg kretschus


----------



## Mels11

Congratulations, Kretschus, so pleased for you. 

Looking forward to your update, olga! 

Thank you for your good wishes,ladies. You're right Morganna, too many lovely clothes to choose from! It's going to cost me a fortune. I may also end up giving birth on Christmas Day as my due date is around Christmas/New Year!


----------



## morganna

Congratulations ketchus.  

Morgannaxx


----------



## morganna

Mrs ctobe

Emptied in box . m.xx


----------



## azanni

Congratulations on your fabulous news kretschus  - the dream comes true  

Olga , hello , lovely to see you back here ,
Mels  you are having a girl    huge congratulations,

Everyone waiting in the wings , wishing you all a sprinkling of baby dust .

Morganna , please can you talk to me about endo scratch , when you have it , how you get it  etc . maybe something i can do .
I am off to Dogus end october , fingers crossed that this is my miracle visit .

Love and hugs to all x


----------



## mandalay

Congratulations, Kretschus.  Wonderful news!!!
Lovely to read your post, Olga.  Waiting for the 'good stuff'.


----------



## morganna

Azzanni.........Dr f will email the Dr over here a script for an endometrial scratch. Dr f does not do them automatically but she defo will upon request!
Check the doctor at the UK  clinic will accept her email.

I had 2 bfns then an endo with ivf and got a bfp
Who knows if it was that that did it but since its only £150 it was worth it.
Implantation cuts are made in the womb to assist the embies to bed in.............I think that's it anyway. I'm no expert.

I also had intralipids.
Pm me if I can help further.
M. Xx


----------



## kathya123

Hi cayleen. In answer to your question of frozen sperm. It is my husbands sperm .frozen in pedieos clinic in s.cyprus and he didnt want to do another sample.H ence trying to get it transported to clinic in n.cyprus. Anyway due to regulations thats not going to happen.  Well hes come round now and we are set to go first week in Sept. Started cyclo progonova 2 days ago to regulate me and and going with team miracle.  The medication seems alot different from what i took before though  so have to look into that and have to start looking at hotels shortly.. etc. any recommendations any one?


----------



## Cayleen

kretschus Congratulations on the good news!

Azzanni I def recommend having the endo scratch. I didn't have one this time and am having issues most likely related to lining. 

kathya, have you considered transporting the frozen sperm yourself to North Cyprus? I traveled from the airport in the south to the north by taxi. You cross over border checks, but they only ask for your passport.  Donor sperm is not allowed to be shipped into north Cyprus, but the clinics manage to get it in somehow. I'm guessing they have it shipped to south Cyprus and then carry it over. 

AFM, my doctor said I can't do an ultrasound until HCG level is over 3000, otherwise it does not show anything. I have been having HCG tests about every 2 days and get my results tomorrow. The last two last week only went from 557 to 679 in 48 hours. She put me on bed rest this week, which I have been trying to do.


----------



## azanni

Morganna, thank you for the endo scratch information , sorry if this is a silly question but is it your own GP who does the endo scratch or another kind of doctor ?
Cayleen thank you for your encouragement …. I hope all is going well for you  

Can anyone recommend a good hotel to stay in from the Dogus list ? defo needs internet as my DH will need to be working some of the time .

Its quite weird but I really do have the collywobbles  for the first time in 4 cycles - help xx


----------



## morganna

Oscar resort is good i stayed there 3 times they have wi fi.
You need to find a clinic that does endo scratch 
I went to herts and essex clinic which i found on this websites home page
Check if there is a clinic near u that does it
It has to be done the month before u have treatment
Good luck.
M xx


----------



## azanni

Morganna , thank you , I will arrange the endo scratch , I really appreciate everything I learn here from  those of you who are a few steps ahead of me 
on this magical journey


----------



## kretschus

Hello everyone

unfortunately I have no good Nachrichten.Ich miscarried at 5 +. 3
I was so happy and now is again all over.

lg of kretschus


----------



## chooshoos

kretschus, so very sorry to hear that. We experienced the same, almost the same kind of timing too - a chemical miscarge. 
its not easy at all, take your own time and your own way to recover. 
there is every chance for success later if you feel its the right thing for you to go again, I found it really helpfull to plan the next cycle and give ourselves something to focus on, but each of us is different
sending big hugs


----------



## morganna

Very very sorry kretchus take time to recover but please do not give up xxx


----------



## kathya123

I'm thinking to have  endometrial scratching this time. I had it twice before. As far as I remember it had to be at a certain time on your cycle. Think it was day 21 but not sure.. Can anyone advise?

(Kretschus so sorry for your news)


----------



## Mels11

Kretchus, so sorry to hear your news. But, as the others have said, please don't give up xx

Kathya, I'm afraid I can't help with your question as I didn't have a scratch done. 

Chooshoos, not long now before you're off again. Third time lucky, hopefully. Are you making any changes this time round?


----------



## chooshoos

Mels11 - you are so thoughtful, really. Its so appreciated - funny I was day dreaming the other day about when I get a positive result and thinking who I would reach out to, to tell and I immediately thought of you from the forum.   
Heading over on 18th I hope and transfer on 20th all being well  

hope all is going great with you - you are our trailblazor!


----------



## Francesca43

Oh Kretschus, I am very, very sorry for you as well. I know how you must feel now; it's horrible; please take your time to recover and then give it a new try.

Endoscratching: I had it once with no success and left it out for our last so far successful trial.


----------



## Cayleen

An Endoscratch is usually done on cycle day 21. It makes it easier for the embies to implant. It is also reported that the scratches release hormones that make the womb stickier. Embies also like selenium, which should be started months prior. You can just eat brazil nuts. Spirulina is supposed to also be good, but it is no joy to take. 

My HCG level only got up to 700 and then dropped. Finally got an ultrasound and the doctor said my lining was still very thin. I am now wondering if maybe the blood thinner injections may have made me thinner? I started those on the day of transfer. Does anyone have experience with the blood thinner Fraxiparine?

Dr. Firdevs also had me on a high dose of estrogen. On the ultrasound, my fibroid had grown quite a lot in the last month or so. Now will have to take injections to get it back small. It has only been about 1.5 cm for years and suddenly grew recently.

Now looking at taking another trip to Cyprus. I am wondering if I should do a frozen cycle so that I can get my lining perfect before going for the transfer.


----------



## morganna

Hi cayleen sorry to read your news.
I just know its standard practise to go on fraxiparine (clexane)........with dogus.
I had a few small fibroids and they stayed the same size. Dr f made sure the transfers were not near them.
I was on a high dose of progynova.

I was told by them not to bother with frozen as fresh results are better.
I had a scan on day 10 of treatment on my first cycle (in uk before i left for cyorus)  to check lining. 

I hope that helps a bit.

It took me 3 tries.
M, xx


----------



## azanni

Dear Kretschus , I am so very sorry to hear your news , the disappointment is unbearable , I hope you find a way forward to fulfil your dream of motherhood.

Chooshoes - lashings of baby dust for your upcoming cycle.

Cayleen you must be disappointed but its so good to hear you are planning your next cycle  

Francesca - thank you for being the ray of hopefulness


----------



## chooshoos

merci azanni !
fingers and toes crossed all round


----------



## kretschus

Hello to all,

thank you for the comforting words.
My hcg was on Friday at 3500 and on Monday only for 5000 and on Wednesday only in 3000th
Now I hope that the HCG value nice drops down so I do not need a curettage.

I do not give up and hope I can pick up my 3 cryo embryo in December.

cayleen, I'm sorry and I hope you do soon on.

Best regards to all of kretschus


----------



## Cayleen

Thanks Morganna. My fibroid is fairly low in the uterus, and I made sure Dr. F saw it before placement. Dr. Firdevs put me on higher dosage of estrogen and I guess that made it grow. 

I had had three embryos left over and did not have them frozen. I kind of wish I had, as I probably would give it a try. 

I have contacted both Dogus and Dr. Firdevs to see who might have a donor available in the next 4-6 months. I prefer Dogus since their fees are a little cheaper and they offer a second treatment for 3500 if it fails.


----------



## morganna

Fresh is better!
The whole thing is an ordeal so fresh is best .
best of luck next time .
It took me 3 tries but i would have gone on and on till i got my little baby girl. She is now whinging in her high chair with her scrambked egg. 
M. Xx


----------



## kitten106

So sorry to hear your news Kretchus fingers crossed for your next attempt.

My scan 2 weeks ago should a fibroid and a cyst which was very near the lining, I sent the report to the clinic and they said not to worry but last Tuesday I started to bleed and was so upset as I thought I was shedding the lining as I have been on Oestrogen a few weeks now and I feared a breakthrough bleed.

The clinic said I had to have another scan which I did last Friday and the lining is bit thicker and with triple stripes and the large cyst has gone so that had burst which is why I was bleeding ...phew.

I'm just waiting to hear if Doctors think I'm fit for transfer now.

I know lots of ladies on here say never give up ...I even say it but eventually finances run out as fertility treatment isn't cheap and theses clinics know how to charge!! Well the UK ones do especially ...one of the main reasons I'm going abroad.

Will keep you posted.

Lots of love 

Kitten xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mels11

That sounds very hopeful, kitten, triple stripe too! Fingers crossed you can go ahead x


----------



## morganna

It does sound good kitten!!
Fingers crossed for you.
Morganna xx


----------



## kathya123

Anyone know where I can get endometrial scratching done in London. Am due to go in Sept but would need it next week. Normal doctor away


----------



## Kim01

Hi Kathya
try miss Amanda Tozer who has a clinic in the London Clinic. Contact her manager direct for appointment Lynne Bowen on 02070346240 0or email Amanda: [email protected] 
I had it done in February and it costed £125.00. Amanda is a really a nice consultant. Good luck. Pm me if you need more info.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kathya123

Thanks Kim. It is Amanda who I see here in UK, but she is away and Lynne gave me another contact , but can,t fit me in> I know Im leaving it a bit late .


----------



## Cayleen

Good luck kitten. Did you make it to your transfer?

I have a question for those who went through their pregnancies after 50. Just curious to know what long term positive changes you experienced. You know how your hair and fingernails grow more during pregnancy? 

I'm hoping to get some new brain cells, lol. 

AFM, In the process of waiting for authorization to have a hysteroscopy and fibroid removal. Then hopefully will be going back November or January. Right now, am on a program to lose weight.


----------



## kathya123

Hi Cayleen

I looked great during my first pregnancy in 2012. Hair and fingernails fab although not so great afterwards, but didnt care  as was so happy! Weight fell off quickly aswell. Going to Cyprus next week for transfer. here we go again.


----------



## olgakorbut

Ladies I have not been on here for a very long time, but hiding to be honest as my journey is over now really, I cannot afford to go to poland unless I literally win the lottery. Although I am now getting more orders for my cakes its not bringing the money in, and the antiques guy doing work for money is peanuts, maybe an event planning option via wedding fayres project working on for next year with another local bridalwear lady, but I am not 52 and time is running out. If I can get some events done (again need to discuss this weds with the venue lady who is fab and thinks my events are/marketing) then if I have to outlay money for them - thats a no to. I need at least £1 - 2K to get embies tx'd/go to poland for treatment, so def. looks like end of the road which is absolutely breaking my heart to pieces.  Any ideas to raise funds gratefully received. I will catch up on here later as there are lots of newbies I can see, but just got to finish a Lion King cake!  Oh if anybody wants a cake (LOL) who is in the Midlands let me know) Not sure if allowed to post link/if it will work. Right back to it before the tissue box comes out again - GOOD LUCK ALL HAVING TREATMENT/GOING FOR IT/ITS WORKED ETC AND FOR THOSE STILL TRYING DON'T GIVE UP! xxxxxx


----------



## Mels11

Hi olga....it's such a struggle affording tx, sorry you are finding it hard. I have used some techniques to bring in a bit of money but whether or not it would add up to enough I'm not sure, but every little helps I guess. I'm selling everything I can live without on eBay and have raised about £700 or so in 12m. But you need to have stuff to sell! Clothes are a waste of time unless designer but old tools, working gadgets, camera lenses, binoculars, some vinyl LPs, old concert programmes do quite well. Also there are lots of survey sites that pay you to complete surveys. Again, you'd have to do a lot to get any real money. Try YouGov, Swagbucks, prolific academic. Some of them pay in vouchers, not cash, though. You could also look into mystery shopping as you get paid for that too. Could you not get a part-time job? If you go on a website called money saving expert, there's a forum on there and one of the threads is about ways to earn extra money, loads of ideas on there. 
Don't give up on your dream, you'll get there


----------



## olgakorbut

Thanks mels - I do have a box of my grandads old records to sell and have some of mine in the loft too etc, trouble is things are in the loft and I hate going up the steps etc since falling from them and breaking my jaw. I do have things I can sell on ebay have tried some but not much luck but will get my act together when back from hols - go 18/9 - 2/10 mum in law paying as weve not had a holiday for years!  Could do without as trying to build cake business.  Hoping the events/marketing bit hits it off when I meet her Weds fingers crossed. I know I need to push more to get money. With all got going on difficult for p/t job now but then again not really getting any money through antiques guy (not posh antiques by the way) - thanks so much for all the info. if I get a spare mo before going away will look at things if not DEFINITELY when I get back     . Just so upset prob cant try one last time but reprofit have not chased again as yet and to be honest they have been fabulous throughout my treatment to say the least and given me fab costs to get them tx'd etc Right back to Lion King cake.  Thanks again its lovely of you xxxx


----------



## Adelphi

schog said:


> Adelphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ladies,
> Apologies if this thread is in the wrong location. I'm looking for help with DE IVF treatment in the UK for women over 50. I am 50 but don't look my age. I look 32 so people tell me. I attended the fertility Show a couple of clinics in the UK asked me to come along but I know they have a shortage of donors in my ethnicity. I was just wondering if there was a link or help here on which of the well known London clinics will treat women who are 50, e.g. LWC, Lister... I'm just trying to avoid depressing rejection telephone conversations.
> I think I have resolved the donor shortage issue as I'm happy to access donors from different ethnicities.
> Thank you in advance for for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up yet, and look outside the box. I can't help you with a list of clinics in London, but I flew to the US because I wanted a bigger choice of donors in my ethnicity, and it was worth it. I also was able to see adult photos of my donor, and might request to meet her the next time I'm in the area. If it gets too difficult, think about going abroad.
Click to expand...

Dear Schog, Sorry for the late reply I think my alerts aren't set-up. Congratulations on your great news. +++ Positive support and thoughts to you both   . Thank you so much for your support. I do flip-flop between giving up, but then I see my life stretching ahead of me on my own. As things go I don't really see anything of my young nieces so can't see them growing up as I should so can't be a third line parent to them either. Life seems strangely empty without a little someone to care far. There are so many things we could do together. I sometimes feel overwhelmed about the idea of going to the US as I am single, but you are right. I will try and get in touch with ladies who have travelled on their own or planning to travel for treatment in the US. There is a major shortage of donors over here. May I ask where you went in the US?


----------



## morganna

Why dont u try cyprus? its so close!
I went 3 times on my own and i was 55 when started .....57 when gave birth.
She is 8 months now. Sitting in high chair. Love of my life.

Go for it.

Go get your dream. There is nothing to lose or fear!!!
M, xxxxx


----------



## Mels11

Adelphi, I'm with Morganna, I'm sure Cyprus has a good range of donors of different ethnicities and it would be a lot cheaper than the U.S. Serum in Greece will also treat up to your 51st birthday. And there are at least two clinics in the UK that will treat you with donor eggs up to the age of 55 yrs. I think one is the LWC you mentioned and the other is in Glasgow (mentioned earlier on this thread). If you really explore the websites you will find the age cut off point. 
Have you double checked there is still a shortage of donors here? There was no waiting list for me but I realise your ethnicity may be limiting your choice. 
I hope you take the plunge soon xx


----------



## azanni

Hello all ,
its gone quiet on here , how are you  all doing ?


----------



## Adelphi

Mels11 said:


> Adelphi, I'm with Morganna, I'm sure Cyprus has a good range of donors of different ethnicities and it would be a lot cheaper than the U.S. Serum in Greece will also treat up to your 51st birthday. And there are at least two clinics in the UK that will treat you with donor eggs up to the age of 55 yrs. I think one is the LWC you mentioned and the other is in Glasgow (mentioned earlier on this thread). If you really explore the websites you will find the age cut off point.
> Have you double checked there is still a shortage of donors here? There was no waiting list for me but I realise your ethnicity may be limiting your choice.
> I hope you take the plunge soon xx


 Dear Mels and Morgana, thank you so much for pointing me in a few directions. I will look into your suggestions and if I stay in the UK may reconsider about the ethnicity of the egg donor and this was suggested to me by one of the fertility clinics. I'm also meeting up with ladies planning single motherhood face to face who are in a similar boat. I am slowed by being off contract at the moment, but there is never a good time and I know it is possible to be creative about funding. Morgana, it is very heartening to know that it is possible to get treatment in the UK after 50 and wonderful to hear about your daughter. I will update you on my progress from time to time. Positive thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Mels11

All going brilliantly here, 24 weeks this week and I'm sailing through pregnancy so far (and keeping my fingers crossed this lasts!).

Azanni, your treatment is getting closer! 
Adelphi, good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Cayleen

Adelphi: I live in the US and I traveled to Cyprus for my DE treatment. Donor egg in the US is very expensive. The donors are paid about $8000USD+ and the availability is not very good. 

Cyprus has a good diversity of ED with students attending the Universities. If you are using DS, they order it from Cryos Denmark.


----------



## chooshoos

Mels11 said:


> All going brilliantly here, 24 weeks this week and I'm sailing through pregnancy so far (and keeping my fingers crossed this lasts!).


Good news, lovely to hear you are doing so well. In just a blink abother new chapter will begin. 
Look after your self and keep sailing!
X


----------



## Mels11

Thanks, Chooshoos! How are you getting on?


----------



## chooshoos

I'm doing ok thanks Mels, getting set up for round 4   so lucky we had frosties this time and encouraged by the number of stories from FF ladies on success with FET

X


----------



## morganna

Mel's
You must be feeling a little more relaxed now. I know I began to breathe at the 24 week mark!!
It's a long journey.

But soooooooo worth it in the end.

My Pippa is 9 months and is listening to nursery rhymes and moving her little body trying to dance! Sitting up!!

She is a joy. A handful too!!

Keep us posted along your journey

Morganna xx


----------



## Mels11

Chooshoos....so sorry you've ended up at round 4, you've been a little unlucky but perhaps having frosties is a sign your luck is changing. Do you have dates for your next go yet? 

Morganna, always lovely to hear how little Pippa is doing, she sounds like lots of fun. I hadn't realised until yesterday the significance of the 24 week mark and yes, it's great to be here. Went out and bought all the newborn clothes we need from good old Asda. They do the most gorgeous floral sleep suits. I just keep looking at them!


----------



## kathya123

Havent been on this forum much as have been on cyprus ivf centre team miracle and was repeating myself.. Anyway went to cyprus 3 weeks ago for DE embryo transfer and did home test today and positive.!  will do blood test soon. Anyway just to let you know if anyone wants some info etc . Still trying to take it in !


----------



## Mels11

Congratulations, Kathya, great news!


----------



## julia3620

Kathya, how fanastic! Enjoy , enjoy , enjoy. 

Julia


----------



## chooshoos

kathya - what a fabulous thing to read first thing in the morning, gives us vintage ladies reason to stay positive
CONGRATULATIONS - you look after yourself and your little bean


----------



## Coolish

Congratulations kathya, lovely news to read on here


----------



## azanni

Congratulations Kathya ,  such wonderful news  thank you so much for sharing and giving us all hope  

Mels ,  how amazing to be out buying precious baby clothes  and feeling so good about your pregnancy  , I am so happy for you 

Morganna , its so lovely to hear about your life with Pippa and how much you are enjoying motherhood .

Chooshoos , like you I am readying myself for round 4   wishing you magic baby dust with your FET .

sending love to everyone .

We finally have the money together and can be all set to go to Cypress TM from the end of october ,  I am beyond happy to have come to this place at last,  i have started going to the gym and getting fitter , listening to relaxation MP3's ( Blossom and Bloom and Bree Taylor Molyneaux ) taking vitamins and fish oil supplements ,  taking a yoga class, I start Acupuncture treatments this week  too . is there anything else i could be doing .


----------



## kathya123

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages. 

The blood test today was HCG 13236 so looking good! Having a scan on 08th Sept. Talked a bit with  consulatnt Amanda Tozer about reduction if need be. We will see. Trying to take each day at a time.


----------



## secondchances

What brilliant news Kathya123. I am also 54 and on my 5th cycle of IVF so am thrilled to see another lady of our mature years who has got the BFP. I will keep my fingers crossed that everything stays good.

where did you have your treatment done, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kathya123

Hi second chances. How are you doing?I had it done in n.Cyprus team miracle.


----------



## GiaBub

Hello ladies

I am new to this and would like to know if anyone has had any experience in dealing with some of the clinics in Greece cause I am finding that I am being turned away from treatments because of my age 50 + 6mths.

Can anyone of you lovely ladies give me some advice.  I find that the laws keep changing every time I speak to the clinics.


----------



## Mels11

Hi Giabub, I think Greece can only treat up to your 51st birthday so the clinics may be turning you away if they are concerned about being able to fit you in in time, especially if you need tests. Is Cyprus an option for you as they don't don't appear to have an age limit & have some good clinics? Also some UK clinics will treat women using donor eggs up to the age of 55yrs. Hope you get sorted soon x


----------



## GiaBub

Thank you Mels11.  

Can you suggest any reputable clinics in Cyprus that can help me achieving my dream? I am just a bit frustrated.

Take care,
GiaBub


----------



## Mels11

Team Miracle seem to be very popular but if you take a look on the Cyprus and Turkey thread, you'll find information on other clinics. Don't get disheartened, you're nowhere near out of time yet. Your clinic is out there x


----------



## GiaBub

Mels11 thankyou once again for your positive words of encouragement & info.

As this is all new to me, how do I check the Cyprus & Turkey thread?

cheers,
GiaBub


----------



## GiaBub

Hey lovely Adelphi, tried to PM, but was unable as your inbox is full.....GiaBub x


----------



## Mels11

Hi Giabub, click on the Forum tab then keep scrolling down to the section that says Regional and International. Then look under the International section and there's a link to Cyprus and Turkey. There's loads of discussions on there about the various clinics. Good luck!


----------



## kathya123

Hi Giabub

I went to team miracle and it has worked for me so far after the other clinic didn't. Don't think its the cheapest, but you're paying so much, an extra Euro 500 didn't seem to matter if it works!


----------



## GiaBub

Got it Mels11! Wow, there's heaps of dialogue - better start reading. 

Thanks Kathya123 for the recommendation & I totally agree. I'm looking for a reputable clinic that offers great results! Word of mouth is always a good place to start though.


----------



## morganna

Giabub

I went to dogus in north Cyprus too.
My little baby girl is 9 months old !
Thanks to dogus clinic.
M. Xx


----------



## GiaBub

Morganna, Is Dogus & Team Miracle one and the same? cheers, Giabub x


----------



## morganna

Yes .
You want Dr firdevs female doctor


----------



## Saoirse3

GiaBub As far as I can gather Team Miracle is where Dr Firdevs is now working, she moved from Dogus.
Dogus only has the male Dr don't know his name.

Hi Morganna I finally made a decision I am travelling to Team Miracle the end of this month.
Thanks for all your help in making a decision..


----------



## GiaBub

Thanks Morganna & Saoirse3


----------



## Cayleen

Giabulb:  Dr. Firdevs split from Dogus clinic. She is now in a private clinic at the Kolan British Hospital.  Their address is Cyprus IVF Centre, Kolan British Hospital, Lefkosa, North Cyprus. I went there in June and got 7 beautiful embryos, unfortunately my lining remained thin and could not support the one who tried to implant.  I had a great experience there and getting ready to go back in November. My only recommendation is to have your own good doctor to support you through your cycle as their email communication can be a bit slow.


----------



## Cayleen

For those of you who are menopausal or not having regular cycles, Dr. Sher in Las Vegas, Nevada, is a great source for information. Here he describes a 54 year old woman who had a successful pregnancy. He put her on three months of estrogen and progesterone prior to her ET cycle to build up her lining. 

"A menopausal woman contemplating an embryo recipient cycle (FET or fresh transfer of embryos) should always consider the possibility that through chronic estrogen deprivation, her uterus might not be able to permit proper implantation to occur and/or fail to accommodate a rapidly growing conceptus. This could prevent pregnancy from occurring or result in miscarriage, premature birth or intrauterine growth retardation. My advice to all such women is to prepare for the upcoming ET by first undergoing a few hormone replacement cycles in advance of the ET.

Women who have been menopausal for more than 6 months will often have a uterus that has shrunken (involuted), often to a third of its original size, as well as a thin endometrial lining that is resistant to growth in response to estrogen. In such cases, it is only through cyclical administration of estrogen over several months that the uterus will regain its regular size and that the endometrium will regain its ability to develop and thicken adequately. This is why I placed Mary on a 3 month course of cyclical estrogen/progesterone therapy before embarking on the IVF cycle of treatment. This worked beautifully in Mary’s case and is undoubtedly one of the main factors that contributed to this happy outcome."

Just Google any of the main sentences to find the article.

/links


----------



## Mels11

Just to add to Cayleens post which I'm sure is true of a lot of women but I was diagnosed as being in the early stages of menopause at 42yrs and was in menopause for 3 years before my transfer but I was lucky and responded really well to the oestrogen. I did need a slightly higher dose of oestrogen for the last week to get a decent lining but I guess until you try you just never know how your body will respond. It's good to know though that if your body doesn't respond well that staying on oestrogen for longer should work. It's amazing what can be done with modern science to help our older bodies!


----------



## GiaBub

Thanks Cayleen! I've been on estrogen and progesterone for the last 3 months to build up my lining in preparation for the ET. 

Now I'm concentrating on choosing the right clinic for me. 

Once a decision is made on the chosen clinic, how soon can this procedure be done? Do you think before Xmas?

GiaBub x


----------



## morganna

Giabub they r going through the slow season now so it could be done by Xmas.
M. Xx


----------



## Cayleen

Giabub: It has been fairly quick for me when inquiring about an available donor. At Team Miracle, they matched me last time and I think I flew over for ET about a month and 3 weeks later. If you are considering Cyprus, only the north side, the Turkish half, treats women over 50+. The southern side, the Greek half, changed their laws and only treats up to 50 or 51. Cyprus is also the only place, I think, that puts back up to 4 embies. Greece only allows 2. At our age, we need all the extra luck we can get.

The first part of December is probably the earliest at this point. 

Late December might be a bit slow for those who celebrate Christmas and New Year's. The donor's might not want to be injecting during that time also, but that would affect January.


----------



## daisyg

Ladies,

Can I please make a plea for you not to transfer four embies? Using donor eggs increases the chance of high order multiples - twins are high risk, but more than that is off the scale seriously. I think any reputable clinic would not transfer more than 2 DE blasts - the ones that will tend to be only concerned with their statistics and they certainly don't pick up the pieces if you miscarry or have to have selective reduction (which they offer as a service). They don't pick up the pieces for your care once pregnant with multiples or the special care your babies will possibly need either of course....

I went to a conference recently during which one of the top US clinics, gave stats for transfer of one embryo vs two. They found that the live birth rate with one DE embryo was 60.8% while twins rate (no triplets) was 2.0%. Their live birth rate for two DE embryos was also 67.2% but the twins rate was 48.7% and triplets 1.8%. Bear in mind that there were still triplets in a 2 embryo transfer.

This illustrates I think, that a state of the art, competent and ethical clinic can still achieve high rates without compromising your safety or your babies'. They really don't need to transfer all those embryos!! They do it because they are not regulated like in the UK and they are not confident in their ability to get you pregnant with fewer embryos, unlike nearly all the forward thinking clincs in the US, UK and Spain for example.

There is a also evidence that more embryos can increase chance of miscarrying the whole pregnancy - something which would be so awful.

Here is a link for more information.

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/uploaded/Fact%20Sheets/I%20N%20UK%20SET%20Patient%20Factsheet%20March%202015.pdf

I know I seem like such a doom and gloom person, and you could say it is easy for me to say as I am lucky enough to not only have my babies but twins to boot - but I speak from a place of experience honestly. Twins are high risk, really hard work but obviously doable... more than that is too high a gamble I feel.

From my experience, please do also get extra testing as often we fail due to other reasons apart from egg quality. Tests could include, sperm, karyotyping (DH), thyroid, uterine, infection, clotting, Vitamin D, Autoimmune and immune issues. Once these issues are addressed and eliminated, the playing field is levelled, and no need to transfer so many! I had my twins from a transfer of 2 day 3 donor embryos. But that was only once the issues that caused my 6 previous miscarriages were treated.

Wishing you all the best of luck,

Daisy xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mels11

I had one embryo transferred, Daisyg, as I was concerned about the risk of twins. The sentence that did it for me was "the single biggest risk to an embryo is a multiple pregnancy". That stopped me in my tracks. But everything was looking great for me, my uterus was in great shape, lining was perfect, no immune or other health issues, I had an excellent quality blastocyst and two quality frosties. The clinic charged less than €400 for a frozen transfer so going back wasn't outrageous cost-wise. We agreed with the doctor to try one and if that didn't work then put the two frosties back in. Despite all that, at the first scan, there were two egg sacs so I nearly ended up with twins anyway! 
I think you have to look at your own circumstances as each one of us is different but I totally agree, I think 1  or 2 is perfectly OK but more than that is a bit of a worry. I wonder if putting too many back actually increases the chances of none of them implanting?


----------



## GiaBub

Hello ladies  

Thank you for all the information thus far.  

Just a question I have for you all - Does the cost involve only 1 ET or multiple? 

cheers,
GiaBub


----------



## chooshoos

for my clinic the cost of transfer is regardless of how many, what is impacted by the number is if you go for assisted hatching and monitoring as they charge by the embie


----------



## morganna

Absolute rubbish. I had 4 embies transferred 3 times. And on the 3rd try got pregnant with twins. Then had vanishing twin syndrome and ended up with my gorgeous 9 month old now.
Leave the women to decide.

This is a 50's thread and I'm sure the women know what they are doing!!
M.


----------



## chooshoos

morgana, I agree that the last word should be with the mum to be, however although most of us have become informal experts during the course of this journey, we haven't seen the same number of treatments as our clinics nor have the training they do, so I for one balance their best advice (after all thats what we are paying the big bucks for!!   ) with my own sense of my body and what me and DP feel comfortable with. 

What is good for one, not necessarily good for the next lady


----------



## Mels11

Giabub, cost is for one ET but if you have frozen embies then going back for a FET is usually reasonably priced. It's just if you have to start again from scratch then the price is often the full price again. Some clinics charge less though if you end up having multiple cycles so it's worth looking at the differences. 

Chooshoos, just noticed you're PUPO, when do you test?,


----------



## kathya123

Well< The results of my scan is 3 heartbeats.  Going back to Cyprus tomorrow for reduction of 1.  Yes maybe I should of just had 2 put back, but this was my 7th attempt.  Its was hard to know what to do with too much conflicting info.

Now to move on. Thanks Morganna. Hopefully all will be okay. If any ladies at the clinic on mon or tues would be nice to meet? I am staying at clinic over night .


----------



## Mels11

Kathya...it's done, you made the best decision for you at the time and, if the clinic's advice was to put 4 back in then most of us would have taken their professional advice. Hindsight is a wonderful thing. I wish you every success with your reduction, a tough thing to do but it gives your other embryos a much better chance. So wishing you lots and lots of luck and an ongoing healthy pregnancy xxxxxx


----------



## Cayleen

Morganna, thank you for your comment. DaisyG's comments are misplaced, I don't think she truly considered the struggle for "Over 50's Ladies." She might be over 50, but her twins are 9 years old now. Her quoted stats and comments about "forward thinking clincs in the US, UK and Spain for example" do not apply to us.

I agree that at this point we are capable of making the best decisions for ourselves. I feel very lucky to have found a clinic that is willing to treat me at this age and am willing to take a 24 hour trip to get there. There could be a point in time when the laws change, like they did in southern Cyprus recently, and we would not be able to be treated there. And yes, at this point, we are most likely not concerned about immune issues or Vitamin D. And sperm issues? Geez.

I went to Greece for my first treatment and was told I could only have 2 DE embryos transferred. I went to Cyprus and Dr. Firdevs asked me how many embryos I wanted to have transferred and I told her 4 of the best quality available. 

Dogus Clinic and Cyprus IVF Centre are experienced in treating women over 50. 

Daisy, it is not the fact that the clinic is forcing us to transfer 4 embryos to increase their stats.  They are giving us the choice and we are making the best choice available to us for our own personal situation. And, when there might be lining issues or embryo quality issues, we are at least given the choice to make our own best decision.


----------



## morganna

Good luck kathya..........hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Tincancat

You ladies have your heads screwed on and should be permitted to make decisions about your own care.  I had 4 transferred and although I'm not 5O  I'm not far off and had had multiple attempts.  I knew the risks and was prepared to have reduction if necessary.  If you go through this process, with either accepting the risks as associated with a multiple pregnancy or are prepared for a reduction, then it should be a joint decision between clinic and patient.

Thankfully I didn't need a reduction although with twins I had complications and even with a single baby he could have developed intrauterine growth restriction  (IUGR).  There are risks with pregnancy at any age it's something you have to live with.  However the bit I do agree with DaisyG about is any more than twins and the risks to babies being born early on the edge of life with complications is high.  Extremely premature low birth weight babies do have a tough time.  My Titch wasn't even considered extremely premature but his extremely low birth weight has caused him lots of problems which will impact on him for the remainder of his life.
Reduction is often viewed with horror by some people however I think it should be discussed openly as an option for high order pregnancy.  Thank you Kathya for being brave enough to share your story.  Hope all goes well.  As a point of interest the Foetal Medicine Centre in London will do reductions and have a good safety profile accepting NHS referrals.  
TCCx


----------



## mandalay

Why are you attending conferences on the subject, Daisy?
Why do you accuse clinics who transfer four DE of having some agenda to get money for reductions?  You are very bitter!  
Are you planning some kind of campaign against them?  If so, you will have a lot of opposition.
Please remember that without the availability of clinics willing to treat the 'older mum', you would not have the blessing of your own twins.  Mother nature wouldn't do it for you.
And further more, do not hold up Spanish clinics as paragons of virtue.  I know of one that staged a hoax transfer and charged thousands of euros.  And they did this time and time again to other people and continue to do so.  You cannot touch them for it and they are very aggressive on legal action if you name them.  Many clinics in the UK are excessively expensive - beyond the pockets of many people (Robert Winston agrees).  As for US clinics, their prices are stratospheric. 
Leave it alone.  There is something missing in your posts - compassion? kindness?  Put your time into your children.
Good luck Kathya.


----------



## margie_may

In total agreement with you 
Mandalay by the way,  also big congrats on your BFP! Going back to TM again in 2weeks time, I hope the wave of BFPs keep on coming. And therein lies the problem,  many clinics just don't have the success rates Dr Firdevs has, rogue comments and jealousies will materialise when we, the genuine clients of TM sing their well deserved praises.


----------



## Coolish

Daisyg - that's not really a very helpful post on the over 50s board. The ladies on here have generally been through the mill and are very savvy on the risks of IVF in general... I had 3 embryos transferred from a reputable clinic in Greece and ended up with a singleton birth. I had only ever had 2 good embryos transferred in Spain, but I took my Greek clinic's advice. I'm so glad I did. Two embryos implanted but I lost one around 5-6 weeks. I've often thought that if I'd only had 2 transferred my gorgeous DD might not be with me today. Incidentally, the Spanish clinic was quite happy to keep transferring 2 embryos without ever treating my underlying issues...

Mandalay - congratulations!

Kathya - hope all goes well for you xx

I've been thinking more and more lately about going back for IVF to try for a sibling. I'm just about to reach the age limit for Greece, so know I've left it too late (I'll be 51 in December, 2 days before DD is 2). We used up our last frosties there last November. I am, however, starting to think about Team Miracle - there seem to be some good results there


----------



## chooshoos

I really don't think Daisy's post came from anwhere but concern, its one point of view - maybe not the one held by most people on the thread, but I think we are all old enough to take from it what we will. Maybe it came over a bit prescriptive and evangelical, but I for one appreciate hearing all sides even if I do not chose to follow. 

room for all of us.


----------



## amandainny

I think he has made three appts. so far to have his sperm checked and has canceled everyone because of some work issue.

I  have come this to this big roadblock in this process. My boyfriend says he wants kids but keeps saying how they are a lot of work.

We both have careers, full time jobs so we would have to hire a Nanny but I don't see a problem with that and he was raised by a Nanny as both his parents worked so I don't thin that's an issue.

It's hard for me to get anything out of him.

Has anyone out there been able to solve this problem and willing to give me a little advice?

Thank you


----------



## daisyg

Hi,

Thank you for your replies. I am so sorry that you feel I am bitter and cold. I do find it hard conveying emotion as I am not a very 'touchy feely' writer, but please believe when I say that my post was meant with the very best of intentions. I suffered six miscarriages before success. I had to be proactive in finding causes for my losses and do my own research and be my own advocate. The reason I still research and post about this is I cannot bear to see people fail and suffer losses and not have the babies they desperately want. I felt that want too and thought it would never happen to me. That is why I post because I want to help.

Cayleen - I am a mum of 9 year old twins at 55 so I do think I know quite a lot about that. I am only trying to help. Many bfns and losses are caused by uterine, thyroid, clotting, immune issues etc and for some couples, sperm can be one of these issues, especially as men get older. That is why I mentioned other issues other than chromosomal abnormalities as reasons for failure. I hate to see people fail, and just always want to mention them as I had issues that prevented live birth.

I meant forward thinking only in the sense of SET, that is all, sorry. I understand the longing for a baby, and I certainly am happy that all of us now have this amazing choice and opportunity. Certainly, finding a clinic over 50 is not easy and I don't blame anyone for going to TM at all. All I was trying to point out was the information about multiples as I have experienced that myself. My own daughter has birth defects from being squashed in the womb, and 2 of my friends twins died after being born prematurely.

Mandalay - My own experience of loss and miscarriage have meant that it is a field I have become quite knowledgable in and am keen to help others that is all. I have been on Fertility Friends since 2004 researching miscarriage and posting on the subject.

I am not bitter (I don't think, why would I be?!), but I am sad sometimes about what happended to me and I just want to help. I am not planning a campaign. Believe it or not, I am on your side but I also feel that I have overstepped a line and for that I am really sorry. But your comments are especially hurtful.

You are of course absolutely right that without the clinic in Spain using donor eggs at age 45, I would never have my children. That is salutory reminder.

I didn't know that about the Spanish clinic. Thank you for telling me - it sounds awful. I mentioned Spain only in relation to SET.



> Leave it alone. There is something missing in your posts - compassion? kindness? Put your time into your children.


I do understand that I may come across as unkind, unfeeling and I am sorry about that. I don't do emotion through my writing very well at all, but I am trying!!

Finally, I do wish all of you the very best of luck.

D xxxx


----------



## Mels11

Amandainny, this is a difficult one. I was lucky as my DH was OK with the idea of sperm analysis but, having said that, the process here was very stress free for him. The NHS hospital sent out a kit and gave us a pre-booked appt so he could produce the sample at home and I just dropped it off for him. I think a lot of men worry about producing on demand & also worry about the results. I think it's time for an honest conversation with him to find out what exactly is bothering him. If it's the results then vitamins and some drugs can have a massive impact but also using treatments such as ICSI means the sperm can be of lesser quality/quantity but you can still be successful. Some clinics have tried very hard to make the process as easy as possible for men so you could also do some research on the clinic of your choice to see what their facilities are. Some couples also have some sperm frozen so only one sample is required. Hope you can resolve this but reassuring him that this is not an uncommon response might help. 

Ladies, much as though I don't want to add fuel to the fire, I agree with Chooshoos that Daisyg was only trying to raise awareness of the risks of multiple embryo implantation & surely we must have room for differing opinions on here, it's nothing personal. I respect everyone's rights to make their own decisions in conjunction with their clinics even though their decisions may differ from mine. We all have different circumstances. I don't think Daisyg was being disrespectful of your decisions, just trying to put an alternative view. (I wrote this before daisyg's response. I am also perhaps more sensitive to the idea of multiples for reasons I don't want to go into on here but let's just say avoiding a multiple pregnancy was higher on my agenda than it may be for some of you, like I say, we all have different circumstances!)


----------



## Stacey10

Hi ladies I haven't posted in awhile as the thread had slowed down a bit, so I kept on forgetting to check it  
Daisyg, I didn't find your post offensive in anyway and I took it as coming from concern, I have often wondered about the transfer of 4 top quality embryos but I've also been following the team miracle thread for around 2 yrs and although I myself wouldn't transfer 4, the amount of ladies with higher order multiples from those transfers seem very small, usually twins or a singleton, I think I've seen about 3 triplet pregnancies from those that have posted.
I also have to admit when I had my transfer of 2 embryos and had thought it hadn't worked, I sat in my hotel room wishing that my clinic had allowed transfers of 4, for me luckily they didn't as it turns out it did work and I had twins.
I can also understand wanting to have the best possible chance of the transfer working for these other ladies and putting back as many as the clinic allows for this to happen.
For me I could not contemplate a reduction but I do not judge anyone who chooses this path, I have been on donor egg forums for a few years and my first one was a US forum and the one thing that always stuck with me from that forum was "never transfer more than your willing to carry" again this is not written from a place of judgement , but from concern for the mental and emotional place that you have to go to if you do require a reduction, I know for me, having to make that decision would do my head in  
For me the thought of twins didn't daunt me as as a pp has said there can be problems with any pregnancy at any age, nothing is a guarantee with a pregnancy unfortunately 
I have convinced my d/h to go back for a fet to collect our last 2 babies, so we will be going back next year in May and the worry and the stress of will they thaw and will it work has already started, sigh, I will be 49 and if I am lucky for it to work will be giving birth around the month I turn 50, so stressing about that as well   oh well lol


----------



## teddy7

Agree with Mels, Stacey and chooshoos.  Daisy is just highlighting the risks of multiple embryo implantation, which we all know can and does happen.  Why the furore?  She is entitled to put her views forward.  It is also pretty hurtful  to suggest she "put her time into her children" - how can we possibly deduce that Daisy does not do this?  Because her posts may be a little blunt?  Because she attends conferences?  I don't think so. No need to react with such venom.


----------



## deblovescats

I keep dipping into the thread as I'm almost there agewise! I really feel for everyone with all the struggles it's taken and I know how hard it is for ladies over 50 to try to access treatment, so it's obviously an emotive issue, but I agree with teddy, Stacey, mels and chooshoos. I'm sure daisy was only trying to point out the facts about multiples. I must admit I have read with concern about ladies having more than 2 implanted and I realise that the desire for a baby can be all consuming, but I think that sometimes that can take over our practical thoughts. I sincerely hope that this doesn't upset anyone, but I think we need to consider that everyone's viewpoint is valid.
I know how lucky I am to have DS from SET at a UK clinic. I had 2 previous BFNs at a different UK clinic, again with DD. The clinics were very clear about putting one back as they had got to the blast stage and obviously having a younger donor than my age, meant the chance of pregnancy was higher. I think the fact that the HFEA monitors UK clinics very rigorously means that they have to encourage SET, even in older ladies, as the stats go on the donor age, not the age of the recipient. I thought about the German woman who was reported in the media of having DD in Ukraine and had 6 embryos implanted - they all developed and she had sextuplets, despite already having 13 children, at the age of 56! The babies were all obviously in Special Care. The NHS is naturally very concerned about the costs both financially and emotionally for caring for very sick babies from multiple births. I know that lots of babies do very well, but the higher risks are there especially for triplets and upwards. The clinics abroad, although obviously rightly caring for their clients, don't have to pick up the tab for caring for women with high risk pregnancies and very premature babies. I was 46 when I became pregnant with DS and gave birth when I was 47, so I was under care of a consultant. In the end, my pregnancy went smoothly despite being diagnosed with placenta praevia, and I was booked for an elective C-section as a precaution. We older ladies can obviously have problem free pregnancies, but we have to acknowledge we are higher risk and to put multiples into the mix, can add to the risk. I don't mean to cause anyone any upset as I agree we all have the right to make our own decisions.
I am planning on going for another cycle at same UK clinic to try for a sibling. I'll be 48 when I have tx and if lucky, I'd be 49 when I give birth to no 2.
Good luck to anyone cycling. I do think it's great that there are some clinics which will treat ladies older than 50! 
Deb


----------



## morganna

Cooljules............nice to see u post! Good luck when u cycle again!!
M. Xx


----------



## miamiamo

deblovescats- great, keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hi all the wonderful ladies here. I do come on this forum to repay. I was on a long pause but now want to start treatment with DE. I have searched through parts of the world. Some clinics require exercise test to be done . Does anyone know where you can have this done privately. I do not want to go through my GP as it may be a long wait. 
Congratulations to all successful girls and thank you for keeping the motivation and the  thread alive.


----------



## morganna

Keisha ........go on the Cyprus /Turkey thread
And look at 'team miracle' thread
They treat any age
No unnecessary tests beforehand.
High success rates with donor eggs.
Good luck.

M. Xx


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Thank you Morganna for the advise. I will join and see how things are. Unfortunately I did go to Dogus to the other doctor before they split. I was disappointed  by the treatment. I had a BNF but what harried me was that I did not see the doctor carrying a file or writing anywhere. At the end I asked for some kind of letter to show when treatment I was given they couldn't. 
I just hope that team Miracle is different to Dogus.


----------



## babygirlforme

HELLO lovely ladies, I JUMP IN with my baby boy in my arms to say hello, thank you👄💕😚 and wish you good luck...
Best wishes to all 💕🎶💕


----------



## Mels11

Babygirlforme.....oh goodness I'm so pleased to read your update. I hugely admire your persistence after such a traumatic journey and I'm so delighted you finally got your much deserved reward. Congratulations to you and your DH on the birth of your lovely son. He will be so loved!!


----------



## Coolish

Oh wow,  congratulations! Fantastic news!


----------



## babygirlforme

Thank you 💕, thank you, thank you!!! 💕


----------



## morganna

Cograts babygirlforme
You must be so happy!
M. Xxx


----------



## posybluebird

💙💙💙💙💙💙💙😀💫🍼💘 So pleased xxxx He will be much loved and I hope you can enjoy him and know that his brother and sister know how much they are loved too and will watch this little one with glee! Well done and huge congratulations to you and yours xxx Posy


----------



## babygirlforme

Hi Morganna, Posybluebird... so nice to see you, thank you, we are also tired and did not forget his sister and brother in Heaven.

Best wishes


----------



## kathya123

All went well in Cyprus  and now have 2  heartbeats. Am 9 weeks today ( I think )


----------



## Saoirse3

Ah Kathya I am delighted for you, best of luck for the rest of your pregnancy.
I fly out on Friday, starting to get nervous.
I must admit I have found them very good so far with communication.


----------



## azanni

Congratulations babygirlforme , wonderful news   Kathya so pleased that your visit went as you planned, I hope all goes well for you .

I fly out on saturday - at last  ………...


----------



## Mels11

I'm glad that's over for you, Kathya, now you can focus on your babies and the rest of your pregnancy. Hope all goes well for you. 

Saoirse and azanni....good luck with your travels, looking forward to some more BFPs!!


----------



## Cayleen

Kathya: Two heartbeats. Am so happy for you. I google "ivf calculator 5 day transfer" to get sites that are helpful for due date calculators, etc. It is so confusing and the traditional when was your LMP does not work. 

Keisha: My last experience with TM was that the communication was not that great. I travel from the USA and Julie did not communicate with me as I needed. I was on the border about whether I wanted to even travel (So I did not push her) and then finally received an email from her regarding pick up from the airport and hotel details. This was received on the morning that I was to fly out and had to rush to finally get to the airport. Admittedly, I was flying out on a Tuesday from the US and maybe she did not account for the time difference.

Anyways, I just want to let you know my experience. I also emailed her after EC requesting an update on the quality of the embryos and she basically stated that Umit (the nurse) would have let her know if there were problems, so everything must be fine. For me traveling so far and not knowing how many embies and quality was a stressor. However, once I was there I found out I had 7 Grade A embies (they don't subgrade) and he was to send me the pics via email (which I did not receive, but did not check till later). 

However, with all that being said, Dr. F is still working behind the scenes monitoring your donor and taking care to get you the best embies. I do do like the fact that all you have to do is show up at the airport and they take care of the rest. They do schedule your hotel and pick up from the airport to the hotel, and then to the clinic, which is great. You just need to arrive to the airport and they take care of the rest, which is nice. 

I am sure if you are more aggressive with inquiries than me, then Julie would be more helpful. Dr. Firdevs has experience with working with women over 50. My experience in the clinic was great. Plus, since I am close to 50, I also considered the fact that I might have leftover frosties available after I might be over 51. I also appreciate the fact that they don't require you to do a lot of specific lab tests. I had to pay for a lot of lab tests when I had my tx in Greece since my doctor stated that he did not think the tests were necessary and would not order them. They also don't have a lot of forms to fill out or pay to have notarized, etc. In the long run, you really do not get any legal protection, no matter how many forms you sign.

They do have a poor reputation for communication, but with all that I am still planning to go back next month. However, this time I will not hesitate to cancel if my lining is not perfect and will probably do a freeze all if necessary.


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hi Cayleen
I was not talking about Dr F as I don't have experience with her. I have experience with the other Dr S at Dogus. It was not about communication rather about conduct and record keeping. I could not believe they can remember every patient without keeping notes. That is my main concern.


----------



## morganna

Great news kathya.
Good luck to all going soon.
M.xx


----------



## miamiamo

girls great job and congrat! Keep my fngers crossed for those who are still planning


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies, 

I have a question which I am hoping you can help me with . I am 53 and have been on the birth control pill for 12 months to regulate my period with the thought that I would give IVF another try. I think I will give it another try in the next 6-8 months but am thinking of coming of the birth control pill as it is giving me bad headaches.
My periods will be irregular at this point and I would like to know if it is easier enough for the clinic to being a period on to regulate my cycle or might this delay treatment? I imagine it is easy enough to do... I just don't want to add another complication to treatment and will say on the birth control pill if need be.

Thanks in advance for all your help.

Good luck for all of our journeys!

Julia


----------



## kathya123

Hi Julia

I just took cyclo progonova 1 month before as I was still having periods and it regulated me so I could liase with the donor cycle. Not sure why you took for one year? Its good to give your body a break in between the ivf..


Goodluck to azani and saoirse. Fingers crossed.  I have another scan tomorrow to check all okay after Cyprus


----------



## Saoirse3

Hi Kathya,
I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow that all is well.

I am over here in Cyprus at the moment, I have my second scan tomorrow as my lining was only 7 yesterday, they upped my dose of Estrofem. Donor egg collection tomorrow.
I must admit I am very impressed with the clinic so far.

Azani how are you getting on?


----------



## morganna

My lining was only 8
My 10 month old was the result.
Good luck xx


----------



## azanni

Hi , just checking in to say I am really happy with my first visit to TM today , they are all so lovely . All our communication has been quick and easy and payment transferred without any hitches . Umit explained all the whys about the protocol and I left feeling I was in safe hands . 
My lining is good and my DH did his thing so first steps are complete . 
Hope I get to meet you Saoirse ( I can't help wondering if you shared the taxi with us today ) . 
It feels like a dream to actually be here 😀. Xx


----------



## Saoirse3

Hi Azanni,
I was at the clinic today from 11 o'clock till around 1.30 there was a couple there with twins when we were there.
I must admit clinic are great very helpful.
Lining still not great 7.3 today, they gave me a hcg injection which will hopefully help.
Donor produced 17 eggs today, transfer on Saturday. Clinic very busy today.
Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## julia3620

Hello ladies,

Searching for all women whose periods have ceased and who are going for IVF treatment. I am trying to work out whether it is necessary for me to stay on the pill, even though it is giving me horrible side effects, as a regulator of my periods. Or, is there a medication that I can be prescribed when I go for IVF donor treatment that will allow them to synchronise my cycle with the donors.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Best wishes

Julia


----------



## Mels11

Julia, I was in menopause and wasn't on anything at all before starting treatment, then I just had oestrogen for about 3 weeks before and progesterone 5 days before transfer. All very straightforward in my case as no cycle to regulate. 
Saorise....hope your lining improves but women do get pg without optimum lining so don't worry too much. Mine was around 5mm about 10 days before ET & they upped my medication and it improved significantly. You have loads of eggs, great result! Hope the rest of your tx goes smoothly. 
Azanni....hope the rest of your stay goes well. 
Kathya...was your scan OK?


----------



## morganna

Azzanni ............good luck!!!!!fingers crossed.

Saorise.........your lining will be great DO NOT WORRY. 

Ladies...........I really needed to be relaxed and pain free for my transfer so i asked for a shot of Valium in my butt before transfer. It was painless and transfer went very smoothly with no pain. I highly recommend it. It does not affect you negatively ........and I got pregnant.  So just thought i would mention it.

M. Xx


----------



## miamiamo

morganna- great news from brave girl. Congratulations!


----------



## Stacey10

I second havig Valium for the transfer, as well as relaxing you for the transfer it also relaxes your uterus and stops any cramping which could inhibit implantation


----------



## Mels11

I looked at a load of YouTube videos before my transfer as I was nervous but they were nearly all in the US and it seems Valium is offered to everyone there. My clinic didn't offer pain relief and transfer was fine without it but I did get period type cramps. If they had offered Valium I'd have taken it, though!


----------



## azanni

Thank you  for the good wishes , it means so much , 

Saoirse,  I was there at the same time , reading my book and attempting to be calm, I would have given you a hug if I had known it was you .  Perhaps we will meet again on Saturday . 
Good luck with everything .....
Morganna  and Stacey , thank you for the tip off about the Valium . 
Oh my , i am so happy right now . 
If it helps anyone else , I have only good things to say about team miracle


----------



## Saoirse3

Hi Azanni,
I think you were sitting beside me. We were the couple with the 9 year old with us. I was wearing a pink top.
I was so nervous as I always having such blood poor lining and it was only 7.3 with dr F not impressed!

Well out of 17 eggs collected, 8 were mature and 6 fertilised!
Not great but I know all I need is one.
I agree with you the clinic are very good and hopefully we will get a miracle from team miracle xx


----------



## Mels11

Saoirse....I also had 6 fertilised (out of 10 eggs, 8 mature). I ended up with three blasts, had one popped back in and have two frosties...so I'd say it's looking great for you!


----------



## azanni

Saoirse  you have come so far and I hope this is your miracle visit . I am so heartened by Morganna's story of 8 mm lining and she has her perfect babe . 
Mels thank you , you remind us that we just need that " one " 

Yes you were next to us in the clinic  with your beautiful girl , will watch out for you on Saturday


----------



## kathya123

Thanks Mel. My scan was fine. "2 heartbeats and both same size


----------



## morganna

I beleive tccs lining was 8 too and she had twins!!


----------



## Tincancat

Yep Morganna it sure was only 8mm.  Team Miracle like 10mm tho generally it would seem success can happen with less.
TCCx


----------



## Saoirse3

Hi Morganna and Tincancat thanks so much for the reassurance.

Kathya I am so delighted for you, that's excellent news, congratulations xx


----------



## GiaBub

Hello lovely ladies

Congratulations to all for being brave and falling pregnant.....

The ladies currently in Cyprus i wish you all the very best. So looking forward to hearing how you go......I have been communicating with team miracle and so far i have been receiving relatively good time responses......

Was wondering if anyone had to take any multivitamins and or aspirin? Any recommendations on a brand?


----------



## secondchances

hi to all ,

After the last BFN and waiting for the next cycle its so heartening to read some ladies good news. On the subject of "to Valium or not" I would definitely recommend anything that relaxes you as being worth doing. I have also found acupuncture very helpful in creating a relaxed state after the transfer.


----------



## PeaPea

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to send some positive energy your way. I haven't been on here for a long time but wanted to say that we had Donor Egg IVF in 2012 and the result of it was a beautiful boy who now turns 2 yrs 9 months old in a day's time.
I am now 50 yrs old. I was 47 when pregnant and turned 48 two days after he was born. Had what they described as an uneventful pregnancy as all they expected to happen to me medically for my age didn't happen thank goodness 
So if anyone on here is considering Donor Egg IVF and is of maturer years like I was then I hope my post reassures you.

It's tough reading some of your posts and it reminds me of what a rollercoaster it all was.

KEEP THE FAITH!  

PeaPea x


----------



## miamiamo

Peapea-excellent news. I am sure you are the best and mose beautiful mum


----------



## secondchances

its good o see so many successful older mums enjoying the children they have battled for. inspires all us wannabes


----------



## deblovescats

Hi
I dip in and out of this thread - but so inspiring to read about older ladies becoming mums! 
I was 45 when started treatment, on 3rd DE cycle at 46, became pregnant and had my DS when I had turned 47. Thankfully all went well with the pregnancy - you get all the scare stories about risks to older mums and there was more monitoring, but the consultant was pleasantly surprised how well it went. I had an elective C-section due to being diagnosed with placenta praevia which can be a risk factor with older mums, but didn't have problems because of it, it was done as a precaution. He's the light of my life.
Go for it everyone
I'm now in the process of waiting to start a further cycle to try for a sibling - I'm 48 and if all goes well, would be 49 when I give birth.
Good luck ladies
Deb


----------



## morganna

I remember starting this 50's thread!
I wanted support............for us all..........
And inspiration!

When I was 57 I gave birth to my daughter. It seemed such a long long journey of stress and anguish and longing/aching for my dream to come true.

But it did!! With the help of dogus clinic in Cyprus. No age limit!!

I'm 58 now and Pippa will turn 1 this Xmas day!! 

It was a wonderful pregnancy!!!

She is perfect in every possible way. I could never have wished for more.

Don't let anything or anyone stop you from having your baby.

I am so much happier now and feel complete.

Good luck to all.

Morganna xx


----------



## Adelphi

Morganna, Thank you for your wonderfully inspirational and beautiful words reminding me of hope, ecstatic possibilities and unlimited joy. Thank you so much for your emotionally uplifting support. Adelphi


----------



## morganna

You r welcome adelphi.........
Keep going!!!  Never give up.
I wake up happy and go to bed happy.........
Never felt this happy before I had Pippa.
You will too!
M. Xx


----------



## Cayleen

Thank you Morganna for your inspiration. I just started my prep cycle and off to Cyprus again next month for my 3rd cycle this year.


----------



## morganna

Tons of best wishes and luck
I got lucky third time around!
do keep us posted.
M. Xx


----------



## azanni

Hello ladies , I have been quiet in my 2ww and just enjoying being PUPO. 

Team miracle have done it again BFP for me ❤


----------



## Mels11

Congratulations, Azanni, fantastic news


----------



## kathya123

Congratulations azani. Always brings tears to my eyes when I hear good news.


----------



## julia3620

Fantastic news Azannni, so heartening! Well done!

Julia


----------



## morganna

Azzanni


----------



## dinila

Thanks to Pedieos in Nicosia, my twin boys were born at 37 weeks on 5 Nov 2015 via egg donation and TESA.  Pedieos were great. I turned 50 in September.


----------



## chooshoos

congratulations Dinila, Wonderful wonderful news. Almost 2 weeks in hope you are getting some good rest
long and happy lives


----------



## morganna

Dinlia....amazing news. Huge congratulations.
Do pedeios have a cut off at age 50 now?
M. Xx


----------



## GiaBub

Congratulations Azzaanni & Dinila so happy for you both .....


----------



## Karen A-M

I had a beautiful baby girl 18 months ago, using double donation. I would love her to have a sibling, ideally with the same donors but the clinic I used in Spain had a cut off of 50 and she was born 2 days after my 51st birthday. Does anyone know if there's a way to use the same donors or alternatively somewhere else that has a longer cut off age. I'd prefer to use somewhere with the same laws in regard to donor information as I don't want one child to be able to trace donors when my first child can't.


----------



## morganna

Find out which sperm bank they used.

Then u can order the same sperm donor

My clinic in Cyprus use cryointernational........they have non anonymous and anonymous donors

North Cyprus have no age limit

Dogus clinic

M. Xx


----------



## kathya123

Yes Morganna the cut off in Pedious is 50 now. Changed over night with new legislation. We still have my husbands sperm there. But was a good thing as got successful with Tm and the 12 week scan on friday went fine. ( even though im  14 weeks now )


----------



## GiaBub

Hi Ladies,  
Was wandering if anyone traveled from Australia to North Cyprus for treatment & if you flew directly to Larnaca or Ercan airport directly? 

cheers,
GiaBub


----------



## morganna

Congrats kathya....
Keep us posted!!
I loved my pregnancy at age 57. 
Felt very special and very well!!
Take good care.
M. Xx


----------



## Kes67

Hi everyone

I wonder if I could join you on this thread. I'm about to start DEIVF in a few weeks (Jan 16) at GEST (Prague) full of anticipation and a teeny little bit nervous to be going again at 48 years old. 

As you will see from my signature that we lost our 5 year old DD in 2013 (she was an IVF baby too) which has left us naturally distraught and totally heartbroken. Its taken us 2 and a half years to get here but we are at the stage now where we feel we want to give IVF another go. Just one shot to see if we can be parents again. I have older twins who are 18 and a son who is 29 but the DD we lost is the only DD child me and hubby have together.

Reading such positive posts and BFPs on here really gives me hope !! 

If anyone has any advice on how to prepare the womb for DE Id love to hear what you did. 

Kes
x


----------



## secondchances

hi all, my clinic has just diagnosed uterine polyps. Has anyone out there had these and what does that mean for my chances of success? Do you know what they do about them?


----------



## secondchances

GIABUB : have been into Cyprus many times via Lanaca which is quite civilized as there are many hotels nearby so you can deal with all the hassle of the border crossing the next day. For Ercan you have to stopover in Turkey, (perhaps Istanbul not sure) as direct flights from anywhere else are not allowed. Hotels in Lefkosa (Turkish Nicosia) are not great as economy is poor. They are either really expensive or awful. More options on Greek side and walking across the border is easy. If you are staying somewhere else like Karenina then taxis can get expensive but buses are very good and cheap.


----------



## miamiamo

Karen A-M said:


> I had a beautiful baby girl 18 months ago, using double donation. I would love her to have a sibling, ideally with the same donors but the clinic I used in Spain had a cut off of 50 and she was born 2 days after my 51st birthday. Does anyone know if there's a way to use the same donors or alternatively somewhere else that has a longer cut off age. I'd prefer to use somewhere with the same laws in regard to donor information as I don't want one child to be able to trace donors when my first child can't.


Hi Karen mail eggdonationfriends.com I think they are the best source of info if refs de Good luck

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/size]


----------



## Lorsha

Second chances. I had several uterine polyps found during hysteroscopy the Dr just removed them during the hysto. I had DEIVF 3 months later and now have a baby boy. I don't know if removing them made any difference


----------



## morganna

Kes67 welcome,

I had an endo scratch the month before
Intralipids, clexane,prednisolone,

Good luck with everything.

Very sorry to hear of your loss

Keep going !!!! 

M. Xxx


----------



## Cayleen

Hello all: Went to Team Miracle again (3rd cycle this year) and finally got my results today. I miscarried one yesterday (the whole thing came out with cord attached) and went in for u/s today. It showed I still had 3 sacs, but one was in the back and not as well visualized (5 weeks and 2 days preg). Not sure if all 4 implanted and I lost the 4th or if the third sac is remnants, but it did look like a full sac. So it could be triplets!

Will go back in 2 weeks and heartbeats will definitely show. 

My HCG on 12DP5DT was 1100 and 48 hours later was 2600, so it really only doubled. I did start HPT's early and got a good faint+ on 6D, which is early. 

I did a long cycle this time with ET on CD 27 since my lining did not thicken up enough the last time. Lining was 8 on CD 10 and 10.5 on ET day. Have been doing a lot of bed rest and just relaxing at home for 2WW. I did do some lifting the day before the mc, so was feeling guilty.


----------



## Saoirse3

Hi Cayleen fantastic news congratulations, it sounds like 4 implanted and that you lost one.

What did you do different with your lining this time? I have lining issues and am going back in March for another cycle but worried again about my lining. I'm doing a donor egg cycle.

Try to take things easy now and enjoy being pregnant, it's such a marvolous time xx


----------



## FRIENDLYADVICE

Hi Cayleen, Praying for you. Don't lift anything. I blame lifting to my miscarriage. Try and rest. Good luck.


----------



## Mels11

Cayleen....congratutions, so far so good!

Just to let you know, ladies, I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 13 Dec at the age of 50 years. I had a very heathy & active pregnancy but at the end they think my placenta was starting to fail & her growth was static so I ended up with a c section & a tiny (but, touch wood, perfectly healthy) baby weighing less than 5lbs. 

Thanks for all the inspiration on this thread and good luck to all of you xx


----------



## secondchances

Mels 11 - what a lovely Christmas present. such good news. gives us all hope.


----------



## morganna

Wonderful news Mel's!!
Bet u can't beleive your little miracle is in your arms!!

Mine will be 1 on Christmas day!

Joy of my life at age 58. I feel so lucky.

Enjoy enjoy enjoy. Xxx


----------



## morganna

Cayleen
Amazing news!
Take good care and keep us posted!

M. Xxx


----------



## BerryChelt74

morganna

I wanted to wish you a merry Christmas and a happy first birthday to pippa but your inbox is full. xx


----------



## kitten106

Morganna

I've sent you message but your inbox is full .....Merry Xmas and a very Happy 1st Birthday to Pippa xxxx


----------



## morganna

Thanks so much kitten and berry
Box has been emptied now.

Merry Xmas to all

And may 2016 bring you the baby's your hearts desire !!!!!

Love,
Morganna x

P.s. had a fab Xmas day/birthday for Pippa. If anyone wants to see the video please pm me. It's on ********.


----------



## azanni

Happy New Year everyone , here's hoping 2016 brings our dreams to life ❤


----------



## azanni

Mels and Cayleen big congratulations on your happy news 😘


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

I am just seeking some information. Has any one had an endrometrial receptivity assessment ( ERA). I have had five failed cycles and this has been suggested to me. I am surprised that I haven't heard of it before and wonder if any one has had one and if it made any difference.

Good Luck to us all on our journeys; may we have many babies in 2016!

Julia


----------



## morganna

Hi Julia

I have not heard of it.
But I hope you find your answers.

Keep going!!! It's a hard journey. But with determination you WILL get there in the end. 
ALL is possible!!

I'm 58 and my little angel is upstairs sleeping peacefully! She just turned 1 on Xmas day.

I used Dogus Clinic in north Cyprus. No age cut off. And they offer PGD.

Keep the faith.

Morganna xxx


----------



## miamiamo

*julia3620* i am not an expert, but if you've failed, one of the reason might be chromosomal aneuploidy . As *morganna* says all is possible - telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/switzerland/12081475/Billionaire-Swiss-businesswoman-expecting-twins-at-the-age-of-53.html
Wish all the very best of luck and keep my fingers crossed

/links


----------



## Cayleen

Congratulations Mels on you beautiful baby girl. 

Thank you everyone for your support. I had another u/s today at 8 weeks and there were 2 strong heartbeats. Each one had 169 bpm. The third sac is still there, but not developing. Got my first baby pics. My doc is very happy for me that I am not having triplets, and I am quite happy with twins. 

Have been feeling sick most of the day, I guess because of the double HCG.


----------



## morganna

Cayleen that's great news!!
Congratulations.
Please keep us posted.
Get plenty of rest. Keep your feet up.
The 2nd trimester is much better.
Love,
Morganna.


----------



## Saoirse3

Ah Cayleen I'm so delighted for you well done.
A big hug and congratulations across the airwaves xx


----------



## Mels11

Congratulations cayleen, that's brilliant (& very exciting) news x


----------



## GiaBub

Hello lovely ladies

Congratulations Mels11 and Cayleen - happy for you both.

Sorry I haven't been on the thread for awhile. I've been preparing myself for my trip in early February to TM. Leaving in two weeks - I'm nervous but excited at the same time. 

Can anyone estimate the cost of the medication I will need post the procedure?  I want to ensure I have the finances. 

Take care xx


----------



## morganna

you can always call alis chemist and get a quote


i paid mine bi-weekly after the embryo transfer..................becuause i did not have the money upfront.


alis chemist is :  020 7790 9150
they do next day delivery for about £7 charge


----------



## Coolish

Cayleen - congratulations on your first baby pics! I've kept all mine 

Mells - congratulations on the birth of your little girl. Hope you're recovering well after your c-section and getting lots of lovely cuddles 

Giabub - I had an email from Julie at TM yesterday and she estimated the cost of meds post-transfer for 12 weeks to be around 700 euros (but I'd be following an immunes protocol). From my pregnancy a couple of years ago this probably sounds about right. I bought mine in batches though. I bought enough for just beyond the 2ww and then at BFP had a further prescription for the next few weeks. My protocol had tapering off of drugs over the weeks so this sort of made sense. I also had intralipids so the was the cost of having them administered at a local clinic too. I used Ali's Chemist too - very good service. There's also Fertility2u.


----------



## malabar girl

Happy new year everyone haven't posted for a while but still about.
Busy with 3 and almost 5 year old.
Morgananna hard to believe your little girl is 1 aready xxxx
Sending big hugs


----------



## morganna

great to see you post malabar
glad to hear children are doing well!!


im looking forward to pippa talking!! cannot wait.


Take good care
Morganna xx


----------



## Dreambaby

Hello Over 50ers!

No one will remember me. *Sigh* it has been a looong time since I last posted. Exactly a year, in fact. Nothing has changed here. No progress has taken place.

I am wondering if any of my fellow 50 pluses here ever feel completely overwhelmed by this whole thing?

I started out 2015 with some hope. That faded quickly.

We haven't done any IVF since our last m/c in late 2011. That was our second.

I am in Australia. We have two x blasties remaining from our one donor cycle. It is me that delays us: I have had health problems since our last IVF. I regained weight lost for IVF and added some more. 

*If* I could lose around 20kgs, I know my FS would be okay. I know I would feel much more comfortable....I had one BFP at my higher weight and I was terrified. I felt age+excess weight+my chronic other health probs were not a great mixture.

I have ongoing problems with a facial neuralgia which causes long periods of inactivity due to debilitating pain. This problem has not been sorted out yet, & I am about to see my 3rd neurologist. At it's worst, I need a mountain of pain relief. It leaves IVF on the backburner and us wringing our hands as now, this year is basically the last year we have (according to local ART laws) for me to be treated...I am 51 yo.

This constant race against time has been central to our IVFing since we started out almost 9 years ago. It is no way to live or be.

Ugh! I am not making sense here. I wanted to say 'hello'. I wanted to find others who might understand.  I wanted to try and make sense of these things.

I will stop here....and just say 'howdy!' I will be back and start catching up on your stories.....I know I will find some inspiration there!

Bye for now!

PN x


----------



## wannabemomagain

Dear Dreambaby,
All of us on this thread understand what you are going through. Health problems are why a lot of us couldn't get pregnant and the race against time is our commom factor. I am 53 soon and after 12 years of mc's and then clinics and more mc's or BFN we finally managed our last child. But I am aware the it could have gone the other way. Time is a factor and unless your weight is so overwhelming that is could make you sick or cause you to lose the pregnancy stop worrying so much about that aspect. Concentrate on what you can fix and then decide when and if you will continue with your embies. I know I sound mean when I say this and I truly don't mean to. But we over 50 don't have the luxury anymore of waiting and seeing. 
You need to look into your heart and see if you feel that you can do another round of IVF then you just have to go for it.  I also kept waiting and waiting in between because it's harder to go back each time to get knocked down again. Your heart and head take longer to heal. There's always that question of why me. Why won't this work. This path is  very hard and we all know how you feel.
Search in yourself and see if you really want to continue. I know I had to. I really had to make up my mind that this was really what I wanted after so many failures. I was ready to quit and I had a long hard talk with myself about our last try. I knew how things were and had to be honest enough to accept that part. We were truly lucky on our last go and our DD is now 14 months old. 
This is my happy ending and I hope that you get yours. 
T,


----------



## morganna

iknow i keep harping on that i had my one and only baby at age 57


but i just want to give you hope


it is better if you can have it younger than that of course! but i am very very happy....happier than i have ever been in my life!!!


there is no age cut off in north cyprus


do what ever you have to do to get your baby


i know that sounds very simple


but i wish you all the luck in the world and if i can ever help in any way please feel free to pm me


love


Morganna xx


----------



## Mels11

You still have time, dream baby, don't worry. I also felt the pressure you talk about and, as morganna says, none of us wanted to get pregnant in our fifties, life just happened that way. I was also being treated by a clinic with an age cut off but, had I not been successful there, then I would have moved to a clinic in a country with a higher cut off as they are just as successful. I would give yourself a deadline to try & do what you can about your health then, as wannabe says, just go for it! You never know, your 3rd neurologist might just get to grips with your neuralgia and things could turn round very quickly. Good luck!


----------



## chooshoos

I appreciate what I say might not be so popular but I do believe a balance between waiting to be in the perfect possible health/weight and just getting on with it can be important. 

For us it's been useful to set a date and limit so we know if it doesn't happen we move on with other opportunities our lives offer. I don't want to be doing this in a year from now, I don't think it's healthy for me, DH or any potential LO. 

Saying that, each of us knows our limits and they differ from family to family. 

It's a heart and head decision.


----------



## secondchances

well, here I am again looking forward to transfer day tomorrow with my clinic in Cyprus. trying to be hopefull but not too hopeful. you all know how it is. So fingers crossed and here goes another 2week bungee jump.

http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/rolleyes.gif


----------



## morganna

secondchances.........
i admire your determination
and wish you the best of luck!!
please keep us posted.
And take it easy for the first 2 weeks.
Morganna xx


----------



## GiaBub

Sending you positive vibes secondchances 
All the very best!


----------



## artist_mum

hello Ladies!

Long time no post&#8230;

hi to CoolJules and Morganna - hope you're both well and hi to the other ladies on here.

I have been off this site for a year or more but just popping back on now to say I went for your recommendation Morganna and just had a tx in January with TeamMiracle in Cyprus. Sadly it was bfn but we do have frosties, so we'll see what's next. For now, just going through the agonies of disappointment and trying to pick up the pieces.

I must say that TeamMiracle were very lovely and we had a good experience with Dr Firdev, Umit, Nicole etc (wan't in touch with Julie but she has been really helpful in past emails).

and to *secondchances* - hope all went well, wishing you the best of luck!

Artist Mum
xx


----------



## Coolish

Hey Artist! Lovely to hear from you! So good to hear of your experiences with TM. I've been in contact with them and I'm just trying to persuade my OH that we should give them a try. They seem to have some pretty good success rates xx

Good luck secondchances!

Dreambaby, don't give up hope. I certainly didn't expect to be trying (and failing) for 8 years. Most of my friends from school were having grandchildren when I had my DD at 49.  It does feel like a constant race against the clock and so many things try and get in your way and slow you down. There are other clinics that will treat you past your age - and they have some pretty good success rates. Also sometimes a change of clinic can make a big difference too. I'm also 51 and I'm looking at Team Miracle in Cyprus.

While you have periods of, as you say, 'inactivity' it might be worth investigating potential clinics that can treat you past your local cut off age. That can give you a positive feeling as you know time isn't running out so quickly and gives you back some level of control - which is sadly lacking on the IVF rollercoaster. There's also a lot of information on here that can help too - I looked at Agate's FAQ, which helped me to look at some further tests to see why I was having BFNs and chemical pregnancies. 

Also, don't forget that this thread has lots of us 'more mature' ladies who've also been through the mill so will understand if you just want to let of steam


----------



## morganna

Hello Artist Mum.......
WOW!!! i am so pleased you went with team miracle!
it took me 3 tries with them.
They really are very good.
And when you go for your frosties I am hoping for great results for you.
Well done for not giving up on your dream. It takes courage and determination.
Please keep us posted.
Love,
Morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

thanks Morganna and Cooljules - that's a nice welcome back! I appreciate it 

I did notice you were posting on the TeamMiracle string Cooljules, perhaps the best persuasion for your DH is that it really can make a nice 'holiday' trip with a bit of IVF on the side! They make it so easy for you by staying in touch whilst you just relax at your hotel and then collecting you when they need you for your appointments&#8230; it's very well organised.

*dreambaby* i used to be very unwell, for many years, and i empathise with the 'stuck' feeling, sort of held back by being unwell. And watching the world go on whilst you wait to get your health back. Also I understand that feeling of planning this and that and not finding the right time to make these things go ahead, however much you want them. I just spent a year and half between cycles and I can't really explain why that happened (or why i didn't MAKE it happen sooner) but I suspect you will know when you are ready to go for it. Trust yourself. It's hard to even think about ivf when other parts of the body aren't playing ball, so don't stress yourself with the time issue. Bizarrely I felt more pressure in my late 40s than i do now. there is not really much difference between 51 or 52 or 53 even! Take the pressure off yourself. Know you'll 'do it when it's right'- that's a good mantra! Well that's my short ramblings of support to you, i'm wishing you well and thinking of you in your journey. You can do it.

Artist Mum
xx


----------



## eliza123

Hello Everyone,

Its been a long time between posts, as 3yrs ago I was diagnosed with BC, when I was in the middle of a ET, and found a lump, had numerous ops, chemo, radio, and am all good now, alive and kicking and keen to do a FET with my frosties.
I have the all clear from my oncologist,  I'm now 53 and very keen to get started. 
I previouosly had all my treatment at Reprofit CZ, but now there's an age limit in CZ, so am looking for another clinic to help me.  I believe there a few in Cyprus, but not sure which one is better? Also I believe there is a clinic about to open in Slovakia? any info would be greatly appreciated, or suggestions.   
thank you so much.
Eliza123


----------



## morganna

hi eliza
well done on getting well again, i admire your strength and determination.
i dont know about the slovakian clinic...........sorry.


but i went to Team Miracle  Dogus Clinic in North Cyprus


there is a thread under Cyprus/Turkey on the International board


hop onto that thread...............you will get loads of info/support


anything i can do to help please PM me.


I went there and got lucky on third time.They have no age cut off and also offer PGD.


love,


Morganna


----------



## margie_may

Hi Eliza,  like you I originally went to Czech Republic,  eventually when I could do the transfer found out I was too old at 50. So worrying and confusing trying to find a new clinic  but eventually (like Morganna)  I found Team Miracle in North Cyprus,  such a lovely caring team with great success.
Get in touch, wish you all the best x


----------



## Utoo

Hi, This is my first post. I am not sure if it is going to the correct board. I am 50 years old and have been yearning for a baby since I was 22 years old. Life prevented natural attempts in my 20's and 30's however, we have been trying throughout my 40's, naturally, with clomid, 7 Ivf's own eggs and now moving onto tandem. Just completed a weeks worth of reading the over 50's thread from beginning and onto the second thread and also read much of dogus/team miracle and some of Agate's. Inspirational.
Has anyone tried tandem Ivf with a known donor when you are over 50 and with sperm donation too? Any idea of success rates? Mainly is there a clinic that will do tandem evf with a known donor? My niece would like to donate for me and I'm thinking that with us sharing some genes that it may help the embryo to stick. 
In all the treatments I've been through never had immunes tested or hidden c. I had a laporomtomy, like a ceserean, for an endometrial cyst that was the size of a grapefruit  on my left ovary in 2005 and asked the surgeon to retain as much ovarian function as possible and the left does still produce follicles, although not as many as the right. I also have fibroids and polyps but not one of the 3 different ivf clinics suggested removing them before treatment, also noone suggested a scratch. The scratch, immunes and hysterocopy are only things I've learned about since finishing treatments and reading your boards. Read a study recently that stated a hysterscopy does not increase chances, the stats are the same with or without. So now wondering whether the next step is to have immunes checked, a hsterocopy and scratch before tandem. I would love to try again with own eggs. In 2014 in the new year I set myself a complete eating, supplement and exercise routine which by the summer gave me really healthy FSH andAMH (is that right?) levels and the plan was to do several natural cycles to collect the eggs and then transfer all the embroyos when we had enough. Howeve my doctor changed and she put me on high dose regime which didn't suit me at all with some injectable drug about day 8 that really hurt and caused a reaction, which they never recognised and after that injection all the follicles stopped deveolping. At egg collection there was nothing to collect. Devastated again, especially as felt my body was in perfect place (for my age) and ready to do repeated natural cycles and I had been at my peak in the June but they kept me waiting till September. 
Because of my age when I started this IVF journey I was so grateful for any clinic that woul take me. First I saw a consultant for a small clinic who recommended by a friend had success with assissted hatching at a later age, but he palmed me off onto the LWC, had 3 attempts with them, the second devastating as eggs did not fertilise, I think it was the sperm as all the other eggs have always fertilised and this was a different donor. This was shocking as never contemplated this could happen and was at least expecting to get to the 2WW. 3rd cycle they were not sure whether to get the mature eggs to wait for the less developed ones to catch up and so timing was crucial, however at egg retrieval the mature ones were too old and the immature still immature. Moved onto Create. I liked their natural approach and would have contined with them if they had not said they would not continue trying with my own eggs. The last attempt I have already described above. 
Now I am thinking there has been such alot of time pressure trying to get cycles in before age deadlines that I think it may be better to go to a clinic where this is not an issue and where I can keep trying if neccessary. So I was thinking Serum or Cyprus. Serum have an age limit, so reluctantly that seems to be off limits. Maybe Team Miricle, it seems to have good success rates and people speak highly of it. Does anyone have any experiences that would make me feel this is not a good decision, I suppose I need to know both sides.
I am sorry this is such a long message, I shall keep them short in the future!
To summarise
Can anyone advise on tandem IVF?
Can we tandem with known donor?
Would it be wise to do immune testing, hidden c and others?
Would it be wise to do a hsyterocopy?
Would it be sensible to have a scratch?
Would it be sensible to have PGD?
Thinking of renting somewhere in Cyprus through treatments, has anyone done this or looked into it and found it to be a sensible solution to prevent the cost (both finacially and emotionally) of flying backwards and forwards?
How do you get the drugs before you go for treatment?
How do they know which drugs to give you if you haven't been for consultation?
How do they sync cycles for tandem?
Oh my I didn't realsie I had so many questions. Hope you don't mind helping me out. I cannot foresee having any further questions so shouldn't be too much of a bother after this!! 
Hope everyone is still doing well. I followed Morganna through her journey, so pleased for you xx and Butterfly Girl, hope you may start your journey again, maybe we shall meet along the way. Manderlay lots of up and downs for you too, but think you have made it now to the proud mum's club. Lots of other ladies still on the journey will keep reading, I'm at the end of 2014 so will catch up with you all soon.
Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## morganna

utoo


well done!!
you succeeded in posting!
i have PMd you.


Welcome aboard.  


Morganna xx


----------



## chooshoos

hello utoo

welcome to FF and the thread, congratulations on the next step of your exciting journey - I hope you arms and heart is filled before too long!!

I wanted to share a little in favour of DE. I have just turned 46 and have no medical problems bar Hashimitot's which is under control. Otherwise no reason not to be preggers bar being over the hill. Life got in the way and we just didnt try until a few years ago.

We recently moved clinic to Serum and I was given a 5% chance with OE at 46 with my situation, if I read your post well at 50 with your previous medical procedures etc I would say yours would likely to be much lower. Although I can appreciate the longing to try tandem it seems like such a lot to put your body and mind through for a minuscule chance. 

I would definitely suggest the tests - whats the lose? embarking on this you probably want to give it all you've got and treating any underlying issues seems like common sense and an investment of relatively little money and time. We did it and I have hidden C - I have been with my DH since 17 (he is clear) so it came along waaaaaay back and maybe even at birth. It could be the reason the last 5 cycles were unsuccessful. I am now on treatment ahead of cycle 6 / 1st Serum cycle. 

We also went for a hysto - again in for a penny in for a pound!

I am sorry not to be able to offer any comments re; known donor, I know UK clinics do this, but I guess at 50 you are past their client age limit. 

In terms of the protocol, they can probably prescribe without you being there based on your medical history, I know a couple of US ladies here who have corresponded entirely by mail until the transfer. But I would urge you, if you can to go, it means you can start a relationship with the clinic they can know you and your case better and when you go for transfer its a lot lot stressy!

there is no need for apologies on all the questions, its perfectly natural the same with the long post - I would just say if you break the text up a bit its easier for us vintage ladies to read  

Good Luck to you


----------



## Utoo

Thank you Morganna, Chooshoos and Maggiephatcat for your replies, very good to be in contact with you all. Morganna I am listening to you, just not quite accepting as yet  Will look into baby scan, thank you.
Chooshoos thank you. Am taking in what you say regarding egg donation and as you say a lot of stress and emotions to probably not succeed, but if there is a chance? It is hard to let go, but I am listening to you and resisting at the moment, but allowing myself to absorb your message. Regarding the tests I am hoping I may be able to do them all in England, not sure if that is possible, I shall make some enquiries. At the moment I am looking into staying in Cyprus until a successful outcome and thinking may go out for a scratch before the first treatment, if don't have hysterocopy, so hopefully this will be long enough to meet and get to know the team and begin to feel comfortable. Do you know if you can do another cycle immediately following the first one, as in the following month?
Ok think that is enough in one message!
Now need to look at your profiles to see where you are at, so that I can offer support to you and the other ladies going through treatment. Thank you for your kind wishes and many, many good wishes to you too


----------



## Utoo

Hi Chooshoos, brilliant you have made arrangments for hystercopy and treatment with Serum, its painfully difficult to pick yourself up each time, so here's sending you much luck for a successfull outcome. Many, many good wishes xx


----------



## Utoo

Second chances - hope your 2ww is going swiftly and sending positivity to you, may it be positive xx


----------



## Utoo

artist mum it has taken me two years to start again after the last attempt, fr too long, but as you say it is sooo painful, my thoughts are with you. This time I am determined to go back to back cycles until successful and no huge mourning depression in between, no good for me or the people I love, so debilitating. But sadly it is a process we all need to go through and despite determination it will take whatever time it takes. So please look after yourself whilst you are feeling so vulnerable. One day I shall come back on and say whether I ever managed to move on quickly or whether it still takes me months and sometimes years to recover enough to carry on! Take good care xx
Just found out how to read the messages and multi reply!
Hey Cooljules, love your upbeat post to dream baby. Good luck with your journey, I too am thinking of TM, maybe we shall be on our journey together. xx
Eliza123 fantastic you are on your way again, hopefully we can journey alongside one another. You are amazing to gather strength and keep going. I think I have it in my mind to go to Cypress now and have been looking at the island and where to stay. Let us know if you find out about Slovakia and what you think. Funny how once you start getting familiar with a place you feel reluctant to look further, even if there are other options and you haven't even spoken to the clinic yet. Good luck xx
Dreambaby yes have felt completely overwhelmed and so down after the failures and struggle to drag myself upwards and onwards, but eventully life does start getting better again and you find the strength to chuck everything at this insane cycle of hopefulness and helplessness. Toughest adventure I've ever been on, just glad now I've found you friends to share the struggle and joys with. xx


----------



## wannabemomagain

Hi Utoo,
I haven't been on very often since we finally had our baby 14 months ago. I did a tandem when I was 46 at Northern Cyprus clinic. I don't know if the clinic you were going to is the same one but I only found one that I could use a tandem cycle with. It was not successful and the process or people not very good. We had the feeling that we were only good for our money and they just wanted us out of the way once the tandem was not going to work. It's all about how your eggs mature and whether they will grow after the harvest and sometimes with the tandem you have no eggs at all. I didn't have any real issues with fertility since both my and DH have children from before so it was age that did it for us. We changed clinics and went to Tjekkia after our BFN in Cyprus and were very happy with the clinic in Prague. We eventually went to Sofia Bulgaria in the end because Tjekkia had changed the age limits.
That being said I know when you have your heart set on something it's hard to change but if you can eventually find it in your heart and mind to accept that Mother nature is not kind to women and use donor eggs you won't regret it. I didn't and I've had 3 children already. This child is the child of my heart and soul and is the most wonderful gift I've ever been given. 
Sometimes because egg donor are anonymous I think we forget what a wonderful thing someone else has done to make our dreams come true. I know how hard it is to come back from the loss. We've been through it six times and the last time was going to be it no matter what. There comes a time when the pain overwhelms the effort it takes to keep on trying.
Hope you find you baby luck and a way to make you happy.
Baby dust to all.


----------



## morganna

utoo


i am so glad wannabmomagain posted.........................thank you wannabmomagain.............
for your very informative and candid post. I think it will help utoo and alot of other women. 


I am sure you feel like i do................very very blessed to have our baby. And we want it for every other women who is yearning for one!!!


I have heard some remarkable things about Sofia clinic in Bulgaria. Apparently they really care!! and explore all problems!!


so good luck utoo in your choice.  


M. xxx


----------



## artist_mum

yes, thanks Wannabemomagain - that's encouraging to read. and what you say about the pain is true, it can be overwhelming - and make continuing very hard.

Personally i don't think i handle the drugs well at all so it takes a long time afterwards to be in reasonable state again. I wonder sometimes if others have the same reaction to the meds, it is a big part for me of putting me off trying: the failure combined with the drug issue and returning to a life with stepchildren that i don't really enjoy becomes hugely depressing. In time i guess i do bounce back, but it takes a lot out of me/my partner and i think is quite damaging for us.

*utoo* thanks for your reply and wishing you well with all your decisions. You'll find things become clear i guess when you choose a clinic but my answers in case it helps:

Would it be wise to do immune testing, hidden c and others?
I did immunes testing, found high in some things but not hugely - from what i can see they prescribe similar regardless of which results you get so for us we decided to treat empirically (i.e do intralipids, steroids without testing, just take them anyway) Also did hidden C - may be worth doing as it is just an antibiotic although a pretty strong one.
Would it be wise to do a hsyterocopy?
I had 2 hystos in Greece and in my opinion (only my opinion) they caused more problem than they solved. Although some ladies will say the opposite. For me, they diagnosed Asherman's (scarring in the uterus) which when i checked later with a A list consultant in London, he didn't find any evidence of Asherman's and i have not had problem with lining so i don't really trust the hystos that I had. Some would say that the hystos can cause problems if not done by a v good consultant, that they can lead to scarring in themselves. The consultant i saw in London said that a hysto was only useful if there was an existing problem.
Would it be sensible to have a scratch? Most consultants seem to think this helps. I had one on the last negative cycle, and didn't have one on the positive cycle&#8230; ha ha.. it'l like a lottery 
Would it be sensible to have PGD? Your choice if you want to choose gender! i think the machines now look anyway for the best embryos but i might be wrong, PGD may offer further analysis...
How do you get the drugs before you go for treatment? They send a prescription and it can be fulfilled with fertility2u. (or other pharmacy)
How do they know which drugs to give you if you haven't been for consultation? THe consultation is done from the form you fill out and i suppose they've seen loads of cases so they prescribe according to your history.

hi to everyone else, i'm struggling here to be honest but focussing on looking after myself, get myself healthy and happy again then we'll see.

Artist Mum xx


----------



## morganna

excellent advise artist mum
and i concur with everything you said!!!
very wise. but all info very true.
m. xxx


----------



## Utoo

Just typed you all a huge thank you and decent reply and lost i! Thank you wannabeamomagain and artist mum for your kind thoughts, I appreciate your empathy and experiences. I need to read through both your posts a few more times, such a lot of information to take in on this journey.
So very happy for you wannabeamomagain for actually being a mom again, so wonderful for you. 
Artist mum, take good care of you, I struggle every day at the moment and cannot see the purpose in my life, but there is beauty in this world and i am going to try again. I send you strength.
If I stayed in Girne or catolkoy would I be able to catch the bus back to Leftkosa, to the clinic? I am thinking of staying for several months until I get a positive result, is there a place you would recommend staying, I remember Morganna was thinking of staying long term (over 50's part 1), did you ever follow this plan? Is it possible to do a second cycle as soon as you get a negative blood test?
Hope you are all well and either tired and esctatically happy with your babies or keeping a flame of hope alive alongside me on our road to motherhood xxxx


----------



## daisyg

Hi Utoo,

I just wanted to say that you could use a known donor in a UK clinic, but you would need to investigate now as you are reaching the cut off age for some clinics (some may do over 50 with DE and known donor but you would have to look at the HFEA website to find a clinic). You and your niece would obviously need counselling before proceeding as it is essential for known donation (or any donation for that matter!). You could also use an egg donor in the UK and the advantage is for your child to have a chance to identify the donor when they are 18.

You cannot use a known donor in most European clinics as they only use anonymous donors. Not sure about the USA with your niece, but you certainly get lots of donor info. in the US and they do treat over 50s. Some European give more donor information than others and that is something to think about?

As mentioned by other posters, some extra testing before cycling would be a good idea. Those tests would include, sperm, uterine, thyroid, clotting, autoimmune, infection and immune. There is information on testing here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Utoo, I know how hard it is to move on to DE when we just want that last chance with our eggs. But I will be straight with you and tell you that there are no recorded cases in the world of successful own egg ivf at the age of 50. I had six ivf cycles, 3 own eggs and 3 DE between ages of 43 and 45. My success came using donor embryos in Spain and I now have 9 year old twins and am 56!!

I would definitely recommend some counselling if you feel you need some closure around the very difficult issues of giving up your eggs/genes. You want the best chance of success, and that is egg donation!

Best to you,

Daisy xxx


----------



## bundles

Hello ladies   I'm posting on behalf of a friend of a dear FF. She's almost 52 so wondered where she could still get treatment? I know Cyprus have looser rules but which clinics specifically, or anywhere else ?
Thank you all  
Xx


----------



## Saoirse3

Hi Bundles, Team miracle in Cyprus has no age limit and they are a fantastic clinic and getting really great results too it seems.
I was there in Oct and going back in March.


----------



## Mels11

Hi bundles, there are a small number of clinics in the UK where you can have DEIVF up to the age of 55years. I think they are in Glasgow, London and Wales. I'll try and get the details for them if your friend is interested but I'm guessing they will cost a lot more than overseas clinics and probably with worse success rates, but if a known donor is important then it's an option.


----------



## morganna

Bundles....I will second TM.........in north Cyprus

Check the thread out under international section.......Cyprus/Turkey

No age limit............PGD

Great results.

M. Xx


----------



## bundles

Thanks all  

Tbh Mel she's in Spain but I guess the UK is doable. As you say though, they'll be more expensive.

xx


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

I last posted just on a month ago. A lot has changed. I took all your advice and support to heart. I am currently in Thailand visiting a clinic. Okay, it's not a infertility clinic, rather a weight loss & exercise clinic!! I will be here for around a month. The cost of flying here & staying so long was about the price of half the time back home in a similar program. The decision to do this was made suddenly. There have been a few hiccups along the way, but essentially I am having some success. If things continue to go well I will be looking at making an appointment to see my fertility specialist to coincide with my return home. Wish me luck?

DB x


----------



## deblovescats

Hi inspirational ladies!
I keep dipping in and out of this thread but thought I'd make a leap and join you all properly! I'm 48, and soon be 49! 
Congrats to all the ladies who've had success and good luck to everyone else.
AFM - I had 2 failed cycles with DD (one fresh, one FET) (decided to go it alone as no luck meeting my Mr Right!) at LWC - decided on a change of clinic as felt the follow up wasn't very thorough. I had hoped it would work as we know stats are better for DE. I had a break and then went to CARE - can't rate them highly enough! I had another cycle of DD in 2013 and got an amazing BFP! This resulted in my gorgeous boy who's 19 months old. I also got 3 frosties. I feel so blessed to have him and have never regretted going for DE. Utoo - I know it's hard to let go of OE but it is practically impossible at 50! You need to grieve for this and then let go and move on to DE if you want a good chance of a baby. Don't mean to upset you. I was 45 when started treatment, and was given odds of 5%. As single and funding myself, couldn't afford to try this, wanted best chance of a baby. I have never felt differently about DS - it's amazing the number of people who think he looks like me! 
I had a cycle cancelled in December due to developing a follicle, but gone again in Jan/Feb. Had 3 frosties from cycle so had FET on 10th Feb. Embryo thawed successfully and I felt very emotional when I got the call from the embryologist - it just felt like my baby that I was giving a chance of life. I am now officially PUPO - OTD is 23rd Feb and counting down. I have been feeling nauseous and vomiting so tested early just in case. Got a BFN on day 7 then day 8 and 9 got a faint BFP! I have become a serial tester! With DS, I got a BFN on day 9 and then day 13, got a BFP. So I'm cautiously optimistic, but know it's early days.
Will update you all
Deb


----------



## morganna

Debs

Looks like you have done it again!!!!!

Well done!!

  

Congrats and please keep us posted.

M. Xxx


----------



## Utoo

Thanks daisyg for all your advice very much.


----------



## Utoo

And thanks Deb. Hoping your numbers are rising xx


----------



## Sasha2016

Afternoon everyone, hope you all had a good weekend. 


I've been advised by Team Miracle in Cyprus that a TSH of 2.5, preferably 2, is reccomended for a successful  conception. Mine is 3.1 but my GP won't prescribe the recommended dosage of 50mcg of Levothyroxine, as she says I don't need it, as my result is only borderline.  I haven't told her that I'm intending doing DD as I like to keep my IVF stuff private. I'm trying to keep costs down, so although it's understandable that she's reluctant, its annoying nonetheless. 


I was just wondering if anyone has has experienced an elevated TSH problem and, if so, how you resolved it and how quickly? 


Saha


----------



## chooshoos

Hello Sasha, 
I have hashimotos and on 100th of levothyroxine. 
I am trying to reduce the dose by using natural alternatives and do far have had success with selium (supplement or brazil nuts) and a gluten free diet, this might help you nudge you below the 3

Good luck!


----------



## daisyg

Hi Sasha,

You really do need to be between 1 and 2 before cycling. Is it possible for your GP to refer you to an endocrinologist or make a private appointment as they tend to be more up to date with thyroid and fertility. You could of course just change GPs to find a more sympathetic one?

There is a good thread of FF about thyroid issues which may be helpful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283032.0

Best of luck,
Daisyxxx


----------



## Sasha2016

Chooshoos - thanks for this - I looked up the symptoms for Hashimotos and I reckon I may well be suffering from that actually, so I'm going to get it checked out. 


Daisyg -  I agree and I think the easiest is to get referred to an endocrinologist or simply go private. 


When I did an OE cycle at The Lister 5 years ago, I don't remember them testing for thyroid, so I'm actually feeling quietly furious that this may have been the cause of my failed cycle. Too late now, but I feel like ringing them to ask if they routinely test for this or not.   


I've found the thyroid thread and it's very helpful - if not a bit overwhelming too!


----------



## deblovescats

Hi everyone
Thanks for the kind words
Good luck to everyone cycling.
AFM - it's OTD today and I have tested with a definite positive so I'm very happy, but obviously I'm taking it one day at a time and keeping everything crossed. I let the clinic know and they're going to send me out an appointment for a 6-7 week scan and a prescription for meds.
Deb


----------



## Sasha2016

Morning all, 

Just got back from having my first scan with Babybond, and been told that I have two fibroids that could affect implantation - particularly an intracavity one (ie., growing within the actual uterus lining). This is bad news as this could really affect my pregnancy chances. So that, along with an elevated thyroid count of 3.1, is really starting to make me wonder whether this is nature's way of telling me I'm just too old for this game now. (I'm 50). It just seems as though I'm hitting hurdles already and I haven't even started. 

I do get motivation from many of the wonderful pregnancy successes among the older ladies on here and I'd love to fulfill my dream of a child through DD, but these hurdles right at the start make it all seem a bit insurmountable. 

I guess other older women have overcome hurdles and gone on to have happy pregnancies, but it all seems a bit elusive for me today!   


Hey ho...


----------



## morganna

Hi Sasha
I know what it's like to overcome hurdles.
There always seemed to be so many while I was waiting for my turn to have a baby.
I never gave up hoping.

First you have to see what can be done for the thyroid then the fibroid! Or check both out simultaneously and gather info to prepare yourself as to what you are going to have to do to have your baby.

I had mine at 57. But I hope you get yours sooner!!!!

Pippa is 14 months old now and only JUST sleeping thru the night. And she is full on during the day!!

Keep on going........I know its very very hard. But you WILL get there!

What clinics are u considering?

I hear Serum is the best. But dogus worked for me and many others........they have no age cut off.

M. Xx


----------



## Coolish

Sasha - don't give up. Contact Serum . They can treat you up to your 51st birthday. They are brilliant with getting back to the basics and checking out the 'baby room' as Penny calls it. I have had a hysteroscopy over there twice and the hospitals are so good and the Greek surgeons really know their stuff!  If you contact Serum with your situation, I'm sure they can help with a plan of action. I have 5 or 6 fibroids but luckily they aren't in the way of implantation, but I had to have 'dead' lining removed in my hysto.


----------



## deblovescats

Hi sasha  - sorry you're having a tough time - as the other ladies say, just keeping trying and it can all come good.
I have 2 small fibroids - fortunately they're not intruding into the cavity, but I managed to get pregnant before and to carry a pregnancy. They don't cause me any problems thankfully. 
Good luck
Deb


----------



## Sasha2016

Hi all and thank you so much for your kind words - it really did make me feel better in my moment of gloom! 

Morganna - 57 really is impressive and gives me great hope! I'm going to be 51 very soon, so Serum is not an option unfortunately, due to the age cut off, so I'm looking st Cyprus. I've been in contact with Team Miracle and I also see that Bahceci get good reviews. I know Dogus looks good, and wondered if were you treated by Dr F before she moved to Team Miracle? I have read your posts and they have been very motivating, so thank you! 


Cooljules - thanks for your nice message - as I say, Serum is out of bounds due to age, unfortunately. 
Deblovescats - thank you for your encouraging words. Yes, it does depend where the fibroids are and I'm glad that they aren't causing you problems.


Anyway, I've contacted the surgeon who operated on me 5 years ago when I was first diagnosed with fibroids (these are new ones - grrrrrr) and I'm going to see what he says, in terms of whether removal is feasible or not and how much. 


I went to have my bloods redone for thyroid this morning, and I'll see if I can get referred to an endocrinologist. 


So all in all, feeling tentatively more cheery and I guess it's a case of one step at a time. I'm just aware that I don't really have the luxury of time to get everything sorted slowly, as I would prefer. Trying in your 50's really puts the pressure on, timewise. 


Thank you again everyone for your support - it's much appreciated. 


Good luck and keep posting how you're all getting on. 


Sasha x


----------



## Coolish

Sasha - I'm akso going to Team Miracke soon due to Greek age limits  You sound like you have a great plan of action


----------



## morganna

Sashah.........yeah!!! So glad you are feeling more positive now.
Yes I went to dr f before she moved!

Tell Julie I said hi.........I visited her home. She is great. Tell her Pippa's mum said hi. She knows me. Of course not by morganna.  

You will be in good hands.

M. Xx


----------



## ciaelle

Congratulations Dolly
Morganna, i'm pleased to see you are so happy with your little girl
Good wibes to all of you
Can you tell me if treatment is authorized for single women in England (london) and at 52 (what is law ?) Thanks


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ciaelle - yes fertility treatment is legal for single women in the UK - there used to be a law saying that they had to consider the welfare of the children which was taken to mean having both a mother and father. However, I think it was about 9-10 years ago, it was changed  - and the welfare of the child was given a broader meaning. As long as you can care for the child that is fine.
I'm single and have a DS and am currently pregnant 5 w and hoping all goes ok. 
AFM - I have a pregnancy scan on 14th March - getting nervous now but excited too ....
Deb


----------



## ciaelle

Deblovscat, thanks for your answer . i planed to try Gennet in London but in fact, had answer yesterday, i'm too old (52) For Slovakia,too old too....So, i think i will have to go to Cyprus, although it's more expensive and i would be more confident if i went to a clinic which is used to transfer just one embryo..Good week end to all of you


----------



## Sasha2016

Morganna - yes, I certainly will pass on your regards to Julie. I'm not quite at the stage of opting for one clinic over another in Cyprus, although I think the choice is between Team Miracle and Bahceci. Reading the comments on here, both seem to get good reviews. 

Ciaelle - I know that the London Women's Clinic treats single women up to age 55 for DE (cycle needs to be finished by then, they said). That's the only one I'm aware of.  In the UK, you don't have egg donor anonymity of course, which may or may not be what you want. They told me that a DD cycle costs in the region of £12,000. 

I was just wondering whether those of you intending to use clinics abroad, got your blood tests done here in the UK initially and whether you went to a private IVF intermediary for overall advice and check-ups first?  (I see refs to Mr Lavery in Harley St for example). 

Julie at TM in Cyprus recommended getting thyroid and a scan to check for fibroids etc, but what about any other tests? It's clearly wise to get as much tested as possible before going abroad, to avoid disappointment. But most GP's are unlikely to want to spend money on over 50s women trying to get pregnant I would have thought, so I'm presuming the only solution is to go private. I can get advice from the clinics in Cyprus directly, but I still need to get prescriptions for medication, and it seems unwise to take drugs without a face to face chat or being monitored by an IVF professional in the UK.

Just wondering what course of action, over 50s women getting treatment abroad, have done to resolve this? 

Sasha


----------



## Mels11

Sasha, my GP ran a health MOT on me, which included a whole range of blood tests, including for STDs & an ECG. I was honest about my plans and she was supportive but I think I got lucky that she's so open minded. But a lot of doctors offer general MOTs for anyone over 40yrs so it might be worth seeing if your surgery does....maybe also check out the NICE guidelines? I also had fertility scans with Babybond who have branches all over the UK &, when pregnant, a blood test with thisismy. 
I was in menopause & the only drugs I was given were HRT at higher doses so I felt comfortable without monitoring. But having been on this forum for over a year, I've only come across women with minor side effects & some are having a lot of different drugs so the chances are you would be fine....but it depends how comfortable you feel. 

Cialle, I think GCRM in Glasgow will also treat with DE up to the age of 55yrs.

Debs....good luck with your scan.


----------



## Coolish

Hi Sasha - I've been abroad a few times to a couple of different clinics. My doctor wasn't as helpful with tests. What blood tests do you need? I've not had any specific ones related to IVF done before flying over. You can get tested for free for STDs etc from a GUM clinic. Privately it probably wouldn't cost too much either, although tests are generally cheaper abroad. I had a smear test done here in the UK. The Spanish clinic required a mammogram but that was much, much cheaper to have done there. I had scans done at UltrsoundDirect and a local clinic - Ultrasound is much cheaper and very good. 

Regarding drugs, I would usually get a prescription from the clinic. Serum and TM will send an emailed prescription and some of the online chemists will send your meds based on this. The Spanish clinic was a bit of a pain and I'd have to wait for the paper prescription to arrive, but you could take it to any chemist, such as Asda who are cheap for IVF meds. 

Don't forget you are being monitored by an IVF professional, it's just they aren't based in the UK. Many clinics will do a face to face chat via Skype and some like you to go over for a consultation visit before starting treatment. I've never used an intermediary and have always dealt directly with the clinics. I've had better monitoring and care and attention from the non-UK clinics than I ever did with a local UK-based clinic


----------



## Sasha2016

Hi Mels11 and Cooljules and thanks for your replies. I guess I was thinking that even if I get a clinic in Cyprus to send me a prescription for Levothyroxine to reduce my TSH for example, I can't keep asking my GP to retest my levels, as she doesn't think I should be on it anyway. So I guess the only answer is to go through a private endocrinologist in the UK, which is going to get costly. I've also seen posts from other older woman on here, who say that it's important to get tested for clotting and antinuclear antibodies etc, before having donor eggs, to decrease the risk of miscarriage - none of which I can see my GP agreeing to test. So I'm just wondering whether I need to see an IVF expert here in the UK who can do any necessary tests, before I commit to costly IVF abroad. 


Sasha


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Sashsa 
www.thisismy.co.uk will do most of these tests if you are in the North of England. I'm sure similar places exist down South. Then all you have to do is get the results sent to your overseas clinic for interpretation. Agates thread has a list of places that do blood tests and scans etc. You can find it under the Greece page and is titled help please - list of scanning, blood and pharmacies. If you type 'list of scanning" in the search box of the main forum it will come up.
TCCx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## morganna

i was lucky............i didnt have any tests.........
i had a scan to check things out and had a few small fibroids but no where near the wall of the womb so dr. f was able to transfer the embies away from the fibroids.


i did have an endo scratch the third cycle


i know someone that had a cycle with no endo scratch and got a bfn


so second cycle she had a scratch and they found she had fluid in her tubes that would leak .............so any pregnancy would have resulted in miscarriage.


If she had known that the first time she would have saved over 6000 euros.


the good news is she had an op to removed the fluid and went on to have a bfp the next try.


so in her case she needed that endo scratch 


her case is probably very unusual because i have not heard of it before.


hope that helps in some way!


m. xx


----------



## Sasha2016

Tincancat - thank you for pointing me in the direction of that thread. I've had a quick look and it's helpful. 
Morganna - re your friend and the wasted euros due to lack of investigation/testing - that's exactly why I'm keen to make sure I get as many tests as I can, before starting any expensive IVF treatment. 

I did an OE cycle at the Lister years ago and I'm pretty sure they never tested for thyroid as I don't recall any discussion of that. I reckon my thyroid was high back then, so in my view I spent all that money and endured a lot of heartbreak which might have been avoided if the right tests had been done in advance. That's why I'm keen to try and ensure that I have as many relevant tests as possible. 


Thanks for all your helpful comments everyone - much appreciated!


----------



## morganna

good luck sasha
you will get there.............
its a question of ticking this and that off..............then you are set to go!!
wish you the best of luck on your journey.
Please keep us posted.
m. xx


----------



## Skiwizard66

Hi Ladies 

Boy do I feel at home here as I near the Big 5-0!!! Thank you for starting this thread. Very happy! 

Everything you need to know about me is in my signature. Currently still waiting for AF to show then we can get cracking on some further testing before heading back to Zlin, Czech Republic for either a FET with our last Day 6 hatching embryo or a new fresh donor cycle.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and perhaps cycling together to achieve our dream(s).
 

Hi Debs, Daisy, Chooshoos and Stacey from other sites and threads I'm on. 😊


----------



## Stacey10

Hey skiwizzard !! Fancy seeing you here   you should pop on over to our little zlin thread as well in the international/Czech part of the forum


----------



## Skiwizard66

Hey Stacey, hun. Small World lol.   I was on this site when I was trying for my twins back in 2007. I actually forgot all about it until recently and then I popped back on again when trying my 2nd DE IVF. I think I went with the US FF because I was charting and temping etc.

I will definitely nip across and say hi on the Zlin thread.


----------



## Skiwizard66

Stacey can you pls send me a link to it. 

I'm getting so side-tracked looking for it. I keep joining other threads as I look through lol.


----------



## Dreambaby

Hi Everyone!

I hope you don't mind, but I am reposting this....I think it originally got lost in an avalanche of good news posts a couple of weeks ago when I first posted it. This is me....first step in dragging myself back into this IVF business:

I last posted just on a month ago. A lot has changed. I took all your advice and support to heart. I am currently in Thailand visiting a clinic. Okay, it's not a infertility clinic, rather a weight loss & exercise clinic!! I will be here for around a month. The cost of flying here & staying so long was about the price of half the time back home in a similar program. The decision to do this was made suddenly. There have been a few hiccups along the way, but essentially I am having some success. If things continue to go well I will be looking at making an appointment to see my fertility specialist to coincide with my return home. Wish me luck?

DB x


----------



## Utoo

DB you can do it, keep going and you will be successful x


----------



## Mels11

Good plan Dreambaby, how are you getting on?


----------



## Saoirse3

Hi Dreambaby,
That's great news you are doing so well, mind you I think we all feel better having lost a few pounds!
I also think it all helps when doing a cycle if you go into it feeling good you have happy vibes going around your body rather than feeling defeated before you even start. 
I really hope you get the results you desire and that thus all helps you achieve a BFP in the coming months xx


----------



## morganna

Well done dreambaby!!
Keep us posted.
M. Xx


----------



## MillyMollyM

Hi 

Can anyone recommend any clinics abroad please in either Europe or the USA? I'm 48  now but may need to transfer embryos out of the UK. Lot's of clinics will only keep them up until I reach 50 and since we're looking for a surrogate we may need a bit longer.

Any ideas or experiences would be really welcome.

MMM


----------



## ciaelle

Millymolly, no idea, but others will probably help.
Eliza 123, your message box is full .


----------



## julia3620

DB, well done you for taking good care and loving yourself, allowing yourself to go for your dream.... it takes such courage and you can do it!


----------



## morganna

millymolly.....sorry i have no knowledge of that.............but hope you find everything out.
Good luck and keep going!
M. xx


----------



## Maxx

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you? I am 53 and hoping to do DE IVF in May or July, probably with Team Miracle in Cyprus. My scans came out normal for my age (and being post-menopausal) so everything o.k. there YAY but I just had a terrible shock when I got my thyroid levels as THS is 6.34 and T4 12.4. 
Sasha - I was reading your posts about your fibroids and THS levels of 3.1 and feeling sympathy for you, never thinking my own thyroid levels would be so high! On the advice of another lady on the thyroid thread I just read the NICE guidelines for hypothyroidism, particularly for ladies trying to conceive and they seem to say that NHS doctors should supply prescriptions for Levothyroxine. Here's what it says (high levels under 10):
"All women with subclinical hypothyroidism who are pregnant or planning a pregnancy and are not receiving levothyroxine treatment should be started on levothyroxine therapy while waiting for referral to a specialist."
and here's the link: http://cks.nice.org.uk/hypothyroidism#!scenario:3
So maybe we should both print that out and take it to our GP's - I know you said earlier that you were reluctant to tell your GP about your IVF plans but what we're doing is not ILLEGAL!!!! I too am reluctant to talk about it but it would save some money going through the NHS! Worth a try anyway!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sasha2016

Hi Maxx and welcome! Funnily enough I've just got my new blood results from the doc (she compromised by suggesting a retest) and my TSH was down from 3.1 to 2.34. This is still too high but better than before. I did read on here that it's important to get your TSH done in the morning (the earlier the better), and to drink only water (no food as this raises TSH levels). My T4 was 9.6 so your result is better I think as it's mid-range.

I [/size]saw your helpful link and I probably will go back to my GP and insist on a referral. Re telling her what I'm doing, it's just that I'm quite a private person and always worry that work might get to see my medical notes (as well as a nosy ex boyfriend who is a doctor), so I even kept my OE cycle at the Lister that I did years ago completely separate from my GP. The downside as you rightly say, is that all these blood tests add up, taking precious financial resources away from the actual IVF treatment. Some women on here have had success being open with their GP's and it seems to have paid off. Others less so. 

There's a very good investigations and immune thread on the forum which deals with the whole thyroid issue and getting help from GPs and is well worth joining as there is plenty of very helpful advice on there.

I'm more concerned about my intracavity fibroid as I really really don't want more surgery. The thyroid issue seems more easily solvable. My GP did test my TPO antibody level too and it was normal ( no active autoimmune process) and I would recommend that you get that tested too on the NHS just to be sure.

I can't deny that I do feel self conscious of my age. My boyfriend keeps telling me I'm too old (he wants nothing to do with any of this) which is why I'll be doing DD but it does make it a lot harder!

Let me know how you get on.

Sasha  [/size]


----------



## Maxx

Hi Sasha, so happy that your THS levels are down. From reading the thyroid thread it looks like you can get it down to the right levels quite quickly by taking the levothyroxine at a low dose. 
With regard to getting my levels down, I have already made an appointment with Dr. Gyorgy in London. I am also thinking about getting a BUPA referral to Dr. Leslie as I am on BUPA through my husband. My husband is not fully on board yet with the idea of having a baby but I am working on it! I am very happily married so I wouldn't just go ahead and do it on my own. I need his co-operation for that anyway as he needs to do his bit! 
I told him about my thyroid results which actually make a lot of sense to me now as I have a lot of hypothyroid symptoms like fatigue, brittle nails, etc. so, in any case, it is important to solve this problem regardless of IVF.
I too am starting to cut out gluten although I don't eat that much anyway. I have also cut out sugar and will try the dairy free now that I know I have a thyroid problem.
I have also had big problems for the last year with acid reflux which is under control for the most part due to dietary changes. Apparently acid reflux can be another symptom of hypothyroidism.
Re: your fibroids - I wish you the best - there are some books on the internet that claim to be able to get rid of fibroids through diet. Is that even possible? 
I also am a very private person and only told the doctor, 'I am thinking of doing IVF' just as the appointment was finished and I was asking for extra blood tests to be done. I don't think she wrote it down and, as she sees so many patients, hopefully she won't remember it.
Wishing you the best of luck with everything!


----------



## Cayleen

Dreambaby~ Congratulations on your current program. I too was concerned about my weight prior to my last IVF. My BMI was 31. I went ahead with tx at TM and now pregnant with twins at 16 weeks. Didn't want to keep waiting. My weight has stayed the same since prego, so technically I have been losing. Have not had much appetite, so have been going with that for now to keep from gaining too much. I just wish I had exercised more and gotten into better shape. I did a lot of "bed rest" the first month or so and still try to take it easy, but get tired easily. I can barely walk around in stores for shopping.  I went for a walk yesterday and my abdomen got very hard and relaxed when I rested. Not sure if that is good or bad.

Millymolly~ Unfortunately a surrogate is very expensive in the US. The fee to the surrogate is about $30,000USD, as well as legal fees, medical expenses, and clinic fees. Westerners previously went to India, but India has recently changed their laws and no longer allow surrogacy to foreigners. Also, shipping frozen embies or sperm long distances can cause fractionation. The ascending/descending causes expansion/contraction. My first cycle failed due to fractionated sperm which I had shipped from the US.


----------



## Skiwizard66

Hi Ladies

How are you all. Any news?

AFM Still bleeding so it looks like a D&C is on the cards unless this turns itself around in a weeks time. Fingers crossed.

Ive been looking into Clinica Unica in Brno, Czech Republic as an alternative Clinic to try a third fresh cycle at. They have all my info and paperwork and am waiting to hear back from them. Not much they can do until AF arrives. Come on witch, show your ugly face.  

UPDATE: 

I think AF has arrived!!! Heavy bleeding 'out of the blue' the past 2 days and so I'm taking it that AF has finally arrived after finding out we lost our heartbeat in December.

So our flights are booked and we head out to Zlin, Czech Republic next weekend to get our further testing done. If it isn't AF then we will have to head out again another time to get my Hysteroscopy done.


----------



## Skiwizard66

Oh apparently it isn't AF.  After scrolling the internet until 2am (oops!) you need to have 20 bleed-free days after a miscarriage for it to be classed as AF and I've not had one day so its a false alarm. 

Oh well, at least I get a break away and we get some blood tests done. Better than sitting around doing nothing.

DH and I can go together next month.


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hi Ladies
I have been scarce for a long time. I am still battling with y fibroids. I posted a long post on the fibroids board. I am in a dilemma of choosing where and how to get them removed. I have seen two specialist suggesting different approach. Not sure which one to go for. One suggested minimal surgery may be with hysteroscopy and another open myomectomy. Not sure what to go for. My heart will go for the minimal surgery but worry if not successf. Having said that the cost of all this is a lot also time to wait after open surgery before IVF is long. On the other hand I want them out of the way before I can try the IVF. 
Sacha how far are you on the fibroid bit.?


----------



## morganna

Hi Keisha

What size are they and what type are they?

M. Xx


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Hi motganna
They are multiple largest 2cm .There is a type 1  sub mucosal ones distorting the cavity. That is as much as I can tell. I am waiting for the report to come.


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Keisha,

If I were you I would go for the open myomectomy. If you have multiple fibroids hysteroscopy may not remove them all. I had an open myo and it was a complete success. I was told for years that I had 3 fibroids and they were not causing my multiple IVF failures as they were supposedly not distorting the cavity. However I actually had 16 fibroids and one was 4 cm and was making a dent in my cavity! No wonder my embryos did not implant. I had the surgery at Parkside Hospital in Wimbledon by Professor Isaac Manyonda. I would recommend him to anybody. My recovery was very quick and I was back at work after three weeks!

15 months after my open myo I had my final IVF cycle and that resulted in my beautiful twin girls. 

Best of luck to you!

Clara xx


----------



## morganna

Wow Clara Rose
what a wonderful story!!
how do you manage with twins?
I see you are 50 or was 50 when you had your twins?
I am 58 now and my 1 year old is sitting in her high chair.
Its hard work with one!! but of course i adore her .
She is my world. 
I am widowed ...........so single like you too.
But i have an au pair  


Keisha i hope clara roses message cheered you on.


Skiwizard
best of luck....keep us posted.


M. xx


----------



## Searchingformiracle

Clara Rose  what an inspiration story and morganna indeed this forum always gives a ray of hope. This forum is my only true friend on this journey.
Sometimes you need someone to spell the obvious. I am now convinced open myomectomy. I am finding a way of telling or taking time off work. Last time I anted to take time for hysteroscopy I just said I have appointment for elective procedure they said you have to take it as your annual leave.
Anyway I will se what they come up with.
Clara Rose did I anyone get scared that you had uterine op and you have twins.


----------



## Clara Rose

Hi Morganna,

I was 50 when I had the twins, I have just turned 51. It is very hard work with twins however I have my Mum to help and family nearby so it has been manageable. I can't imagine life without the girls now. I'm glad you are enjoying life with your little one. I really don't think it makes any difference how old you are when you become a mother, as long as you are relatively fit and healthy. It's great that there are clinics that will treat the over-50's. 

Keisha, I was a bit nervous about carrying twins after my op, however there were no problems. I had an elective C-Section at 35+6 as they did not want to risk uterine rupture. I was fine with that, and the girls were born safe and well.

Best of luck!

Clara xx


----------



## Baby powder

Hello ladies.
Just wondering if I could join you here. I'm 49 and recent had a mmc at  7w 5d. Coming to terms with that now  but I thought I would test on a clearblue advanced fertility monitor . I set it up from the first day  from my d&c . It ask 
s you to test on 9 day which is today.  I have had the monitor  for about year  and never had a  peak  only highs.  Today  on the first  test I have  a peak. Could  I really  be ovulating is there  a chance I could actually get pregnant  or am I grasping there. Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Skiwizard66

Hi Kimmy. Welcome. 

I'm in the same boat as you. Im 49, just had a mmc, also a mc before that too, so having further testing done to find a cause.

We are able to still ovulate at our age, (I still ovulate every month) but our eggs aren't much cop as they're more than likely too old and chromosomally damaged, unless you're one of the lucky ones who still produces golden eggs. I hope you are. 

My pregnancies were the result of donated eggs so its a bit different to your situation.

I wish you every success and although yes a pregnancy can occur, you've already proved that it does happen, but its more than likely to end in a mc because of the age of the eggs. I'm sorry. 

Most of the ladies here are donated egg mums.

AFM. My GP did a pregnancy test and an HCG blood test and both are negative (less than 2 on the HCG) so it was AF last week and so my Hysteroscopy is booked in at Zlin for Monday along with various blood tests for DH and I.

At last we can move forward with our frostie, if its a viable one after all the tests.


----------



## morganna

wow clara rose

you have done well and continue to!! 

i must say that for me.....when i was 50......i had more energy then when i was 57 and gave birth.

i originally was pregnant with twins but one did not make it at 9 weeks.

But to be brutally honest.......i would never have been able to handle it. I simply would not have had the energy.

My little one now is FULL ON. And i want to give her all that i have ...............time and money.

So it was a blessing i had the one baby.

But i say to all older women...GO FOR IT!!!

I am the happiest i have ever been in my life.

Skiwizard and Kimmie

I would say that the only real course to go ahead with to have a baby would be donor eggs at age 49.

Its hard to give up on your own eggs, but dont wait too long. Life is short.

Morganna xxx


----------



## Skiwizard66

Morganna it's just Kimmie, I have no intention of trying with my own eggs, not now. I've moved onto to DE but even they don't always work.


----------



## morganna

my apologies skiwizard  
heres hoping this year things will turn around in the right direction for you.
Its like a maze!! but you will get there in the end.


M. xx


----------



## secondchances

morgana, you do give me hope that sometime things can turn out well. very down at the moment waiting to start a new cycle but AF just disappeared since the scratch. don't know what is going on have continual belly aches and feeling rough. but reading your posts always makes me think about the happiness a child can bring and why I must hang in there. I am doing this on my own in my mid 50's like yourself and sometimes its a lonely road.

also a 'woo hoo' for clara rose, brilliant news


----------



## julia3620

Congrats Clara Rose

Second Chances,

I hope you feel better soon. It is hard to keep the faith but like you I find reading the posts inspirational and help keep me going. I follow some of the Cyprus threads and they also help me realise that it is possible.
I will be 54 in a few months and trying to gear my energy up for my sixth attempt. It is hard to keep going but then I think about the possibility of not having a child/children and feel I must give myself every chance.

I do hope you feel a little brighter soon and hope you have support around you.

Julia x


----------



## Coolish

Julia - I was finally luck on my 6th attempt (1 IUI, 3 fresh DE, 2 FET) and had my gorgeous DD two days after my 49th birthday. Where are your going to in Cyprus? I'm going to TM in a few weeks.


----------



## julia3620

Cool Jules,

Good luck in your upcoming cycle! I very much hope it goes well!

I started on this journey very late and this is my sixth DE attempt. On the surface I seem to be very healthy but the little ones thus far have not stuck. I have a high level of NK cells and intralipids have not made any difference. but in many ways the research around this area of medicine is so young that it may not be this at all.

I am trying to decide between TM and Bahceci and am having the ERA test done on the 11 April in the hope this will give me more information about the best time for transfer. TM also seem to use a more medicated cycle which of course be what I need.

I look forward to hear how your treatment goes!

Julia


----------



## secondchances

Julia. wishing you every bit of luck for your next attempt and to Jules as well. Thanks for the supportive words. sometimes this forum is the only support around and thank goodness it is.
When you have lots of attempts with no progress it does undermine your strength and a few words from someone who knows what it is like are worth a lot.

When are you planning to try again? Which clinic do you think you will use?

I was hoping to cycle in April with my Cyprus clinic but this horrid infection is going to hold things up a bit. I am going to try to see the doc after the bank holiday and get some treatment to settle everything down. I not confident with the clinic tho but as I have 3 frosties there I have to go to them for that.


----------



## chooshoos

@Julia,

we are in similar circs, we also came in to this game very late, we were 44 when we decided to give it a go, and also just had our 6th attempt (sadly negative) as you they go in perfect but just dont seem to stick...

I have a call with our clinic director on friday to discuss what we can do for our frosties mission...... 

Wish you all the best!!! 
X


----------



## julia3620

Chooshoos,

good luck with your consult and do keep us posted on how it goes!

Julia x


----------



## Coolish

Ladies I have a quick question...

For those of you cycling and no longer having periods, what did your clinic suggest as a protocol? Did you take something like cyclo progynova to induce a bleed prior to starting your protocol? Or did you just start your actual protocol without a bleed?


----------



## secondchances

cooljules,

hi. I think they always need to establish a cycle of endometrial thinning and thickening. I have had estradiol given for this when periods are on/off and also some docs prescribe HRT(estradiol and progesterone)  to establish a regular bleed cycle if periods have ceased or are erratic.

If they don't start the treatment at the right time in your cycle then they wont get the proper entrometrial lining thickening and receptiveness. 

This is probably one of the important things about having a clinic who is used to dealing with menopausal woman so they get you ready properly. They don't have this problem with younger women and can just assume that the body is cycling normally.


----------



## Coolish

Thanks Secondchances. That's pretty much my thoughts on this and backs up what I'd read. My clinic told me in February that they'd pop me on cyclo progynova to induce a bleed ready to start the protocol at the end of April. I've been chasing them as by my rough reckoning I need to start cyclo progynova now to hit the timelines (we have flights booked) and they told me yesterday that because I'm not having periods at the moment, that my lining will be thin anyway so just start the protocol on the day they have sent through? Surely the lining will be old as well? I've had hidden c in the past and am keen to make sure everything 'in there' is the best it can be...

I chased the clinic again yesterday afternoon.


----------



## secondchances

cooljules, yes I think your quite right to chase them. one of reasons behind using 'scratches' is that it improves chances if the old lining is completely shed and a nice new fresh lining is established. if you are not having periods then I would have expected them to put you on hrt really? (you can get that privately in the uk as well yourself)


----------



## Coolish

I've had implantation cuts previously  and want to get a scrstch before this cycle and still waitjng for them to tell me the best time to have it. I've got loads of hrt left over from previous cycles lol

Thanks for responding


----------



## Mels11

Cooljules....I had been in menopause for over 3 years when I had my treatment and I just went straight onto oestrogen for about two weeks prior to egg collection....basically a strong dose of HRT....and then progesterone from the day of egg collection onwards. My lining was thin initially so they upped my dose of oestrogen and that did the trick. Good luck!


----------



## Coolish

Ahhhh Mels that's what my clinic is now recommending.  So confused now


----------



## morganna

GUESS WHAT LADIES


I am so excited..................a very dear friend of mine is PREGNANT!!


She is 51!!!!!


in total shock..................


she still has her periods and fell pregnant naturally..........
yes naturally.......


she is only one of a handful of women in the UK to get pregnant at her age.  


The oldest woman in the UK to fall pregnant was aged 55!!


One woman in Northants got pregnant.............at age 53.
She was 53..............having periods .............and on the pill!!! she went on to have a textbook problem free pregnancy and gave birth to a healthy boy. Not even morning sickness.


I am so thrilled for my friend. 


Morgannaxxxx


p,s, apparently scientists are now linking older women getting pregnant to...................slow aging ovaries!!


----------



## secondchances

morgana, that is amazing. the odds are so high against having a good egg. but it shows that there is no reason physically why we older ladies cant take on a pregnancy successfully. even nature allows it now and then. Its only that our eggs get genetically damaged over the years that makes them unviable. our bodies are still well up to it.  

great story


----------



## Cayleen

Julia, Second Chances and anyone else starting their treatment cycles, good luck. 

Jules ~ I don't think you have time, but Dr. Sher recommends for women in menopause to do 3 cycles of estrogen with a few days of progesterone then doing the transfer cycle. I have posted this previously, but Google "case-study-donor-egg-ivf-in-a-post-menopausal-woman"  Maybe you could ask your dr about doing an estrogen cycle, then progesterone, to build the lining instead of just the BCP's. 

I lengthened my last transfer cycle from 16 days to 29 days to give it more time to thicken up, and it still only got to 10.5 mm.  I had been put on this protocol for a previous cycle at a clinic in Greece and got up to 12 mm. I think at our age, the goal should be much higher than the minimum of 8 mm. Our cell turnover rate is slower, so it makes sense that older women need more time. Dr. F's protocol did not work for me in my previous cycle. Dr. Firdevs put me on very high dose estrogen, oral/vag, after ET on both my cycles.  I didn't bother with a scratch since my cycle was long and didn't want more surgery and more $$$. 

AFM, the twins are right on target and doing well. My blood test for Down's syndrome was at the lowest risk group of 1 in 100,000. Thanks to double donor. Just found out they are boy and girl. I was hoping for same sex since one of the joys of twins is that they always will have a friend.


----------



## sabamoma

hi Cayleen - Would love to hear about your experience with twins at 50 ... is all going well ? You must me 3-4 months now ?
Do you know if that is a big risk at our ages ? 
Am also with TM in Cyprus, having transfer tomorrow - had PGD so normally the embryos are good and healthy and am hesitating in transfering 1 or 2 ... 
Yes so beautiful to have twins and imagine them always having a friend .. and am sure they will be as boy and girl .. may be even easier 
All the best !


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
Congrats to all the pregnant ladies and the ones about to cycle. I think these forums are amazingly supportive - and it's what we need when you read all the negative rubbish in the media! 
I keep popping on here - but my laptop is kaput at the moment so going to get it fixed! 
Keep going ladies - it can work. I had 2 failed cycles of DD at one clinic, then changed and on 3rd DD cycle, had my DS at 47. Pregnancy was uneventful and the consultant said she was amazed by how well it had gone. I decided to try for a sibling as had 3 frosties. On my 4th attempt (2nd in a row from 2nd clinic) got a BFP again - am now 10 + 3 and all going well, fingers crossed. So I will be 49 when I give birth to LO if all continues well. Midwife was very supportive and pleased to see me again - she thinks all being well, everything should go well. Got to have scan in a couple of weeks - will be amazing to see LO. I'm fine - just suffering big time with morning sickness, can't keep food down and have lost about 7 lbs since falling pregnant! 
Deb


----------



## Mels11

Congratulations deblovescats, fabulous news. Hope you have another straightforward pregnancy.  
Sabamoma..good luck tomorrow, whatever you decide. 
Cayleen, lovely news about your boy & girl. The boy girl twins I know are in their 40's & are very close so it can happen. 
Morganna, that's amazing news for your friend, fabulous. I'd have loved to have had a baby with OE but I'm afraid I had fast aging ovaries!


----------



## Cayleen

Saba ~ I am curious to know how many transfers Dr. F suggests with PGD. I didn't have PGD, but she insisted on transferring 4 "Due to your age." 

Yes, all is going well. I just had my anatomy scan and everything was fine. Their EDD by ultrasound is exactly the same as the calculated EDD for a 5 day transfer. The good thing with twins is I get an ultrasound at each doctors visit and also go to a high risk ultrasound clinic for twice monthly heartbeat and cervix check (checking to make sure the cervix is not shortening as it might in twins). 

At my 6 week ultrasound, my doctor said "I better not see multiples!" Then, "And there they are." At the time I had 3 sacs and if he had scanned me the day prior, he might have seen 4 since I mc one of the embies. The third sac did not develop, but could still be seen at 18 weeks. He has not been too concerned about the twin pregnancy. 

I don't normally have vomiting with pregnancies, but get nausea and low desire to eat. I just recently got to the point that I can eat a good meal. At late preg I will probably not be able to eat much due to size.

Already at 20 weeks. My doc delivers at 38 weeks, so only have about 17 more weeks to go. 

I just get worried about not being able to be there for them in late adulthood. I am quite happy with boy/girl twins, but with same sex twins they would most likely be doing the same things and maybe even in the same careers. But if I live to be past 90 then they will be in their 40's...


----------



## secondchances

Cayleen - I follow Dr Sher's blog as well and find it very informative and good science. No scare tactics. Am impressed by your no-nonsense approach to mature pregnancy. A great example to follow. Every time I feel hopeless with another BFN I look at these posts and how many failures can be followed by success. Its a gamble and we are looking for a double six. Its not going to happen every time just on the law of averages and doesn't mean there is anything wrong with us. I haven't won the lottery yet either but I don't blame myself for that one. 

deblovescats - (a cat lover I assume) another story of hope. Great to see success. All best for a beautiful baby. Keep us posted on progress as it really helps (for me anyway) to read of success and good outcomes from other older ladies. 

Am having my fibroids (6cm) removed next week so am hoping to have better success when that is done. Bit scary tho.


----------



## julia3620

Cayleen, Fantastic to hear your experiences! So uplifting!

Second chances, Good luck for your fibroid op next week, it should increase your chances, so well done for taking the plunge!

Julia x


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,
I haven't been on here for a while.  Trying to decide whether to go to TM or Bahceci, with my frosties.  I will need to courier them from Europe.  Does anyone know of a reliable courier company.  Bachceci recommended a company called Kynisis who are based in Brunswick, I did a search and found some horror stories, and that the company has dissolved back in 2011. Thank god I didn't go with them, which concerns me, as Bachceci recommended them I think I'm leaning towards TM, but need some more info, they seem to be a very small operation? Is Dr F the only Gyno, Dr there what happens if she is sick or away?? 
Also, can anyone advise me of the best accommodation to clinic, and airport?? I notice they operate from the British hospital.  Is this where the clinic is??
Cayleen - congratulations on the  twins onboard, I would love to hear about your protocol etc.  I am menopausal, 53yrs, had a break previously as had bc back in 2012, was just about to do a FET and found a lump.  I'm all good now.  I have hols in June and am hoping to do a FET then.  Just not sure about what to do as don't have periods anymore, I know you mentioned earlier about doing 3 estrogen cycles, but I don't have enough time, any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Second chance- are you planning a trip soon
Ciaelle - how is everything? haven't heard from you for a while
Maxx, and Julia3620 - what are your plans re: cycle.
wishing everyone  and thank you for your support.  Yes it can be a lonely road sometimes and its great to have all your support.
eliza123


----------



## morganna

Hi Eliza


I went to Team Miracle and used Dr, Firdevs. She is good.
You can fly to Larnarca Airport and they arrange for you to be picked up. They have a selection of hotels and include a package deal. Its great.


You will be driven back to airport and also to clinic. Its included in the package. Very good.


You should hop onto the thread under International ......Cyprus/Turkey and join the ladies there. They will give you all of the information that you need.


Morganna xx


----------



## Mels11

Eliza....I took oestrogen for 3 weeks before ET & progesterone 6 days before ET & my lining was over 9mm. I carried on taking both for the first few weeks of pregnancy. That was my entire protocol &, other than acupuncture & taking a multi vit, I did nothing else.  I got lucky, though, & my pre tests & scans had shown no other issues but I just wanted you to know that you may not need 3 oestrogen cycles to build your lining. Good luck!


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

Gosh, so many decision and so much information at times. I am currently taking medication for an ERA test which is due tomorrow and am feeling a little crazy....

I have also read ghe estrogen research and woudl be interested in taking it, Can someone let me know is this prescribed for you by yoru GP or did you buy it over the counter and how much did you take.
I am 53 years old  and have had five failed cycles, all DE. I am feeling confused and tired at this point and probably a little hopeless too, but I keep pusing on.

I am also trying to decide between Bahceci and TM. TM seems to have the more aggressive approach, Bahceci are excellent in their communication. Both would appear to have good results. 

Eliza I was looking at getting sperm transported and the firms I looked at where kynisi and cryozoom. I ha e not used them so cannot comment further.

Morganna, I think you mentioned that you had three cycles at TM, could I ask did you have any frosties left over or where they all fresh cycles -

Good luck to everyone on this journey! It certainly is challenging.

Julia


----------



## nancy6ross

Hello ladies, I'm new here, hope this confersation is still in use!
I'm 59 and I want to have a baby.
Me and my new boyfriend want to get married in summer. He is 63 but we both think that we can have more children, why not? We have big rancho where we breed horses. My daughter married too but they don't want to have children yet, they both doctors and don't have time. I feel that i still have a lot of love and care to give. I understand I'm not very young, but who said when is the right time for children. I'm healthy woman, everyday walk about 3 miles a day. 
I start think to have a child with help of fertility clinics in US but the cost is way too expensive.
Daughter told me about surrogacy in Europe, especially Ukraine, she went to Ukraine on pediatric conference, they visit some clinics in Kiev incl. some reproductive clinics. She was amazed about quality of medicine and the progress they have for such short time of Ukrainian independence. I read loads of information about legislation in reproductive area, and Ukraine seems to me as a very reproductive friendly county. They have commercial surrogacy for donation and very reasonable prices. And w hat is the best for is - no age limits. 

I hope I can meet some one here who visit Ukraine for reason I'm going to and came back home with a child? I will be happy to become friends


----------



## morganna

Nancy

You may want to consider TM Miracle at Dogus clinic in north Cyprus.......no age limit and very successful.

Julia........I only did fresh. I was advised to optimise each chance and only do fresh.


----------



## julia3620

Morganna,

Can I ask did you have three different donors and did each of the donors have four good eggs for transfer? Were there ever any for freezing from the process or was four the maximum and minimum number you got.

Are TM able to give you any information about the donor.

I hope the questions are not too personal, any help greatly appreciated.

Best wishes

Julia


----------



## miamiamo

*nancy6ross*-welcome and good luch with your treatment. You will find more info, reviews and comments on the international boards. xx


----------



## morganna

I had 3 different sperm donors. And 2 different egg donors.
my first 2 choice of egg and sperm donors had vastly different genetic backgrounds. My final chouce was danish sperm and egg donor.

You only get height weight and colour of eyes and hair from egg donor.

They guarantee you 9 good eggs
i always had some to freeze but never wanted to

I always had pgd and we only did fresh female embryos. Xx


----------



## Cayleen

Julia ~ TM has 99% success with frozen now. I have 3 frosties, but probably will not use them.  I did two cycles at TM using the same donors, each time getting 7 high quality embies. They implanted on the previous cycle, so I thought there would not be any problems with rejection on the next cycle since my body knew them already. 

Nancy ~ I traveled from the US also and I would be afraid to travel to the Ukraine. Check out Cyprus IVF Centre TM. Cyprus is a very nice place to visit and very friendly. Very much like a mix of Greece and Turkey. You could also do a vacation in south Cyprus with beautiful beaches prior to embryo transfer. 

TM didn't ask for any money until after the embryo transfer, which is very nice. They also took my USD, but I brought Euros for the next visit so I would have the exact amount. They have a diverse selection of egg donors. I used Nordic donors. If you also need donor sperm, they use Cryos International. The Danish are the happiest people in the world and they get excellent free healthcare. 

The Ukranians get free healthcare, but the standard of healthcare is "extremely neglected with a severe lack of medical facilities and medicines." I wanted a healthy egg donor and one who was not donating because she was "desperate" as you might find in some of the eastern European countries.


----------



## julia3620

Morganna and Cayleen,

Thank you so much for responding! Very good and helpful information. I love your take on donors, I had never quite linked the quality of the health care service to the quality of the donors before.

I am feeling a little more stable today, thank heavens.

Julia x


----------



## Cayleen

Eliza ~ I think Kynisis is really the only choice, they seem to very expensive. I think the trick for me was to do the long cycle for transfer. That is the only one that worked for me. Maybe you can at least do an HRT cycle instead of the BCP's prior to transfer cycle. Get an ultrasound at day 10 so you can adjust meds as needed, then a few days before starting progesterone if day 10 was not at least 8mm. I wasted money and embies transferring with a thin cycle. Yes, she put me on high dose estrogen, but it still did not work.

Most of us on here have used TM. I see more success now. They have all new equipment now, which really makes a difference. They also have the Embryoscope now. With that, the embryologist can monitor the embies by camera without opening or taking them out. You can also pay extra to do online viewing. I have to admit their email communication is not that good, but their clinic is great. 

TM is very easy, you just show up at the airport and they take care of everything, scheduling your transportation and hotel. Long trip from the airport, but short trip from the hotel to clinic. They usually book the Oscar Resort which has a great free breakfast and dinner buffet. I didn't spend any extra money while in Cyprus. 

AFM, I ended up in the emergency with contractions at 21+ weeks. Not sure what caused it maybe dehydration, but I am usually good about drinking liquids. With each contraction my cervix was thinning and shortened. They put me on IV hydration, but did not respond, but the meds worked. I thought I was going to have to stay there a few days at least, but the next day my cervix went back to normal once the contractions stopped. 

Doc said I have 3 risks--IVF pregnancy, advanced age, and twins. I am on rest til the end plus lost of fluids. Unfortunately, I think we have to be extremely careful for the entire pregnancy, not just in the beginning. The best advise I got was "Don't do anything that you will regret later."


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

I am interested in taking additional estrogen during my treatment and from reading it seems that some of you have done this( Dr Sher's blog). Can anyone tell me if he additional dosage was prescribed by your clinic or did you but it over the counter yourself?

Many thanks and good luck!

Julia

Please Note: Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We strongly advise you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature and do not do so without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## barbara1

Congratulations Cayleen. Nothing is stoping you. Go girl!!! I love your spirit and am so happy for you
Barbara1


----------



## Imogen

Hello. I am 48 and have 5 frozen embryos in storage. My clinic's cut off date is 49 (next Jan for me).

I would like to use the embryos but am panicking about time frames as I also need to get my BMI down.

Would I be crazy to consider a FET at my age? 
(I do already have 2 children from previous ICSI. These embryos are from the last cycle which gave me my dd, now 9).


----------



## Cayleen

Thanks Barbara. I don't want to sound like I am too picky about egg donors, but we need all the extra help we can get. At TM in Cyprus I just asked for someone similar to my look and was very happy with their suggested donor. Cyprus seems to have a good diversity of donors. For sperm donor, I selected someone who is similar to what I would date. 

At my previous clinic in Greece, they seemed to only have Greek, Greek/Ukranian, or Russian. I didn't want to add Thalassemia genes which is common with Greek ancestry. I accepted the Russian donor, but kind of regretted it later as I don't have any Russian ancestry. 

Also, with a very popular and busy clinic in Greece, I have heard that they fly in egg donors from Russia. These donors also might be donating more often than they should at other clinics as well, which reduces the quality of the eggs. That is just not what I would want for my child.


----------



## Lily0750

Congratulations Cayleen!
Re. thalassemia, do not they check people before accepting as donors?


----------



## morganna

Imogen


there are alot of women older than you who are pregnant or have given birth............


some have twins!!


so i would definately say you are not too old  
and go for your dream!


Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Imogen - definitely not crazy - I had my little girl two days after my 49th birthday. Two years later, I'm about to start again


----------



## deblovescats

Imogen - wanted to put in my example - echo feefs! 
I had my son from DD at 47, had 3 frosties - so went for FET when I was 48, just turned 49 and now 13 + 3 pregnant with sibling - so go for it! 
We older mums can be brilliant at it!
Deb


----------



## julia3620

Ladies,

Oh dear! I am having a pretty big wobble. I have had five failed rounds of donor egg treatment. I am 54 years of age and am due to go for treatment in a months time.
For the first time I am questioning whether this is right for me to do and whether I am really too old to mother. It would be lovely to hear from older mums, how you find it, what are your fears or guilt(s), or if you do not have any.

I cannot quite imagine negotiating the age gap, being 65 when the child is 10 years...70 when the child is 15. I am not sure if it is fair for me to do. I am also worried energy, I get tired as it is, how will I manage a baby, a toddler, a teenager? Again, all experiences greatly appreciated.

My DH thinks we are too old, although he is very willing to support me in the process. I reckon if I do go for this treatment, it will be my last. I am not sure if    this is a natural end of the road for me or if it is coming from exhaustion and despair.

Julia


----------



## daisyg

Hi Julia,

I am a solo mum to twins who are nearly 10 and I am 56.  I would be happy to PM you if you want to chat further.

I would say that you do really have to be brutally realistic about having kids later in life (over 46+!).  It is really hard and for me the baby years were hard and relentless (lot)s of joy though of course!, but I am finding that it doesn't necessarily get easier as they get older.  Both my twins have disabilities, and that has added to the load.  I had my mum to help for first 10 days then did it all on my own, with my mum staying regularly over the weekends for help.  I couldn't afford any help, and also breastfed for two years, so it was very hard work!

You need lots of energy.  It may be that you can afford others to help you (e.g. nanny, night nurse etc), but be prepared for perhaps a bit of a shock as well as it being the most amazing, wonderful experience!

I have just been at a meeting of older mums, none of us regretted going for it, but there are issues unique to being a mum in your 50s/60s that aren't talked about, and it is good to be well informed and well supported with lots of real information from other older mums with older kids.  

I think people forget that children are not babies forever and you will have strapping 10 year olds at 65 going to clubs, events, activities etc and still needing undivided attention.  You may also have (like me) elderly parents who become ill,  while looking after kids and maybe working? 

Do you want to be in your late sixties with teenagers?  How long will you live and when is it ok to die so that your child will be able to be self sufficient.  Do you have a good support network, plus a potential guardian if something happens.  These are things I have had to think about and put in place.

I know I will be shot down by many for saying these things because no one on these boards has older children in their 50s!  But I feel that we should go in to this with our eyes wide open and face the realities of parenting in later life.  You will be a high risk pregnancy, there is no avoiding that issue no matter how fit you feel.  


Please do be aware that some clinics abroad like to transfer multiple embryos, so I would really recommend if you go ahead to just have one transferred!  You are still just within the cut off age for DE treatment at LWC in London, so that may be an option?


Also, to add to the mix, you will have a DC child which may be an issue (not sure if you are telling?).  Plus you will be the oldest at the school gate which may be an issue for your child later on?  (Of course, kids have issues with their parents regardless of course!!).  I just think you do have to make an effort to get out and join in!

I adore my life and my children and have a wonderful life with them.  But I am mostly absolutely knackered and going through menopause with an elderly mum to look after, a job to hold down etc.   

Have you thought about either talking to some other older mums with older kids (e.g. through DCN) or maybe talking it through with a counsellor, just to see how you feel about moving forward without children, or perhaps making a plan on where your cut off point would be.  So you can make peace with your decisions and embrace whichever life you choose?

Best to you.

D xxxx
Edited to add that like Tincancat, work is a wonderful break for me and gives me so much that is beneficial for me and my kids!!


----------



## juleshop

Hello Julia,
This is really strange but i,m julia too and have posted here today for the first time!
I am 50 and have a Son Daniel who is two and a half conceived with a D.E in Spain. We [my b.f. at the time] had been trying for 6 years 
and this was the last chance..last two frozen embryos from previous visits.

I am now single and would like to try again and have a sibling for Daniel and another chance of being a Mother.
There are days when I think I am selfish and I should be thankful for all I have, but I still have so much love to give and don't feel complete.
I am part of a large family...three siblings and we all live in the same village as my Mum. so I always wanted a large family too.

Julia it is scarey and I too don't like to think of the age implications .. but there are no guarantees...younger Mums have cancer and accidents.
I try and keep my self healthy [ but with a large glass of red each night] and do the best I can.
We over think as older, sensible women but,what will be will be! We may not win the sports day Mums race but we will be sat up till the wee hours doing homework or making a Christmas costume.
Yes there are days when I am tired but I go to bed early and tomorrow is a new day!

Daniel has changed my life and even when times were really hard [colic,thrush and bleeding nipples ] I would look at him and all would be worth while!

Jules you have one month to go! Keep the faith, have a weekend away. Spend your next month doing lovely things.. go out for dinner..cinema ..dance!!
Just try not to think of the 'what ifs'! Enjoy each day and only think of today...tomorrow will always come!

I hope this helps! Where are you going for your treatment?

Bestest wishes,

JulesXX


----------



## juleshop

Hello Ladies,

I've just been looking back on the past chats and wanted to tell you that my Son was a 'frostie' not the first choice to implant.
He is a healthy and smart toddler, so don't please give up hope on your 'frosties'!!! 

Best wishes,
JulesXX


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Julia 3620
I was 46 when my boys were born.  It's hard work, really hard work.  However I believe my situation is compounded by being on my own with no support and premature babies.  If you have support or can afford to pay for support then it's completely different.  I think I underestimated the fact I'm in effect 'on duty' 24/7 caring for my boys totally alone.  In fact going back to work 3 days a week has given me some respite from the caring responsibilities.  This also gives the boys opportunity to mix with others to help their development.
My boys are a delight despite the toll it has taken on me getting this far.  There were people who tried to put me off and those who had children I said do you regret having children -  not one said they regretted having children.  I now find myself thinking similar my boys are amazing and hard work.....wish I'd not underestimated the significant part of being solo mum.  If you have support go for it. My thoughts are we should live for now as we never can predict the future.
TCCx


----------



## morganna

Best of luck cooljules.....
looking forward to hearing your updates!


wish i was younger........
i would go for another one!!
but i am 58 in october and my little one keeps me on my toes!!
she is also more than i could ever have dreamed of   


Julia.........


it is extremely hard work when you are older.......
but you at least have your husband (i am a widow).
But i have help in the home!! a live in au pair who is absolutely wonderful.


Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Another Jules here with her take on this... 

I had DD when I was 49. I was pretty active and fairly fit before and when I was pregnant. I joined an NCT group when pregnant and I'm the oldest by 10 years - there's one lady who was 39 but all the others were 28-29. I have to say I didn't find the pregnancy any harder than the other ladies. I developed gestational diabetes at about 24 weeks and changed my diet to control it (by this point I'd had enough drugs . This meant I didn't put on additional weight either and had pretty good energy right up until the last couple of weeks. I had a planned c-section (my choice) and had a much 'easier' birth than some of the other NCT ladies - and recovered much, much more quickly. 

I have taken DD to groups since she was 2 weeks old - we've done baby massage, baby yoga, baby signing, buggy fit to name a few. I've never felt like I struggled more than other mums. 

I think what I'm trying to say, is that having a baby, then a toddler is bloody hard work. It's hard work whether you're 29 or 49. I think  you need to keep yourself fit and have a positive attitude. I know for a fact I have much more patience now than I did at 29. I'm also in a much better position financially and have the wonderful opportunity to be able to spend lots of time with DD. She also goes to nursery a couple of days a week which is good for my sanity and brilliant for her development. 

I know I do have the benefit of looking a few years younger than I am so most people just assume that I'm younger anyway.

I think women need to stop beating themselves up. I do it myself. Who's to say you're selfish for having a child at 50, having a child at 18, being single and having a child, etc, etc. There are always the haters out there. I myself have worried about having a 10 year old at the age of 60 but I'm determined to hit that challenge  My OH is 10 years younger than me and we are a team in this - I realise that in this aspect I'm very lucky.


----------



## deblovescats

Julia
I'll echo the others - it is hard work but so worth it. Only you can make the decision but try and gauge views from wherever you can so you can make an informed choice.
I was 46 when I had treatment with double donation - had my gorgeous son at 47. My pregnancy was perfect - the consultant said she was pleasantly surprised at how well it went. The only problem I had was placenta praevia (not total) but as a precaution I was booked for a C-section. It didn't cause me problems. I was monitored and scanned more due to age, but the bonus was I got to see the baby more often! I thankfully didn't get pre-eclampsia or diabetes. As an older mum, I was tired as I was constantly breastfeeding, but I think you're tired anyway. My mum's now 87 so not really able to help. My sister isn't much help either to be honest - some of the others on the forum know my difficulties with her. My colleagues have all been supportive, but at the end of the day, I'm on my own - especially as I'm single. I didn't meet Mr Right, so went for it alone! My son is my life - he's so adorable. I take him to groups and chat to other mums, some are older (40s) but obviously younger than me. I've not had any adverse comments from them. I'm back at work 3 days and he goes to nursery - so that 's a break for me as well! 
I decided I wanted a sibling and went for FET as I had 3 frosties. Had one put back - am now pregnant 13+4 - all going well so far. I think the advice is sensible about only having one put back, because a multiple pregnancy is a challenge even when younger. I'll be 49 when I have the little one and am aware it will be a challenge as I'm also running around after an active toddler! 
I'm aware of my age as the children get older but doing my best to be as fit as possible - can't change my age. 3 of my grandparents were in their 90s when they died, so hoping their genes run in me, but what will be, will be.
I haven't regretted it. This pregnancy as well, I've had nothing but support from work colleagues again - they're very excited
Good luck whatever you decide
Deb


----------



## RED13

Hi Ladies that are late forties into your fifties,
I've been around FF for years now! Ask Morganna! She and I go way back on here. Right Morganna?  I need to chime in here about having kids in our 50's...
Morganna and I had our Daughters as older Mom's. 
For me, I think we have to stop aging ourselves with agism. Our society revolves around youth. We have so much more patience, wisdom, life experiences, money, time and the list goes on...to offer our children when we have them as older Mom's.
Listen, people who are naysayers and critical of us having kids older, to me are already old in their minds. They have pigeon holed themselves to believe only 20 somethings should have babies, because that's the way they did it. They were able to have kids the old fashion way and I dare say, they weren't thinking about getting pregnant when they did! A few glasses of wine and oopsie, preggo. Good for them, but life didn't work out for us this way. Some of us didn't find Mr Right, some of us found one or more Mr. Wrongs, some of us had major fertility challenges or a combo of all of the preceding! We are in charge of our own lives and decisions right?  Other peoples opinions are just that, opinions. There is also that little thing called jealousy in naysayers. they wish they could do it all again, because they probably screwed it up when they had kids young!!
I am mainly not posting, as I am not actively cycling, but hoping to. I lurk and cheer you all on from the ether. The thing is, this support group is a lifeline for all of us. We share information, stories, hope and most of all spur each other to keep going. Never give up!
My Daughter was born when I was 49.5 yrs. Morganna can tell you her story, as it is not my place to tell it!
Had my gorgeous, smart, funny, loving and the greatest love of my life, through DE going on 9 years ago now.
So why am I chiming in? Because I am now 58 and have embryos at 2 clinics that will not transfer my embryos, as I am over 50. 
I am looking into having them transferred to an age friendly clinic. I am not done yet! I always wanted another child and age is not going to stop me. I have never been a follower. If I want to have children at 58, I will. There is no reason to think I won't live later into my 90's. but there is no guarantee that a Mother in her 20's or thirties will live long either. I am in health care and I see young people pass away just as much as older people!
All Mom's are tired, stressed, worried etc, at different times. It isn't the age doing it, it's the subject matter. Our kids ARE work for sure! But, it is the most fulfilling, soul satisfying and best reason for living, for staying healthy and staying young physically and mentally! She keeps me on my toes and I love it!! Yes, I have a Husband, but here's a newsflash....the Mother does 99.9 % of child care, organization, extra curricular activity planning, getting up with sick kids at night, feeding, the washing, bathing.....so single Mom's you aren't missing out on much not having a Husband. lol lol !!
As you cn guess, from the tone of my post. I say go for it! You will figure it out along the way. You will have to! To live for someone else and stop being focused on ourselves is a gift. To look at a child you fought tooth and nail to bring into this world and can hardly believe they are here and you did it, after living years of hell from trying to have children, is the greatest of life's accomplishments in my view. I would do it again in a heartbeat and I will. Stay tuned...


----------



## julia3620

Ladies,

Thank you so much for your support. I am overwhelmed by your thoughtful responses. I really appreciate your honesty and support. I have just scanned them and will need time to digest and  reflect and will then come back and respond more fully. I will keep you posted. Thank you so much again, it feels so good to put out my feelings and receive such real responses.

Sending you energy to all you courageous women!

Julia x


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,

Julia3620 thank you so much for your post the day of the wobble.  I am 53yrs, and like you have been questioning so many things your post totally echoed my sentiments, and I have just read the replies and sobbed, as they really touched me, and validated all my fears, hopes etc. Thank you.
We are all strong, beautiful women whom only yearn what is our birth rights, most of us are not in this situation by choice.  In a ideal world it would be lovely to one day just say oh lets get pregnant and bingo next month you are.  But that hasn't been our journey.  My story is a little different, in that with numerous failed cycles and 3 m/c I was then diagnosed with BC 3yrs ago, I had to put everything on hold. But I have my frosties.  I do worry about recurrence, but have spoken to my oncologist at great length, and she had said that I am at no greater risk if I get pregnant.  I sometimes think am I mad to even consider using my frosties. But when I was unwell and having treatment, the hardest thing for me was the fact that I may not have the choice to become a mum anymore, and that was heartbreaking.  Over the past 2.5yrs I have thought long and hard about my options, and had so many conversations with specialists, and if I had been in my 30's in the same situation, they recommend you wait 2.5yrs from diagnosis, take the tamoxifen during that time, then it is ok to try and get pregnant.  So I figured after much soul searching, that I still have the yearn and dream, and why not give my best shot why should I let my age decided.  Yes like other Mums on here have said, it will be hard, the exhaustion, etc  but the rewards will be great.

Julia 3620, what clinic did you decide on?  are you in UK? we may be cycling at the same time.
I still have to decide on TM or Bachinni, also have to get frosties couriered.  Does anyone know the success rate of TM for frosties?? although it may be different given that I am having to courier them in.
I'm hoping to do ET early June.
Thank you so much to everyone on this thread, it is a real life line to know there is so many amazing women out there willing to open there hearts and share, and support each other.
wishing you all     
Eliza123


----------



## morganna

eliza i went to TM
success rates are high
not sure what they are exactly now......
but i do beleive you can see them on their website
also you can email julie the administrator and she will tell you
i went to her home when i had treatment in cyprus and is was great
in fact she got pregnant the same time as me! but hers was natural   


best of luck on your journey......
i live in suffolk if you ever want to get together   


same goes to anyone reading this post.........   would love to support you all on your journeys.


Morganna xx


RED.........just read your post!
great to see you post.
I hope you get those frosties!  
but then i wont be the oldest one on this board to have a baby!
YOU will be


----------



## Coolish

Eliza - when i contacted TM they sent me over their success rates - they look good


----------



## Oranges

Hi ladies,
What we need now is a mums over 50 toddlers and beyond thread! 😂
I had my twins at 49.  They are both at primary school now.
Having wondered how I would actually cope with just one baby beforehand, I think I coped admirably with two!  And to be perfectly honest I think the easiest and best fun stage is 1.5 years to 4.5 years and that's even with twins!  It's lovely and it doesn't really matter what age you are.  
For me, the early years at primary proved challenging, and not so much parenting my twins, it's the socialising with much younger mums, ie the nights out, play dates, children's birthday parties, after school activities, school organised events ..  life goes crazy, it's non stop action packed and definitely never a dull moment!  You really do need to be fit for all the busy-ness that goes on at this stage.  Sometimes I find it all quite cringe-worthy when I realise the age of some of the grandparents (around about my age group)  but hey-ho, not got time to dwell on that triviality!! 😫😄
I don't really think about the what-ifs, I don't actually have time to think too far ahead, life is just too busy. 😳 
It's challenging but I never ever regret having my beautiful twins. 
x


----------



## Coolish

Oranges - I love the idea of a 'Mums over 50, Toddlers and Beyond'


----------



## deblovescats

Oranges - I agree - would love a thread on over 50s toddlers and beyond! 
jules - good luck with cycle - and to all you other strong women, go for it.
I think we are strong anyway, just have to develop a thick skin to deal with any negativity, but I really question why people should have such opinions about older mums (especially some of the media such as Daily Mail who go apocalyptic about mums in their 40s and above conceiving! For most of us, it was not a planned decision. I had always hoped to meet my perfect man and have kids in my late 20s/early 30s, but life didn't play ball. As a single woman, it wasn't possible to do fertility treatment on your own(same as for lesbian couples) till 2009  - as they had to consider a father's role, thankfully it's changed now, but obviously it had an impact on when I could go for it.
We can all get there - and knowing there's a support network online is brilliant
Deb


----------



## Lily0750

Hi Ladies,
So far on this forum I have read stories of two ladies who married in early 20s, kept trying for 24-27 years , naturally, then multiple IVFs, and got pregnant first time at 47 and 48. I wonder how Daily Mail is going to judge them?


----------



## daisyg

Debbielovecats,

Sorry to correct your information about single women!  I did several cycles in the UK as a single women from 2003 onwards.  Single women have been able to have fertility treatment for much longer than that!!

I personally know women with children in their 20s and even 30s who used donor sperm as single women in UK clinics!

D xxx


----------



## juleshop

Hello Ladies,

I am very new to this site and wanted to ask a question..I'm not sure if I do this here or not [I'm over 50 too]!!
I think I am now in the menopause ..missing periods and now a short brown one [bit graphic I'm afraid]..but not a good bloody period!
Have talked to the clinic and they have given me different options.. Start H.R.T....work with my own cycle and a third option..[ cant really remember drug name].
Has anyone else been in this situation and what worked for you??
Any advice much appreciated.

Have been following the posts and have been moved to tears too. Keep the faith Ladies!!

Jules xx


----------



## Oranges

Juleshop,  My periods also stopped about 2/3 months before my first appointment at the clinic.  I was put on  HRT estradiol patches by the clinic and was on it for for about four or five months I think, I can't really remember exactly now.  I only had one treatment and had twins as a result of it.  I was very lucky. 


Good luck xx


----------



## RED13

Morganna...Your post made me laugh!! I am the oldest chronologically on here, but I look 40, so no probs! Age is a number and not an absolute. So, living life to the fullest with no boundaries! My embryos at 2 clinics are so, so, so prob. Low chance of good thaws. They would be 6 embies to try to thaw and grow, so hopefully there is one great one in the bunch. If I take the gamble and transport them to TM, you,ll be the first one to know friend!  
Hi to everyone and hoping for babies for all of you. You can do it! Let's all concentrate on why we should, instead of why we shouldn,t. Once your baby arrives, you'll forget about the struggles and wonder what took you so long.
Red xo


----------



## Mels11

I'm only 4months into my parenting journey but, for what it's worth, so far I absolutely love everything about being a Mum...even the sleepless nights aren't as bad as people said although I only have one baby and there are two of us so I do have it easy compared with others. Like most of you, I wouldn't have chosen to have a child at my age but it just didn't happen earlier for me so we are where we are. I had a healthy pregnancy (I was at my yoga class 3 days before giving birth) and I recovered from my c section really well. I have learned that age really is just a number. You can be old at 30 or young at 80. I've had an 81 year old go straight down onto the floor and lie on her tummy to encourage my daughter with her tummy time!  But motherhood isn't about running around all the time, it's about love and care and spending time with your baby & you can be any age and do that well. 
I've had no adverse comments from any professionals and my friends and family were surprisingly positive. Other Mums don't treat me any differently from what I can tell. Most of them don't know how old I am and I don't enlighten them! 
I also thought long and hard about whether this was a good idea and, yes, I will have less time on this earth with my child than other parents and that's heartbreaking but am I being selfish? In my opinion, no. To echo words from the book The Prophet, our children don't belong to us, we just look after them on behalf of the world. And this world needs as many well brought up adults as it can get. 
So, if you're currently seeking treatment, then good luck & thanks to the ladies on here (especially Morganna) who inspired me to go for it. Being a Mum is literally a dream come true.


----------



## RED13

Mels11- Beautifully put. I wholeheartedly agree with you. My Daughter is the best thing that ever happened to me. When she wraps her arms around me and says "You're the best Mommy in the world for me. I love you soooooooo much", I melt and know I did the right thing bringing her into the world at almost 50. She is meant to be here.  People assume I'm younger, and I too don't enlighten them. If they pry a little, I just say she is my little miracle and they agree!

Yes, thanks to Morganna who started this thread, we all have a place to come that's safe, informative, supportive, a sounding board etc. Thanks Morganna. Her little girl is exquisite!


----------



## morganna

Oh dear.........first thing in morning with my baby Pippa........she is in her high chair eating and I just read your posts.

My eyes are stinging to stop the tears. 

Thanks ladies. I am so glad I started the thread.
It was so long ago and I felt so sad and longed for a baby. Every minute of the day over the months and years and yes decades I ached for a baby.

And thank God she is finally here.

Keep on going ladies. You will get there in the end just keep the faith.

Big hugs to all.

Morganna xx


----------



## Stacey10

wish we had a like button!!


----------



## Pompey PFC

Am 56 and had my two beautiful sons last year - where does the time fly? Blissfully happy and yes lucky enough to afford help but am holding down a full time managerial job (term time only!) Will do it again in a heartbeat and hope that my two frosties come through for me later this year. What is too old? Only you can answer that! Everyone has their own criteria and personal circumstances and who has the right to judge? Will I be here as my sons grow up.....God willing! Do I care what other people say or think...... absolutely not - this is my choice and my life. My sons are having the best I can give and will always be loved to within a inch of their lives!!! I have a very young husband and if it comes to it he will burden the responsibility, but until that time I will enjoy every second of my time with my sons and hopefully next year their sister!! Do what's right for you and have no regrets.


----------



## Lily0750

Hi Pompey, 
Would you mind to tell how young is your husband?
Though I am still under 50, I keep reading this topic for self-reassurance.
My partner is 56 and he thinks we are too old to have a child.
I still hope to persuade him that it is not only millionaires and celebrities who have children late nowadays.


----------



## RED13

Amen Pompey. In total agreement with you!
I hope your frosties come through for you this year.
Cheers,
Red


----------



## Cayleen

eliza ~ The success rate for frozen is 99% at TM, but that is when they do the prep and freezing. I have 3 frosties from last December. Umit, the nurse, said they use human protein during freezing instead of animal which improves their success. They do have the Embryoscope which improves success. With that, they can monitor the embies without having to take them out and put under the microscope and then have to re-warm them. You can also monitor them online for an extra fee when doing a fresh cycle.

TM is having great success now with their new equipment. I also like their new facility, you get a private hospital style room for your time there. I had success on the second try at TM. I transferred four because of previous lining issues. All four implanted, but thankfully 1 did not develop and 1 mc, now having boy/girl twins in a few months.


----------



## Pompey PFC

My husband is 25


----------



## morganna

OMG Pompey


i remember your journey last year and how lucky you were to have your twins!!
how are they?


I did not know you are 56.


But even better...............your husband is 25!!


I LOVE it!!


I am 58 in October.


But do not think i want another child.
My baby is 17 months old now and the love and joy of my life.
I had a text book pregnancy.
I think i am extremely lucky.


NOW.............i want a partner.  


I am ready now (6 years after DH passed).


And if he is much younger than me, i would be absolutely delighted.   


I will probably be moving to France to live, so hopefully I will meet him there.


Thank you for your wonderful post  


Morganna xx


----------



## Lily0750

Pompey PFC said:


> My husband is 25


Thanks for your reply, Pompey. It is great to have such a young husband. He must be a great help to you.


----------



## miamiamo

Pompey PFC said:


> My husband is 25


so everything is possible if/when two halves meet each other All the best x


----------



## adanne

I like advise on clinic to consult as amover 50 and i need to have my baby now
Ada


----------



## morganna

Ada

Dogus clinic in north Cyprus have no age limit
High success rate too

You can find them under the international section under turkey/chorus

Xx


----------



## Coolish

I'm at CYPRUS IVF  (Team Miracle ) in northern cyprus at the moment, and I'm 51. They have very good success rates too. Have a look under the  turkey / Cyprus threads though as I think there are more.


----------



## Pompey PFC

Morganna - the boys are doing really well - as you said the love and joy are immense! Good luck with finding someone - I am sure that if you are open to all opportunities, love will find you - whatever age - nationality etc!!!
We are also moving to France shortly so who knows we might yet meet!! We are looking at Toulon.
Good luck ladies, I hope you are successful in your quests.


----------



## morganna

Thanks Pompey -
it would be lovely to meet someone ......................
we shall see.


Good luck Cooljules   


Morganna xx


----------



## ciaelle

hello! Morganna and Pompey, do not hesitate if you need some information, i live in France (in the alps). best wishes to all of you


----------



## Pompey PFC

ciaelle said:


> hello! Morganna and Pompey, do not hesitate if you need some information, i live in France (in the alps). best wishes to all of you


thanks I will certainly be in touch!!


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Everyone,

Can I join? I just joined FF after lurking for over a year! Sorry in advance for the ME post ...

I met the love of my life in my mid-40s. OH has 2 daughters; I have no children of my own. On my 49th birthday, I broke down and said I want a child; my OH responded that he would be happy to have another child. I assumed though that I was too old to get pregnant. I was then ecstatic to find that it would not be too late for me to have a child, using donor eggs. I've had 2 cycles of DE SET with a CZ clinic, the second one resulted in a BFP, but sadly I lost him two months ago at 30 weeks despite him having done well on all the tests/scans. 

Due to my age, I have to use a different clinic. We are now going for a fresh DE cycle with Dogus (Dr. S) in early/mid June (dates not yet confirmed). I am excited and trying to focus on the positive.

Cheers


----------



## kgemini

Good luck srygrl, I havent been to your clinic, but ive followed the dogus thread for a few years and know a lot of ladies have been happy there x


----------



## morganna

Srygrl

Welcome!

Sorry to hear of your loss.
You are very brave to carry on.
Dogus is a good clinic. I went there but had Dr Firdevs who has since moved over to Team Miracle.
I was 57 when I gave birth for the first time.  She is now nearly 18 months old and the joy of my life.
I wish you all the best on your journey to have your baby.
Morganna x


----------



## SryGrl

Thanks kgemini and morganna!

I realize that much more of the ladies on here have gone with TM, but I chose Dogus (Dr. S) taking into account the cost, the fact that the clinic has been around for 20 years (and had brought in TM at the time because there was too much work for Dr. S to handle alone), and the coordinator. I had a bit of a meltdown when I contacted her right after my SB, and she was extraordinarily sympathetic and helpful. 

One thing that I have noticed is a difference in protocol between the Czech clinics and the southern clinics. I knew the specific dates for EC and ET two months in advance when I cycled in CZ, whereas the Cyprus, Greek and Spanish clinics seem to wait on AF to appear before finalizing the schedule.  Makes it a bit more difficult to plan, but at least this time we will be going somewhere with more dependable sunshine (or at least heat) and make a bit more of a leisurely vacation out of it mostly lying under an umbrella with a book at a sunny beach / pool!

When I started on this journey over a year ago, I felt like a bit of a freak doing this at the age of 49, with a birth due at the age of 50. (Now I am 50 and would be 51 at the birth if this cycle is successful). I was elated to come across this thread. It is so great to know that there are so many others out there - not only those that just turned 50, but mid/late 50's that are having children, some of whom for the first time. 

Morganna, it is great to hear that your daughter has brought you so much joy. 

Cheers,

SryGrl


----------



## morganna

srygrl


you have it all under control  
go for your dream!!
soon you will be holding your bundle of joy and your life will be filled with love and it will never be the same again!! in a GREAT way     


M. xx


----------



## kgemini

I agree with everything Morganna has posted xx


----------



## miamiamo

SryGrl
+++ for Morgana and keep my fingers crossed. Hope you won't be reading any criminal/horror story xx


----------



## SryGrl

Most likely it will be some mindless romance novel or the like ...  

Waiting for Auntie Flo to arrive before I can book the flights, etc. 

Is anyone else cycling at the moment?


----------



## Coolish

Srygrl - i was 48 when i finally became pregnant with my DD. She was born 2 days after my 49th birthday (5 days before Christmas). Due to my age now we've had to switch clinics toTM - we'd love a sibling for DD. She's a gorgeous cheeky little monkey!


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,

Haven't been on here for a few weeks. Well its all happening. My FET that is, OMG getting nervous now. FET planned for mid June.
Has anyone else here used the protocol with Ethinoylestridial??  I started it on day 2 of bleed, also having 100mcg asprin, 10mg prednisolone,  I take Ethinoylestriadial for 14 days, have scan day 10, then if lining ok, at day 14 take progesterone pessaries, for 5 days with FET on day 6.
I having my frosties couriered to another clinic, all very stressful getting everything organised, also waiting on information from co-ordinating Dr about new clinic Iscare, Slovakia, its crazy I can't find out much info about it at all.  I even called them, and they speak really little english.
But I trust my Dr that all will come together, I just get a little wobbly at times as coming all the way from OZ.

Morganna, thank you so much for your kind words from my previous post.  I will be in UK mid June and would love to catch up if that works, pm me if you can.

SryGrl - good luck with your upcoming cycle.  Yes this forum is a god send, its lovely to have a safe place to share hopes, dreams, fears, and        
eliza123


----------



## mandalay

Hello again to all the lovely ladies on this board.
I haven't posted for quite a while but I hope one or two of you will remember me.
My little boy has arrived safe and sound - a little early (2-3 weeks) by caesarean section.
Like you, I am over 50 and, like you I have followed this rocky IVF rollercoaster through all its heartbreaking twists and turns.
I wanted to say that if I can get there, you can get there.  What we need is people behind us to keep us going even if we need a break.  My son was born one year to the day after I had received a BFN.  You don't know what the future can bring.
I went to TM in Cyprus, followed all their advice, threw everything at the last attempt (all the extra add-ons) and it was still a surprise.  I believe TM can do it for you.  They care.  
What can I suggest?  Go at a time when TM are quietest.  You may want to combine it with a holiday but really it's more important that you go at the least busy time for TM - even if that is November or February.  You can have a holiday any time.
Use the time between treatments to get yourself as slim, fit and pumped full of vitamins as you can.  Pregnancy takes its toll.  Being pregnant over 50 takes a bigger toll.  You want to have the best blood pressure, best BMI and best health that you can manage.
Then go at it believing, imagining and truly convincing yourself that you will hold your baby in your arms.  You will.
Good luck to you.
xxx


----------



## morganna

Ahh .....Mandalay
Huge congratulations!!            


If you are like i was.....
the 2 weeks after you give birth, you will be so elated and so hormonal you will cry with joy.


Its such a massive and overwhelming feeling of finally holding your baby in your arms.


Enjoy!!!!!


Morganna xxx


----------



## Coolish

Wow,congratulations Mandalay.  Enjoy these early days with your wonderful son - such precious times xx


----------



## eliza123

Mandalay,   Huge congratulation on the arrival of your little boy, I can only image your true joy, to have your little man in your arms. As we all know its one thing to get a  , its another to deliver a live baby, and hold him, how wonderful.

I remember you from a while back, good on you for hanging on to your dream.  I'm about to do a FET mid June, in Slovakia, very nervous, excited, but at the same time mindful, and protective of my heart, I'm trying to remain very relaxed and calm, and feel I have to relax about the process, easier said than done, as we put so much hope into this, and for most of us on this forum its been a tough journey to get to this point, I still have great faith, but at the same time am already thinking about plan B at the back of my mind.
Thank you to all the lovely ladies on this journey, its so important to have somewhere to share.
Eliza123


----------



## SryGrl

Mandalay, congratulations on the arrival of your little boy, and thanks for the sage words of wisdom!

Cooljules, I read on another thread about your BFN. I am so sorry.   Nonetheless, your DD is proof that you are capable of a successful pregnancy. Do you have another attempt arranged?

Eliza123, I can certainly understand about thinking ahead to a plan B. I am also thinking of a plan B (and C and D ... ) - it is weirdly somewhat relaxing to me to have backup plans in place. You mentioned that you are having your embryos transported to Slovakia. Are you transporting them from the Czech Republic (due to the age cutoff)?I haven't heard anything about Slovakian clinics. Do you know what the age cutoff is for Slovakia? I have 2 embies on ice in the Czech Republic, but the cost of transporting them to North Cyprus would have been so high that the combined FET cost was almost the same as a fresh cycle. I had also checked with a Polish clinic; the transportation costs and ET costs would be quite low, but they wanted me to go over there twice beforehand to evaluate whether my health as a 50 year old was good enough, and would only do the transfer after 6 months! So I am now going for a fresh cycle in Cyprus, but I would like to know (in case this cycle fails) whether there is a reasonable option to have my Czech ice babies sent to another clinic without costing me a fortune or involving a protracted process. 
Cheers


----------



## Mels11

Congratulations, Mandalay, so pleased all went well for you. Us ladies are living proof women in their fifties can have healthy pregnancies! And I think we are able to appreciate every second we spend with our babies. Congratulations x

Good luck with your transfer Eliza & with your treatment Srygrl....& anyone else with a treatment coming up.


----------



## Pompey PFC

Many congratulations Mandalay!! Enjoy xx


----------



## artist_mum

Congrats Mandalay!  I remember you from way back and am so pleased you got there in the end    And thank you for your lovely words of encouragement and the advice on how to end up holding you own baby - really helpful and appreciated.

Good luck to Eliza, hope it all comes good for you.

Hello to others who remember me..  i'm off to Barcelona next week for tests at Eugin which is a clinic we used for our first 2 IVFs.  I feel more comfy with a short flight and a clinic that I really liked.  Plus I did get BFP with them before so yeah, I'm excited to go back!  We do also have 2 frosties at Team Miracle in Cyprus so that's an option too.  

CoolJules - how are you doing?  And your little one?  Hope you're OK, good luck with whatever's next for you  

Artist Mum xx


----------



## morganna

artist mum


best of luck          


morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

Thanks Morganna! I realised i had forgotten to say hi to you on my post but i'm already taking Mandalay's advice and am in the middle of a detox to get good and healthy ready to go this time.  And it required an early bed, early rise so I didn't post again.

I'm very excited.

Hope you are enjoying what must be nearly toddlerhood by now?!  

with love xx


----------



## Coolish

Hey artist_mum  Good luck at Eugin next week - there's definitely something to be said about being comfortable and relaxed at a clinic. So many options though if you also have 2 frosties at TM.

My DD is 2 and 1/2 now and a proper cheeky monkey. It didn't work for us last month at TM and they have given us some options if we decide to go back and try again. We're in the middle of buying a new house moving across country so we're trying to decide when to go (if we do).

Good luck to everyone else, whatever stage you are at in your journey xx


----------



## julia3620

Well Ladies,  I can't believe I am writing this but I got a BFP! 
This was my sixth attempt, I had two embryos transferred on 31 May and did my bloods this week!

I am just delighted, I am not quite sure what TM's secret is but it seems pretty amazing.

I know we are in very early days but haven't got this far before!

Thank you for all your support alone the way. I have followed each of your stories and have gained solace from them. I was very ambilvilent about doing this cycle but found the courage to do so.

So glad I did!

Julia


----------



## morganna

Julia 


Congratulations!!           
          


wonderful news!!


wonder how many are cooking?


very happy for you!!


please keep us posted along the way..........


Love,


Morganna xxx


p.s.  yes!! TM are the best.


----------



## morganna

Artist mum.......


yes she is 18 months and already getting into the terrible two,s   


Sending lots of positive thoughts your way......           


love,


Morganna xx


----------



## julia3620

Oh dear,

I may have spoken too soon... I have had a bleed this morning, really not sure what to do.

Have called TM they have told me to increase progesterone and stop asprin, we will see what the day brings.

Julia


----------



## Mels11

Hope all OK, Julia x


----------



## morganna

Hope you are okay Julia  
m. x


----------



## julia3620

Thank you Morganna and Mels,

I have rested a lot yesterday and today so am trusting that. I think I will go into work tomorrow and just try and take it easy. I know this is a roller coaster of a journey and this is the furtherest I had ever got but today I do feel downhearted.

I am feeling out of sorts from yesterday. I am puzzled to what has gone wrong. On Friday I had my third HCG and the numbers were strong and had doubled well, so what happened overnight for one of the sacs to collapse. I have a scan arranged for the 29 June so will know more then. I was able to relax for 12 hours and then boom the anxiety starts again!

This is such a hard journey. Par of me wanted twins as I do not think we will try again due to age. We did PGD to check out abnormalities and only had 2 embryos to transfer and now it looks as if one has gone.  But I know I also need to be grateful for this little one and keep positive and to trust the process.... do ..... hard when one if feeling low. 

I am very glad to be able to post as so few people know about this and DH whilst he tries his best he just doesn't have to experience the full potency of the journey...


Julia


----------



## SryGrl

Julia,

Don't give up yet. A bleed could be caused by a number of different things. Your body may be too sensitive to blood thinners (aspirin) or not sensitive enough to the progesterone. When progesterone levels decline, our bodies shed lining, causing a bleed. It's critical to keep progesterone levels high.Can you get your progesterone level checked along with having another beta? In the meanwhile, please follow the clinic's advice to increase the progesterone, no matter how emotional you are feeling. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## julia3620

SryGrl,

Thank you, your suggestions make sense, I have just taken more progesterone! I could get another HCG and progesterone, hopefully will get to talk to my consultant tomorrow. I am trying to keep positive, just so upset ( and angry!) that our HCG was so strong and sustained itself and then I had a bleed within 12 hours, life is so ..... difficult at times, but I know I have a lot to be grateful for ! so just need to connect with that part of me more. 

Julia xx


----------



## morganna

Dear Julia,


Do let us know.
I am sending                 
to you.


M, xxx


----------



## Coolish

Julia - sorry to hear you are going through such a worrying time. When I was pregnant with DD I bled heavily at 5 and 6 weeks and had a couple of scans at EPU. Two embies had implanted and one had stopped growing at 5 weeks. At 6 weeks they could see a hematoma that was causing the bleed and the failed embie may have started that. My clinic had told me to increase progesterone and stop aspirin too - I went on to have a very normal pregnancy. 

Bleeding is pretty common in IVF pregnancies and most ladies will have similar stories to tell. Good luck xx


----------



## Abe

This is my first post in this group, hoping someone can help, I have contacted North Cyprus IVF Clinic for Donor Egg IVF. I have been informed to have all the following tests:

CBC (complete blood count), kidney and liver functions as well as hormone testing, cardio check-up (ECG), blood glucose level, blood pressure and cholesterol levels​.

Do you know if my GP will allow me to have any of these done on the NHS as I know that once your pass 42 some of them do not want to help.

What is the best approach when speaking to my GP about these tests.  If my GP says no, do you know where else I can get these done privately in London, ideally I was hoping to have the blood test and Cardio checkup in the same place.

Would be grateful to hear your experiences of how you got the tests done, GP via NHS or private or mixture of both in London.

Thanks.


----------



## morganna

Hi Abe


the clinic that i went to in north cyprus was Team Miracle Dogus.
There is a thread under the international section and you will find many women on it, who have gone there and they have high success rates.


The clinic did not require all of those tests to be done in order to have treatment!


Why dont you check it out before doing all these tests?


Morganna xx


----------



## Mels11

Hi Abe, 
I got lucky & my GP was supportive & willing to run most of those tests for me. Hormone testing being the exception (I didn't ask, nor did my clinic). I happened to have an appt with a nurse in the surgery & checked out how she thought the GPs would react & she gave me the confidence to be honest. But you could approach it differently as most of these tests are part of a general health MOT that a lot of surgeries offer if you're over 40yrs so, if you've not had a check up in a while, you could perhaps request a health check. I requested the ECG as there is genuinely a history of heart problems in the family. 
Like Morganna, my clinic didn't ask for these tests (but did request STD checks) but I had them done for my own peace of mind as I hadn't had anything checked out for years & didn't want to get pregnant and then find out I had a problem. 
If this isn't an option for you then a lot of private medical companies such as BUPA offer health checks that include the tests you need but it's not cheap. 
Good luck xx


----------



## Lily0750

Hi Morganna,

I contacted two clinics in North Cyprus, Team Miracle and Bahceci, and confirm they requested different sets of blood tests. 
E.g. Team Miracle does not require Rubella test.

Hi Abe,

As Mels suggested you can get some tests done by GP as part of general check up. Bahceci sent me a list of private centres where scans and blood tests can be done. I will post their details in the evening when I get home. Meanwhile you may ask recommendations from your Cyprus clinic.
Btw, I did bloods and scan at Lister and will probably have to pay them some admin fees to get copies of my results.


----------



## artist_mum

hi Lily

I had these tests done at 45 years old requested by my spanish clinic and am about to do them again now at 50 years old as I am going back to Spain and it is a requirement.  As Mels says, it's maybe not a bad idea anyway to check on these things!

Anyway just to say that I am flying to Barcelona to have mine and even with the flight included (£100 return) it is still cheaper to have them there than in UK.  For example the mammogram is nearly £300 here and only 80 euros there, the ECG is about 30 euros.  So all in all it's easier plus I will get a scan at the clinic so we can prepare for the treatment cycle.  

I realise that works best if using a spanish clinic, but just thought I'd mention it.  Barcelona is a nice place for a visit anyway!

Good luck xx


----------



## Lily0750

Hi Abe,

The list of hospitals/clinics recommended by Bahceci is 5 pages long. Unfortunately I cannot find the function how to attach PDF file to the message.
If you let me know whereabout you are in the UK, I will copy/paste the relevant clinics.


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 


I had my donor egg embryo transfer today at Dogus. Dr. S., Andri and team were fantastic. 

We have 3 boys and 6 girls - a total of 9 5-day blasts! We are chuffed! We put one boy in and are having the remaining 8 frozen. This is far more han the two blasts we got both times in the Czech Republic. DP had joked a week ago about becoming a sperm donor (after reading the article about the guy with 800 kids). I responded at the time that as a 47-year old balding man with a sizeable beer belly, he may have difficulty competing against the Danish 20 year Olds as a sperm donor. He's having a good laugh now (though I think the donor's egg quality as well as the ICSI sperm sorting performed by Dogus may have played a bigger part! )

Anyway, I am thrilled to be PUPO and that we have snowbabies in the bank!

Cheers


----------



## julia3620

Srygrl,

Congratulations on being PUPO!

Julia


----------



## morganna

srygrl


     hope the 2weekwait goes fast!!    
          


Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Congrats on being pupo srygrl and i hope the 2ww goes very quickly for you x


----------



## Abe

I didn't realise I had any responses so was surprised when I logged in, will look out how I can change my settings so I get an email alert.

Thanks Morgamma I have contacted the clinic Team Miracle in Cyprus and they have been very helpful, they have sent me all the info including the t tests I need and its not a long list, so feeling more confident. 

Thanks Mells11,Ill approach my Doctor and be honest see if I can get a Thyroid one, if not I have looked online and can get it for £85 and the results are quick. I’ll also be getting a Full Blood Count for peace of mind. I wont bother with ECG as no heart disease in my family. Will also sort out Ultrasound one, probably privately.

Thanks Lily0750, thats what I found about the Cyprus clinics, they ask  for different tests and some ask for so many that I was worried about how I was going to ask my GP for so much. I am based in London.



Artist_mum, Spain sounds more economical. I am 51 and because their rules have changed a lot of the Spanish clinics will not take me, thats why I am looking at Cyprus. I have had a mammogram a few months ago, so don't need another one.I will stick with Full Blood Count and Thyroid one and ultrasound scan. I am good health, use to have multiple fibroids but had surgery in January to remove them.


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks Morganna, CoolJules, and Julia for your Lind thoughts. I  am 5dp5dt; trying to hold off testing until Firday. 

Abe, I hope you are able to get as much tests done through NHS ax possible. My experience with asking NHS to run tests hasn't been great. I was told contradictory information depending on who I spoke to - that either the test was covered, or they weren't sure it was covered for items x and y, but they would still perform the test though I might be charged. A few weeks later, when the test results came back, I found out that they didn't run the tests for those particular items as they weren't covered. It seems to vary by NHS practice, so hopefully you will have better luck. I ended up having tests done in the Czech Republic when I  cycled there last year. It was much cheaper than private in the UK, and Dogus, where I am currently cycling, will accept last year's tests. I would imagine that having medical tests done in North Cyprus would be much cheaper than private in the UK. Anyway,  I hope you get it sorted soon, so you can move ahead with your cycle! 

Cheers


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all doing well.

Just an update from me, I had a scan yesterday and one sac and heartbeat seen so that is great. We have lost one but grateful that one has stayed so far. I have another scan booked for 8 July. 

My energy is low, feeling a little nausaus so just resting as much as I can and trying to take it easy at work, which is going reasonable well.....

I have been staying away from Mr Goggle so haven't been on line as much, best wishes to all. 

Julia


----------



## morganna

Great news Julia.
Same thing happened to me............


2 heartbeats


and then one stopped at 9 weeks.


Its quite common in ivf. Called vanishing twin.


I dont know how i would have coped with 2! 


little miss pippa is MORE than enough      


FULL ON    


and she is adored.


Keep us posted wont you??


please rest and distract yourself as much as you can...........


you will feel great when you pass the 3 month mark.


Love,


Morganna xx


----------



## SryGrl

Julia, I am sorry about the loss of your twin. I am glad that your remaining singleton is doing well. It sounds like a good plan to take it easy with work. Hopefully the rest of your pregnancy will go smoothly! 

AFM, I had a BFN from this cycle. I'm not that surprised as I only had one embie put in. Thankfully, Dr. S. will let me go straight into an FET cycle once I get my AF, so I could be back in Cyprus in 3-4 weeks! I'm not sure whether to put in 1 or 2 this time. Well, I guess we have a few weeks to decide!


----------



## morganna

Srygrl

Hope you can for your Fet soon.
I always say it's a numbers game.
M. X


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Everyone,

Abe, I hope that you've been able to get your tests completed and proceed with your cycle.

Julia, I hope that all is going well for you and that you are able to take it easy.

Morganna, indeed, it is a numbers thing - statistics are in our favour - and I need to focus on the long game. I knew that going into this (particularly choosing to transfer one embie), but it is easy to forget when that damn pee stick is mocking me showing only one line!!!! But of course, stories such as yours are such an inspiration, so I just need to realize in my heart that it will happen!

AF showed up yesterday; today I started with the meds for the new cycle! I booked my plane tickets and will be staying at Oscars for 6 days (going solo this time), with ET scheduled for July 28th! I am very excited! As we did the driving around and siteseeing last time (before transfer), I feel perfectly fine with chillaxing for the entire time, staying poolside at Oscars and taking the occasional stroll into Kyrenia. 

x


----------



## Mels11

Julia...congratulations, how did your scan on Friday go? Hope all still going well x

Srygrl, glad you got your next transfer date sorted, not long now. We had one transferred first time as well but I would have gone for two next time round if needed (I only had 2 Frosties) but it's a tough decision to make. I was very nervous at the idea of twins. As Morganna says one is enough! But then you have to balance against the chances of success. Oh for a crystal ball!


----------



## morganna

srylgrl


oscars is fine.........
i stayed there 3 times on my own


you get wifi, and pool, and even a cute man made beach with free loungers
also a noddy train to take you into town for free


oscars food is not that great...........its buffet style
but you can always order room service and get something better as a treat


wishing you the best of luck!!


morganna xx


----------



## SryGrl

Thanks, Morganna!

Mels, a crystal ball would come in quite handy now!!!


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies,

I hope that you are enjoying the nice weather!

I had my CD10 lining scan today; I'm at 9mm, which is great! I rechecked the schedule; my ET is actually on 27/7, not 28/7, but its ok as I am flying out to Cyprus on 25/7 anyway. 

Abe - Are you signed up now with TM? Do you have a donor lined up and have an idea of when you will be having your transfer, or is it still way too early?

Artist Mom - Have you had your transfer yet?

x


----------



## morganna

srygrl


thats a great lining!


good luck and please keep us posted!       


Morganna x


----------



## Adelphi

Hello ladies, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post but I am a little concerned about what I saw regarding fertility treatment in northern Cyprus possible falling into line with the south. In other words an age limit may be implemented. I am aware that there is currently no age limit. Does anyone know anything about this? Is it just a rumour? 
Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## SryGrl

Adelphi,

I have been quite concerned by this as well. There have been formal discussions about reunification over the pastfew months, with an objective of it being effective by the end of 2016. Having been there and seeing how strongly the southern Cypriot consider themselves Greek and the northerners identify as Turkish, it just seemed implausible that the population would just go along with this. Also, there have been these sorts of discussions in past years that didn't go far. And with Turkey's crackdown after last week's  coup attempt, it seems even more unlikely that reunification would occur as the EU would have human rights concerns and not want the Turkish government to have a say in the law-making for an EU country. .However, if reunification does occur, then from what I read, north Cyprus would become part of Cyprus and therefore the (south) Cyprus rules would apply. In South Cyprus, the age limit for donor eggs is the 51st birthday. My guess is that progress would be slowed down because of the coup attempt and that there would not be any reunification this year.


----------



## Adelphi

Dear SryGrl,
Thank you so much for clarifying. Of course what you say makes total sense. It serves to remind me that the Northern Cyprus option is almost my only way of becoming a single mother by choice and there are inherent political and policy risks attached to delaying treatment start at that location. 


I would be going to treatment now except my funding side is not fully set, but I do need to get on with it due to age and time etc.
Best Wishes, Adelphi


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

I had my FET at Dogus yesterday.  I was originally going to transfer only one embie if it was top quality. However,  that embie was average quality,  so we thawed another ( top grade of a different flavour). So I am now PUPO with 2 embies onboard! I am relaxing at Oscars Resort for the next few days, taking it easy and ordering room service today;  may venture poolside over next couple days.

I hope that everyone is doing well.

Xx


----------



## Coolish

Congratulations on being pupo! Enjoy your time relaxing at Oscars


----------



## morganna

hi srygirl
congrats on being pupo
well done




sending positive vibes


----------



## Cayleen

Srygirl, congratulations and hope you were able to rest and take it easy. I remember there were a lot of stairs leading down to the pool area, so be sure to take baby steps. 
Julia--so happy for you. Please remember to put your feet up, take it easy, and enjoy being pupo. 

I delivered the twins early at 34 weeks due to preeclampsia. My BP started rising over the past few weeks and once it got over 140/90, and I got protein in my urine, I had to do the steroid shot and magnesium drip, then deliver. I also had very heavy bleeding afterwards due to the stretched uterus. 

Although they were early, the twins did very well. Apgars were 8 and 9. They had to stay in NICU for two weeks until they were eating properly. Although the pregnancy was hard, I am honestly happy to have the two and happy that they will have each other. I don't work and can focus all my attention on them.

My pregnancy honestly was hard from the beginning. I was very tired the first 3 months, and for most of the preg. Only gained 6.8 (15 pounds) the whole time due to food aversion. Was in the hospital a few times for frequent contractions and shortened cervix. Was put on bed rest most of the time. I honestly did not have much energy to do anything anyways.


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,  

I've been hibernating these past 6 weeks.  Went to Slovakia in June for FET, all went well had a great lining, 13mm,  two frozen hatching blacocyst, but once again had a difficult transfer, unfortunately for me, I always have difficult transfers because I have a dip in my cervix, well after about 30 Min's, finally Dr happy with catheter in right place, 7 days after transfer started feeling nausea etc, and got that metalic taste in mouth, this went on for a couple of days then one day I had a really hot sweat and felt different, when I finally tested it was BFN. Stayed on medication a couple of days and when I got back to OZ had a bt test that confirmed BFN. I was surprised at how calm I felt with the result, but at the same time felt really sad. Now I'm onto plan b.  Went and had a sonohystogram to check fibroid not abating on uterus cavity and all good.  So now I'm just about to start BCP so I can have a bleed before starting the estrogen for my next FET, which I'm hoping to do early Septemeber.  Ladies, I'm interested to know how much Progesterone are you prescribed on your protocols?? and how many times a day?  I was on 800 a day (400 twice a day).
SryGrl congratulations on being PUPO.
Julie Congrats on your BFP.
Morganna, how are you? and the gorgeous little one.

Hello to all the other ladies out there that are cycling, wishing you   

Eliza123


----------



## eliza123

Hello again Ladies,
Forgot to ask.  Have any of you taken Synarel with your protocols?? for FET or did you just have Estrogen, and progesterone only? In my late 40's before my BC diagnosis, I was prescribed Synarel to stop LH surge? when I was doing cycle,  Dr said I didnt need it this time, although I was concerned as had that terrible hot sweat when I was doing my previous cycle, which resulted in BFN.
many thanks
Eliza123


----------



## morganna

Cayleen 
huge congratulations on the birth of your twins.


Can i ask are theys boys or girls? or both?  


i bet you cannot beleive they are actually here.


Eliza.......


i cannot remember what progynova i was on now...........but will try and did it out!


good luck and keep going.....


for my first transfer it was so painful that i asked for a shot of valium in my butt for the 2nd and 3rd transfer ( i got pregnant the 3rd try)


it made all the difference! no pain and no stress thinking out it!


m. xx


p.s. miss pippa is 18 months now and the light of my life.


----------



## Lily0750

Congratulations Cayleen.


----------



## betty21

Huge congrats Cayleen - when i was on the march and april thread i remember reading all your stuff from your transfer and had often thought now my lg is 5 months that you must have had your babies by now!

well i will be 49 next birthday and have had 2 babies by donor in the last 2 years and am i cant believe im gonna say this but already thinking of trying again ;-)  I used a donor from spain and i know on my last try they wanted me to wait a year from my last baby - well as i said my lg is 5 months and im thinking if i wait till feb to try again i will be 50 when and if it works- my question is to all you lovely mummies that are over 50 do you find or did you find being pregnant or other peoples views harder being older? I did have a few family members voice there opinion when i was 47/48 doing it -  i didnt have the easiest of pregnancies with either of my girls but that can happen to a much younger woman.


----------



## morganna

i only told 2 close friends that i was pregnant when i found out


and only told family members when i was 4 and a half months pregnant


they were all shockingly DELIGHTED!!


it was amazing.


Best of luck with everything.


Morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

Hi

Haven't posted for a bit, just catching up with who is on here!

Srygrl - congrats on going for your cycle so quick! And on being pupo.. hope it is all going well and you're relaxing nicely over there in the sun. I decided to go back to Spain where we had success some years back although then m/c. I'm about to start patches ready for late August tx. I hope you go well over there and that this is the one   

Congrats to Cayleen, sounds like the pg was quite hard but now you have your twinnies 

Eliza, it sounds like we may cycle at the same time, good luck with yours and finding the right info. I"m afraid I don't know about synarel.

Hi to others posting here and to those I know from a few years now (!) Morganna, CoolJules - lots of love xxx

And to Adelphi - go for it girl   

Artist Mum
xxx

PS I have found a really fantastic support in: www.fertileheart.com which i came across after reading the book _Inconceivable_ by Julia Indichova. It's really working for me so could be worth a look for others struggling with the thoughts/emotions that go along with this longing for a child. Or just get the book cheap off Amazon

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## eliza123

Hello again Ladies,

Morganna.................
Thank you for your reply.  I started BCP yesterday, planning on FET in Slovakia early September, I have just been reading about Endometrium scatch, and will talk to my Dr here in OZ next week, I think you mention that you had it?? I'm just trying to work it out, if I'm on BCP for about 18 days, just wondering if I can have scratch just before stopping BCP before bleed, and starting Estrogen. Getting nervous as want to give this my best shot, having said that back in June thought I had given it my best shot, but still got BFN, its such a lotto.

Artist Mum.........................good to hear from you, thanks for the info re: book by Julia Indichova etc, also just interested what protocol are you on you mention that you are starting patches, can I ask what patches you are on?? I'm on BCP to build lining up before a bleed, then will start estrogen for 14 days, the synarel is for LH, although they are saying now that I don't need synarel for LH surge as not ovulating, having said I know menopausal women have high LH, and although we don't ovulate, its still in the mix of hormones floating around in the blood stream.  Its hard as I have tried with and without Synarel, my Dr now has said to me, that I know so much, so do what feels right for me, not the answer I was looking for, but as he said assisted reproduction is NOT an exact science, and there are no guarantees,  (I think we all know that loud and clear, thru our expereinces).
Artist Mum..............yes it look like we will be cycling at the same time, we can be cycle buddies, keep me posted, also I think we are roughly about the same age.

Also.............good luck to all your lovely ladies out there cycling wishing you all   

Eliza123


----------



## artist_mum

HI Eliza

I'm having Estradot patches 75mg for 2 or 3 weeks, a check after 2 weeks I think to be sure i'm not ovulating (hormone bloods) and then if I am have a injection to stop that, if not then just carry on with patches.  Then lining scan over here in the UK, and start progesterone just before tx.  I'm planning intralipids but probably not prednisalone this time.  I've tried different things at various clinics and am inclined to go for least intervention this time.. being brave!

That said, i had defragmentation test done on my partner's sperm and the results are now back, but we have to speak with the clinic next Tuesday to discuss. so i'm not sure what that outcome will be as yet. but it just gives me more time to prepare and hopefully get the right timing/sperm/embryos etc!  

I'll keep you posted of my dates and then yeah, we can see if we're doing this together  

Hope you manage to tune in to your own intuition on the drugs etc..that doctor is probably right, you know more than anyone about you!  

Take care xxx


----------



## ciaelle

Hello everyone
will post longer soon.
Just to answer Eliza, for successful fet  i was on 8mg estradiol (6mg orally, 2 mg vaginally) and 800 mg progesterone (vaginally).and prednisolone10 mg the day of transfer and the day before. I did not want more. and i do a scan on 14th day if i find it useful. and i would send you a message if your inbox is not still full...
good wishes to all of you


----------



## morganna

i had the endo scratch done the month prior to transfer.
it was the only time i had an endo (out of 3 attempts) and that was the time i got pregnant
i do beleive it HELPS.


Good luck.


m. xx


----------



## Stringy50

Hi ladies,


Wondered if i could join you on here....i'm 48yrs currently. I'm having donor IVF at Reprogenesis in December so working up to it now. I've even been given dates for transfer so have been able to book flights/accomodation in preparation.   I had a cycle there last summer which resulted in a BFN so going for another shot at it.

I was wondering about an endometrial scratch too. The dr didn't suggest it to me last year so didn't go down that route but have read it seems to have some positive results. For those on here who have had experience of it  is it very painful or just uncomfortable? I'm struggling to have a smear test at the moment as i just find it too painful....menopause has a lot to answer for! It doesn't help that i've stopped taking HRT as it raised prolactin levels in blood which i understand can hinder implantation too so am just suffering all the menopausal symptoms which no doubt we all are too!  

Congratulations Srygirl on being pupo   Enjoy the next 2 weeks & try to relax...easier said than done i know! 

Xx


----------



## morganna

Hi Stringy,


I asked alot of people if the endo hurts.........
and most said it did not. Because obviously that was their experience.


However, I am going to be honest and tell you mine hurt like HELL.


Its was excruciating.


Sorry......but you need to know the possibilities. I had it done at Herts and Essex clinic.


I should have had sedation but it was too far to have anyone go with me and the sedation was about £500 !!


Whatever you decide to do, i wish you the best of luck.


Morganna xx


----------



## morganna

p.s. there is no hard and fast evidence that endos work.


But as i said in an earlier post.............
the 3rd attempt at DE i had an endo and i became pregnant. So who knows if it helped or not? i know woman that had it and they still did not have success in getting pregnant.  Then went onto another cycle at another time without an endo............and got pregnant.  So go figure!!


----------



## Stringy50

Morganna thank you for your swift & honest reply. I appreciate the honesty it is better to go with your eyes wide open to the possibilities as at least you can be prepared that way. I think if i went down that route then i would have to go with sedation. Did you try to get it on the nhs or did you have to pay private for it? I think i'd ask my dr first to see if they'd be prepared to refer me for it! I've got a Skype call with the consultant from Reprogenesis soon so i'll see what he thinks too.

Mind you if i'm ever blessed enough to get pregnant i might have to increase my pain barrier to survive labour!!   Xx


----------



## morganna

i did not have nhs it was private


my pain threshold is pretty good............but i would recommend sedation.


My first transfer was very painful, so i had a shot of valium in my butt for the following two.............and what a world of difference!!


as for labour..............


phew!! had gas and air (yuck) for 12 hours then an emergency Csection as babies heartbeat fell dramatically! and they say gas and air do not pass through the placenta? 


guess my poor heart was worn out.


But the good news is, the Csection was AMAZING!!!  quick!!! painless, and i was wide awake while it happened.


Would highly recommend it     


Good luck with everything.............keep your eye on the prize. And never give up.  


morganna xx


----------



## kitten106

Hello ladies

Could anyone advise me about the medication some clinics want you to take after transfer i.e steroids, blood thinners, intralipids etc and if you defiantly have to have them ? I get quite concerned about taking a lot of medication & if it's not something you have ever taken before! 

I know we would all do anything for a positive result but I do get confused   when some clinics more or less insist on them and others don't think they help or are necessary at all ! 

Luv Kitten xx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Wow, it's suddenly quite busy on this thread! 

Eliza and Kitten - My clinic has the following protocol :
Estradiol, aspirin, folic acid and prednisolone  (steriods) from cycle day 2
Progesterone pessaries from CD14
Doxycycline  (antibiotics) for 5 days starting on CD14
Proluten  (progesterone shot) - once a week starting with CD19 (transfer day)
Clexane  (blood thinner injection) - daily from CD19
Intralipids  (optional) -on CD19, with recommendation to follow up with additional treatments

The Estradiol and progesterne are absolutely critical for building up the lining and allowing the embryo to survive. It would be impossible to get/stay pregnant without taking these ( though th e dosage and length of time for taking these may differ by clinic.
The aspirin and/or clexane may reduce the risk of blood clots resulting from taking estridol, and some believe that the thinning of the blood helps implantation, but some clinics prescribe only aspirin and not clexane. 

There's a lot of debate about steroids.  I 5hink most clinics prescribe it, but the dosage and length of time for taking varies significantly. The steriods are believed to reduce the risk that your immune system will reject the embryo. 

For intralipids,  many clinics don't bother with it, but it is believed to reduce the risk of your immune system rejecting the embryo. 

String50 - I  also found the endo scratch to be somewhat painful (a bit more than a pap smear) but it was over in 5 minutes. I would recommend having a glass of wine (or two) before the procedure.  

Cayenne - Congratulations!  That is fantastic news! 

Artist Mum - Good luck on the preparation for your cycle! 

AFM - Today was OTD, and unfortunately it is a BFN. I suspect that my blocked fallopian tubes are causing problems with implantation. I think that I will go straight into another FET cycle,  and if that doesn't work,  I will consider having my tubes removed.


----------



## morganna

Srygrl

I am sorry.
But very pleased that you are going onto the next plan.

Best of luck with everything and keep your eye on the prize as they say 

xx


----------



## kitten106

Srygrl

Thank you so much for all the information regarding protocols ....its answered my query.

I'm so sorry for you .....glad you have a plan though .....keep going 

Kitten xxxx


----------



## eliza123

Srygrl - Sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. Glad you have plan B in place. 

Thank you for the information on the protocol. I had endo scratch yesterday, now just tossing up whether to take Synarel or not, its not something they use here for a standard FET,(although they do occasionally) but my LH is always so high, and it would keep it down, having said that I'm menopausal so LH is always high. Dr said I don't need to take it as there wouldn't be any follicles floating around, well he thinks not. I think I mentioned before on the thread, I just feel that irrespective LH is in the mix of hormones, floating around. Have to make decision today, as have to start it 1 week before bleed.
Sorry Ladies I'm just airing and thinking out loud.

Have a great day.
Eliza123

Please Note: Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering. We strongly advise you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature and do not do so without professional medical supervision/approval.


----------



## CherieJ

Sorry to intrude here, ladies.  

Morganna, I am trying to PM you but your box is full.

Thanks, CherieJ


----------



## morganna

have emptied it.
M. xx


----------



## Cayleen

Thank you everyone, the twins are doing very well, but I stay sleep deprived 24/7. 

Morganna ~ I had boy and girl twins. My little girl is very sweet and relaxed. She is very much a princess. Unfortunately, I have to spend more time with my little boy who seems to overreact to stimulus and cries more. Even before birth, he would jump to loud noises. He finally decided last week he wanted to BF, and has been enjoying that. In NICU, they had to be bottle fed  and I pumped. 

Eliza ~ I did not have the scratch this last time, but my previous clinic recommended it on day 26, no later than day 29 (1st BFN). Some clinics rec it on day 21.  This clinic also insisted that I do a  Injection of Lupron Depot on cycle day 26 to prevent ovulation. The protocol for estrogen was “To start on oestrogen tablets (Progynova) 4mg for 4 days then increase to 6mg for 4 days then increase to 8mg a day and stay on that dosage from then on. Do space the tablets out through the day for best absorption. Also start Folic acid 5mg once daily and Aspirin 75mg once daily.”

Dr. Firdevs protocol at TM recommends Progestan 200mg x 3 (1 inserted every 8 hours until 12 weeks gestation). She also prescribes Prolution Depot 500 mg 1 intramuscular injection every 4 days until 20 days post transfer (starting on transfer day). The progesterone is the most important med to prevent miscarriage. 

Betty ~ thank you for thinking about me. My family has not said anything about me being preg at 50, but I don’t live close to them and communicate on social media. If family asks, I will just tell them I had frozen embies saved from years ago. When I am out with the twins, people are curious about them. Unfortunately, if I am with another woman they automatically think the twins are hers. I live in the US where women get a lot of surgery work done, so I will have to do the same.


----------



## morganna

Hi cayleen

Good to hear from you and your update regarding your twin boy and girl.
How wonderful.

I can totally relate to your sleep deprivation. 
Its torture. And i only had 1!!!

I do hope you get some help so that u can manage. And so that u can enjoy them.

I did!! 

And now i can get some rest and thoroughly enjoy my little one.

Take care

Morganna xx


----------



## Baby powder

Hi ladies.  Not posted for a while  but needing a bit of moral support today. Miscarried on Saturday  at 6wk 3d. This is my 3rd miscarriage this year all lost between 6wk and 7wk.this was the last of our 3 de embryos. Feeling very low and can't stop crying. I'm going to be 50 in 3 weeks.  Feeling like I'm hitting a big mile stone there as well as this loss.  I'm not sure what to do next.  It's a huge cost and we have spent over 15k in the past year  plus meds. I'm not sure if I should change clinic  because I have fallen pregnant each time so they not failing me there. Buy not sure if i could get better value and if another clinic would make any difference . i have my hospital appointment at the end of the week. Hopefully I won't have to have any medical management  and everything will just pass as I'm  bleeding  like a  steady period.(Sorry tmi).


----------



## SryGrl

Kimmy,


I am so sorry about your loss.   It's devastating to have your little one taken away from you, and for it to happen three times in one year is beyond comprehension. I hope that you are able to take some time out to be good to yourself before deciding on the next steps. 

QuestionS that come to mind include whether you have sufficient progesterone and estrogen support, as well as whether there are other factors (e.g.elevated. NK cells)  that are fighting against the embryos. Have you had any tests run? It may be good to compare medication protocols to what people at other clinics are using, and ask your clinic whether it would make sense to change the medication. 

I can understand the frustration at being 50 and not having a little one and wondering if it will ever work - particularly as DE has such high success rates overall. there have been quite a numberof women who have endured quite a few BFN's and losses, but eventually get their take home baby. Hopefully that will be you one day. 
Xx


----------



## Karhog

Hi Kimmy
Nothing  more to add that SyrGrl hasn't touched upon but  just wanted  to say how sorry I am for your losses.
Sounds like it's been a really tough year and just wanted to send


----------



## Tincancat

Hi Kimmy 
I'd agree with Srygirl it's worth looking at reasons why you are miscarrying.  Perhaps think about seeing Professor Quenby and Professor Brosens at Coventry Hospital for second opinion and endometrial biopsy testing.  
Miscarriage is such a sad experience for any one at any stage and three in 12 months is a lot to endure.  Be kind to yourself at this difficult time.  I found planning ahead and trying to get to the bottom of the reasons why it happened helped me to move forward.
TCCx


----------



## Baby powder

Thanks for your replies. 
My local hospital has a recurrent miscarriage clinic,  but when I spoke to my consultant  at the fertilty clinic  she said that I could go but she would still follow the same treatment.  So I was on 4 cyclogest per day. 5 progynova,  4 prednisolone and 1 clexane  injections. I have a scan booked at the local hospital tomorrow,  don't think I will need any  medical management,  bleeding alot now. I know I don't need to decide straight away what to do next but I'm not sure about the registration of a new clinic and all the tests and whether my age will be a problem  now. It took me such a long time to decide last time. They have told me they will call me next week to arrange  a follow up visit to the clinic  so I will have to think  about what I need to ask, there are so many questions  and  also if any changes in medication will benefit me. It's mind blowing


----------



## SryGrl

Kimmy  - 

It just seems so strange that you have lost all three right around the 6 - 7 week mark. Is there any change in the dosage of the medication around 6 weeks? Progesterone is critical for the embryo's survival,  but some clinics discontinue progesterone very early while others have patients take it until 12 weeks. Also, some women have low progesterone levels and need to supplement with injections or extra pessaries. Progesterone levels can be tested at the same time as a beta. Did you get any intralipids or take antibiotics? Are there any physical  concerns, such as blocked tubes, endometriosis?  Did you use the same donor's eggs for all three attempts or did you use different donors? Sometimes a change in donors makes a difference. How old was your donor? Many of the UK donors are older and have experienced problems in getting pregnant naturally.

That's good that you will have afollow up visit with the clinic. I hope that they can provide you with some answers. Nonetheless, there are a myriad of possibilities and it can be extremely frustrating not to get a definite answer. There is a really good post by Agate from a few years ago that lists a range of possible factors and investigations to consider. I think it's under the investigations section of FF. 

I'm not entirely sure what the age cutoff is in the UK, as I thought there were a few clinics that treat women up to 55 (??). However, I think many have a cutoff at the 51st birthday. 

Serum in Greece treats "problem" cases. I went there for a hysteroscopy and got my (only) BFP a month later. They run the "Chicago" tests, and I understand that they cost much less vs, the UK. In Greece, they will treat women up to their 51st birthday. In North Cyprus, there is currently no age limit, but women over 45 must provide documentation from their doctor that they are in good health, and have a cardiologist perform an ECG. At Dogus,  the cost of a DE cycle is €4,500. PGD is €1,000, and it costs €500 to freeze all remaining embryos. TM and Bahceci are a little bit more. There are a lot of donors that are in their early 20s compared to the UK, as the donors are compensated and are anonymous. 
Anyway, it's a lot to take in and you have more immediate concerns. I hope that the next steps will be as quick and painless (well, at least physically) as possible.


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
I keep dipping in and out of this thread - think you're all inspirational women! Just wanted to update about my situation which I hope gives hope to everyone at the start of treatment. I think UK clinics treat up to 51st birthday but I know LWC will got up to 55 in certain situations - such as depending on health etc.
I have a milestone birthday coming up in March! Can't believe I'll be 50.
AFM - I have a 2 year old son born July 14 from DD, and was lucky enough to have 3 embryos frozen from same cycle. I went to CARE Sheffield and couldn't rate them highly enough. My pregnancy went well despite me being 47 when I had DS. I had an elective C-section due to placenta praevia although it didn't cause me any problems thankfully. I decided to try for a sibling and am now 49 and 35 + 3 w pregnant. I am hoping for a vaginal delivery this time as recovery would be harder with a toddler this time, but at the end of the day, it's the baby's safety which is most important. I have appointment at hospital on 10th Oct for them to make a decision. I still have 2 embryos frozen and have recently paid for them to be stored for a further two years, to give me chance to decide what to do with them. Just couldn't let them go at the moment. Who knows I might give them a chance of life next year! 
So ladies there is chance for a positive outcome and healthy pregnancy when in your 40s and 50s. 
Kimmy - I would look into medication situation. I was prescribed progesterone and oestrogen until week 13 of pregnancy - this is when placenta takes over in natural pregnancies. This could be a reason perhaps. I think you should be referred to a specialist clinic which looks into recurrent miscarriages as you should be treated the same as a woman who conceived naturally and after going through all the tx, to lose LO at that stage is terrible. Good luck
Deb


----------



## mandalay

Sending you lots of love and hugs for your final few weeks. Tough but exciting. xxx
I am very lucky to have a beautiful four month old baby boy thanks to team miracle in Cyprus. My husband took some persuading to do it. Really I have what I set out hoping for and I know that I am blessed. I need to ask you ladies something and I hope you don't think me greedy. I have one frosty left there. I know it's a boy and perfect. I was even shown a picture of the compact cells. Everything screams to leave alone and count my blessings. I got gestational diabetes which blood pressure in the last few weeks of this pregnancy. I had a Cesarean. Everything says NO. DON'T. Husband doesn't want more but I'm feeling that I'm letting down someone by not giving them a chance of life, someone just as wonderful as my baby son. I have until next September . What would you do?


----------



## RED13

Hi Mandalay,

I know the answer already to your question, but some background and experience, to back up my opinions. 

I am mainly lurking now, as I am not currently cycling, but want to be. Every now and then I pop on to encourage. Like now! I have been on FF since 2005.
I have a DD that's now 9. She is the answer to my dreams. Truly. 
I have frosties in a clinic and since I'm 58 now, they won't transfer them. I am looking into a company to transfer them to Team miracle. They are not anywhere as good as your little frostie in waiting. How exciting you know he is a boy! That's part of why I have been stalling about using them. I had pre-eclampsia with my DD and she was born early. I still feel my little frosticles deserve a chance at life, and not onlt that, they are my DD full siblings. Lately, she is saying more and more, I want a sibling. Please Mom, everyone else has a Brother or Sister. First she wanted a Brother, now she wants a Sister, because a boy will try to take her electronics she says!!  I am taking it as a sign, it is time to get the show on the road and give my frosticles, no matter how mediocre, a chance. She has a 23 year old 1/2 Sister, but she is off doing her own thing and does not see her a lot, so my DD gets that and wants a sibling closer to her age.
Anyway, enough background and on to your question. As soon as I read your post, I said to myself, yes, yes, yes, you must give him a chance! You have older kids, as do I. I have a 23 year old step daughter. My opinion is your little man needs someone closer to his age and that was created through IVF also. I am not sure if you used DE like I did, but if you have, it's another reason to give your Son's sibling the chance at life, so your Son has someone like him, when you are gone one day. 
That is the reason I feel I have to give my DD's full siblings a chance, so that when I'm gone, she has someone like her to relate to. Will I be successful? I have no idea, as they are day 3 and not that great, but at least I tried. I believe they are potential little people that deserve to not be left in suspension or destroyed. 
You have to do what is right for you and your Son and hopefully, your DH will get on board. Mine will kick and scream and then resign himself. lol
All the best and keep us posted!
Red


----------



## mandalay

Thank you so much for replying! In a house with three men, I do miss a woman's perspective. Thank you thank you. I can't do anything so soon after the section so I'll keep thinking and (probably) plotting! Husband adores our baby so he may come round and I've been doing all the night feeds etc to keep him sweet!
Team Miracle are amazing. They have so many ways to boost your chances including the embryo scope. Go for EVERYTHING so you know you gave it your all. Umit and Dr Correct are wonderful. I just followed all they said. Go out of the peak season, February/March time, when they aren't so busy and can give you more attention. Oh, I wish you lots of luck!
Thank you again xx


----------



## mandalay

Doctor Firdevs. Damn auto correct! 😉


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies,

Deblovescats - Its fantastic that you have been very lucky a second time around, and will be giving birth just before hitting the big 5-0! In regards to the question of a vaginal birth vs C-Section, do you have any idea as to whether the placental issues may recur? From what I've read, elective C-section is generally safer for older mothers vs. vaginal delivery, but emergency C-sections generally have a bit more negative outcomes than the typical vaginal delivery (largely because of the underlying urgent condition causing the need for an emergency C-section and the very short time period in which to prepare). Thus, it seems better to have a planned C-section than to be in a position where the attempt at vaginal birth fails and you have to have an emergency C-section). So, I suppose I would want to be very confident that there are no underlying conditions - of course you will be meeting with your doctor to discuss ....  

Mandalay - That's wonderful that you are enjoying your time with your little boy and that your DH is bonding! What is that happens in September? Is it just that the period for which you have paid for the freezing of the embryo runs out? If so, can you renew for another year if you chose to postpone another attempt? I would imagine that your husband is still acclimating to the current LO, and perhaps he might be receptive to another, but after a bit of time? If you got pregnant right away then you would just have a little over a year of age difference; perhaps your DH would be more comfortable with a 2 or 3 year age difference?

RED13 - That is great that you would like to make an attempt with your embies. I looked at transferring my 2 snowbabies from the Czech Republic to North Cyprus. The cost that I was quoted for the shipping was pretty substantial (because it has to go via Istanbul) - I can't recall the exact sum and I only checked with one shipper, but I think that the cost was somewhere around £ 1700. Plus you would need to pay the recipient client to do an FET. For now I have kept my 2 snowbabies in the Czech Republic (but paid the £ 60 annual renewal fee for the freezing), and had started fresh with cycling in North Cyprus. In South Cyprus, the age limit was changed last year to the 51st birthday, in conformity with mainland Greece. In North Cyprus, there has been a change to the rules for women who are over 45. A health certification is now needed from a GP, as well as from a cardiologist (including results from an ECG). A questionnaire must be completed, with details on previous pregnancies and operations, general health history, age, weight, marital status, and a number of other questions. The completed questionnaire and accompanying health certifications are then sent to a Cypriot government agency, which then reviews the file and decides whether or not to permit you to proceed with a cycle. This is a new requirement that was introduced a few months ago (along with the phasing out of gender selection); I'm not aware of any bright line rules as to who they would or would not approve. I suspect that a headline age of 60 may encounter pushback. Also, the North Cypriot government has been under pressure from the EU to change their laws to be more in line with existing EU states; the North Cypriot government has also been under pressure from mainland Turkey, as many mainland Turks go to North Cyprus to have procedures performed that are not allowed in mainland Turkey. Thus, if you are considering North Cyprus, you may wish to act soon. I'm not sure, but other might be Ukraine, Russia and US (bring lots of $$$). I certainly hope that you are able to proceed and achieve your dream of a little sibling for your DD!

I hope everyone else is doing well!

xx


----------



## mandalay

Thank you for the update. I had no idea that it had become so complicated in North Cyprus. Feel a bit dismayed because there seem so many reasons for the department to turn us over 50s down. Has anyone successfully cycled with these requirements? Did TM help? Don't suppose they can. Makes you very reliant on your GP too.


----------



## Lily0750

Hi SryGirl,
I am currently in North Cyprus with Team Miracle. I am over 45. Have not heard anything about the requirement to get government permissionfor my treatment. Neither I was required to produce ECG.

Hi Mandalay, I would suggest to contact TM to get the correct information.


----------



## SryGrl

Lily & Mandalay  - This is what I have heard from Dogus. I had to sit down with the coordinator when I was there  at the end of August for a FET and complete a questionnaire from the government that was in Turkish. I also had to send in the letter from the GP and the cardiologist report (they accepted the ECG report from a year ago at Serum). I don't think that they needed to get approval for me from the govermnent though as I was already a client. The y said they needed to have my info on file though. (None of this was required when I originally cycled with them in June.) There are other Ladies who have cycled at Dogus in the past month or so who have mentioned the same thing about having to get GP & cardiologist report. I think the clinics may have a bit of latitude in who they consider a pre-existing client,  so perhaps other clinics are only applying this to clients who are only now making a first contact. I have also seen a few of the TM Ladies mention on the GS thread that PGD and GS is being discontinued at TM for new clients. The Dogus coordinator said that GS is being outlawed as part of the new law and therefore they will be phasing out GS as well (but she didn't mention whether Dogus will still offer PGD without GS). Definitely it is worthwhile checking with other clinics - I am almost 51 and I sincerely don't want this to be true!!! I asked the coordinator about whether she knew if women over a certain age/BMI, etc. would definitely be rejected  (or conversely, whether women under a certain age/BMI would definitely be accepted. I also asked whether being unmarried would count against someone. She said that she doesn't know - its brand new and they really have no idea how they will take this information into account.


----------



## mandalay

I read your details Srygrl. I'm so sorry for what happened to you. Hoping your next cycle is successful and smooth. You deserve it xxx


----------



## SryGrl

Thanks Mandalay. I had the Lap & dye /hysteroscopy today. Both tubes were indeed blocked and have been removed. The doctor also saw quite a bit of endometriosis, which she removed. I had never before been diagnosed with endo, but suspected for quite some time that I had it - good to know she picked that up! I am recuperating for the next few weeks; both the UK gynecologist and my doctor at Dogus said that I can start meds for a new cycle after the recuperation period is over, so I should be back to Cyprus in November for a fresh cycle. We just decided on the donor a few days ago.I'very read that hydrosalpinx from blocked tubes can reduce likelihood of implantation by 50%. Hopefully now that I have them both out I will have a better chance at implantation!  

I hope everyone is doing well ..

Xx


----------



## RED13

*Mandalay and Srygirl*-Thank you so much for the well wishes and information on the changes at TM. Gosh, there's always something. CZ turned me down for transferring my embies due to being over 50. I really struggle whether the effort will be worth it with my fragmented 3 day embies. The best one is a 6 cell. I think there's a 5 and a 4 cell also. Doing this from memory, I have to confirm with the clinic. It is expensive to transfer embies from clinic to clinic. I am surprised how expensive it is.
I would love to have a full sibling for my DD, rather than a fresh cycle, but not if the chances are pathetic! The embies would have been frozen to old way too. Opinions anyone?

I hope that you both get your dreamMandalay and Srygirl. I hope everyone on FF does too.
Srygirl, l see you have had a lap and tube removal. Hope your recovery is speedy. Blocked tubes and fluid do dramatically reduce chances of implantation. I hope that this has done the trick and we will be reading about your bfp around Christmas, if you have a November, early December transfer! I will be cheering you on, that's for sure!
Mandalay, don't wait as long as I did. Life gets in the way and before u know it you know it your LO is 9 like my DD. Where does the time go??  
I'll contact TM to get the scoop!
Carry on warrier women. You will get the babies you desire. Never give up!!
Red


----------



## mandalay

It's so frustrating when you have to have treatment before you can cycle and then the healing and so on. I had an operation to remove a uterine septum (never heard of it before!) in January 2015. Three months recovery, failed in may but clicked in September. Seemed like forever. Your treatment will give you a healthy uterus with a fresh lining. You are going to do this!!! I know you are.
Red, you are in good hands at TM. If your little embryos don't make it, will you start with fresh at TM? My baby is not a full biological brother to my older sons and they know that but couldn't love him any more. It makes absolutely no difference. But know it's a very personal decision. Life does get in the way. But 9 years is nothing. My gap is 22 😂😂 Good luck to you xx


----------



## RED13

Thank you for your positive take on things. It means a lot! I find people get stuck on age numbers, not necessarily taking into consideration the health and healthy lifestyle of the person! 
It is a little daunting to start the process of a FET when nothing is a guarantee. Far from it.
I donèt that my DH will give me a fresh sample to go fresh transfer. As it is he will be kicking and screaming for a FET!! lol
Time to get to work,
Red


----------



## mandalay

I'm sure you can get round him. We all have our ways!😉
Your babies will keep you young. Stop thinking about age. xx


----------



## RED13

Mandalay, you're so right!


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies,

Mandalay and RED13 - Thanks for the kind words. It's been just over a week since I have had the procedure and I am glad I don't have to return to work until next week as it is still a bit tender. I have made appointments for endo scratch and intralipids, and I'm making arrangements to fly out in just under 4 weeks.

RED13 - I don't think that the odds are in your favour, given the quality of the embryos before freezing, the use of the old freezing method, and effect of altitude on embies (expansion/contraction during flight). Also, I'm not sure whether the embryos are thawed and then re-frozen when they arrive at the new clinic (and then thawed again at the transfer). Still, I can certainly understand the desire to make an attempt with them as you would have full siblings. If you spend the money for this and get a BFN, would you have the resources available to make a new attempt with a different donor? I looked back at my notes from March when I was looking at having my 2 embies transported from Zlin, CR. The estimated cost for the transport was £1,400 - £1,700. On the one hand the cost from Prague may be a bit lower than this, as a six-hour round trip drive from/to Prague airport wouldn't be needed; on the other hand, as the pound has really plummeted since then, the cost once converted to sterling would increase. I checked with both Dogus and TM at the time for the costs once they would receive the embies. For Dogus the cost would be €1,500 - the same as the price for any other FET. For TM, the price is €2,750 for embryos that have been shipped - and that cost includes storing for only 3 weeks before the transfer. Thus, you could be spending roughly £3,000 - £4,000 combined for the shipping and transfers, before taking into account the cost of meds, flights, etc. The cost of a fresh donor cycle at Dogus is €4,500, and a little bit more than that at TM. Anyway, l just wanted to pass this information along and I hope that you make the decision that you feel comfortable with.

Did anyone see the article on www.cnn.com - Is 50 the New 40 for Motherhood? I can't post the link as my tablet is rubbish, Anyway, it's worth a read. Also nice to see Janet Jackson's pregnancy mentioned in a positive light!

Xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## artist_mum

Hi

I"ve just caught up on here after a long time off the site..  i've been working with FertileHeart.com which I really like and just trying to get to the bottom of why on earth it's taken so long to get here!  I'm 51 tomorrow  

Good to see so many 50s having their babies and so it's lovely to read this page.  Good luck to those still at it!

I've just got back from Spain where I had 2 embryos transferred last Thursday.  I don't feel very hopeful, no particular reason for this.  And actually for the first time in the last few transfers (previously Greece and then Cyprus) it all went totally smoothly with absolutely NO pain!! (I'd had terrible pain with any catheter action since going to Greece but also with endo scratch and at TM - and had been going into full on shock with fainting, adrenalin, sweating etc).  But it was completely pain free at Eugin (as it was on IVFs 1 & 2 that I did with them in 2012) so I don't know what they do apart from being totally relaxed and calm atmosphere but it was good!

We also have an embie at TM and so its very interesting to read about all these changes there and a little alarming!  In Spain you do need cardiogram & mammogram and GP letter so it's not uncommon but a bit concerning that they are starting to regulate more.  Obviously i'm hoping i don't need to go there, but it seems like if I do, I ought to get on with it.  thanks for the information. 

Well, sending love to all that know me on here and good luck Srygirl with your upcoming cycle

Artist Mum xx

/links


----------



## morganna

Artist mum


pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease keep me posted   
sending                      


morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Good luck Artist_mum - the only completely pain free transfer I had, resulted in my DD xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Good Luck you deserve a little bambino xxx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies - 

Artis_mum - Congratulations on being PUPO! The lack of pain during the procedure is a good sign - they probably got it in exactly the right place and they are staying put!

AFM, I got a letter from my gynecologist with details on the Laproscopy that was performed earlier this month. Apparently, the left tube was stuck to my ovary and I had scarring in my Douglas Patch (never heard of it), in addition to the endometriosis and blocked tubes. Suffice it to say, I am very glad I had this procedure done and had my tubes removed, but I am wondering for how long my insides have been such a mess! I will find out more when I meet with the gynecologist in a week. I just started taking meds for a fresh donor cycle in early November. The clinic prescribed an additional med to address the fact that endo was found. I will be flying out to Cyprus on November 5th. DP will go on his own and return a day before I depart. I will be staying in Kyrenia town this time - close to the harbour.


----------



## eliza123

Hello Ladies,

Haven't been on here for a while.  Those that know of me. Early Sept went to Iscare to use frosties, for the first time had a good transfer which was promising, although at the time I was concerned that the catheter was high in the uterus.  Travelled back to OZ and did BT, got positive result, but BHCG was on lower end, well started to double but was slow, and then got pain, and then Dr's were concerned that it was ectopic ( I had cervical ectopic yrs ago), well I waited it out as my levels were rising but still on lower end, and was spotting time to time. Had Scan at 6wks and they could not find anything in my uterus, and wanted to give me Methotrexate, I said I would wait as pain subsided, anyway was in hospital and they were going to do laproscopy and I insisted on another scan at 7wks1day and we found a embryo sac in uterus, OMG, but it was dated at 5wks1day.  The hospital discharged me and I kept having bloods monitored, levels still rising but slowly.  Last week didn't feel too well so went off to ED and got admitted, had another scan and the little sac was empty, measuring 5wks3days. and I should have been almost 9wks. Had D & C G Friday, and now waiting to have BT to check BHCG coming down, as had 2 frosties transfered and they are still keeping a eye on me, incase the other is hiding.
Its been a tough couple of weeks, feeling quite knumb at the moment, really believed this was my time, and I can't help but think what is the lesson I am not learning as,  what with my mc, cervical ectopic, mc, then BC, and now this, maybe its time to let go.  But deep in my heart still have this desire to become a Mum.  I still have 1 frostie left, but the clock is ticking.  Ladies I'm thinking the one thing I haven't tried is DD, maybe that is my answer, who knows. But I'm 54 now and I saw on the thread that Cyprus are regulating things more Any info is greatly appreciated, and its such a god send to have this thread to share on.

Thank you.
Eliza123


----------



## morganna

Hi Eliza,
i am so sorry you are going through all of this heartache.
But i want to say please do not give up on your dream to be a mum.
I didn't!
I was 57 when i gave birth.
And she is the love and joy and light of my life!!!
i would do it all again over and over.
It has given me a happiness that i never knew before....................but always longed for!


keep going!!


i went to TM in Cyprus but i am not sure of their age cut off now...........
they did not have an age cut off when i went! but i heard the law has changed in north cyprus now.


Good luck!


Morganna xx


----------



## ciaelle

Eliza, sorry to read all your difficulties. I tried to pm you but your inbox is always full.


----------



## Coolish

Eliza - so sorry to hear about your heartache. I would suggest directly contacting TM as there seems to be lots of miss-information floating about online about what they can and can't do. I visited them this year and I'm 51. Good luck xx


----------



## Sasha2016

http://www.cyprusivfcentre.com/ivf-over-50-absolutely/

Ladies, this was posted on Team Miracle's social media page this week so must be up-to-date. Helpful reading I think.

Sasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sasha2016

https://www.social media.com/cyprusivfcentre

Well, October 20 to be precise, on their social media page, which seems good. I hope the link works!

Sasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## artist_mum

Morganna, Jules, Lesley and others who know me, 

Just a quickie post to let you know that my Beta HCG yesterday (14+3) is 1011.

Excited, nervous and everything in between  

Wishing love and luck to those still walking, as we all are, towards meeting our child..

xx


----------



## mandalay

Yayyyyyy!!!!! Congratulations! Brilliant news and a big number! Twins? Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## deblovescats

Hi guys
So inspired by this thread - don't give up. So sorry about your news Eliza. Artist - so happy for you and fingers crossed! I remember you from when cycling before. Hi to jules, morgana, mandalay and anyone else ....
Just thought I'd update you all. I had DS in July 14 after DD at CARE Sheffield, when I was 47. I got 3 frosties from that cycle. Well, my little Ice Princess (one of the midwives called her that) was born on Monday 24th at 10.32 am weighing 8 lb 15. So very happy. She was one of my frosties, which I think is very encouraging. Went back to CARE. I feel so blessed - just now coping with a toddler as well after a C-section! He's not impressed - prefers his trains! And I still have 2 frosties in storage. I was 49 when I had DD. I haven't had any real negativity from medical professionals about my age, it just gets mentioned in relation to medical care. I hope this inspires anyone still waiting and hoping .... Will keep reading and hope you all get your wishes!
Deb


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Deblovescats - Congratulations on the birth of your Ice Princess!          I hope that you are recovering well and that your DS will soon realize how lucky he is to have a little sister!

Artist_Mum - That's wonderful news about your beta - a very strong reading indeed!   

AFM - I started meds for a fresh cycle a week ago. I will have a lining scan tomorrow, and will head out to Cyprus in a week! Unfortunately, I woke up with a cold that got worse during the day - I left work at lunchtime and went straight to sleep as soon as I got home! I have been on 16mg of Prednisolone and wonder if this has made me more susceptible to colds and may make it more difficult to fight off?   I hope that I'll be rid of the cold by the time I do my transfer (in 10 days)!   I am really hoping that this time it will work, given all the gunk (blocked tubes-one of which stuck to ovary, endo) that was cleaned out during my laproscopy!

Xx


----------



## Clara Rose

Deblovescats, congrats on the birth of your little Ice Princess! Love the name.  


artist_mum, that's a very high beta! I would guess twins!   


It's nice to see this thread so active. I was 50 when I had the girls after 9 years of trying. Never give up!


----------



## RED13

*Srygrl*: How exciting that you are gearing up for a transfer very soon! Yay! I am crossing everything that the surgery you have had is the charm and a BFP is yours. I am cheering you on from the sidelines. 

I don't post much, but I read the boards daily. Exciting times! Good luck ladies. Keep on going and never give up!

*artist_mum*: Congratulations on your BFP! Marvelous news. So happy for you!

Have a great week everyone.  Hi to Morganna and everyone posting and lurking!

Red


----------



## morganna

Hi Everyone,


What lovely news to read!  


Artist Mum i am so pleased for you. I know the road has been a LONG and hard one for you. But this is wonderful news.  Please keep us posted!   


Srygrl...........you are so close!! keeping everything crossed for you!!           please keep us posted!   


Deb.....congratulations! enjoy your little princess    


Red............keep us posted on your journey, if you decide to take the plunge again  .


Love,


Morganna xx


----------



## artist_mum

thanks all of you for posting and thinking of me.. it's lovely to feel your support. Waiting for second beta for reassurance.

*syrgirl* - sounds like you've done a lot to make this happen this time, everything crossed for you.

*Eliza* - "But deep in my heart still have this desire to become a Mum" DO NOT IGNORE THIS!!! Go for it. Really and good luck.

xx


----------



## LellyLupin

I have forgotten how long it takes between starting meds and egg transfer, can anyone refresh my memory?  Or is it different for DE?  Can anyone tell me the protocol for DE?  I guess its totally different than for your own eggs as you don't have to be fed drugs to produce eggs this time.  But I guess you still have to have drugs to stop your AF and thicken your lining?


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies,
LesleyLupin - For DE, if you are still having periods, my clinic has the donor recipient start meds on the second day of her period (cycle day 2). This would always include estridol. The dosage may be adjusted based upon the result of the 2 endometrial lining scans on CD9 and CD14. On CD14 (day of Egg collection/sperm donation), the donor recipient starts progesterone pessaries. Embryo transfer is on CD19, and the estridol and progesterone are continued for up to 12 weeks. There arelots of other medications that may be prescribed on top of this, which vary by clinic. My clinic prescribes steriods, aspirin, Clexane, Proluten, folic acid, and Doxycycline.The timing and protocol for a frozen embryo transfer is the same. If you are in menopause, in principle, you can start anytime - just designate a day you choose as the CD2 to start the meds (though the donor needs to align her cycle to this if it is a fresh cycle). Some clinics might want to put you on birth control pills for one or more cycles before the transfer cycle.

AFM - I'm still battling this nasty cold! I went to have intralipids treatment yesterday, and the nurse said that it is best not to have whilst in the midst of a cold! She said I should stop taking the steriods as well until the cold passes, as it would prolong the cold if I took it! Yikes! So now I'm really hoping that the cold passes before I head off to Cyprus this weekend! DP is there now; he'll do his thing tomorrow morning and head back the day after, Fx we will have a bumper crop of embies in the next few days!

Xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Srygrl xx  Hope you are feeling better, got my finger and everything else crossed for you


----------



## ciaelle

Hello everyone
Srygrl, i hope your cold is over and everything will be ok for you.
I did hesitate to post, but i do, hoping it will give hope to some of you
so, i'm probably pregnant (just turned 53 last month). I hardly believe it because yet, i strictly have had no symptom, but scan done end september showed heartbeat .I'm now 17 weeks pregnant. I had a transfer of one single frozen donnor embryo mid july, very simply, no medical tests, just progesterone and estrogen and scan on day 14th, just what i wanted. i wish all of you good luck in your journey.


----------



## morganna

cialle..........


wonderful news!!        


take good care of yourself!!


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

cialle - great news. Hope this inspires everyone!
AFM - doing fine - Lydia Grace 14 days today and so beautiful - very settled and content (much easier baby than DS who had colic!) 
Deb


----------



## Coolish

Wonderful news ciaelle x


----------



## Tulip100

I'm one of you that who have a baby at 49 years old   I've achieved my dream with Bahçeci Cyprus IVF  

Many thanks to my Zehra Doctor


----------



## SryGrl

Hello Ladies, 

Cialle - Congratulations on your pregnancy! That's wonderful news and inspiring that you will be a mother at the age of 53! Enjoythe remainder of your pregnancy!

Deblovescats - That's wonderful that you are enjoying your time with your new daughter! What a lovely name!

Tulip - It's great that having a child in your late 40s has become much more the normal It certainly helps those of us in our 50s to have fellow mothers that are just a few years younger than us!

AFM - I am in Cyprus, and yesterday I had 2 blasts put onboard, and 6 on ice! Hopefully, the surgery to remove my fallopian tubes and clear out the endo will have made a difference! I was a bit worried rhat my lining would be too thick, as it was15.8 a week ago. However, it was at 13.5 yesterday, so not too thick in the end! My cold is better than it was but still lingering, so I didn't have intralipids and am still off steroids.

I spoke to the client coordinator  (at Dogus) about the current situation with the law. I had to fill out the questionnaire again, but they just keep it on file for me as I am a pre-existing client. She said that for new clients over age 45 they've had over the past 2 months, the questionnaires, plus the cardiologist report and GP letter have been sent to the North Cyprus government ministry to get approval for treatment. She said that so far, none of her clients have been turned down, and she is not aware of any clients of other coordinators at thd clinic being turned down. She's had clients in their early and mid 50s, but she didn't have any clients over the past 2 months that are late 50s or older.


----------



## Stacey10

Good luck srygrl!! 
Congratulations ciaelle ! Could you please share which clinic you ended up by going to for embryo donation? My friend has just turned 50 and had been going to Reprofit but is now looking elsewhere and there arnt many places that do donor embryos as well as the age


----------



## ciaelle

stacey, i send you a pm (would answer to everyone but not on public form)
Srygrl, congratulations for your transfer and good wishes !!


----------



## artist_mum

Quickie post to say congrats to Cialle on your pregnancy and wishing you calm times for the remainder and a safe birth x

Syrigirl - you're PUPO, well done! Wishing you well on the 2WW and for everything beyond that time.. Best of luck to you x

Hi to everyone else. Just carrying on carrying on here..!

Artist Mum x


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello  I would like to joint this thread as I am going for ivf now and will be 50 if I am lucky enough to fall pregnant.  I am also on the over 40s thread and have watched the ladies on there get their dream, hoping its my turn this time after so many set backs xx


----------



## morganna

Welcome Lesley  
(my middle name!)  
Morganna x


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Morganna, I will take us having the same name as a lucky omen   xx


----------



## deblovescats

Lesley - hi - I post on here sometimes as well! Catch up with you later - good luck with cycle


----------



## Coolish

Hey Lesley - welcome! This is a really supportive and knowledgeable (and successful) thread


----------



## miamiamo

Lesleylupin- fab decision! I wish you all the best with the outcome of yr cycling


----------



## LellyLupin

Hello old friends and new, I look forward to being part of this thread and maybe part of the mothers club later on


----------



## Cayleen

Eliza ~ I had a similar experience on my 2nd cycle. My first beta was only 6 and only got up as high as 700 then started going down with the last one at 21. On my 6 week scan, the doctor said my lining was very thin and there was nothing there so I just stopped my meds and had a light bleed. For some reason, my lining did not respond and thicken up on that cycle. 

Congrats SryGrl, ArtistMum congrats on your good beta. My 12 day beta was 1100 and 2600 at 14 days. Dr. F at TM insisted on transferring 4 "Because of your age" and all four implanted. Actually, this was my 3rd try so I had to go with it as I was out of money. I mc one at 5.5 weeks and on 6 week scan 2 heartbeats and 1 empty sac (this sac could still be seen at 18 weeks). I now have 4 month old boy girl twins who are sleeping right now (hopefully) for the night. 

AFM, I was wondering for those who were having menopausal symptoms, what were your hormones like after pregnancy?  Before pregnancy, I had been having periods every two months since 2012. Of course, since Dec of 2014, they have been medicated cycles. 

I already went through my hot flashes and was hot all the time since then. It does not seem like I have gone back to being "hot" all the time yet.  I am breastfeeding so maybe that is delaying things.  

My question is, will I be going back through hot flashes again? I am hoping that my pregnancy tricked mother nature, but I know my hormones will have me heating up again.


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

I am 10dp5dt, and got beta result yesterday of 185!  It feels unreal as I have become accustomed to BFN's, having had 3 negative attempts in a row, but I think getting my tubes taking out and cleaning out the endo may have done the trick! 

Cayleen - I think I would have gone into complete shock if I had four put in and all four showed up on the first scan! The boy/girl twins sounds delightful. I had 2 embies put in, and it's enough wondering whether both took! I am sorry but I can't be much help on the menopause question, as I am 50 and was just starting menopause when I began cycling and then got pregnant last year, followed by more cycling this year. I believe that the hormones from cycling and pregnancy keep the ovaries from shrinking, staving off menopause symptoms.

I hope everyone is doing well.

Xx


----------



## morganna

Srygrl...........congratulations    


please keep us posted!


Morganna xx


----------



## Coolish

Congratulations  Srygrl x


----------



## artist_mum

congrats Syrgirl , lovely news! xx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks so much! I will have another beta today.

Anyone else cycling soon?

Xx


----------



## Hilly61

Hi, I am new to FF's. Am very encouraged by your stories and especially Ciaelle story. I am so confused which clinic,  could you message me where you received your treatment Ciaelle?  Also has anyone any knowledge of donors with Scandinavian background, which clinic may have these on their database?  Thank you ladies. By the way I just turned 55yrs old!


----------



## SryGrl

Good morning Ladies, 

Hiily61 - Welcome! There are very few countries that accept women over 51 as donor IVF clients. The Turkish Republic of North Cyprus doesn't currently have an age limit, and the costs are reasonable  (€4500-€5000 for a fresh cycle), so it is a very popular location,. I believe there are about 6 clinics in North Cyprus. The three that are the most popular on FF are Dogus, Cyprus IVF Centre (they call themselves Team Miracle), and Bahceci  (which I think may be starting to call itself British Cyprus IVF Centre.) I cycled at Dogus.Typically, you would fly to Larnaca in (South) Cyprus and be picked up at the clinic, and taken across the border to a hotel In Kyrenia, but you can choose to get your own rental car and to stay elsewhere. There are lots of universities in North and South Cyprus, which attract young women from all over Europe. My donor on this cycle is Dutch, and they do have some donors of Scandinavian origin.I would expect all of the Cyprus clinics to have some Scandinavian donors.Good luck!

AFM - I had my second beta yesterday at 11dp5dt. It is at 435, which is great, as my beta on 9dp5dt was 185. My progesterone level has also doubled to 66, so I am out of the danger zone and cramps have decreased as well. I will continue taking extra progesterone and will test hcg and progesterone on a weekly basis up to maybe 8or 9 weeks. I want to hold off on doing a scan as I only want an external scan.

Xx


----------



## Hilly61

Thank you for the information, yes I guessed that they were the popular 3. We are also slightly swayed by the recombine test offered by Bahceci. Not sure how safe it is without this? Do the others have any such testing?  bahceci also said that they flew in donors from Eastern Europe, so I wondered about how they have so many different nationalities?  I was not aware that the Western European/Scandinavian ladies were at university in Cyprus. So I guess over xmas would not be a good time to try and plan this as they would be at their own homes?  It is such a hard decision to make.  As I will probably only get one shot at it!  How did you like the treatment with Dogus?  There are good and bad reviews for all of the clinics which makes it difficult as everyone has their own story.  Hope to hear from you all to guide me!


----------



## Hilly61

I tried to message you ciaelle but it would not accept the media puzzle(security code thingy) no matter how many times I tried .? Not sure what I am doing wrong?


----------



## ciaelle

no idea..


----------



## morganna

Hilly


i went to dogus (team miracle)
they were great
i was 57 when i gave birth
it took 3 tries
dont wait too long because they may put a cap on the age limit
good luck
Morganna x


----------



## LellyLupin

Congratulations Srygrl


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies,


Thanks so much for everyone's support!

Lesleylupin - It feels weird, but I already know the gender - the question is whether it will be one boy or two! As DP has two daughters, we wanted to go for a son. But to be honest, if I were to have twins, B/G would've been nice! 

Hilly - TM was part of Dogus until 2015, and most English speaking clients went to the TM part. Once TM (Dr. F & team) left, the senior doctor at Dogus (Dr. S.) took on more of his own English clients, with Andri as coordinator. Its more informal than what you might be accustomed to in England/Northern Europe. For example, no contracts need to be signed or deposit needs to be paid before going out there. Then when you get there, you hand over the €4,600 (+€1,000 if you freeze embryos) in cash, and you don't get a receipt back. I was told the number of blasts (9 first time, 8 second time) and that they were of very good quality, but wasn't told grading (e.g 5AA), and didn't get a written report from the embryologist (unlike when I was in the Czech Republic). But this is consistent with how things are in Cyprus - you go to a pharmacist, buy € 400 worth of drugs, ask if you want a receipt and its just has the handwritten total on a piece of paper. With that said, I got much more blasts with Dogus vs. the Czech Republic, and was able to do PGD with gender selection. Andri is very nice and responsive, and the doctor has over 20 years of experience. If, for example, I inquire about making a change to the protocol (or a medical issue that arises), the doctor will give it fair consideration and Andri will get back to me with the comments and/or prescription. And she is still very responsive even now that I am pregnant, and is sending a prescription to Ali's for me. 

The government is now requiring them (and I would presume the other N. Cyprus clinics too, though hasn't yet been mentioned on any FF thread) to provide info about the prospective patients, including a cardiologist report, GP letter saying generally in good health, and questionnaire and to send in for approval. Andri said so far (2 months), no one has been turned down, but she's had no clients over 57 in these past two months. 

I have no idea about the recombine tests at Bahceci. For the donors, I guess Christmas time might be more difficult if the donor goes home; also the timing may depend on how specific you are -- e.g. strictly from Sweden, Norway or Finland, or would you also consider Russia, Poland, NL, Germany, DK, Czech ... 

Good luck whatever you decide and please keep us posted!!!

xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hows it going Srygrl and Artist?  Are you both ok?


----------



## Hilly61

Thanks everyone for your feedback, however We Are still not sure , Andri from Dogus is very good at communicating,  but am also considering Team Miracle, am hoping to go over xmas and they sound quite busy! Don't want to get eggs mixed up with anyone else's if they are really busy!  We have been offered donors from Europe and I don't understand why they would be in Cyprus over festive season and not at home, wondering if they are frozen not fresh?? Does this sound untrusting if us?  I am pretty sure I am AB+.  Am to confirm this next couple days but have been offered O+  Also. Does Pgd ensure no genetic diseases are passed on? Does anyone know if this costs per egg?  Aargh! Aargh!


----------



## morganna

Hi Hilly,


I had pgd and not only does it determine  the sex of the child but also prevents certain diseases.  They list them all on thier website (team miracle). PGD includes all eggs that they transfer.  I had 4 transferred and got pregnant with twin girls but one of them vanished (quite common) at 9 weeks.


My little girl turns 2 on xmas day and is eating her eggs in her high chair as we speak  


she is everything that i could ever have dreamed of   


good luck!


Morganna xx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Hilly - PGD is less extensive (and less expensive) than PGS. PGD looks for about 5 or 6 of the most common chromosomal disorders (such as Down'sSyndrome), whereas PGS looks for a very long list of disorders, including very rare disorders. At Dogus, ther price of PGD is €500 (and includes gender identification if you choose). This is a flat fee that covers all of the embryos, not per embryo. But the fees at other clinics might be per embryo.

For the donors, not sure why they aren't headed home - maybe family already lives there or is flying down for Christmas in the sun? In terms of the blood type, a mother that is AB cannot be the genetic mother of a child with blood type O. If the father also has  blood type O, the baby will definitely have O blood type. But if the father is also AB, then there is no chance that the baby would have O blood (dominant). An AB father paired with an O(O) genetic mother would have a 50% chance of having a child with blood type A(O) and 50% chance of B (O). The recessive O blood gene that would be carried wouldn't show up on a blood test, so it would be plausible in that case to say that the genetic mother could be AB. IF the father is A or B, then it is unclear where he is carrying two genes of the same blood type (e.g. A (A) or B (B)), or if he is carrying O as a recessive gene (e.g. A (O) or B (O)). If he is carrying a recessive O gene, then if the genetic mother is O, then there would be a 50% chance that the baby would have O blood type. Thus, if you are from the not telling camp, O blood type would be the worst blood type to select, and AB would be the best. (Choosing A or B may carry some risk depending on the father's blood type.) Anyway, with that said, genetic testing is also out there but at this point is far less common than use of blood type. 

AFM - Had third beta yesterday at 5w2d. HCG was at 7300; had a bit of a panic that it was so high, but I checked results from my prior singleton pregnancy, and my HCG was at about 7200 at 5w1d. Whew! I had a very thick lining in both pregnancies - around 14mm. I wonder if a thicker lining causes a much higher amount of HCG?

Xx


----------



## morganna

great news srygrl
cannot wait to hear more news      


m. xx


----------



## artist_mum

Hi Lesley and all

I"m well thanks. Taking it day by day!  How are you getting on?

Artist Mum xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Aw thats good Artist I am pleased.  I have had my first consultation at Care Sheffield.  Got another appointment on the 15th Dec with the counsellor, nurse and a scan.  Just wanting to get on with it really, I feel like I have waited forever.  Even listening to the consultant there was nothing I hadn't heard before,  he even commented on how well informed I was, it made me realise how long I have been thinking, living, dreaming about ivf    Why is it so hard for us when other people just pop kids out like shelling peas.


----------



## miamiamo

SryGrl- I'm by no means an expert on PGS, but it's worth checking out if a clinic offers 24 chromosomes panel (if it's not a standard). The question of price- yes, I agree, it mainly depends on a clinic. Eg, the price of ivf with PGS NGS where I have undergone my treatment is about 5000 Euro. And they test up to 8 embryos.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Girls  I don't know whether anyone watched the Panorama Programme last night investigating the add-ons that clinics offer but they did not recommend PGS as they said it was unproven and could actually hinder people falling pregnant.  It might be worth having a look at the programme if you can find it on the web.  Not sure if I am allowed to quote a programme on TV on here but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Searchingformiracle

I watched part of that programme and it is true they were saying a lot of adds on do not improve chances. However the problem lies in not full informing clients the chances.  I think if we are given enough information then we can decide to spend for something with little evidence or not. It is desperate situation for some fas for me personally if I have the money I will do anything even if the benefit is very little. The words of  one woman whose comment I shall never forget  " if you told me chopping off my arm will help to make me pregnant I would have done it" how desperate.


----------



## LellyLupin

Yes SFAM I think you are right, it was a very vague programme with not a lot of real information in it.  Lots of shots of coffee cups and innuendo but no real meat.  I was disappointed  and had looked forward to watching it.


----------



## deblovescats

Hi ladies
Going to catch up with the programme on iplayer! I agree - I think patients need to make up their own minds after viewing the available information and shouldn't feel pressured into agreeing to anything but considering it if they feel it would help. 
AFM - I didn't feel pressured into anything and felt comfortable in not agreeing to certain add ons. My 1st 2 tx at one UK clinic were DD and resulted in BFNs, one fresh, one FET from same donors. The only add ons I had was to go to blast stage. I then changed to a different UK clinic, and again with DD, I had a fresh cycle, and got 3 frosties, all at blast stage. This resulted in BFP - DS born 2014, then had FET with frostie from same cycle this year, and in October my little Ice Princess was born. So I am obviously ecstatic. I decided not to have embryoscope with any cycles. I agreed to the developing to blastocyst, which I feel is beneficial (but obviously that's just my opinion probably influenced by success) but HFEA website recommends it. I paid for embryoglue with last cycle as I felt it wouldn't do any harm, and was relatively cheap by other standards but I didn't have it with 1st successful cycle, and I still got BFP. Just to put into perspective, I think clinics abroad are also offering some of these add ons as well, not sure if the programme stated this or not. I went to Serum when considering clinics to see what I felt as there was a lot of positive feedback. I thought Penny was lovely but decided that it was easier for me to manage on my own in UK. I was also put off by being advised to have hysteroscopy the next day at private hospital which I turned down as obviously didn't bring out an extra £1500 which they wanted for this op. And had to be back at work. I spoke to my GP who said if other clinics recommended it, would be worth looking into but she would refer me for it doing on NHS. However, clinic I then went to for initial appointment and that I got my BFP with, advised not necessary at that stage, but would consider this if not successful. Penny had suggested I had blockage or septum in uterus (obviously not the case as I now have 2 gorgeous children). This made my sceptical of all clinics. I'm not just having a go at Serum as I know lots of ladies have had success there. I realise lots of clinics are recommending other options as well. This is just my feelings.
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Debs does developing to Blastocyst not form part of the CARE package as a standard.  The consultant put it on my estimated bill but did not say it was only an option?

I noticed that Penny from Serum seems to suggest a hysteroscopy as a matter of course.  I had the NK and a couple of other tests with her but didn't pursue it. 

I am very sceptical of all the clinics, when I went to Darlington London Womens clinic the consultant said to me and I quote 'I give you lots of lovely babies'.  I remember thinking you obviously haven't even looked at my age yet otherwise you wouldn't be saying that.  He also seemed to direct his conversation mostly to DP almost as if DP was the most important.  It put me off going there even though I did go for a second consultation a year later just to see if I felt any different, and I still got the same feeling from them.  He was pushing me towards frozen eggs from the London Donor Egg Clinic and was trying to put me off fresh eggs by saying if the donor pulled out I would have to pay all over again.


----------



## deblovescats

Lesley - I can't remember re: blast culture - I think they recommend it as part of the package as it is supposed to yield better outcome. I think it is included in the cost. I did get the impression that Penny at Serum seemed to recommend hysteroscopy as necessary for most women - and it evidently isn't necessary unless you have an identified problem. I had my 1st 2 attempts at LWC Darlington - one fresh, one FET from same donors, both resulting in BFNs. I really did not get a good feeling from the consultant - the initial consultation lasted about 10 mins and he said about DE immediately without discussing my medical history etc. When I had BFN, follow up lasted 10 mins and all he said was it was 'just one of those things' and no way of knowing why. I realise that sometimes there may be no reason, but he had dismissed it straight away. So I decided to change clinics and am so glad I did!
Deb


----------



## Cayleen

Hilly61:  While I was emailing looking for donors, Dogus had  once offered a Swedish donor. I ended up going with TM later and they offered a Scandinavian donor, so there do seem to be plenty of Scandinavian donors. I was looking for blonde/blue. I don't like the idea of having donors flown in from Russia, so I personally would not use one of those donors.  Like you, I did not totally trust the clinics and was afraid they would get my embryos mixed up in the end, but it all worked out good. I also did not 100% trust that either party was being honest about the donor's info. The twins look mostly like their donor dad's pic, so I definitely got the right embryos.

I have boy and girl twins and I noticed my dd is pure white with blonde hair and my son had a different skin tone with darker hair, but they both have blue eyes. Out of curiosity, I had ancestral DNA testing done on my son. I also wanted them to have the opportunity to possibly meet a sibling later in the future. I used an American company (FTDNA) and you get results of the cousins you match DNA with as well as email addresses from those who want to share. Some of the matches also supply their own family trees. 

Both donors are Scandinavian. I was a quite surprised with the results. The twins ancestral origins are 60% European (Western and Central Europe 52% & Finland and northern Siberia 8%) as well as 35% Middle Eastern (Turkish) and 5% northeast Asian. ********* admixture can range from from 5 - 25% in Turkish people.

So, when the clinic said the ED was Scandinavian I assumed she was visiting or a student. Apparently, she must be a Cyprus resident with Turkish mix. I am quite happy to now know their true origins. DD apparently has the long Turkish eyelashes and eye shape and my son has light olive skin.


----------



## teddy7

Wow Cayleen....just read thiis quickly before setting out on school run but how interesting! X


----------



## Hilly61

Hi Carlene,

Thank you so much for that information.  You seemed to be on the same wave length as far as worries as what I am!

That is so interesting about the DNA testing.  I have done one on my Dad, with an American company and they suggests the haplogroup so I know what you talking about.

I have agonised over my decision and have plumped with TM.

Am due to go over xmas, however I still have no information about drug protocol or donor info yet! I am getting anxious as will have to start taking something soon, so guess they will organise with a UK pharmacy.  I realise that several people had communication issues so just hoping it will all turn out ok!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Fascinating discussions on the genetics and the IVF add-ons!

Hilly - I am quite surprised that you have no info yet on your donor or on your medication protocol if you are going over in 3 werks! Dogus provided a choice of 3 donors with my blood type, hair & eye color 2 months before transfer and provided my protocol to me several weeks before I was due to start meds. It seems to me that TM is cutting it too fine with the timing! Ali's Chemist (based in London) can take PDF'd prescriptions from foreign clinics, and can deliver as early as next day. I recommend contacting your clinic coordinator today on ******** to demand that they send you the protocol as well as the e-prescription. I hope it all works out!

AFM - I am 7.3 weeks, and have had several bouts of nausea starting about a week ago. I am scheduled to have a first scan on Wednesday when I am 8 weeks, but may postpone it as it might be internal.


Xx


----------



## deblovescats

congrats sryl - don't worry about the scan at 8 weeks - I had one at my clinic this time and it was fine, although it is internal at that stage as can't be seen very well abdominally. I didn't have one at clinic first time round as it coincided with having bleeding and I was referred to EPAU where I did have internally to check pregnancy. Both times were fine, and thankfully after that I didn't get any problems. It was wonderful to be able to see heartbeats even at that stage! 
Enjoy!
Deb


----------



## mandalay

It doesn't have to be internal. I insisted on it not being internal because of bleeding and the image was fine. Saw heartbeat perfectly. If you feel uneasy about it, you can tell them.


----------



## SryGrl

Thanks Mandalay and Deblovescats - I'll call the clinic to find out if they can do trans-abdominal at this stage, otherwise postpone a few more days. I would prefer not to have an internal scan, as some women have experienced bleeding afterwards.


----------



## rubyring

Hi ladies, can I join you?
I'm 49, birthday in July, how did that happen?  
I'm preparing for my 5th cycle, 3rd DE cycle, feeling like it's not really happening, keeping it all a bit at arms length. Maybe that's natural? I'm going through Ruth Pellow to FIV Marbella, there's no active clinic thread for FIV so I might just pop on here. Transfer hopefully just before Xmas so no booze for me this year!


Really interested about not wanting an internal scan. If I'm lucky enough to get that far again I don't want any internal scans. With my 1st DE cycle I had a great scan at 7weeks+4, but at 9weeks+5 there was no heartbeat and had been hardly any growth. Now I know this is probably coincidence/bad luck, but at that first scan the girl was presumably trying to get a better look and there was a very loud popping sound! I've never had that before or since and she immediately said don't worry, everything is fine. But I can't help wondering. Good luck SryGrl!


----------



## mandalay

I hated the internal probe on the lining scan, found it uncomfortable but there was nothing to protect then. But I read that another lady had refused to have the internal at her 7 week scan. The clinic's tell us to avoid sex etc so it made sense to not interfere there. Honestly the image was clear from the transabdominal scan. I saw the heartbeat, got measurements of my little bean and saw another empty sac - plenty of information. And my 7 month old is here. I had bleeding at 7 weeks prior to the scan.


----------



## LellyLupin

I wouldn't want an internal scan either that early in pregnancy.  If I am lucky enough to fall pregnant I will be refusing it.  I loathe those scans so uncomfortable.

Ruby I am the same age as you and am just starting my 3rd tx DEIVF so perhaps we can keep each other company on the journey. x


----------



## deblovescats

Lesley - good luck for Thursday! IT was my 3rd cycle which worked!
Deb


----------



## rubyring

Hi Lesley! When do you have your transfer? Good luck!
This is my 5th cycle - 2 fresh OE in 2010 which resulted in severe pelvic infection and 6 weeks in hospital. Told to wait a year before trying again, took 2 years to really feel myself again. 1 fresh + 1 frozen DE cycles in 2015 so this is no5, but only 2nd fresh DE. Hope that made sense!


----------



## LellyLupin

Thank you Deb its been wonderful having your support.   Not looking forward to the internal scan bit and I am a bit worried about the counselling part, don't want to break down in front of anyone one, but I am looking forward to just getting on with it all.  its like waiting for Christmas lol  Amazed that DP is so on board this time, I really don't know why the sudden change, think its because he finally realises this yearning will never go away and I am coming to the end of my chances now.  Keep having day dreams about being a Mum, counting my chickens before they hatch as usual    Will keep you posted xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Ruby I am not that far ahead yet unfortunately.  Just going through the beginning of it, counselling, matching etc but hoping it will be quick.  I have had 2 x OE IVFs, really good turnout of eggs 18 fertilised but none took, so this time I am going for DE.  Looks of DP issues and health problems/operations/redundancies in between the OE IVFs and this one, didn't think I would get the opportunity to go for it again but here goes.  Lots of the girls on here have been successful in the last couple of years so hoping its finally my turn and hopefully yours too


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck Ruby - as Lesley says, lots of us on here have been successful in the last couple of years! It can work. Don't worry about the DE - I have my two gorgeous little ones and I never give it a thought most of the time - they're just mine! 
Lesley - you're welcome for the support - you really deserve to become a mum! Glad DP is on board now - better late than never - lol! I know what you mean about getting on with it - when you've made the decision to go for it, you just want to get started. Don't worry about the counselling - Jo is lovely - very understanding. As for blubbing, it's fine - I went for a session a few months ago to discuss issues with sis - as they offer free sessions after tx either successful or otherwise - I found it very helpful! I didn't have to wait long for matching - about 6 weeks. The internal scans aren't pleasant, but I focused on getting my dream, a baby at the end of it all. Once you get into the swing of treatment, the scans don't seem so daunting! I know someone who I worked with some years ago, and she's due to start a cycle with DE at CARE Sheffield in Jan as well! I caught up with her a few months ago, she'd been to see a consultant about having a baby, she's 48 and had been told about me (but without identifying details) She had put two and two together as she knew about me having James from a mutual acquaintance and got in touch to discuss it. She has two grown up children and an 11 year old, but has a new partner and wanted a child with him. You could be cycle buddies! She came round to see Lydia a few weeks ago and she's excited but nervous. You'll have to see Lydia! 
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Deb  is your friend going to join FF?  That would be good to have someone to go through it with, we may even end up with related babies.  I am really nervous but just want to things to start happening.  I would love to see Lydia I am trying to find a gap to come up but its manic at the moment with xmas preps and parents.  I am working xmas too as I have no holidays left, my last holiday is Thursday when I go to CARE.  How are things now with your sister?  Did the counselling help?


----------



## Hilly61

Hi Ladies,  I need some help! I have got myself booked in with TM for egg donation over the Xmas holidays but there has been a real lack of communication from their end.  I was told I would be receiving medication straight to the house. However nothing has arrived and I should be starting to take something tomorrow.  I cannot get thru on the telephone, have sent what sapp message and also email,  But nobody has come back to me me to tell what is happening.  Is this normal for them?  Are they reliable?


----------



## Lily0750

Hi Hilly, sorry to hear about communication issues with TM. Nicole was my coordinator and communication was fine when I had tx in October. Quite a few ladies were complaining about communication when Umit and Julie were on holidays. I met two newly hired coordinators in the clinic after my ET. I am not sure what is going on now and why they scheduled your tx if they are short of staff again.


----------



## Hilly61

Thanks!  Really don't know what to do?  As will have to try again in the morning?  Xx


----------



## LellyLupin

Any updates Hilly?


----------



## clorinda

Hi everyone.  This is the first time I have posted on here, although my IVF journey started three years ago at the age of 50, where I tried IVF with double donation at the London Women’s Clinic.  First try fresh, then two frozen – all resulted in BNF.  I thought I had done with all that and put it behind me.  But recently, the idea of trying again keeps coming up – it surprises me how strong it is. I have recently contacted Dogus Clinic, (I have read lots of good things about it on these posts).  They have offered double donation or frozen embryo.  I am drawn to the latter because of the lower cost.
I am inspired by all of the stories here, particularly on this thread.  I would dearly love to have a child.  I do not have any of my own, and neither does my partner.  We have been together about 5 years.  
I am feeling a mixture of hope and terror!  I really struggled so much with the disappointments last time.


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 

Hiily61 - Have you heard anything from TM? If you were supposed to start on your estrogen today, but didn't receive your meds, that would indicate that your cycle would have to be postponed. I would be soooo angry!!! Have you already booked flights and accommodation? They should give you a massive discount for having done this to you!!! I think I would have gone into full drama queen mode - emails and texts every 10 minutes, in all caps and bold red type! I really do hope that things improve for ypu!

Clorinda - Welcome to the thread! I cycled at Dogus. Andri is generally very responsive and friendly. The whole team there make you feel welcome.

AFM - I had my first scan of my pregnancy today, at 8 weeks. Despite the very high betas, there is only one in there - but that is the number we were hoping for. It was wonderful seeing him for the first time! I've had quite a bit of nausea over the past week; hopefully it won't last for more rhat a few weeks, as the HCG is supposed to decline after week 9. 

Xx


----------



## Hilly61

Hi all,

Thanks for your messages.

Just an update I managed to talk to Nicole this morning in person!  She said she was surprised that I had not heard back from the team,  she was going to get in touch with Julie and get back to me.  Got an email from Julie saying she would chase up the company/chemist they use, she then said it had  been posted out yesterday so I should get it today.  I also got an email from Nicole to confirm to say she had spoken to Julie. And also that the donor profile was being sent to me today too.

I had expressed my concern about not getting any donor profile thru yet.  She said that they are all on short prep cycle of about 10 days as are all young.  So indicating that there was time for them to be synconised with my visit. She also said that my medication had a 4 day window of date needing to start, i.e. Not 11-12 days prior to going to Cyprus.  I am menopausal i.e. No bleed.

So having come home from work still no meds. And no donor profile yet!  So I will be on the phone again tomorrow morning.  

I am trying to keep calm about things, but expect you can all understand how stressful it is.  I am almost thinking is this a message that I should not be going thru with it.  


Good night and good luck to you all!


----------



## SryGrl

Hilly - That's a big relief that you finally got through and were able to speak to a coordinator, and that there is some leeway to still stick to the timetable if the meds arrive a couple days late. Rather than view this as a sign that you shouldn't go through with it, perhaps this is more of an obstacle that you are overcoming in your determination to become a mother. Hopefully, the meds will arrive today and everything will go smoothly going forward.


----------



## miamiamo

*clorinda*- wish you a positive outcome
*Hilly61*- keep my fingers crossed, and I am sure everything will work for you


----------



## Hilly61

Hi everyone,  just to let you know meds arrived today!  Also got some donor details which we are very happy with.  So looks like it will all be ok .  Is anyone else going to be there over the Xmas period?  Xx


----------



## Lily0750

Hi Hilly,
Glad to hear that you received everything. Nicole is very efficient, is not she.


----------



## SryGrl

Yay Hiily! What a relief!   Hopefully you will soon get your donor info and you can sit back and relax!


----------



## LellyLupin

Great news Hily.  Here we go!!!


----------



## clorinda

Thanks for your welcome SryGrl.  Many congratulations on your BFP and also to ArtistMum and to Cialle and to all the other people on this post who have had success.  I hope you are doing well.  So exciting!

Hope everything is going more smoothly now Hilly.  

I was hoping to speak to Andri on Dogus on Friday but I think we got our wires crossed, so we try again on Monday.  I have been asked to provide a letter from my GP on the state of my health, and also an ECG (which I do have, as I had laser surgery last year for a minor heart complaint).  I have never had any fertility investigations and wonder if I should have a Hysteroscopy, just to check if all is ok, as the three embryo transfers at the London Women’s Clinic were all BFN.  (I have had two endo scratches).  I was thinking of asking Dogus about following the treatment there.  SryGrl, I saw from your previous post that you had the procedure done at Serum.  Was it expensive?  I wonder if they would treat me because I understand they have a cut off age of 51 (I think).  

Does anyone know if this would be offered on the NHS?  Has anyone had experience of this?


----------



## Cayleen

Welcome Ruby ~ I worked with Ruth in Greece for my first cycle which ended in a BFN. I did not know she worked in Spain. She can be a bit too much to handle, I would not be able to work with her now.  I do like the long protocol she put me on which got my lining up to 12mm, but that cycle failed due to embryo fractionation. I did the same long protocol and got my lining up to 10mm the last time with success at TM. I was 49 when I first started cycling, but decided to go to TM in Cyprus to give me some time to work with any frozen embies left over (I still have 3 frosties at TM).  I now have boy/girl twins so I probably will not be going back for them, but you never know...

Srygirl ~ congratulations! 

Hilly ~ Good luck with your cycle this month. I went to TM last year in December and got my twinnies sleeping peacefully right now. Twins are so wonderful when they are asleep.

AFM ~ I just want to rant that I am so tired of being mistaken for grandma when I am out shopping with my babies. I am 50 and used to think that I looked younger, but apparently not. (I think I actually look a lot older since the preg, I got more wrinkles and hyperpigmentation from head to toe which is slowly going away) I can be holding the babies and taking care of them standing next to my daughter, who is 8 months pregnant, and they still say congratulations to her. I have stopped correcting them, and just agree with them. Does anyone else get this a lot?


----------



## Stacey10

Cayleen just wanted to pop on and say it's the same for me, I'll be 50 in February and when I was with my daughter who was pregnant people used to say the same to us, I've never had it before wih any of my other babies and it really started to get me down, the last time it happened I was with my girls and noticeably pregnant and this guy asked the usual, if they were twins were mine, or was I the grandmother, with my pregnant belly and all


----------



## Hilly61

Hi everyone,  I have been reading the post with interest.  We are due to go to Cyprus on sat, all being well there will be no airline/port disputes or traffic delays!  I am nervous, and wondering if I am doing the right thing! If it successful, What will a teenager think of mum and dad in their 70's!  I can imagine it must be very upsetting to be asked if you are the grandparents.  I cannot think what my friends will say!  Are we too old?  55yrs and husband 57!  Most people are thinking of retiring 60  onwards, aaaargh!


----------



## Hilly61

Happy Xmas to you all. We have just arrived at the hotel Bellapais monastery village. Seeing Dr F on Monday!


----------



## mandalay

Happy Christmas! Wishing you the best gift ever. No you are not too old. You have a lot to offer and many years of active life. A baby will certainly keep you young. I am over 50 and sitting here at 3.30am feeding him without any problem! There will be more and more people doing this as time goes by. Society accepts mums in their 40s as common now and itll get used to us too. Wishing you all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## Lily0750

Hilly61 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been reading the post with interest. We are due to go to Cyprus on sat, all being well there will be no airline/port disputes or traffic delays! I am nervous, and wondering if I am doing the right thing! If it successful, What will a teenager think of mum and dad in their 70's! I can imagine it must be very upsetting to be asked if you are the grandparents. I cannot think what my friends will say! Are we too old? 55yrs and husband 57! Most people are thinking of retiring 60 onwards, aaaargh!


Good luck today Hilly!
When I had my ET I saw a couple (Scandinavian or German not sure exactly) both man and woman looked around 60. They had two teenage boys already and came to a try for another baby.


----------



## Mels11

Hi ladies, 
Not been on here in ages so it was lovely to read about more pregnancies. My baby is now one, I had her when I was 50yrs. I've not yet had any Grandma comments but I think it's inevitable at some point. But my friend was asked in her early 30's if she was the grandma as she went grey young so it can happen to younger Mums too! I do feel I look older since giving birth but I think that's just lack of sleep so I'm hoping that will sort itself out (wishful thinking?). I definitely keep up with younger Mums at the groups & I've coped as well as anyone with interrupted sleep. Where I gain is in terms of my confidence. I'm a first time Mum but I don't seem to stress in the same way that quite a lot of the younger first time Mums do. I generally don't care what others think or how they are bringing up their babies. I seem better able to go with the flow and, I'm sure for me, that has come with age. In a sense having a baby has had less impact on my lifestyle so I don't feel as though I'm missing out. I can happily stay in with my daughter knowing I've had plenty of time to dance & party & travel & I can do it all again one day. We also have less financial stress than all the younger parents & that's a huge bonus. Of course there are negatives but one thing I'm not worrying about is being the older Mum in the playground. When we were young, older Mums were very rare & stood out & seemed old. But we're aging differently now & there are more older parents around & more grandparents caring for children so I think it will be less of an issue than we anticipate. 
So, ladies, just popped into say Happy Christmas (& Happy 2nd Birthday to Pippa for yesterday) & best of luck to you all for 2017.


----------



## LellyLupin

Lovely to read all the positive comments about being an older mum on here.


----------



## deblovescats

Good luck hilly
Great to read your posts mandalay and mels. 
Good luck for the new year Lesley! 
I agree with the sentiments of mandalay and mels - I don't 'really care what people think any more - it used to worry me when I was actually pregnant with James - I wondered about people at work, but they were actually delighted for me! I have noticed that more and more at groups, there are older mums and also grandmothers take their grandchildren as well. My cousin and his wife adopted two girls who are now 19 and 21, one went off the rails unfortunately and had a baby at 19 with unsuitable boyfriend, and they've ended up adopting him - they're both in their mid 50s and running around after a toddler! So it is now much more common for older parents to be raising children. I've made friends with another mum at a group who is also in her 40s. I've generally had no adverse comments although a few weeks ago, I must have been looking frazzled with trying to prepare for xmas! lol - a woman in a toy shop asked if I was grandmother or great grandmother! I know I've maybe aged, but honestly 'great grandma!' I told her unabashed, no I'm their mum!!! Also on holiday last year, I got asked by a stupid woman if we were 4 generations - baby, mum, grandma and great grandma - she thought I was my sister's mother - and she actually looks older than me in fact- she's got more lines! But then a few weeks ago at a group, sis went with me and a grandma asked if sis was my mother! So people are totally stupid at times! My colleagues at work all think that I look younger now I've had the kids, so I just forget about it and just decide to enjoy my LOs.  Who cares! 
We older mums have such a lot to give - so go for it! society will soon have to accept it as they do other 'alternative' families!
Happy Christmas
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Well said Deb, hope you had a great xmas as a mum of two xx


----------



## Cayleen

Janet Jackson just gave birth to her first baby at 50. She had reported several months ago that she and her billionaire husband were "planning our family." 

NBC News reported that it is a growing trend. They noted that the higher risks are diabetes and high blood pressure (which I had). I have heard that having a baby in late 40's and 50's has become very common in New York. 

Here is one news story, just google:  lifestyle/family/is-50-the-new-40-for-motherhood/247432020


/links


----------



## LellyLupin

Yes and for the first time ever the paper reported that it was due to heavy medical intervention and donor eggs, usually they say nothing about that.


----------



## deblovescats

Glad to hear that they've been honest about it - too many celebrities get publicity around a birth but never reveal about donor eggs which I think gives women the wrong idea about being able to get pregnant in your late 40s with own eggs! 
Congrats to Janet - hopefully stories like this will make the media and society less judgemental about older mums! they'll maybe celebrate it more like they do for older dads! 
Lesley - good luck in your forthcoming treatment. I had a lovely, but hectic Christmas as a busy mum of two - never been happier though - hope all you ladies on here can experience it! I went to a beautiful crib service at the local church on Christmas Eve - James was a shepherd and Lydia had the starring role at 9 weeks old of Baby Jesus. I literally cried, it was so moving and just felt so 'right' as if it was meant to be. She behaved beautifully - slept throughout. 
Happy New Year
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Thanks Debs.  Glad you had such a good Christmas, I bet if felt fabulous to finally have your children to celebrate with.


----------



## Hilly61

Hi ladies, I know I have been Quiet since my last post.  We went to Cyprus over xmas for our scheduled appointment. Despite a few problems with communication prior to going out, TM did not let us down. They had a driver to meet us at the airport which was a late night arrival. Hotel was more than fine. We were collected for appointments as communicated by email whilst there. It was a scary experience but Dr Firdev and all the staff were very nice . It was a very different experience from uk hospitals but was expecting that so all ok. We flew back same day of transfer and it was fine!  The 2ww has gone very quick , as have been working (I am a nurse), and  we have been fairly relaxed about the whole thing.  This morning have done a urine  test and its positive!  We can't believe it, as it's our first and going to be our only try.  So next stressful thing is going to see GP Surgery who were not very helpful (would not do any tests needed prior) so not sure what their reaction is going to be due to my age. I think they think we are nuts. So not sure what reaction will be,  Especially as had more than one blast transferred!  I know I need a hcg test and presume they will do this?


----------



## Lily0750

Congratilations Hilly! Best of luck!


----------



## SryGrl

Congratulations, Hilly! I wouldn't count on your GP authorizing any beta tests. Quite a number of women on FF have tried with their GP's, without success. There are plenty of private fertility clinics in the UK that perform the beta tests. I used New Life in Epsom; it was £50; a few others in Harley Street are the ssme price. It might be less expensive outside of the London area. Good luck!

Just wanted to add - I am 51, and was expecting for health care providers, etc. to do a double take when I mention my birthdate since I became pregnant. That's not the case at all; they were pretty nonchalant about it!


----------



## Lily0750

GPs won't do any pre-IVF tests for women over the cut-off age. In my practice it was 42. Some have even younger cut-off age.


----------



## miamiamo

Hilly61- congrats and wish y all the best x


----------



## Adelphi

Lesleylupin said:


> Yes and for the first time ever the paper reported that it was due to heavy medical intervention and donor eggs, usually they say nothing about that.


Hi Lesleylupin, I was wondering were the use of donor eggs in Janet Jackson's pregnancy was admitted to? I would be interested in reading this. It would be a possible first as I can't recall a celebrity admitting to using donor eggs. Some celebrities have have admitted to using surrogates. It would help people if celebrities were more honest, but I guess it's their personal and family business.


----------



## Lily0750

Hi Adelphi, I believe Janet Jackson did not admit.
However, she and her husband are wealthy enough to do multiple IVFs and find a golden egg.


----------



## LellyLupin

Hi Janet Jackson did not admit to using donor eggs (re-read my post).  I said the paper it was in reported that it was due to heavy medical intervention and donor eggs.  I  think it was in the Daily Mail.  Such a shock to read it as the papers never normally say anything about Donor Eggs and a stars age.

Congratulations Hilly


----------



## morganna

Hello Ladies,


Congrats to all !!


And thank you Mandalay..........Pippa had a lovely birthday on Christmas Day.


She is full of beans      and loves Dance Tots 4 times a week.


I wish i was younger..........i may have had another one!!


But my hands are full.     


Whoever is out there contemplating having a baby and being over 50...............GO FOR IT.
I am the happiest i have ever been in my entire life!


Morganna xx


----------



## Mels11

Lovely to hear more good news stories on here. Congratulations, Hilly. My GP wouldn't do beta tests so I just didn't bother. Have to say pretty much all health professionals ignored my age & one midwife said she worried more about unfit younger Mums than a healthy 50yr old. Age really is just a number. Good luck with your pregnancy x


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats hilly! Amazing.
Hope you're doing ok Lesley - all ready to go!
AFM great to hear you're enjoying motherhood morganna. I'm lucky that I've been able to go for no 2! Still have 2 frosties so you never know! My gorgeous son is now 2 1/2 and we're in the midst of toilet training - how scary to think that. I have to go and look round some schools this year as I'll have to apply for school places in September. My baby girl is now 12 weeks and so chilled - much easier to manage than my little boy was. She makes it manageable to deal with  a toddler and a baby. She's had her 1st immunisations and is due her second in a couple of weeks.
I think we older mums do a brilliant job and it's so encouraging to have this thread. 
I'm planning on taking Lydia to show her to everyone at the clinic in a couple of weeks - and I'm going to discuss potentially looking into another cycle with my frosties.
Good luck anyone cycling
Deb


----------



## LellyLupin

Wow number 3 Debs lol  I am just waiting and waiting.  Everytime the phone goes my heart leaps but so far nothing.  Hope I see you at the clinic xx


----------



## deblovescats

I'm rooting for you Lesley - I'm sure you'll get a match soon - I had to wait about 6 weeks so not too bad. Good luck.
You know you can text me anytime if you need some support.
I've sent you a pm as well.
Thanks - I'm planning on taking Lydia to see everyone at the clinic so thought I'd book an appointment as well to discuss possibilities. 
Lydia is a dream baby - so contented, chilled and smiley. She makes parenting two so much easier! James, bless him, was much harder work! I've been warned though that girls are often easier as babies but when they hit the teenage years, that's another story! Boys are then easier to manage. With one of each, I'll get to compare - lol!


----------



## morganna

hmmmmmm................lucky you Deb   


my little one, barely slept!! and only began sleeping through the night at 22 months old!


sleep deprivation was incredibly hard to deal with.


So you truly have been lucky!


i heard today that Dame Julia Peyten Jones gave birth to a little baby girl named Pia, at the age of 64.


Morganna xx


----------



## deblovescats

Morganna - hope your little one is now sleeping better! My son who is 2 1/2 is still not sleeping totally through, so not getting as much sleep as I would like! however, like you, I'm happy. I feel proud that I'm doing it by myself - and same to you Morganna.
Julia Peyton-Jones having her first at 64 - makes us feel like young mums! It would have been helpful to women who are wanting babies, for her to have revealed how she has achieved this - I know it's her own business, but if you announce the news in the paper, she should be upfront about the facts! Just my feeling. 
Has anyone been watching EastEnders - and what do they think of the character of Denise Fox getting pregnant at 47! This was from a one night stand. would have been good if they had had her going down the route of going to a clinic as an older mum and single, but the media are negative about us! Also, she decided she was too old and has given the baby up for adoption - but it will probably be on of those storylines where she changes her mind! 
Good luck ladies who are currently cycling!


----------



## deblovescats

Hope everyone's doing ok whatever stage they're at. 
AFM - just wanted to throw in a few observations about being an older mum! Had a bad afternoon at Morrisons last week - had a big shop with Lydia, then went for a cup of tea as she wanted feeding, so I found a nice quiet corner to breast feed - no problems. She then started protesting about being put back in her car seat, she wanted more cuddles, and an elderly couple nearby were smiling, and the woman said 'oh, naughty grandma, you want a cuddle.' Great for my self esteem. I was feeling a bit fragile or I would have said, 'actually I'm her mum', but I just gave a fixed smile and walked away. Don't know what she'd have said if I'd been feeding her! I think it must be the disturbed nights from toddler son. I feel like having a t-shirt printed with 'I'm the mum' on it! Then on the other hand, I've had other people telling me I look younger since having the little ones. I've actually lost quite a bit of weight since being pregnant, so I think it must be making me look haggard and old - lol! however, in the end, I don't really care. I just love my babies so much and the rest of the world can just stick it! 
Then yesterday, had a good experience. Lydia had her 2nd immunisations and was very well behaved. She has a poor little sore leg though. I know the practice nurse quite well and she's always been supportive and very interested! While there, I asked her about breast screening as there's a notice up in the waiting room about breast screening from the age of 47 and I haven't been called. She said that it's between 47 and 50 and she's 50 and not been called yet. I asked if I get called, is it problem that I'm breast feeding. She said she hadn't been asked that before. I find I tend to get in quick usually with a response. I said I supposed that was because most women that age wouldn't be breast feeding. She said that she wasn't meaning that and that it was a very good question. She said that she's aware lots of older women are becoming mums and she thinks it's great. She said she wasn't being nosy but did James and Lydia have the same father so I said yes, technically they're twins, from same cycle. I also have 2 frozen. She was intrigued about Lydia being a frozen embryo and asked if I would try again with the others. I said 'maybe' and she wasn't phased. 
I think that we need to stop being apologetic about being older mums, age is just a number and the most important thing is how we parent and love. I have found that work colleagues have been amazingly supportive, not commenting about my age and think it's wonderful that I've gone ahead on my own and they're happy for me.
Sorry for the ramblings, just wanted to get it off my chest.


----------



## mandalay

You are a lovely mum to two little children who will grow up happy and stable. Be proud of your achievement. They say that pregnancy puts a strain on your body equivalent to climbing mount Kilimanjaro so you must also be healthy. I have two older sons and I asked one if his baby brother would be embarrassed to have an older mum. He said that besides being loving, having an active lively mum was the most important thing he would want and that I'd do that. He said there are lots of lazy overweight mums who can't be bothered to play etc and kids need someone energetic and fun. So, Deb's, me and you had better hit the gym and then stuff the critics! Don't worry xxx


----------



## staceysm

A message for debs and you lovely ladies!

Please don't let the Nan comments get to you.  I am 43 yrs of age and have a 7 and 3 1/2 year old and I get called their nan frequently when out and it drives me mad!

I either look like totall crap or people are just ignorant and expect everyone to have children very young like they did years ago!

X


----------



## Stacey10

Just popping in for a quick stop, having my csection tomorrow at 39 wks was going for a vbac but hospital doesn't induce for vbacs and I'm not happy going to 40 wks given the spike in babies death rates, so I'll have Bub 2 wks before I turn 50 rather than a wk 😀
I've only ever had the two comments about my age and that was last yr when I was with my 22 yr old daughter and her newborn, I was a bit miffed but haven't had anything since thank goodness 😂


----------



## mandalay

Good luck for tomorrow Stacey10. Be thinking about you! I would also have the section for safety. Natural births are nicer for the privacy and calm afterwards but a safe delivery is the most important thing. I just say of course I'm his mum and dare them to be rude actually, then smile and walk off. You can't win with people. More and more ladies will do this so it won't always be a problem.


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks lovely ladies for your support - feeling much better today and stronger! Will post a more upbeat message tomorrow!


----------



## Cayleen

Hilly ~ congatulations! Be sure to be very careful, IVF pregnancies are very delicate the first 10 weeks as well as high risk for the whole pregnancy. I mc at 5.5 weeks, the day after cleaning house and lifting something 20 pounds(9 kg). I was told not to be up and active for more than an hour at a time, then rest. 

Deb ~ My doctor told me to wait until I have stopped breastfeeding for 3 months before having a mammogram. Breastfeeding helps reduce your chance of cancer, so hopefully we get extra protection from that. Pregnancy lowers risk of uterine cancer and sloughing off your lining also helps protect from certain kinds of cancer.

I have boy girl twins and my DS is definitely more work than my DD. She is just so sweet, I could have handled 3 of her. He cries very loud and was very fussy, so I worked hard to get him to bf. They had to be on bottles while in the hospital for two weeks, so it took a month. They definitely act like boy and girl. My DS is very strong and moves his arms and legs very fast while my DD is relaxed and laid back and even acts shy. 

I have had to bf in public a few times, but was very nervous about it. I keep joking that I will end up on a Youtube video. Here in the US, BF in public is no big thing. There was an incident in one of our big markets called Target where a store clerk made a comment to a mom breastfeeding. Afterward, moms were in their stores walking around breastfeeding in protest.

I think here in the US the reason I get grandma comments is because only older people stop to chat with others, and they are probably grandparents themselves, so they are just generalizing. But, if I am alone people make comments like they are mine, but if I am with someone younger, they automatically think it is the other persons. If happened even when I was with a 15 year old.


----------



## deblovescats

Cayleen - thanks for your kind words. Congrats on the twins! I concur about the genders! DS was very colicky and unsettled. I was up all night trying to settle him (he's 2 1/2 now and still wakes at least once!) We struggled to breast feed as well and he lost 11.5 % of his weight as a newborn! Scary times, but then he decided he didn't want to stop breast feeding! DD is a dream - she seemed to know how to feed straight away and she practically sleeps through from being newborn! Hope it continues. I'll take your advice about the mammogram. I am confident about breast feeding when out and about - as far as i'm concerned, if my daughter needs feeding, I'll feed her! I'm feeling much braver at feeding when out, than with DS. 
I'm feeling much stronger now - though I did have a wobble at the weekend. I had an op on my knee about 10 years ago, and since being pregnant, had a few problems with it again, GP said it could be related to loosening of ligaments in pregnancy. It just locked at the weekend and literally couldn't walk on it - fortunately grandma was round and she had to help me out for an hour or so until it unlocked! DS decided he'd take advantage and play up a bit - he was amazed that grandma, who indulges him, got cross! He decided he would drop one of his gloves on to a light bulb which was switched on and immediately started to singe! Panic stations all round. All ended well - knee unlocked but not great, but able to manage. DS got cuddles .... I've been to a music group and toddler group with both children, that I started attending when DS was a baby. They all know I'm mum and I've had no negative comments. I also went to baby massage with DD and the teacher is an ex colleague of mine who knows I'm mum, so felt really comfortable and happy - so not dreading any comments ... I've decided that I'm going to just respond to any comments that I'm mum and then walk away ... 
After all, there are lots of us older mums out there - and society needs to be less judgemental and more accepting, as they are about other 'marginalised' groups who were misunderstood at one time. I actually know 3 other women who are older mums or attempting to become older mums - in my local area - so we're a growing group. I have an ex colleague who said she was inspired by me - she went to the clinic I used, and is 48 and now in 2WW with donor egg. She has older children but a newish partner. 
DD was smiling at me and making a sound that I know means she's happy, a sort of endearing gurgle, at baby massage and I thought I'm so glad I've got you both and I wouldn't go back. I've also met up with a friend from an operatic society that I used to attend, who I haven't since for several years. She knew about DS but was surprised to find out about DD. We met up and are going to do so more regularly. She asked about ? partner so explained the whole situation. She was very nice about it - said she hoped she'd have been brave enough to do it if she could have done. She met partner later in life and hasn't had children, took on 2 stepchildren and is now step grandma. She was in total agreement with what I've done so I felt really happy about this. She thinks the children are gorgeous by the way!  Sorry for the ramble ... I


----------



## mandalay

Cathleen I agree about the health benefits. Have you been able to find a GP who will give you the tablets to have a period cycle? I'd like to do that.


----------



## mandalay

Sorry, Cayleen. Damn auto correct.


----------



## jeilee

Hi,

I have been a long-time lurker on this thread and very inspired by everyone and, having just turned 50, thought that it was time to join in. 

My story: I have a 19-year old son from a previous relationship and an 8-year old son from IUI with sperm donor when I was 40. When the youngest was 2, I had a medicated IUI with donor sperm but it was a BFN. Then I took a few years off due to precarious finances. By the time, I came back to it, it was obvious that I would need donor eggs. So I went to Serum in Greece and had a 2 rounds of fresh and 2 rounds of FET, all BFNs. I still have the yearning (which only the ladies on here can possibly understand) so thinking of going again to Cyprus (Dogus or TM), but given my lack of success so far, am wondering if it is impossible? I would love to hear some thoughts but first want to give some more context.

I hate medications and as a sufferer of anxiety, they induce panic attacks in me (whether from the actual meds or from the anxiety they cause, I am not sure). So the first round of Fresh and FET, I had non-medicated cycles (when I was around 4, using only progesterone and vaginal viagra and acupuncture. My lining got to around 9.1 Since I didn't have other medications, I am not sure if the problem is that I didn't have proper hormonal support. Serum also thought it might be the sperm donor which was not theirs. The next fresh round used the same sperm donor but different egg donor (I think) and was medicated with estrogen, progesterone, 10 mg steroid, clexane, and aspirin and acupuncture. My lining was probably around the same. The next FET used different sperm donor and was medicated with estrogen, progesterone, 10 mg steroid, clexane, and aspirin. But the lining barely reached 8.  Throughout this journey I have had 3 hystos (with only a polyp ever being found on 1- otherwise all was fine).

So is there any point in going on? I have wondered if it is the donors? Or (and this is more likely the case), I am ashamed to admit that I didn't follow the prescribed medical protocol to the letter because I became so panicky and anxious that I didn't feel like I could continue with it. So the question is, should I go again? Is it hopeless? Or if I could control the anxiety and follow the directions, would it make a difference?

I do feel like there might be a uterine blood flow issue so thinking it might be good to have acupuncture again and to start hrt, although not sure of dose (would love to know if others have used it for a few months prior to treatment). Also thinking that maybe it would be helpful if I were supported with an ivf clinic in my resident country as well as going to Cyprus (I think the anxiety is made worse by the fact that I am doing this secretly and am residing in a country with a relatively poor health system). 

So here I am, confused about what to do, and knowing that it is my own fault that I didn't get pregnant (although also thinking that maybe I just can't get pregnant and so am foolishly throwing good money after bad). Sorry to break into your thread, but not sure who else to ask.


----------



## mandalay

Hello!  Firstly you are not too old! Plenty of us on here older than you! You have children so that's a big positive in getting pregnant again, in my humble opinion. Perhaps you need to think about the meds in another way? When we were younger our bodies made the right proportions of estrogen and progesterone. Could you think about them as natural rather than unnatural? That may help you. Also that you are feeding your little embryo what he needs there, rather like food, and that you cannot deny him what he needs to exist. I think that maybe by tackling your anxiety you will give yourself a huge boost. Acupuncture could help and so could yoga and talking more on here rather than lurking!!! Haha! I think I'd have gone nuts if it wasn't for writing on here and receiving the support of the lovely ladies on the over 50 thread.


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks cayleen for advice.
mandalay - I totally agree with you about amazing support received on here! 
jeilee - go for it, girl. You are definitely not too old. I'm not sure what advice I can give but go with your gut instincts. As for lining, mine has never been above 9 and I have had 2 successful cycles out of 4. I think my lining has been just over 7 if I remember rightly. I think the quality of the embryo can be a factor. My 1st 2 cycles were same donors (double) at one clinic, both BFN fresh and frozen. I changed UK clinics and so two different donors - this time got 4 blasts, one BFP from fresh cycle, then BFP from FET and 2 in the freezer waiting for me to try again! My two little BFPs are fast asleep upstairs, looking angelic! 
It can work and we can be brilliant mums over 40!


----------



## Cayleen

Jeilee ~ The clinics will usually try to put the blame of failures on the sperm donor if it did not come from their clinic. However, if you ship sperm from a long distance, it can get fragmentation. If you cycle in Cyprus, your only option for DS is through Cryos International. My embies were very good quality with my two fresh cycles, same donors each time, at TM. I cycled in Greece my first cycle and got my lining up to 12mm, but had a problem with fractionation of the embies on day 5 which they blamed on the sperm (I had shipped sperm from the US). I did do a longer BCP cycle, then a longer estrogen cycle for transfer. My transfer was on cd 29. For my 2nd try, I did the usual 16 day cycle recommended by TM but my lining did not respond well. I got implantation, but my first beta was only 5, then it went up to 700, then dropped. For my last cycle, I put myself back on the long cycle and my lining was 8mm on day 10 and 10.5 on day 29. I had four transferred and all implanted and I now have twins.

Mandalay ~ I live in the US and was able to get BCP's from my gynocologist for my prep cycles. I actually used a pack of my dauther's BCPs for one of my cycles. The estrogen and progesterone was much harder to get, since my insurance would only pay for one per day and only a three month supply per year.


----------



## morganna

Hi Cayleen


how are your babies doing??


Morganna xx


----------



## Cayleen

Morganna ~ the twins are finally sitting up and able to entertain themselves now. I have been wishing for that moment for a while since I was having to sit and hold them all day. I still don't get much done at home, though. I also don't like to go out much since they are hard to manage while shopping. Getting my house decluttered for two LO's to start crawling in a few months.

I forgot to add that they are saying Mama now. I have been teaching that word for months. Each time I reach with my arms out to pick them up, I say Mama. Now, they say it when they are crying and want to be picked up, so technically to them it means "pick me up lady!" but they will associate the word with time. Their first words were actually da da da da, but it has no meaning in this house.


----------



## deblovescats

So happy for you cayleen - when they get mobile, it can be a nightmare! James is now running around big time! Lydia still stays put at the moment - things to come!
It's been an amazing weekend - it was Lydia's christening on Sunday and it was really beautiful. She wore a lovely gown that James wore - starting a new family tradition. We had lots of family and friends, and everyone was really happy for me, so thankfully no adverse comments about age! One of my ex work colleagues has just got a BFP on a cycle with an egg donor at same clinic I went to - she said I should get commission as two of my contacts have gone there now. She is 48 and has older kids. Now has new partner. She told me her news at the christening, her OTD was that date so she thinks it was lucky. I think the more of us there are, the more society will have to accept it. The vicar who did the service has an amazing voice and used to sing with an opera company  - he sang a prayer to my son at his christening and he doesn't always do this, so requested it for my daughter, and he obliged. Some of the women at the service were moved to tears! Just an uplifting moment and so happy that I have my children.


----------



## jeilee

Thank you so much, ladies, for your thoughtful replies. Mandalay, I particularly liked the idea that I should try to think of the meds as something natural that is helping the embryos to grow. I am trying to see it that way and am working on the anxiety/stress. I tend to be a fairly laid back person (despite an intense job and a busy life) and rarely have panic attacks except for this one area 

Deb, it is so good to hear that you also did not have a particularly thick lining, but still have been very successful. 

Cayleen, the donor I used was from Cryos for the first three transfers. Presumably not far enough away to result in fragmentation? Does TM offer their own sperm donors or do you need to go through Cryos? And what is a long cycle? is that when you down reg? I have always just went with my natural cycle. 

Morganna, do I remember reading that you used hrt for a few months before cycling?

Did all of you use TM or did anyone use Dogus and does anyone have any particular opinions in that regard? And what were the total costs for egg donation, transfer, and possibly FET/storage? 

Thank you all again for your help. It is a lonely journey and it is so wonderful to come on here and find others sharing it. I love to hear the stories of all your little ones. Deb, your story about the christening was especially beautiful and so amazing how you have inspired others.


----------



## Vicbaby

Thank you for all the information and positivity from everyone on this thread .It has been wonderful to hear your stories and have the opportunity to learn from your experiences.  I am in Cyprus now and my DD transfer will be tomorrow with TM . I'm rying to relax and chill ! I met Dr F yesterday and felt happy and confident with the clinic and communication has been good . Nicole has quickly returned emails and Dr F answered my questions yesterday .If you need any further information from the ground please ask !


----------



## deblovescats

jeilee- thanks for your comments. I'm hoping that you have good luck. I went to CARE Sheffield for my successful treatments - I realise not everyone on here will be able to due to age limits. I would have tried Cyprus if I'd been unsuccessful. I was 47 when I had my son, 49 when I had my daughter. It's a big milestone birthday in March! The big 5-0! I never thought I'd be lucky enough to get here and have my lovely family.
Vic - good luck with your journey. I'm glad you feel inspired. I think it's important that we all support each other and feel that what we're doing is fine!


----------



## mandalay

Vicbaby, sending you lots of baby dust and hoping you will spend the day lying around peacefully and popping the meds. Hope today is the start of your pregnancy!!
Jeilee, remember that you only take meds for the first three months then you are just like any other pregnant woman with no meds, just your pregnacare vitamins.
When I had my scan in the UK before going out to Cyprus, it was quite thin and the sonographer quite bluntly told me that I'd never get pregnant with THAT lining. Well TM increased the progynova with more vaginal tablets and at transfer day the lining was great. Don't worry. Things can still turn around when they seem hopeless.
That BFP takes you by surprise!
Im hoping my DH will let me go back for my last frosty this autumn. At the moment that is my BFN.


----------



## Cayleen

Vic ~ sending good luck and Baby Dust to you. 

jeilee ~ I don't think you should have a problem with frag from Cryos. It could have been the eggs. There are a LOT of clinics in Greece, and I think the ED's over donate which lowers the egg quality. There are news reports online where the ED's admit this.  Dogus and TM will handle ordering the Cryos shipment for you, you just let them know what you want in advance. I don't think they have their own donors, but I preferred to make my own selection. They might have leftovers that someone ordered and did not use, but I would try to find a new supply.  I was careful to check that it looked like it was a fairly recent donation based on the profile. I did not have a problem and got 7 high quality embies each time with the same donors. 

I went to TM since they have newer equipment. They are located in a hospital and have very nice private rooms for your use. They have the EmbryoScope, so they can monitor the embies without taking them out each time. Since I did double donor, I only needed to show up for the transfer so I did use my on fertility doctor. I also had a fibroid that I had lasered with a hysteroscope. It got very large on my 6 week ultrasound on my second failed attempt.  The estrogen makes polyps and fibroids grow.

Dr. Sher in Las Vegas does the HRT cycles with his patients. He has a case study online with a 54 year old woman. With my third and successful attempt, I did a longer cycle by starting my transfer cycle earlier than the usual to give my uterus more time to thicken up. I just counted back 30 days from ET to take last BCP and started estrogen on CD 5. With the usual plan, you take last BCP 19 days before ET. Dr. F also put me on high dose oral and vag estrogen after ET.


----------



## Vicbaby

Thank you fior your good wishes! I am relaxing and following the medication protocol ..., enjoying the fresh orange juice and water . It's cold but sunny ... much better than the high temps of Sydney and my unaircondirioned house! I can't believe it's all over ... now time to go home .I'm not feeling too confident after a BFN and chemical from Greece last year . More of a wait and see approach! However the blastocysts were AA , TM was great, and my lining was good . Think I'm more the problem at 51 !! But positive thoughts i know ! I have seen so many success stories here and enjoyed reading them so much . Good luck to everyone !


----------



## Stacey10

Hi ladies just wanted to pop back on to update, (haven't posted much as wasn't quite 50) that we had our last baby, a wee girl nearly 3 weeks ago and celebrated my 50th last wk, totally in love with the wee munchkin and her 2 1/2 yr old twins sisters are as well. Had a few issues getting the placenta out and has a small rip in my uterus that they had to stitch so luckily I have no embryos left as not sure how that would affect another pregnancy, but something I don't have to fret over, a bit sad my pregnancy journey is now over but so happy to have finished off with 3 girls 😍 Good luck to the ladies planning transfers and those who have recently had them 😀


----------



## mandalay

Congratulations Stacey10! Lovely happy time to cuddle your little one. Take care of yourself. It sounds as if your body needs some tlc. What a wonderful birthday present xxx


----------



## Coolish

Congratulation Stacey - make sure you look after yourself and your gorgeous girls x


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats Stacey - great birthday present! Well I'm heading towards that milestone birthday at the end of March - don't feel so bad now I have my two gorgeous little ones, just haven't got Mr Right! I still have my 2 frosties as well!
Had a good day today - went to toddler group - one older mum who has 4 kids - aged 21, 9, nearly 2 and 6 months, was admiring James and Lydia, and said she knew the baby was only little but would I like another baby! Makes a change to being taken for grandma! Made me feel good! 
Deb


----------



## Vicbaby

Hi just wanted to pop back on here to say thanks for all your positive thoughts. They worked and I got a BFP from Cyprus and Dr F .Still early days yet and I will see how I go ... but just wanted to tell other ladies not to give up ! It is possible after failed cycles and disappointments


----------



## SryGrl

Congratulations on your BFP, Vicbaby! 

AFM,  I have my 20 week scan on Thursday, can't wait to see my little boy again!

Xx


----------



## millie13

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please.

I'm 50 at the end of this month, we had our beautiful baby girl last April at Reprofit, frozen donor emby, and I am getting really broody again and we have decided to give it one more go, we have 2 boys too who are 12 and 14. I know Reprofit have an age cut off at 50, so we are looking at going to Iscare in Bratislava as they have joined forces with eprofit, and apparantley the age cut off is 53, so we're going to wait until our baby girl is 2 and then go again.

Great to be here.

xx


----------



## miamiamo

Vicbaby - great news, massive congrats!


----------



## Vicbaby

Thank you !


----------



## Mels11

Congratulations Vicbaby x

Hey, Millie, our paths cross again. It was this thread a couple of years ago that got me thinking maybe I could have a baby at 50 yrs and just look where that ended up   I had no idea about the tie up with a clinic in Bratislava so that's good news. Will the doctors from Reprofit be travelling across do you think? At least there are direct flights Liverpool-Bratislava which helps! Good on you for giving it another go. We're definitely sticking with one! X


----------



## betty21

Hi Ladies
ive had 2 babies in the last 3 years by donor egg in spain (the same donor each time) - both times we had fresh cycle and both times we had two day 3 embryos put in and both times it worked we now have two beautiful little girls - anyway im 50 this sept and want to try again and the same clinic have said yes we can but they have 18 frozen eggs from the same donor and we can do it that way instead and i will not need to syncronize with the donor - but we will only be using 9 eggs and they will only put in one egg due to my age - firstly my question is isnt the success rates worse with frozen eggs and if they are only going to put in one that will reduce my chances right? They say if it doesnt work we still have the other 9 frozen eggs for another try - has anyone had frozen after fresh and am i just worrying over nothing - they have agreeded we can do this and combine it with our holiday in spain in may - so only 6 weeks away


----------



## deblovescats

Congrats betty - good luck with next cycle. Like you, i'm hoping to go for another cycle - with my 2 little frosties.
Ladies -I officially join you all today - milestone birthday! I'm 50 today, very scary. A friend wrote in my card - 'welcome to the half century club!' - she joined it in Sept! wasn't looking forward to it, and unfortunately tragic events in London marred my day - but I've given myself a good talking to, and said it would have been a worse birthday if I hadn't had my little ones. I'm embracing it now with my gorgeous babies!


----------



## nevertoolate

Happy birthday age is just a number. Have a wonderful Mother's Day xx


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks dreaming - I'm so pleased for you - enjoy our special day as well!


----------



## Coolish

Happy birthday Debs. Welcome to the club  Age really is just a number for other people to get hung up about!


----------



## clorinda

Hi everyone

Has anyone had any experience of donated embryos?  I am planning to go to Dogus Clinic in April/May, using a double donation, but I 've seen some talk of how
donated embryos can be good and also cheaper (which is a consideration as I will then have a chance to try again if it doesn't work).

I was just wondering about the pros and cons.  I don't want to just choose this because it is cheaper and then find that success rates are lower.  I have
been looking on the internet for information.  As usual I am finding lots, but nothing which really answers my question.

I want to give this the best shot I can.  I am now 54 years old and it really is now or never!

I have been encouraged by the lovely stories of people in their 50's having babies.  At the same time I am finding it all very daunting.


----------



## ciaelle

Hello Everyone !
Clorinda, i'm presently 39 weeks pregnant following a transfer of one single embryo and i have two sons already created the same way (and a daughter conceived naturally)..i'm 53. So, i can tell it can work !
idid not choose Dogus juste because they are used to give a lot of medication and to transfer 3 or 4 embryos, and even if they accepted less medication and just one embry to transfer, it made me less confident . But a lot of women have success there with donor eggs, so probably also with donated embies.
good luck to all of you in treatment


----------



## millie13

Happy Birthday for Wednesday Deb, its mine a week today, and our baby daughters christening on Sunday sp we're having a double celebration next weekend.


Clorinda, I had a baby girl last April at Reprofit with a frozen donor embryo, and she even looks like me, has dark curls and everything, they did an amazing match.  Sadly I can't go back there as they only treat ladies under 50 


Ciaelle, we were looking at Dogus, Im going to have a chat with them at the fertility show in Manchester tommorrow, I don't fancy much meds though, it was very easy and low key with Reprofit.  Where did you go for this pregnancy Ciaelle?


I think I'm mad wanting another as we're just going through self feeding/gagging stage and I hate it lol, but my hubby is on board lol


Great to be here. xx


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

Hi ladies

Apologies if this is the wrong place for this post - I will happily delete and start a new thread if this isn't appropriate for this thread, please do let me know. However I would be enormously grateful for any insight from you wonderful 50+ ladies

My husband and I are facing the end of the road with our infertility journey, as despite every different type of treatment and intervention imaginable for dysfunctional endometrium, my uterus just will not co-operate, and I am unable to even menstruate properly, let alone sustain a pregnancy.

As my uterus isn't up to the job, the only way we are going to be able to have a baby is to transfer one of our precious frozen embryos into someone else's.

The reason why I am posting on this thread is because my father's girlfriend, a truly amazing woman, has offered to be a surrogate for us - and she is 51.

She is an incredibly fit and healthy, active, slim, pre-menopausal 51. She has two grown daughters and had very easy and uncomplicated pregnancies.

We are only at the very beginning of exploring this as an option, as for many reasons (physical, legal and emotional) it may not be the right path.

However we are seeking to understand more about the UK regulations surrounding embryo transfers into women over the age of 50

As far as I can tell from a number of news articles, in recent years it has been the case that the HFEA does not prohibit treatment of women over 50 (although guidelines recommend against it), and it is instead left to individual clinics to make their own judgement about individual cases

e.g. http://www.standard.co.uk/news/women-over-55-queuing-at-london-clinics-for-ivf-6759402.html



> "About 20 babies a year are born in Britain to women over the age of 50 through IVF, according to figures from the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority. It does not hold individual statistics for numbers born to women aged 55 and over."


 http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/3339190/Dozens-of-babies-being-born-to-mothers-over-50.html



> "Dozens of babies are being born every year to women over the age of 50 who have had IVF (in vitro fertilisation) at British clinics."


I have not yet made enquiries to the HFEA or surrogacy lawyers to ascertain if this is still the case (and plan to discuss with my consultant tomorrow), however I wondered if any of you knowledgable ladies had any insight on the matter?

Clearly there would need to be full physiological investigations as well as extensive implications counselling for all concerned - just interested in any experiences of the regulatory context in the UK regarding treatment of women aged over 50.

Thanks in advance, and sincere apols if this post isn't appropriate: please do let me know and I'll take it down

Very many thanks

xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks for birthday wishes millie and jules! I've survived the day! I feel better now, and I am so happy having my little ones! 
Hope the pregnancy goes well ciaelle - good on you. I'm hoping to try again later this year so fingers crossed! 
clorinda - good luck in your journey.
banana - hope that you get some answers from the knowledgeable ladies on here! I'm sure you'll get to know some info. I'll be interested too as I'm hoping that my clinic will let me try again with my stored embryos! 
Deb


----------



## SamAngel10

Hi Everyone,

I'm pretty nervous writing on this forum its my first time here, i came across this website whilst doing research for Fertility Clinics abroad, I'm from the UK, i'm soon to be 50, and have been wanting to expand my family for ages but time seems to have passed me by with so much going on in life and also i'm single now too, i have 1 daughter from a previous relationship and like i said its now or never at wanting to expand my family, the UK clinics won't help me.

Ladies I really need your help, I have no idea how to go about contacting these clinics or which is the right ones for someone like me pushing 50.  Ive heard of ProcreaTec & Ivf Alicante and another one in Prague who have just sent me their forms to fill in, they keep asking me about my passport which is making me a bit suspicious as they've not met me or assessed me yet so ladies is this normal practice??

I hope to hear someone soon, also if anyone has any other clinics i could try i would really appreciate some pointers as my own GP hasn't been supportive of my request for the past 4 yrs and basically talked me down on the idea.  

Sam


----------



## millie13

Hi Sam


If we decided to go again lol, I am going to think seriously about Iscare in Bratislavia, its just changed and its a brilliant embryologist they have from Reprofit.  And they treat ladies up to 53, we will be going with frozen donor embryo again, if we do that is lol


xx


----------



## ciaelle

Millie, i was in Iscare but not Bratislava, as i never managed to get in touch with any drs there, inspite of lot of mails and finally, secretary told me i was too old (52)..i was in iscare at Martin (znother town)and it was just ok, exactly what i wanted. The dr who practised there is now in another clinic (gynfiv zlin slovakia) but if Bratislava iscare accpets women up to 53, it's the right solution i think. I was 3 times in Reprofit Brno, 2 babies and cooperation between both clinics seems good.
Good wishes to everyone


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

Hi ladies

Just an update in case helpful

Spoke with my Dr and he said to do a transfer into a patient over the age of 50 would need approval by the clinic's ethics committee

He thought that if the surro passed all the physical investigations, and we had undergone thorough implications counselling, that from a clinical POV he thought there would be a good case to put forward. A fit and healthy 51 y.o. isn't really any different to a fit and healthy 49 y.o. (who the guidance would allow), and arguably safer than an unfit and unhealthy 39 y.o - who they wouldn't question.

He said arguably, as I have existing health issues (incl epilepsy), there could be a case for saying a healthy older surro would be a better candidate for pregnancy than me - who they have been happy to transfer into

He felt confident that there would be a centre in London who would do a transfer (the LWC was mentioned in all the articles as the main centre for over-50s transfers, so they're by far the most relaxed when it comes to the guidelines), but obv we would prefer not to have to move our embryos just to get round the rules

This is all hypothetical at this stage, but thought it might be helpful to feed back

Obv this is a slightly different situation as this is a surrogacy rather than DE case - i.e. the patient is not the intended mother. But thought it might provide useful context about UK regs

My Dr said even 5 years ago the attitudes towards much older pregnant ladies was very different, but now it's very much accepted. And he said that in the cases of surrogacy (such as this), an older family member offering to carry for a younger member was actually a very loving and beautiful thing

So however things play out, I know we are well supported

xx


----------



## SryGrl

Hi Ladies, 


Banana fish 81 - I think we'very crossed paths on the trying again after loss  thread. I think the majority of the women on this thread have gone for DE. There are a growing number of women who are give birth in their 50s - I am 51 and I am currently 23 weeks along.  It is good news that the UK clinic is receptive. I hope that you are able to get approved and proceed. IF not, would you consider going abroad? The north Cyprus clinics have surrogacy programs, and I think this can include a known surrogate. They routinely do DE for patients that are over 50, so I don't see why they wouldn't approve of an over 50 surrogate. I think that the legal side of surrogacy is much more complex than DE. Good luck!

Sam Angel - One thing to think about in choosing a clinic is what if you aren't successful with the first round, and you want to use frozen embryos in a second attempt. I cycled at the age of 49 in the Czech Republic, but had a loss at 30 weeks. As I turned 50, I wasn't able to go back to the Czech clinic for a frozen embryo transfer, and it would have been very expensive to ship the embryos. So, I started again in Cyprus with a fresh cycle. North Cyprus has no official age limit for donor recipients. The three larger clinics there are Dogus, Team Miracle and Bahceci. There are threads for these clinics in the international section. Serum in Athens is a good clinic as well, and they treat women up to the 51st birthday. The Spanish clinics also treat women up to age 51, but seem very expensive. Dogus was about €4,500 plus € 1,000 for PGD and €500 for saving frozen embryos for a year. 

Xx


----------



## SryGrl

Just wanted to add that the Telegraph article that Banana fish posted was from 2006. It's no longer dozens of over 50s women who givery birth in the UK each year - instead it is now around 100. Barely anyone flinches when they see my age as I show up at the antenatal appointmeets (though of course I am consultant led and have more appointments given my age). 

Xx


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks for clarification banana - hope you get the chance to have your relative act as your surrogate.
srygrl- glad you're doing fine. I think health care staff are not going to turn a hair soon as more of us become mums in late 40s/50s. I think the most important thing is the health of the mum and we take care of ourselves. I have 2 frosties in storage so I am hoping to be able to transfer them later in the year - I just want them to have the chance of life. I was 50 this month so will have to check out with my clinic that I can, I'm with CARE, so fingers crossed.


----------



## betty21

Hi Ladies - i started treatment on friday of last week and had a problem getting the patches i needed apparently a nationwide problem with Estradot but managed to get some in the post from spain today so now we start patches - my GP has been amazing and done all the blood tests,semen tests, drugs that hubby and i need - clinic have said ET should happen on 8th may.


----------



## Uber Barrens Club

Srygirl - yes we were on the TTC after loss thread together, congratulations on your pregnancy!

If we couldn't find any centre in London that would agree to an embryo transfer into our potential surro (if indeed we were to go down that route-  at the moment we need to take a pause after finishing treatment before we explore surro options in earnest, as we need some time and space to grieve for the end of one chapter, and try to emotional recharge before starting the next), then I think we would seriously have to question whether it would be wise to try and go to a different country to do a transfer into her. If every centre in London (incl LWC who have precedence for this) recommended against it, then it would suggest there was very good clinical reason for them ALL to refuse. If so many clinicians were to advise against it, it would be pretty foolhardy to then plough on to find someone else who would.

If we can't find a friend or family member who would be willing to surro for us in the UK, then we would look to go abroad for surrogacy - but to the US, where there is a legal framework for surrogacy arrangements. We aren't comfortable with surrogacy in the UK unless it's with someone we already know and trust.  You are completely right that the legal side of surrogacy is MUCH more complex than DE. In the UK they treat both the same - i.e. the woman who gives birth is the legal mother, regardless of the genetics of the child; i.e. whether it's a surrogacy pregnancy (traditional or gestational) or a donor conceived pregnancy, the law considers them both the same.

deblovescats - good luck with your embryos! I'm also with CARE - my embryos are in a tank at CARE London. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## clorinda

Cialle, thank you.  And congratulations! It is good to hear some encouragement.  I too am pretty worried about them transferring more than one embryo, so will have to consider quite carefully.  So far they haven't questioned my age though.


Millie, best of luck to you in your journey.  Good to hear that you had success with embryo donation.  Hope the christening went well.

xx


----------



## Asma

Hi everyone, i am so sorry for just barged in, i am so feeling down right now and not sure what to do, i am over 46 and wanted to have IVF as single person but my blood test came back and i am not going through pre-manupausal time, also my last period was 10th February this year, has anyone had IVF on they pre-mauapausal stage and they period stopped?
any advise will be grateful.


----------



## deblovescats

Thanks banana - I'm hoping that I'll be able to give it a go. Good luck! 
Asma - I know how difficult it is  but you can see from this thread and the over 40s thread that so many of us ladies on here have been able to achieve our dream of a baby so it can happen! I was 45 when I started my journey and I'm now a mum of 2 as you can see! My son is 3 in July and my daughter is 5 months! And I might go again! I think the decision you have to make is are you prepared to go for donor egg. The single aspect is easily solved as you can go for donor sperm - there is a chance via IUI if you are younger, but if you are an older lady, IVF has a better outcome. If you are pre-menopausal, the chances of success with own eggs is low, and if you are happy to go for donor egg, the chances are much higher. The menopause can be dealt with via medication to enable a pregnancy to happen. Just do your research and see what you want to do. The ladies on here are very supportive and knowledgeable! Good luck


----------



## Cayleen

Sam ~ Team Miracle is very easy to work with. I originally went to Greece for a failed cycle. Greece requires a lot of paperwork and they ask for payment in advance. I went to Team Miracle in Cyprus for my third try and now have 8 month old twins. I have 3 embies left over which I can go back for at any time. Like a lot of us on here, I started my journey at 49.  I also like that they ask for payment after your embryo transfer.

They schedule you fairly quickly after you select a donor, giving you time for your cycling plus about 2 weeks. There is quite a diversity in Cyprus, and they matched me with a Scandinavian donor.  However, I later found out she was also part Turkish, which is to be expected in Cyprus.


----------



## SamAngel10

Cayleen, many thanks for your advice, i've had a lot of thinking to do & making various enquiries and have now decided to go with North Cyprus - Team Miracle i have a gut feeling this might be the right one for me, the cost is a major issue and i need to be sure to choose wisely, my second choice would possible be ProcreaTec in Spain.  I'll keep you all posted in what happens next.  Take care


----------



## Stacey10

I just wondered if anyone went to dogus and had donated embryos? Just wondering what the cost was. Millie how did you go with the clinic you were talking to in Bratislava ?


----------



## Cayleen

I was wondering if anyone has had issues with low milk supply in breastfeeding. I bf many years ago and never had a problem, but now keep getting low supply. Especially in the 3 month to 6 month age range, I would run out of milk in the evenings and my DS would cry until my milk came in and then go right to sleep. I think the problem then was he was grazing all day and not doing a full feeding. Now, at 9 months, I notice sometimes he sucks very hard, I guess he has learned that brings it in. I keep thinking I should wean him, but at this point I will wait until he is one year old. 

The only thing that brings my supply back up, is to do 1 hour sessions of power pumping for a few days. I tried all the other remedies, but nothing worked. Right now, he is only in about the 15th percentile, but the doctor said boys usually lag behind and then catch up. My DD has been on a high calorie formula and she is in the 50th percentile.


----------



## deblovescats

cayleen - I don't seem to struggle with supply, but I did have problems establishing bf with DS but once he got the hang of it, he breast fed up to 19 months. DD now 6 months old and milk supply is fine. I think that from 6 months supply of milk can reduce once on solids as they don't feed as often. I think that having a good feed stimulates supply so I think you've hit the nail on the head - grazing probably means he doesn't strip your breast of all milk so your brain not getting the message to 'restock'! Also if they dont' feed through the night, this can affect it as milk supply at the highest during the night hours. My little girl is not keen on trying solids! I'm going to see how long she wants to breast feed. As I'm thinking of trying another cycle when she is one, will have to sort that out! Good luck


----------



## morganna

Stacy team miracle do not offer donated embryos. they told me its illegal in cyprus.






Hi to everyone else!!


i have been away for quite some time...............busy gettting on with life and enjoying Pippa.  She is 2 years and 4 months. And the love and light and joy of my life.


Morganna xx


----------



## millie13

Morganna  dogus offer frozen embryo donation, nit sure if team miracle are in northern cyprus or its different in other areas. x


----------



## Maggiephatcat

Hi Ladies  

As we're now over 100 pages I'm going to create "Over 50's Ladies - Part 3"

I'll then be locking part 2 down.

Please continue to post here until I share the link to the new thread, which will probably be tonight.

Maggie xx


----------



## Stacey10

Cayleen I have noticed since getting older I've been having low supply issue and I really have to ensure that I drink enough water everyday and I'm also on domperidone as well. I was on it with the twins and decided to take it with this baby as well and it helps a lot, not sure I would worry with your Bub being 9 mths as with the combo of food and breastmilk it should be enough, just see if you increase your water intake if that helps.
Afm looking for clinics that treat over 50's so if I decide in a yr or two to have another try I'm sorted as to which clinic I go to, only interested in donated embryos not a full donor cycle, sent emails off to those two that you mentioned Millie, thanks for your pm


----------



## Maggiephatcat

As promised, ladies, please find below the link to your new home: *Over 50's Ladies - Part 3  *

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=370281.new#new

Love and hugs to all 

Maggie xxx


----------

